# [3615Mavie] : Chroniques de geeks

## yuk159

Bonjour,

Je sais, ca n'a rien de tres "technique" ni de problematique mais bon faut bien rire un peu

j'espere que je vais pas me faire gronder   :Embarassed: 

alors je repose la question : d'ou vient le pseudo que vous utilisez sur ce forum ?

tiens dailleur je ne sais pas si cette question a deja ete pose sur d'autre parties du forum,

vais aller voir ...

a+

[EDIT-2006-10-21] suite à cette discution

----------

## Yann

Pour moi je vous laisse deviner   :Very Happy: 

J'avais Apache comme surnom (ou Cheveux de feu aussi,   :Laughing:  ), mais sur un forum informatique, ça aurait fait un peu beauf (déjà que...), genre je m'accapare le nom de mon serveur Web préféré...

----------

## crevette

Aujourd'hui je lève le voila sur des années de mystère.....

Ca vient du surnom que m'a donné ma copine, vu que je suis super baraqué.

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Pis en même temps ca fait killer, c'etait le surnom d'un testeur de jeu a PlayerOne, Cyril Drevet, le fils de Patrice.

 :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

----------

## ghoti

Quand j'étais gamin, j'ai entendu un jour un "grand" dire que les anglais écrivaient "élastique" et prononçaient "caoutchouc".

Depuis, ma linguiste de femme m'a appris que Georges B. Shaw illustrait les bizarreries de la langue anglaise en soutenant qu'un mot fictif comme "ghoti" se prononçait "fish".

Voir ce document par exemple (faire une recherche sur "fish" ).

Depuis, mon adresse "anonyme" est devenue fish.ghoti@xxxx  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Moi c'est mon surnom qu'on me donne, ça vient de mon nom, très simple  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

Pour moi le "yuk" c'etait le nom de mon ancien G3 qui a cramer (paix a son ame)

le "159" c'est de l'autoderision  :Razz: 

PS:ghoti, tres bien ton lien je m'attendais pas a apprendre en  posant cette question

----------

## TGL

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> le "159" c'est de l'autoderision 

 

Grrr, mais pourquoi ? Tu nous laisses dans un suspens insoutenable là...  :Wink: 

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> PS:ghoti, tres bien ton lien je m'attendais pas a apprendre en  posant cette question

 

Yep, respect Ghoti pour cette référence culturelle. 

Moi ça vole bien moins haut : j'avais l'habitude d'utiliser mes initiales comme login sur des site web, parceque c'était généralement juste assez long et en même temps c'est dur de faire plus court... et puis j'ai pas trop réfléchi le jour où j'ai eu besoin d'un nick plus public, donc voilà, je me traine ce truc tout moche  :Sad: 

----------

## crevette

Tu trouve TGL sans pb, car moi BMM c'est toujours pris, c'est pour ca que je ne le prends jamais.

----------

## yuk159

 *TGL wrote:*   

> je me traine ce truc tout moche 

 

Mais non mais non il est joulie ton nick (pour quelqu'un qui aime les majuscules bien sur) ;P

----------

## mickey08

hum :]

ben heu 

michael --> mickey depuis belle lurette

08 <-- le departement qui tue : un arbre, un chomeur, un arbre, un troquet ... je vous laisse continuer ....

wala

----------

## nicodache

abrévation de l'anagramme composé par mon nom et mon prénom...

ca ira comme ca ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Yep, respect Ghoti pour cette référence culturelle

 

Heu, merci bien, mais faudrait pas croire que je me la pète, tout de même !  :Embarassed: 

Moi, au départ, c'était plutôt le côté amusant de la chose qui m'intéressait.

L'article, je viens de le trouver par hasard sur gougueule parce que j'aime bien trouver des références.

Cela dit, je l'ai bookmarké (pardon, je voulais dire que je l'avais classé dans mes signets  :Wink:  )

Je ne savais pas où le mettre, alors je l'ai placé avec l'inoubliable Di Cosmo.

Tiens, gothi_R3b3Lz ça ferait bien, non ?  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Heu, merci bien, mais faudrait pas croire que je me la pète, tout de même ! 
> 
> Moi, au départ, c'était plutôt le côté amusant de la chose qui m'intéressait.

 

Mais un jour, qqun m'a soutenu que l'humour se nourrissait de culture, et réciproquement. Même si je me suis demandé lequel avait affamé l'autre chez lui, j'étais assez d'accord.   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Même si je me suis demandé lequel avait affamé l'autre chez lui

 

C'est vrai qu'on a parfois comparé la culture à la confiture ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Sleeper

Pour moi cela vient d'un syndrome recto-facial chronique ...  ie. : je suis pas du matin  :Sad: 

----------

## mickey08

ahahahah pov slepper  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

yoyo : Des hauts et des bas   :Wink: 

Nan, c'est plus simple : mon prénom est Lionel.

Yoyo, c'est pour les intimes   :Laughing: 

ps : visiblement, mickey08 est pas du matin non plus : il a écrit slepper au lieu de sleeper   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mickey08

ha vi pas vu désolé ...

pourtant je suis du matin  :Wink: 

mais je suis pas tres strict quand je tape ....

----------

## yuk159

 *mickey08 wrote:*   

> mais je suis pas tres strict quand je tape ....

 

un handicape du clavier comme moi  :Razz: 

bienvenu mon frere  :Wink: 

----------

## mickey08

heu !

me voilà frere  :Smile: 

huhu pourtant papa08 a jamais été aussi loin ...

----------

## Atreillou

Moi cela provient du film l histoire sans fin...   il y a bien longtemps deja....

----------

## TGL

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> Moi cela provient du film l histoire sans fin...   il y a bien longtemps deja....

 

Ah ouais, je me souviens, j'avais vachement aimé ce film... Et puis c'est vrai que c'est une bonne métaphore pour l'administration système: Tu ouvres de la doc, plonge dans un nouveau monde semé d'embûches mais aussi de plaisirs, tu vis des aventures quoi, et puis quand c'est fini, et bah ça recommence...

----------

## spOOwn

mon nick vient d'une soireé, c'etais un délire entre copain ... et on l'as trouvé bien sympathique  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

 *spOOwn wrote:*   

> mon nick vient d'une soireé

 

Celle où tu as pris la photo pour ton avatar?  :Smile: 

----------

## sieurVLD

moi VLD c'est mes initiales, dans le temps je jouais souvent a des jeux de roles medievaux ( on se reuni a quatre avec un bouquin et on emule un PC pendant une apres midi en faisant une quete de folie  :Smile: ) mes potes avec leur surnom genre Chevalier du chateaux de Ceaux (si si !) se foutait du mien ( VLD qui fait pas moyen age), depuis SieurVLD est né et il est resté sur les PC.

A+

----------

## TGL

 *sieurVLD wrote:*   

> moi VLD c'est mes initiales

 

Yes ! Je ne suis plus tout seul  :Smile: 

-- 

sieurTGL.

----------

## Dorgendubal

Alors moi, ça vient d'un personnage (PJ) que j'ai interprêté pendant longtemps lors de parties de jeux de rôles (Jdr). Jeux de rôle papier, bien-sûr!!!

Nom complet: Geno Dorgendubal, Nain, combattant des tranchées...

voilà. tout con. et j'ai jamais de probs pour reserver mon pseudo.

----------

## mickey08

si je peux me permettre : ca fait un beau non nain  :Smile: 

le mien s'appelait Grendal  :Smile: 

à la lecture de ce post : on a du tous passer pas mal de temps a faire rouler des dés !!!!

----------

## xr31Daisy

mon nick date de mes quelques passages sur des serveurs de Quake3

Daisy, parce qu'un nom de fleur pour un fana du lance-roquettes, c'est mignon. ( C'est toujours mieux que KiLlEr ... ).

Et comme c'est un truc souvent déjà pris, j'ai mis un préfixe devant : xr31, qui est tiré de XR31 Turbo Noster, qui était un code de cheat pour un shoot'em up sur Amiga ( je crois bien que c'était Blood Money, mais je n'en jurerais pas ... )

 *mickey08 wrote:*   

> à la lecture de ce post : on a du tous passer pas mal de temps a faire rouler des dés !!!!

 

Nan, je n'utilise plus de réfs de JdR pour mes nicknames, mais c'est généralement parfait pour des passwords : facile à retenir, et parfaitement obscur.

----------

## binny

moi, ca vient de mon prénom (benjamin). C'est le surnom que ma meilleure amie m'a donné il y a tres longtemps et je l'ai gardé pour le net  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

binny >le chevalier d'or de la balance comme avatar, la classe  :Cool: 

(le fan de D.A que j'etais vient de se reveiler  :Razz: )

----------

## binny

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> binny >le chevalier d'or de la balance comme avatar, la classe 
> 
> (le fan de D.A que j'etais vient de se reveiler )

 

attends, je suis balance ascendant bélier, t'imagines la classe  :Smile: 

(en plus, les oav hades rulez a mort)

----------

## yuk159

on a vu les memes donc  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

 *binny wrote:*   

> (en plus, les oav hades rulez a mort)

 

Ouais, mais faut vraiment de la patience hein... Au rythme où ça sort, vu qu'il en reste encore 2*13 de prévus, on en a pour au moins deux ans encore.

--

TGL, complètement off topic sur un thread "off le mur", pas mal...

----------

## yuk159

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *binny wrote:*   (en plus, les oav hades rulez a mort) 
> 
> Ouais, mais faut vraiment de la patience hein... Au rythme où ça sort, vu qu'il en reste encore 2*13 de prévus, on en a pour au moins deux ans encore.

 

plus c'est long plus c'est bon (en plus je suis a cote du japon alors ...)  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> TGL, complètement off topic sur un thread "off le mur", pas mal...

 

faut bien s'amuser un peut  :Wink: 

on retourne au bac a sable

----------

## dioxmat

Attention, vous allez etre surpris: mon prenom c'est mathieu, et mon nick d'habitude c'est... mat :)

La c'etait deja pris, et a l'epoque mon adresse mail etait mat@dioxine.com, jai donc combine les 2 :)

----------

## Senso

Dans, mon cas, ça vient de "Neuromancien" de William Gibson. La méchante compagnie de la trilogie s'appelle Senso/Rezo (Sense/Net en v.o.). J'ai seulement gardé Senso et j'utilise ce surnom sur le Net depuis 5 ans.

----------

## otto

un jour un pote a pris ma carte d'identité et a vu que je m'appelait otto, depuis tout le monde m'appelle comme ça, c'est plus marrant que benoit...

(et c'est mieux que  "ben-camion" mon ancien surnom de l'école primaire)

otto

----------

## Doudou

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> Attention, vous allez etre surpris: mon prenom c'est mathieu, et mon nick d'habitude c'est... mat 
> 
> La c'etait deja pris, et a l'epoque mon adresse mail etait mat@dioxine.com, jai donc combine les 2 

 

Ca ressemble un peut a ton histoire, mon pseudo vient de mon prénom (Edouard) mais je n'ais pas fait de modif malgré le nombre de personne qui utilise le meme...   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Senso wrote:*   

> Dans, mon cas, ça vient de "Neuromancien" de William Gibson. La méchante compagnie de la trilogie s'appelle Senso/Rezo.

 

Tiens, en effet ! Encore un de ceux que je dois relire quand j'aurai fini d'emerger  :Wink: 

Sinon, il y a de quoi s'inspirer : Molly, Armitage, Muetdhiver... (j'aime bien ce dernier  :Smile:  )

----------

## Senso

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Senso wrote:*   Dans, mon cas, ça vient de "Neuromancien" de William Gibson. La méchante compagnie de la trilogie s'appelle Senso/Rezo. 
> 
> Tiens, en effet ! Encore un de ceux que je dois relire quand j'aurai fini d'emerger 
> 
> Sinon, il y a de quoi s'inspirer : Molly, Armitage, Muetdhiver... (j'aime bien ce dernier  )

 

Ouais, je l'ai lu en anglais en premier et la I.A. s'appelle Wintermute. Quand j'ai mis la main sur la version Française, je me suis demandé comment ils avaient traduit Wintermute. J'imaginais que ça serait totalement différent, genre "Toto la Super AI" (comme c'est le cas dans plusieurs trad.), mais bon, ils ont fait du bon travail avec la traduction litérale. 

Ça me fait aussi penser au personnage personnage du Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy, Arthur Dent. Dans la version Française, il s'appelle Arthur Accroc.

----------

## TGL

Hmm... t'en as de la chance pouvoir lire tout ça en VO... J'aurais voulu être quebecois moi aussi, vous êtes les seuls à bien maitriser les deux principales langues de la littérature, ça doit être le pied. Bon, je retourne à mes vilains articles en anglais "scientifique" qui pu mais qui est le seul que je comprends bien.

----------

## Senso

Ouais, ici nous sommes colonisés et fier de l'être.   :Confused: 

"Je suis fluant dans les deux langues, j'parle bilingue directement", comme dirait notre héros national Elvis Gratton.

----------

## mickey08

vive le Quebec Libre 

mickey08 fouteur de merde de pere en fils  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

Tient papa08 est dans ce coup la aussi zut !!!    :Laughing: 

----------

## mickey08

oué !

on est toute une famille du 08  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

hehehe oui ya deja un thread la dessus ici

la premiere fois j'avais fais un recherche sur nickname   :Confused: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## gim

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Moi c'est mon surnom qu'on me donne, ça vient de mon nom, très simple 

 

Pareil   :Very Happy: 

----------

## elyoyo

Mon surnom vient d'un manque d'imagination flagrant (la flemme du neurone, le matin)   :Embarassed: 

Comme mon surnom est yoyo (je vous laisse deviner mon prénom) mais que c'était déjà pris, j'y ai ajouté mes initiales... (dans le désordre)  

Promis, j'essaierais de faire mieux la prochaine fois...   :Cool: 

----------

## yoyo

 *elyoyo wrote:*   

> Comme mon surnom est yoyo (je vous laisse deviner mon prénom) mais que c'était déjà pris

 

Hé, Hé, Hé ...

 *elyoyo wrote:*   

> la flemme du neurone, le matin   

 

Maladie chronique des "yoyo"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .

----------

## yuk159

Le retour de la revanche du thread de la mort qui tue II  :Mr. Green: 

Suite a une reflexion de TGL je viens de le relire et ca me fait marrer, donc ....

Pour les nouveaux venu n'esitez pas, ca permet de nous connaitre (un peu) et de delirer (beaucoup)

On pourrai meme le modifier legerement et donner en plus l'explication sur le choix de l'avatar (ou son abscence  :Wink: )

C'est comme vous le sentez  :Very Happy: 

a+

[EDIT] Dailleur complement d'information concernent mon nick, le yuk c'etais le petit lezard d'une amie. Elle a  donner le nom a son G3 quand son compagnon a sang froid a rendu l'ame. Elle m'as vendu sa machine, il a crame et je l'ai pris comme nick (ouf)  :Wink: 

Pour le 159 on verra plus tard ... je suis epuise  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Leander256

Pour mon surnom, c'est simple, faites une recherche de leander sur google:

Je suis une ville du texas, un saint du XIVe siècle (le frère du patron des informaticiens), une entreprise de lubrifiants, un joueur de tennis indien, etc, etc...

Mais à l'origine, c'est le nom d'un jeu de plateformes sur amiga et atari st, jamais je n'aurais cru à l'époque que ce nom était aussi répandu (enfin n'exagérons rien). Quand j'ai débarqué à la fac, il y avait un cahier dans les salles info sur lequel on écrivait plein de conneries, et j'avais évidemment besoin d'un surnom avant qu'on m'en trouve un, alors j'ai cherché et repensé à ce gars avec son épée et son plumeau sur la tête. En plus c'est quand même assez original comme nom, j'avais pas envie d'être le 30 000e gars à m'appeler gandalf ou sonic. Et depuis ça m'est resté, il n'y a que les gens de ma classe qui m'appellent par mon prénom.

Pour le 256, ben c'est simplement 2^8 (parce que tant qu'à rajouter un chiffre, autant qu'il soit  symbole d'appartenance au monde de l'informatique). C'est un nombre que je rajoutais quand Leander était déjà pris en tant que login, mais maintenant je le rajoute systématiquement.

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Pour le 159 on verra plus tard ... je suis epuise 

 

C'est une diagonale du clavier numérique ça, tu cherches à faire des économies de mouvement quand tu tapes au clavier?  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

Leander m'as Grille  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## sergio

 *binny wrote:*   

> moi, ca vient de mon prénom (benjamin). C'est le surnom que ma meilleure amie m'a donné il y a tres longtemps et je l'ai gardé pour le net 

 

pareil pour moi...

Ma meilleure amie m'a donnée ce surnom parce que j'étais un fan (je le suis toujours au demeurant) des films de Sergio Leone (surtout les western spaghetti)

et comme mon prénom s'est "Serge" le raccourci était tout trouvé...

----------

## TGL

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> On pourrai meme le modifier legerement et donner en plus l'explication sur le choix de l'avatar (ou son abscence )

 

Héhé  :Smile: 

En ce qui me concerne, son absence a les même origines que mon nick : flemme et absence totale d'imagination.

----------

## kwenspc

marrant ce thread...y en a qui se casse la tête à trouver un nick!

moi ça vient de...euh...bah euuuh bah  bah ça vient qu'il fallait en rentrer un dans le formulaire d'inscription!  beuuuuua!   :Laughing: 

(si si je vous jure!)

alors entre un truc super pourri ou pas trop pourri j'ai pris ce qui me venait au neurone (j'ai pas d'esprit) 

note : avant j'avais le surnom groutchopok. mais ça faisait super longtemps que j'étais pas revenu et j'ai dû oublier le mot de passe depuis (mdr!   :Laughing:   je vous avez bien dit que j'avais qu'un neurone!)

et pour ce qui est de cet ancien nick...ben pareil que celui que j'ai en ce moment...foireux sur toute la ligne!

----------

## knarf

K     n     a     r     f

F     r     a     n     k

Oui je m'appel Julien ca vous étonne ?

----------

## bouba

Halut tous.

bah moi c'est l'un de mes surnoms, l'autre etant chewie ....

Je vous laisse deviner pourquoi. ...

bah oui, j'suis pas toss pour rien. :o)

A+

Bouba

----------

## Farnsworth

Ben moi je crois que c'est clair: le Professeur Farnsworth est le patron d'une entreprise de transport intergalactique, la mondialement connue Planet Express et il est plutot age.

Non... vous ne connaissez pas? c'est une serie animee: Futurama.

Et c'est a voir absolument, c'est dejante, delirant, ... tout ce qu'on veut mais en tout cas ca me fait bien marrer d'ou mon pseudo.

Pour resumer c'est l'histoire d'un livreur de pizza qui est accidentellement cryogenise le 31 decembre 1999 et reveille 1000 ans apres...

C'est le papa des Simpsons qui a cree cette serie.

Un petit lien pour decouvrir la serie.

----------

## guitou

Allez, j'y vais de ma petite contribution.

C'est un surnom ridicule qui me colle a la peau depuis tout petit. En details :

Une tante m'appelait ainsi quand j'etais un peck, et j'aimais pas vraiment ca. Puis j'ai eu le malheur un jour de le raconter a un pote (ben oui, je sais, c'etait pas tres strategique...), et depuis tous mes potes m'appellent systematiquement comme ca. J'ai bien ete oblige de m'y faire...et maintenant, je le revendique haut et fort.

----------

## yuk159

 *knarf wrote:*   

> K     n     a     r     f
> 
> F     r     a     n     k
> 
> Oui je m'appel Julien ca vous étonne ?

 

Toi aussi tu menage tes effets  :Mr. Green: 

Alors ... alors ... pourquoi Franck ?   :Razz: 

----------

## Leander256

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> Ben moi je crois que c'est clair: le Professeur Farnsworth est le patron d'une entreprise de transport intergalactique, la mondialement connue Planet Express et il est plutot age.
> 
> Non... vous ne connaissez pas? c'est une serie animee: Futurama.[/url]

 

J'ADORE cette série, c'est vraiment hilarant. C'est un peu comme les Simpson, mais en version débridée (c'est au 31ème siècle, les scénaristes ont le droit à tout). Dommage qu'on ne voye (j'ai un doute sur ce subjonctif, quelqu'un a un bescherelle? (j'ai un doute sur bescherelle, quelqu'un a....)) pas assez Emmy  :Wink: 

Sinon pour ce qui est de mon avatar, c'est Shinobu Maehara du manga "Love Hina" (l'image est extraite de l'anime, d'où les couleurs). Je concluerai avec le classique: C'est un must! Il faut que vous le regardiez!  :Wink: 

----------

## knarf

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *knarf wrote:*   K     n     a     r     f
> 
> F     r     a     n     k
> 
> Oui je m'appel Julien ca vous étonne ? 
> ...

 

Parce que je suis un gros voleur de pseudo que j'aime bien.

Un jour j'ai rencontré un gars qui avait comme pseudo "psykoknarf" j'ai bien aimé le knarf je l'ai gardé, même si je met Julien normalement quand je m'inscris.

----------

## yuk159

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Sinon pour ce qui est de mon avatar, c'est Shinobu Maehara du manga "Love Hina" (l'image est extraite de l'anime, d'où les couleurs). Je concluerai avec le classique: C'est un must! Il faut que vous le regardiez! 

 

En tout cas elle et trop mimi (enfin si c'est une fille   :Embarassed: )

Bon perso je me suis arrete sur leeloo_le_cinquieme_element_un_film_de_luc_besson pour plusieurs raisons.  :Mr. Green: 

1) J'avais pas d'idees

2) Quand je joue a des jeux (si j'ai le choix) je prend une fille

3) J'aime bien cette fille  :Razz: 

4) J'aime bien les filles

Hughhhhnn fifilles !!!!

hum hum... desole...  :Laughing: 

----------

## CookSlash

1er post qui nas meme pas un rapport avec la gentoo honte a moi et bonjours a vous  :Smile: 

donc pour mois cook viens de cookys ki est mon nick courant sur irc, cookys viens de cookies qui etait mon surnon a l4epoque ou j en mangeais beaucoup!!

sur irc j ai dus en modifier l orthographe pour que que ca fasse moi fille ....

Slash : c etait a un lointaine epoque le gratteux du meuilleurs groupe de hard rock de cette meme epoque ...

----------

## navidson

navidson , de Will Navidson , hero malgre lui du trop meconnu livre (que dis-je essai ) "la maison des feuilles" de mark z danielewsky....(www.houseofleaves.com)

----------

## yuk159

 *CookSlash wrote:*   

> Slash : c etait a un lointaine epoque le gratteux du meuilleurs groupe de hard rock de cette meme epoque ...

 

 :Shocked:  ... Mais Slash n'a JAMAIS joue dans Metallica !!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

 *CookSlash wrote:*   

> donc pour mois cook viens de cookys ki est mon nick courant sur irc, cookys viens de cookies qui etait mon surnon a l4epoque ou j en mangeais beaucoup!!

 

Cookys, vous ici!  :Smile:  J'espère que tu vas apprécier la gentoo autant que moi (voire même plus, je t'y autorise). Y'a shin-ma planqué sur ce forum, si tu le démasques tu gagnes un pin's elvis presley  :Razz: 

----------

## mickey08

 *Quote:*   

> Mais Slash n'a JAMAIS joue dans Metallica !!!

 

encore heureux !!!

PAF !

ps : slash c'était le nom de ma calculette HP48GX ....

----------

## Diorf

bon alors moi j'aime bien raconter comment j'ai trouvé mon pseudo (même si c'est un peu ridicule il faut bien l'avouer  :Confused:  )

Alors tout à commencé à l'époque ou Diablo I (ca fait un bail et j'était encore jeune, du moins plus que maintenant) était encore un grand jeu et le summum de la technologie pour un jeu. Donc je venais d'avoir Internet sur un vieux 56K et je voulais jouer à Diablo sur Internet et il m'a fallu un pseudo. Après un petit test pour utiliser Hellfire j'ai remarqué qu'il aurait fallu que je soit appelé Hellfire3004 ou un truc comme ca   :Arrow:   le pseudo vraiment ridicule puisqu'il y en avait déjà 3000 avec le même  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je me suis donc mis à rechercher un autre pseudo mais vu que je n'avais pas beaucoup d'imagination j'ai bien passé 10 minutes sans trouver et puis mon père est venu et il m'a dit pourquoi tu prendrais pas un mot à l'envers??? Et pour vous montrer la grande étendue de mon imagination je n'ai même pas trouvé un seul mot à utiliser...

Il m'a alors fait essaye avec "chaud" par exemple   :Arrow:   à l'envers ca nous donne donc "duahc" ce que je n'aimais pas alors on a essayé avec le contraire de chaud donc le mot froid

Et la tintintin (faut chanter en même temps pour garder le suspense), "froid" à l'envers ca donne "Diorf"  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Quel grande histoire pour une fin aussi....euh.....aussi simple c'est un peu de l'abus mais faut bien trouver une belle histoire pour que tout le monde soit heureux à chaque fois que je raconte l'origine de mon pseudo, et au début je n'aimais pas la raconter mais maintenant j'aime bien   :Very Happy: 

Voila sinon pour l'avatar faut que je trouve le temps de réduire l'image pour pouvoir entrer dans les critères de ce forum, et là c'est une autre histoire assez marrante aussi (du moins pour moi  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Paulbro

"Le nom, dans le meilleur des cas, se perpétue et le surnom garde sa fonction de caractérisant. Un gros sera appelé Bouboule, un autre grosnez... dans le registre des «excroissance» physiques. Faute d'imagination, le surnom (ne pas confondre avec le diminutif) n'a d'autre fonction que de nommer autrement une personne. Il y a une part de dénaturation de l'individu, il n'est plus perçu comme entité mais comme une vue partielle. Alain, par exemple, qui est obèse, n'est que le support de son handicap, il n'existe qu'en «bouboule», s'il perd cette caractéristique, il n'a plus ni sens ni vie. Le surnom a par essence une nature déstructurante et génère des traumatismes directement lié à la caractéristique. «Quatzyeux», parce qu'elle porte des lunettes et que les autres insistent de ce fait sur son regard, aura-t-elle le voyeurisme ou l'exhibitionnisme comme névrose.".... On parle donc ici de pseudos et non pas de surnoms.... voilavoila....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Paulbro

" Il n'y a rien de plus vulgaire que les surnoms. Il n'y a que dans le peuple qu'on en donne. "

 :Rolling Eyes: 

C'est pas de moi   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

C'est de WILLIAM FAULKNER, c'est un gars qu'était écrivain qui a eu le Prix Nobel de littérature en 1949.   :Shocked: 

----------

## TGL

 *Paulbro wrote:*   

> " Il n'y a rien de plus vulgaire que les surnoms. Il n'y a que dans le peuple qu'on en donne. "
> 
> C'est pas de moi   
> 
> C'est de WILLIAM FAULKNER, c'est un gars qu'était écrivain qui a eu le Prix Nobel de littérature en 1949.  

 

Ah, enfin, il était temps que quelqu'un se lance dans une mise à jour du Littré. Bon courage  :Smile: 

----------

## Paulbro

Littré,... Littré... Ah... Oui :

EMILE LITTRÉ

Philosophe et lexicologue français

Né en 1801

Décédé en 1881

C'est ça TGL ?

----------

## Bapt

moi c le nom de ma peluche tux comme je m"appelle baptiste -> bapt et  que c'est un tux -> bapt+tux = baptux  :Smile: ))

sinon c grom d'habitude le nom d'un de mes plus valeureux PJ Nain (un peu berserker, beaucoup bagarreur et grand buveur devant l'éternel - un vrai nain quoi  :Smile:  - ) à WarHammer (le jeux de rôle pas celui de plâteau) il est aujourd'hui à la retraite : il a monté sa brasserie et tente de détrôner la beugman avec un certain succès je doit dire  :Smile: 

PS : au début je m'appelais gorm mais les autres PJ l'ont changé en grom car à l'envers ça morg(ue)  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

 *Paulbro wrote:*   

> C'est ça TGL ?

 

C'est ça. Le bonhomme a passé un gros bout de vie à compiler un énorme (ça fait une quizaine de volumes dans l'édition que j'ai) dictionnaire de citations («le Littré» donc). Le bousin est resté totalement inchangé depuis l'époque, et c'est assez sympa à parcourir, on tombe souvent sur des sorties d'auteurs classiques qui aujourd'hui nous parraissent... surprenantes  :Smile: 

Voilà voilà, pourquoi j'ai eu un instant, en lisant ta citation, l'impression d'avoir cherché «surnom» dans le Littré, enfin, à l'anachronisme près. Accessoirement, c'est toujours quelquechose que j'ai trouvé dommage que ce grand projet n'ai pas été poursuivi après la mort de Littré.

Voilà, c'était ma minute «le XIXème ça rUleZ».

----------

## CookSlash

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

>  *CookSlash wrote:*   donc pour mois cook viens de cookys ki est mon nick courant sur irc, cookys viens de cookies qui etait mon surnon a l4epoque ou j en mangeais beaucoup!! 
> 
> Cookys, vous ici!  J'espère que tu vas apprécier la gentoo autant que moi (voire même plus, je t'y autorise). Y'a shin-ma planqué sur ce forum, si tu le démasques tu gagnes un pin's elvis presley 

 

Moi ici , en realité j'attendais le bon vouloir de mon provider afin de me debarasser enfin du truc qui me servais d'os 

mais partons à la recherche de shin-ma ...

----------

## yuk159

@Paulbro : Je vais changer le titre  :Smile:  (ils sont pointu les gentooistes dit donc  :Wink: )

----------

## Paulbro

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## strawberrix

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

>  Dommage qu'on ne voye (j'ai un doute sur ce subjonctif, quelqu'un a un bescherelle? (j'ai un doute sur bescherelle, quelqu'un a....)) pas assez Emmy 
> 
> 

 

moi, toujours  :Wink:   (qu'on ne voie ou que nous ne voyions pas)

Moi ça vient de qd j'étais pas très grand et quand j'ai battu mon père à Willy (un petit serpent en vert et jaune sur un vieux -enfin flambant neuf à l'époque- pc) il a fallu rentrer un nom à 3 caractères. Je sais pas pourquoi j'ai pensé à HCl, le mot de passe d'acidchloridrix, un espion romain dans Astérix chez les légionnaires. J'ai utilisé les deux aux choix pendant des années. Puis j'ai perdu le mot de passe de ma première boîte à méls  :Very Happy:  alors c'est devenu acidnitrix pendant pas mal de temps. J'ai peut être bien fait de changer (http://tuxmobil.org/mobilix_asterix.html). A la mort de mon serveur pop tout bien sans pubs  :Evil or Very Mad:   je lui ai cherché un remplaçant et bonbon.net m'a fait rire. Pour changer, j'ai choisi blueberrix et strawberrix.  

Pour l'avatar, je n'ai pas trouvé Droopy, alors va pour Speedy Gonzales, j'aimais bien.[/u]

----------

## Neuromancien

Neuromancien est un roman de William Gibson (le roman fondateur du genre cyberpunk). Neuromancien est l'un des persos, en l'occurence une IA.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Niko

Tiens tiens ! un fil qui remonte =)

bon OK .. moi c'est Niko ...

diminutif de Nikotine ( une sale habitude ) ou de Nikojôn ( les doigts ... surtout l'index et l'annulaire ;p .. a moins que ce soit le 51 )

J'espere finir avec des nicks tel Nic ( diminutif de Nicancer ou Nicirrhose, mais bon, faut pas réver )

++

----------

## sebbb

Ben comme beaucoup, je pense que vous devinez mon prénom...

Pour les 2 b qui suivent ben y'en a 1 pour l'initial de mon nom, et le deuxième par ce que sebb était pris sur free, premier compte que j'ai créé  :Smile:  puis apres j'ai gardé. Voila  :Smile: 

----------

## Stanislas

Ben moi en fait mon nom c'est guillaume mais comme il y en a des millier et que forcement dans un groupe yen à plus d'un ... j'ai eu droit au surnom stanislas, diminutif stan ... Ne me demandez pas pourquoi, parceque j'avais une te à m'appeler stanislas c'est tout   :Laughing: 

----------

## michel v

Mon pseudo actuel vient du fait que j'en avais marre des pseudos.  :Razz: 

Du coup j'ai pris mon prénom et l'initiale de mon nom, et pouf ça a fait des Chocapics.

----------

## HelloWorld82

moi c'est helloworld .... 

ben voila, y'a rien a dire de plus je crois  :Smile:   - tout le monde peut s'imaginer pourquoi!

----------

## Barthoze

Houlà... J'ai choisi mon pseudo par dérision

Il faut savoir que :

- je suis bien chauve

- quand je joue au foot, je suis souvent gardien de but.

Donc j'ai pris le nom d'un gardien de but chauve et célèbre que j'ai atrocement déformé.

Et vlà le Barthoze !

----------

## grego

Alors moi aussi c super simple, je m'appel Greg , mais ce pseudo etais dejas pris , donc j'ai utilisé grego.

et vous ?

----------

## zdra

moi ça vient de "bzdra" qui est un mot que j'avais vu à Prague dans un tram lors d'un voyage de classe.... ça m'avait bien fait rire toutes ces consonnes... donc voilà Zdra en simplifié koi  :Smile: 

----------

## the chinese

mon pseudo date d'il y a fin 2000, donné par un ami.'était ma généralement aprés les apéros du vendredi (de 19H00 a 24h00) tous de même  :Very Happy: 

par contre je n'est pas le pseudo du lendemain

----------

## zarasoustra17

Mon pseudo est choisi complètement au pif.

Il date de l'époque de Napster ou c'était la galère pour trouver un pseudo non utilisé, depuis je prends toujours le même par paresse et parcequ'il n'est jamais pris.Quand à Nietsche, j'en n'ai rien à b...ler  :Cool: 

----------

## ghoti

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> Quand à Nietsche, j'en n'ai rien à b...ler 

 

Enfin un vrai surhomme !   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## px

px c'est pour prophetix, ca va plus vite a tapper. Ca date de l'irc encore sur le modem 14.4 olitec... voulais m'appeler prophet mais c'etait deja pris, prophet_x c'etait deja pris, alors j'ai placer un i a la place de l'underscore. J'avais 12 ans quand j'ai pris ce pseudo, et j'ai jamais voulu en changer, meme quand je sors dans les cafés tout le monde m'appele le prophet ou px...

Pour info, le nick a été repris par un groupe de rap des usa... Moi qui aime pas le rap et qui fait de la techno : )

m'enfin, c'est pas grave, je leur reroute les mails du prophetix.net adressés sur mon .com...

wikipedia:

 *Quote:*   

> What is a prophet? 
> 
> The definition of the word prophet varies from group to group. Some Christian denominations teach that a person who receives a personal message that is not intended for the body of believers, where such an event is credited at all, should not be termed a prophet. For them, a prophet is a person who speaks for God, in the name of God, and who carries God's message to others. The reception of a message is termed revelation; the delivery of the message is termed prophecy. 
> 
> Abraham Joshua Heschel wrote one of the 20th century's classic commentaries on the prophets, entitled "The Prophets" which has received acclaim in the Jewish community, and in part of the Catholic and liberal Protestant community. 
> ...

 

----------

## ercete

Comme un nick vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras,    :Wink: 

RaoulChatigré est le nom du chat dans la BD Léonard, toujours distant et spectateur, l'oeil fin, le poil soyeux et il retombe toujours sur des pâtes (pratique pour un chat italien !)

Sinon on me croise (de moins en moins souvent) sous les appelations (d'origine incontrolable) suivantes :

RaoulChat sur undernet (nb de carac limités  :Very Happy: )

PopoP (de la bande a picsou) et RainForest (je sais plus pkoi), qui sont vachement vieux !

EDIT - ouh comme c'est vieux ce post  :Razz: 

Bon parceque raoulchatigre c'est long les gens l'ont racourci à 'RCT'

et puis comme c'est parfois un peu court et pour passer inapercu c'est aussi 'ercete'

----------

## yapafoto

Ben yapafoto c'est venu spontanément sans trop d'imagination, y'avais 2-3 jours que j'me cassais la tête sur un ActionScript et après l'avoir reformulé pour la xème fois pour encore aboutir à un échec taquin, j'ai laissé sortir mon émotion à haute voix: "Veut me faire ch...r celui-là, y'a pas photo!!".

Mais comme j'était en stage dans un atelier et que j'étais pas seul, quelqu'un ma dit: "y'a quoi?" j'ai juste répondu: "yapafoto... c'est mon nom!".

30 sec après j'étais sur un forum pour poser la question qui tue, comme à mon habitude    :Wink: , je devais m'inscrire et j'ai rentré yapafoto comme pseudo, depuis je garde le même, finalement j'le trouve sympa.

Pour mon avatar, il me ressemble un peu, au raz des paquerettes mais qui essaie de faire quelque chose pour que le neurone solitaire ce dédouble    :Laughing: 

----------

## KIKAduKABANIS

^^

----------

## yuk159

 *KIKAduKABANIS wrote:*   

> ^^

 

Je crois que c'est clair   :Laughing: 

----------

## mitch

Bah mon pseudo vient du fait que Difool de Sky a transformer par erreur mon surnom "Mich" en "Mitch" quand je l'avais appeler de Suede.

Donc du coup comme ca sonne bien je l'ai garder.

Des fois je met un 911 apres comme la porshe ou les urgences au US, a vous de voir.

Parfois c'est stifler comme dans American Pie.

Enfin voila   :Very Happy: 

----------

## KIKAduKABANIS

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *KIKAduKABANIS wrote:*   ^^ 
> 
> Je crois que c'est clair  

 

special dedicace a Herves Bourges, ancien directeur du CSA

avant ste KIKAduKANA ... pi apres :  qteker, DaCrabe, _oOo_ ( da chenille ), L3R4F ... et pi pour finir KIKAduKABANIS

----------

## Goldo

Lors de mon deuxiéme jour de mes études informatiques à la faculté, j'ai repris partie en cours d'un gars à Unreal Tournament et cette personne avait le pseudo "Goldorak".

On n'a jamais revu le gars alors le surnom m'est resté sauf que les autres l'ont raccourcis à "Goldo"parce que c'était trop long.

(UT est l'idéal pour faire connaissance alors que personne ne se connait   :Wink:  )

----------

## sireyessire

Sireyessire & avatar why???

pour 2 raisons principales:

* car ct un pseudo que j'ai utilisé avec des potes quand on jouait à Ages of kings et stronghold (cela vient de ce jeu ou je jouait en version us et lui en fr et les sons n'arrêtait pas de faire Sire ... yes ....Sire suivant si ct la version fr ou us qui émettait le son  :Wink:  )

* mon avatar représente un grizzly car c mon pseudo à CS les rares fois ou je jouais encore (pour cela faudrait repasser sous windows et le réinstaller  :Razz:  )

----------

## 3.1415

ben moi c aussi tres original, ca vient de mon prénom (P.Y.)

d'habitude c plutot 3.14 mais la g du rajouter des decimales     :Laughing: 

----------

## john7002

Du bon vieux temps ou je jouais Rogue Spear sur internet, je m'etais inscrit a GOA (ou un autre je sais plus trop) en voulant utiliser john comme login (diminutif de mon prenom), et bien entendu le premier john disponible etait le 7002, donc depuis ce temps je l'ai garde...

----------

## PaRaNo

Pourquoi voulez vous le savoir???

vous etes de la police c ca, hein?  :Wink: 

----------

## DomiX

Et bien moi, à la base c'est la somme de mon prénom : Dominique et de la marque technics , pourquoi technics parce c'est la marque de mes platines vinyl (SL 1200Mk2)  :Laughing:  ce qui donnait "domics" puis finalement ca à donner DomiX.

A+

----------

## kikoun

Heu, j'ai eu un accident voiture (un peu de faute), mais surtout pour une connerie.

On m'a donc un peu traiter : "ho, mais kel kon" et de ci de la on en est arrivée a KiKouN.

(fin je vais pas me plaindre, j'ai un pote son surnom c'est fuck. véridicte)

----------

## Wallalai

Sans me casser la tête j'ai simplement pris les 4 1ères lettres de mon nom de famille et de mon prénom. 

Et en plus il est simple, çà tombe bien.  :Smile: 

J'aurais pu tomber sur un résultat moins "prononçable" , essayez avec les votres.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Admin-galere

et bien moi ca vient du fait que je tente de faire de l'amdinistration sous gentoo et que je ne suis pas doue donc je galere. d'ou admin-galere.   :Laughing: 

J'avoue avoir essaye plusieurs autres pseudos mias ils etaient tous deja pris alors par desespoir...

----------

## scout

bah moi je ne suis pas scout de france, mais tout le monde m'appelle scout car mon nom de famille c'est scoutheeten

----------

## buto

Moi ça remonte au collège, on avait une prof d'Espagnol qui s'appelait Butowiez et qui était en quelque sorte notre sujet de rigolade favori dans mon groupe de potes (ce qu'on peut être cruels à cet âge là), et le jeu était de traiter l'autre de "Buto" (oui, un peu crétins aussi). Un jour je me suis ramené avec une coiffure "inhabituelle" (bon, ok, j'avais oublié de me peigner  :Rolling Eyes:  ) qui ressemblait vaguement à la sienne, et là j'y ai eu droit ... définitivement. Le surnom s'est passé de classes en classes (y'en avait toujours un qui se retrouvait avec moi pour transmettre), d'écoles en écoles, et comme j'ai gardé les mêmes potes depuis le lycée ...

----------

## Trevoke

Et Trevoke recupere le premier prix du BOULET avec une resurrection d'un an et 4 jours (quel dommage quand meme. juste un an et vous auriez juste pense "c'est marrant je l'avais pas remarque ce thread").

Alors la ch'tite histoire, hein..

Fais tourner la manivelle, menestrel!

*petite musique s'installe*

Il y a longtemps, il y a bien longtemps, dans une galaxie.. euh.. pardon. Je disais donc, vers '97 je crois, un copain m'a convaincu de convaincre mes parents de recuperer l'Internet (j'avais .. euh .. 14-15 ans a l'epoque?). Il voulait que je le joigne dans une guilde sur un jeu bien sympa qui s'appelait Diablo; la guilde s'appelait les Lords of the Zodiac (LZ pour faire plus court). Donc je l'ai rejoint, et j'ai appris comment joindre un channel sur battle.net avant de savoir comment on se balladait sur le web (si si, c'etait mysterieux a l'epoque). J'avais le surnom Muad'Dib(LZ) sur battle.net et on se marrait bien.

Puis, un jour, la guilde s'ouvrit vers d'autres horizons, au-dela de battle.net (donc, Diablo + Starcraft + ....) et ils creerent une guilde sur Everquest. Je finis par decider de les rejoindre..

Mais Everquest etant ce qu'il est, ils avaient interdits les noms celebres comme Muad'Dib, Gandalf, Bilbo, Sonysucks et tout ca.

Qu'a cela ne tienne, je me dis dans ma tete a moi, je vais me creer un surnom sur mesure! Alors je m'assas li.. Non.. Je m'assis la, et je tapitou.. Je tapotis.. Je tapotas.. J'ai ecrit avec le clavier pendant 5 minutes jusqu'a ce que POUF, "Trevoke" n'apparaisse devant mes yeux zebahis (c'est un mot arabe), et la.. ca fait bientot 5 ans que je suis Trevoke sur internet. Voila voila.

----------

## lbr

ce sont mes initiales ... sobre !

j'ai commencé l'info sur le tard et je n'ai jamais aimé jouer (et oui, certain pensent "vieux con !", d'abord je ne suis pas si vieux que cela !)  alors je n'ai pas pu passer par les machins star-war, dune et tout ca ...

----------

## TGL

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et Trevoke recupere le premier prix du BOULET avec une resurrection d'un an et 4 jours

 

Pas de pb, je le trouvais sympa ce thread, et avec tout les nouveaux qu'on a eu depuis un an, il méritait bien de se "résurrecter"  :Smile: 

 *lbr wrote:*   

> ce sont mes initiales ... sobre !

 

Dans mes bras \o/

----------

## Trevoke

J'insiste : Boulet! (work safe).

----------

## Dais

Ishh, on va essayer de faire simple, mais bon :p

J'ai fait du ninjutsu pendant un petit bout, à vrai dire j'ai toujours été attiré par les arts martiaux et le Japon. J'ai pris un livre sur le ninjutsu et j'y ai appris que le fondateur de la plus grande école de Ninjutsu s'appelait Daisuke Togakure. Il y avait aussi d'autres noms, mais aucun ne sonnait aussi bien à mes oreilles que celui là ^^ J'ai donc commencé à l'utiliser pas mal. Par la suite, j'ai fait la connaissance de ma petite amie, dont le pseudo était Starry. J'ai mélangé l'ensemble, ce qui donnait DaiStarry. Mais à vrai dire, je préfère me faire appeler par le diminutif (japonaisement faux lol) Dais (prononcer "Daïss" en ne prononçant quasiment pas le ï).

Donc en gros, vous pouvez me rencontrer sous les pseudos Dais, Daisuke (quasiment plus), et DaiStarry. Et à de rares occasions sous le pseudo Khaydarin (qui trouvera d'où vient ce nom ? :p)

PS: juste pour dire, Daisuke veut dire le bien-aimé (dai = grand, suki = aimer), j'ai appris ça plus tard ^^

PPS: je sais même plus sous quel pseudo je suis inscrit ici, mais je crois que c'est juste Dais ...

EDIT: ok c'est bien Dais, lol

EDIT2: pas droit à google pour Khaydarin  :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

Bah moi ça vient de mon nom de famille, dérivé en koppatroopa quand il a fallu trouver un pseudo/adresse email...(remember super mario kart ?  :Smile: )

Puis koppatroopa c'est long, donc ça a donné koppa ou kopp, et kopp est resté, ça date du lycée et ça s'est perpetué après car j'me suis retrouvé avec un pote du lycée et voila

Pi c'est toujours mieux que Bebert.... (grand jeu : devinez mon prenom!)

Sinon y a aussi kapo... petit mélange des sonorités de koppa ... 

Et pour l'avatar, ben le truc bizarre c'est un koopa !!! si!si! et puis là il a un bonnet d'âne : explication : sur un site de programmation de jeu, y a eu un concours au quel j'ai fait l'erreur de m'inscrireet on m'a forcé a rendre quelqeu chose, du coup j'ai fait quelque chose en C avec Allegro, basé sur la vitesse d'affichage de ma voodoo qui n 'avait pas de pilote d'acceleration sous linux... je vous laisse imaginer la chose... ça m'a vallu un beau bonnet d'âne...et ce joli avatar qu'on m'a attribué

J'ai aussi le même avec un chapeau de lauréat (comme à la tv) (ça, c'était pour le bac), mais j'ai trouvé le bonnet d'âne plus approprié à mon niveau sous linux

Dans le temps j'utilisais aussi un koopa _sur_ un kart... j'dois pouvoir le retrouver

----------

## kernelsensei

ben moi en fait ya plusieures etapes :

- A mes debuts avec le systeme GNU/Linux je tombais souvent sur des kernel panic : Oops! et je trouvais ca plutot fun, alors j'ai lache mon kernel 2.4, et je suis passé au 2.5 comme kernel de base pour mon systeme, et je m'ammusait bete avec plein de patchs (pour 2.4 et 2.5), j'essayais plus ou moins tout les trucs qui me tombaient sous la main (utiliser le buzzer comme /dev/dsp afin d'avoir de la "musique" sur un pc sans hopos, differents patchs a la con ..), et bon j'echappais pas au kernel panic  :Very Happy:  , bon, voila pour la 1ere partie, le kernel_

- quelques années ont passé, je suis sous gentoo, ... l'année derniere en fevrier (2004 donc), je me pointe aux FOSDEM, j'arrive au stand gentoo et la je tombe sur un gars plutot sympa qui me montre ses patchs maison pour portage (quiet mode, ...), et ce type sympa c'etait TGL  :Very Happy:  , et il me parle  donc du forum gentoo (que je ne connaissais pas ou du moins j'en avais plus le souvenir). 

En rentrant a la maison, je veux m'inscrire, kernel_panic et merde c'est deja pris ..., (peut etre par moi meme, mais avec un autre pass, je ne sais plus, n'empeche que se compte est toujours a 0 posts), et comme j'avais deja un petit penchant pour le japonais, ca a donné kernel_sensei

voila vous savez tout ...

----------

## fb99

puisque que Trevoke a pris les devant (j'avais hésité la résurrection mais pas assez culoté pour le ressortir), je me jette à l'eau.

bein le pseudo de cousin, dont je skatte le compte, vient de l'époque (1999 --> le 99) où  il était à fond dans le break dance et il fallait bien qu'il se trouve un pseudo pour les battle (auxquelles d'ailleurs il n'a jamais participé  :Twisted Evil: ); un groupe superdoué avec lesquels on (moi et lui) fightait le vendredi soir s'appelait CDF'99(abréviation de la Chaux-de-fons 1999) (eh certain du groupe ont fait des tournées en europe et aux states). Alors je crois il avait pensé(......quelque jours plus tard à ....) à fonky brother (dérivé fonky family je crois) --> l'abréviation fb.

Quant à moi, le skatteur j'ai pour pseudo **** (le suspense est à son comble), c'est parce que j'amais bien dessiné ... et que je voulais se mettre au graph (attention pas tag les fresques quoi) donc il me fallait un nom d'artiste. 

C'est à après avoir vu le film "Pistol Pete"( c'est l'histoire d'un petit et maigrichons basketteur américains, mais fort doué qui a en plus participé à l'incorporation des joueurs noirs dans la ligue officielle américaine.....), mais bon pistol c'est pas génial comme pseudo, donc transformation, mélange avec l'italien pittore et un petit k que j'ai piqué à mon frère, joker de son pseudo de breakeur, je sais pas je kiffais la manière dont il faisait son k donc je me le suis approprié.

Donc on met tout ça dans la boîte magique ont secoue bien fort et PAF ça fait des chokapips..... 

PS :désolé je suis vraiment pas très fort pour racconter les histoire

*******fin du suspense : mon pseudo c'est pinko.

et l'avatar c'est à cause du manga vision of escaflowne si vous connaissez pas je vous le conseille.

[EDIT] : j'en profite pour poser la question que je ne m'étais d'ailleurs jamais posé est-ce que ça dérange quelqu'un qu'on soit deux à employer ce compte, bien que mon cousin (fb99) ne l'utilise presque plus c'est temps (travail de maturité oblige ) ??Last edited by fb99 on Tue Feb 22, 2005 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Pas humble pour 2 sous il aurait pu s'appeler kernel_disciple[enjaponais] ...  :Smile:  c'est "deishi" pour "etudiant" non?

[edit: euh fb99.. "pinko" aux US faut faire gaffe lol parce qu'on appelle parfois les gens (bon, en rigolant, mais c'est cense etre une insulte) des "pinko commies"... Des communistes roses]

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Pas humble pour 2 sous il aurait pu s'appeler kernel_disciple[enjaponais] ...  c'est "deishi" pour "etudiant" non?

 

etudiant c'est gakusei  :Very Happy: 

がくせい (学生)

----------

## Tsukusa

Moi ca vient de Hack Sign. C'est le nom d'un mec qui est bloqué dans un jeu de role Online (dans la vie réel c'est une fille le joueur).

Je suis un garçon hein ... Juste que j'arrivais pas a trouver de pseudo. Depuis j'en ai un mieux que j'utilise sur tous les autres forum sauf celui la...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rg421

Juste histoire de... prouver que je n'ai pas d'imagination, et qu'en plus j'ai l'esprit tordu.

rg421 date d'une époque lointaine où je voulais une adresse mail sur hotmail. Le "rg" tombe sous le sens (ceux qui me voient signer mes messages par "Renaud" auront compris qu'il s'agit de mes initiales)...

Mais c'était pris.

Donc je me suis posé la "grande question" de savoir ce que j'allais bien pouvoir rajouter derrière. 42 étant la réponse universelle, ça me paressait bien. Donc rg42...

Mais c'était pris.

Là, ça m'énerve un chouïa. rg42premier, c'est trop long. Donc rg421. Hop, adjugé, vendu. Et comme je suis une limace arthritique de la cervelle, ça sera bon à vie.

-- 

Renaud

----------

## geekounet

Ben moi, comme j'ai pas d'imagination, j'ai pris mon prénom suivi de l'initiale de mon nom.

Pour l'avatar, j'ai pas trop cherché, je suis un fan de Star Wars, donc j'en ai pris un au hasard dans ceux fourni par le forum.

----------

## billiob

A mon tour !

Ben j'aime bien les chiffres et donc les maths et l'informatique aussi.

Il y a un nombre que j'aime bien : 10^10

Quand on l'écrit , ça donne 10000000000 (c'est bon, je ne me suis pas trompé).

Et si on garde l'écriture, mais qu'on lit en base 2, ça donne 1024 en base 10. et 1024 c'est justement 1 de l'unité au dessus (pas vrai mais je ne sais pas comment expliqué   :Wink:  ) comme 1024 octets = 1 Ko (sauf pour les fabricants de disque   :Crying or Very sad:  ). Alors comme ce nombre, je ne savais pas comment il s'appellait, et ne sais toujours pas (aidez-moi svp), j'ai pris billion,  (veut dire milliard en anglais) parce que mon prénom est Boris. Et le dernier b est là parce que je trouve que c'est plus joli !

Et donc pour l'avatar, on peut facilement voir pouquoi il est comme ça. Je l'ai déssiné sous The GIMP, avec un script-fu et un grand B. La police est GoldenGirdle; je l'aime beaucoup ce B car on peut voir un signe l'infini dedans (toujours la relation avec les maths) ! Et les chiffres autour ne sont que des 0 et des 1 en rapport avec mon pseudo.

J'utilise ce pseudo sur ce forum, pour développer, et quand je joue à Enemy Territory.

Voilà, vous savez tout !

[OFF dans le off]

C'est bien, parce que dans ce post, il n'y a pas besoin de mettre des <ma_vie> !

[/OFF dans le off]

----------

## Trevoke

10.000.000.000

Bon apparemment c'est de l'ordre de 10 milliards ton chiffre prefere.

----------

## billiob

Ben en fait, c'est un peu comme pour google : (je n'ai appris que plutard l'histoire du nom google)

Un gogol, c'est 10^100. Lui il a un nom, en même temps, c'est pas facile à dire avec des milliards de milliards de ....

Plus d'infos sur http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google et http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gogol .

Moi j'appelle ça un billiob, mais je ne suis pas un mathématicien  :Wink:  !

----------

## yabdeo

yabdeo = Diable des Hauts. En créole de la Réunion, c'est un type (agriculteur en général) qui vient des hauteurs.

Pour l'avatar, j'aime bien la tronche de terroriste de Wario.

----------

## kopp

tiens j'en apprends tous les jours : j'ai toujours pensé que google c'etait pour les lunettes, ce qui d'ailleurs, je viens de m'en rendre compte, s'ecrit goggles et pas google ...

----------

## fafounet

bon bah moi c'est quand j'étais en 3e, une pupute ( je ne connais le terme politiquement correcte ) me disait "mon petit fafounet" (je m'appele fabien) et depuis j'ai gardé ce pseudo car je trouve ca marrant.

Y'a meme eu une variante avec fafounet des iles (que j'utilise sur internet quand fafounet est déjà pris).

Voilà j'ai tout dis sur ma vie

Y'a un autre pseudo c'est DoubleRocco mais après on risquerait de dire que je suis vantard : :Laughing: 

----------

## lmarcini

Mon pseudo à moi est tiré du triste environnement de travail informatique du début des années 90 : 8 caractères en mode DOS ! Donc lmarcini = initiale de mon prénom + 7 premières lettres de mon nom (il y en a onze !)... Je garde toujours le même quelles que soient les circonstances (travail, loisirs, net) car avec l'âge, les cellules grises se barrent en sucettes... En plus, j'aime bien ce pseudo car il trompe l'ennemi : il a une connotation italienne alors que je suis d'origine ukrainienne (l=Laurent --> classique, marcini=Marciniszyn-->un peu moins classique  :Wink:  ).

----------

## Intruder

Une de mes autres passions autre que l'informatique est l'aviation. Tout les avions qui volent pour les pays de l'OTAN ont un p'tit surnon. Un avion que j'aime particulièrement bien est le Grumman A-6 dont le surnon est .... Intruder CQFD  :Wink: 

----------

## Marsoinator

Alors moi c'est parti d'un trip sur l'animal (le marsoUin) que je ne savais pas écrire à l'époque (désolé).

Après j'ai mixé ça à terminator (autodérision en rapport à Américan Pie ps : Sherminator) et de la est venu Marsoinator.

L'avantage d'un nom à la con comme le mien c'est que j'ai pas besion de numéro derriere  :Laughing:  .

Vlà !!

----------

## ghoti

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> une pupute ( je ne connais le terme politiquement correcte )

 

Si c'est bien ce que je crois, on dit "péripatéticienne", non ?  :Cool: 

----------

## fafounet

Non non (encore heureux car en troisième ca aurait été grave). Je veux dire par pupute une fille bête et ayant des airs de péripatéticienne par son habillement ou son maquillage

----------

## kopp

ah un melange de cruchette et d'allumeuse alors ...

effectivement j'trouve pas de terme, a part ceux su-cités ou le tien ....

----------

## Enlight

bah... pouf

----------

## penguin_totof

alors moi, ben, le jour ou j'ai eu internet, premiere chose faite: creer un compte hotmail  :Embarassed:  pour msn

j etai encore sous win98  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   mais linux commencait a me tenter,

alors, penguin

ah zut, c'est deja pris 500 fois, et penguin506, ca me bottait pas trop

donc j'ai rajouté totof, qui vient de mon prenom

et ca a donné penguin_totof, et c'est resté

pour l avatar, j'ai trouvé ce tux marran lors d une recherche d image sur google, un peut modifié avec gimp, l ajout de mon pseudo histoire qu'on soit moins tenté de me le piquer (pour mes potes ca, je les connais:) )

et voila, ce couple pseudo-avatar me plait bien, j'en ai meme fait une banniere assortie... :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Ben moi c'est tout simplement un personnage créé par un comique (Andy Kaufman).

Pour ceux qui connaissent pas http://www.subcin.com/tony.html (ou le film "man on the moon")

Et ouai y'a pas a dire il a la class  :Cool: 

----------

## maximilian1st

C'est mon prénom sauf que j'ai dû ajouter '1st' car sinon il n'acceptait pas...

----------

## Adrien

lol moi c'est même pô un pseudo  :Sad:  !!

A vrai dire je voulais prendre "atreyu" (l'histoire sans fin) mais c'était déjà pris  :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## manu.acl

Ben moi on m'appelle manu et parfois mani (en espagnol).

Et un jour un de mes potes français a entendu un pote chilien m'appeller mani et il a sorti manix (c) mais j'ai préféré garder manux pour ne pas qu'on se fasse des idées  :Surprised: 

[Edit]

Ah zut, j'ai pas mit manux ici  :Very Happy: 

Sinon macl c'est mes initiales tout simplement.

[/Edit]

----------

## lbr

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> bah... pouf

 

Barbie-pouf ?

----------

## ptitfluff

fluff, c'est le nom d'un des ver de terre de la team17 dans le jeux .... Worms (le premier, que de souvenir ...). 

Et le ptit, c'est pour faire plus mignon ...

Ca vous donne aussi une petite idée de mon energie et de ma vitalité debordante  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

D'ailleurs ptitfluff, ton avatar il vient d'où ? Le dessin m'est familié, mais j'arrive pas à le replacer... C'est pas un livre pour enfants ou un truc du genre ? (ou bien j'hallucine complètement et je confonds, c'est possible aussi...)

----------

## Modano

J'ai donc deux pseudos : Modano, qui est utilisé pour palier à Godfather/The Godfather (pris sur undernet à l'époque, ya qqs années  :Smile:  ).

Modano est donc un joueur de hockey que j'appréciais, de l'époque ou je suivais assiduement la NHL (en morte saison aujourd'hui).

The Godfather (=parrain et non père de Dieu) est un surnom qui prend ses sources de mes origines sud-italiennes et de mon ex-allure physique :p

Quant à l'avatar, il s'agit de Zaius, de la Planète des Singes, le sage Orang-Outang  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Cool le premier post sur le forum Gentoo pour parler de ....... mon peudo  :Embarassed: 

Ben moi kurgan c'est le nom du méchant dans le premier highlander!! A un moment il a une cicatrice qui lui fait tout le tour du cou, et comme moi aussi j'en ai une ben voilà ce surnom me suit depuis un dizaine d'années.

Et pour les intimes c'est kuku  :Surprised: 

----------

## Trevoke

Et tu l'as eue comment ta cicatrice, si on peut se permettre?

----------

## kernelsensei

@-KuRGaN- : Bienvenue le bisontin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sifran

mon prémon à l'envers + notre ancienne monnaie (ce qui correspond environ à 1 )  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et tu l'as eue comment ta cicatrice, si on peut se permettre?

  Et toi, ça t'es arrivé comment les cheveux bleus ?  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Et tu l'as eue comment ta cicatrice, si on peut se permettre?  Et toi, ça t'es arrivé comment les cheveux bleus ? 

 

il s'est fait attaquer par un stroumpf grognon !

----------

## Trevoke

Moi.. Tu me croirais pas si je te le disais.

C'est un bete accident, je repeignais le plafond, et y a un gars qui a dit accroche-toi au pinceau, je retire l'echelle.. Et pouf, je suis tombe dans le pot de peinture.

----------

## Polo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Moi.. Tu me croirais pas si je te le disais.
> 
> C'est un bete accident, je repeignais le plafond, et y a un gars qui a dit accroche-toi au pinceau, je retire l'echelle.. Et pouf, je suis tombe dans le pot de peinture.

 

tu t'etais mal accroché... fallait serrer le pinceau plus fort  :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et tu l'as eue comment ta cicatrice, si on peut se permettre?

 

Ben j'ai voulu innover en tentant le saut en parachute depuis un hélicoptère, j'avais pas penser aux pales du rotor  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> @-KuRGaN- : Bienvenue le bisontin 

 

Merci, mais bisontin depuis pas longtemps, plutôt jurassien à l'origine (Ha la cancoillotte  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## lbr

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Merci, mais bisontin depuis pas longtemps, plutôt jurassien à l'origine (Ha la cancoillotte  )

 

<TROLL>tiens, je croyais que la dite cancoillotte était francontoise (n'est ce pas ce que nous explique HFT ?) </TROLL>

----------

## Trevoke

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ben j'ai voulu innover en tentant le saut en parachute depuis un hélicoptère, j'avais pas penser aux pales du rotor  

 

J'arrive pas a comprendre si c'est une blague ou pas.. Excuse-moi .. C'est soit tres amusant, soit tres douloureux..

----------

## ptitfluff

 *TGL wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs ptitfluff, ton avatar il vient d'où ? Le dessin m'est familié, mais j'arrive pas à le replacer... C'est pas un livre pour enfants ou un truc du genre ? (ou bien j'hallucine complètement et je confonds, c'est possible aussi...)

 

J'l'ai piqué sur le forum de netgear  :Cool:  , j'pourrais pas te dire son origine exact si ce n'est que à la base, c'est un gif animé qui baisse la tete pour saluer tout le monde  :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *lbr wrote:*   

> <TROLL>tiens, je croyais que la dite cancoillotte était francontoise (n'est ce pas ce que nous explique HFT ?) </TROLL>

 

<CONTRE-TROLL> tiens mais j'avais jamais fais gaffe que le Jura était dans la franche comté, merde alors  :Wink:  </CONTRE-TROLL>

Mais tu as raison, on dit bien que la cancoillotte est francomtoise. D'ailleurs, l'assiette francomtoise se compose de pomme de terre et saucisses de morteau le tout généreusement arrosé de cancoillotte chaude !!!!  :Razz: 

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> J'arrive pas a comprendre si c'est une blague ou pas.. Excuse-moi .. C'est soit tres amusant, soit tres douloureux..

 

Ben je pense que si c'était vrai je ne serai pas en train de poster sur ce forum à l'heure actuelle, ou sinon ce serait sans ma tête  :Wink: 

----------

## _tebra_

 *sieurVLD wrote:*   

> moi VLD c'est mes initiales, dans le temps je jouais souvent a des jeux de roles medievaux ( on se reuni a quatre avec un bouquin et on emule un PC pendant une apres midi en faisant une quete de folie ) mes potes avec leur surnom genre Chevalier du chateaux de Ceaux (si si !) se foutait du mien ( VLD qui fait pas moyen age), depuis SieurVLD est né et il est resté sur les PC.
> 
> A+

 

Pour moi c'est un peu la même chose, "tebra" est le nom de mon personnage fétiche d'un jeu de role que je jouais avec 2 copains en prériode de blocus  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Celeborn

 *ptitfluff wrote:*   

>  *TGL wrote:*   D'ailleurs ptitfluff, ton avatar il vient d'où ? Le dessin m'est familié, mais j'arrive pas à le replacer... C'est pas un livre pour enfants ou un truc du genre ? (ou bien j'hallucine complètement et je confonds, c'est possible aussi...) 
> 
> J'l'ai piqué sur le forum de netgear  , j'pourrais pas te dire son origine exact si ce n'est que à la base, c'est un gif animé qui baisse la tete pour saluer tout le monde 

 

Pour ce qui est du bouquin pour enfants, je suggère "Biboundé" (image)

J'ai bon ?  :Smile: 

----------

## lbr

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais tu as raison, on dit bien que la cancoillotte est francomtoise. D'ailleurs, l'assiette francomtoise se compose de pomme de terre et saucisses de morteau le tout généreusement arrosé de cancoillotte chaude !!!! 

 

Ca me donne faim ; miam, miam 

je plainds les malheureux qui ne savent pas de quoi on parle  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *lbr wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   
> 
> Mais tu as raison, on dit bien que la cancoillotte est francomtoise. D'ailleurs, l'assiette francomtoise se compose de pomme de terre et saucisses de morteau le tout généreusement arrosé de cancoillotte chaude !!!!  
> 
> Ca me donne faim ; miam, miam 
> ...

 

mannnger ....

zog zog akita !

----------

## Polo

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> zog zog akita !

 

il dit qu'il a faim

----------

## TGL

 *Celeborn wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est du bouquin pour enfants, je suggère "Biboundé" (image)
> 
> J'ai bon ? 

 

Je ne pense pas.  :Crying or Very sad: 

La vague image que j'ai en tête c'est vraiment le même style de trait que celui de ptitluff, genre craie grasse sur du papier granuleux qui donne cette impression de flou, tu vois ? 

M'enfin bon, c'est pas bien grave si je retrouve pas...  :Smile: 

----------

## Celeborn

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Je ne pense pas. 
> 
> La vague image que j'ai en tête c'est vraiment le même style de trait que celui de ptitluff, genre craie grasse sur du papier granuleux qui donne cette impression de flou, tu vois ? 
> 
> M'enfin bon, c'est pas bien grave si je retrouve pas... 

 

bon bah, tant pis.... j'donne ma langue à mon chat alors...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mac Cloud

Salut !

Bon et bien moi mon Pseudo vient du premier jeu en 3D de la super nintendo : "Star Fox" ou "Star Wing" en francais.

Le jeu comportait une puce 32 bits pour la 3D dans la cartouche ca m'avait marqué a l'époque ....

Le hero de ce jeu etait une sorte de parodie de Luke Skywalker en plus "looser" et en forme de renard : j'ai nomé Fox Mac Cloud.

Mon nom etant Rennard => fox, j'aime bien Star Wars, j'adore les jeux vidéo, Mac Cloud ca fait aussi un peu highlander, et surtout je trouve que ca fait pas trop serieux donc voila j'ai adopter ce pseudo depuis tjs ...

Au depart je voulais prendre Tail le pote de Sonic mais je suis plus Nintendo que Sega (enfin pour cette epoque) et puis Tail il a 2 queues sa fait un peu vantard....

EDIT titres des jeux remis a jour ... j'était justemet en train de chercher car un doute m'habitait ....

----------

## kopp

Hého! Lylat wars, c'est Star Fox 64

et star fox c'est le nom japonais, en France, le jeu s'appelé StarWing... ah que de souvenirs ce jeu... c'était moche quand même... j'y rejoue de temps en temps avec nostalgie...

A noté que beaucoup font allusion à l'organe phallique... un motif récurrent chez nous les males ...  :Smile: 

PS : pour je sais plus qui  qui avait double rocco comme autre pseudo, y a un rocco dans ma classe et lui c'est le Boulet, avec un grand B ...

Je t'assure Trevoke, t'es comme une plume comparé à lui  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bon bon j'ai longtemps ignoré  ce topic, je m'y colle  :Smile: 

Je suis un grand fan de manga et l'un de mes préférés est GTO. Bah voila les connaisseurs sauront d'ou vient le mot Bosozoku.

Pour les autres : un bosozoku est un voyou à moto (pas des mobilettes hein ^^) au Japon.

----------

## sifran

En tout cas, bosozoku, ils sont super tes pingouins en avatar !

----------

## AssiuM

oh bin moi ça remonte à bien deux ans, j'avais monté avec un pote d'école une team counter-strike, et on avait appelé décidé de tous prendre comme pseudo des éléments du tableau périodique de mendeliev (vu qu'on avait mendeliev dans le nom de la team)... J'ai choisi l'élément Hs ... Hassium, et enlevé le H pour l'esthétique  :Razz: 

----------

## titain

salut, bon alors je m'y colle aussi, mon pseudo vient d'un surnom qu'une copine m'avait donné sans expliqué à quoi il correspondait mais je l'ai trouvé mignon (celà dit elle n'a pas était trop vache sur le surnom puisqu'elle a bien voulu changer celui dont elle m'avait affublé à l'origine "calamar" justement parti d'un trip sur le surnom d'un autre qui était crevette), mon avatar vient du fait que l'un de mes neveus m'avait momentanement surnomé taz.

----------

## Possum

Alley hop, à moi de m'y coller à l'explication  :Smile: 

D'abord ce fut Rushy (A cause de Cristopher Rush, un dessinateur de cartes Magic et d'un délire avec les potes  :Smile:  ) Comme Rushy était très souvent pris, c'est devenu Yhsur (c'est toujours mon adresse msn d'ailleurs) (Et Rushy pasque "petit rush", ça fait à fond à fond, mais pas trop  :Razz: )

Quelques autres pseudos éphémères et voilà venir Possum.

Ça ça vient tout simplement de l'habitude qu'on a chez moi de filer des noms d'animaux aux machines, y'a loutre, marmotte, etc. Moi, je trouvais qu'un marsupial ça le faisait bien  :Smile:  Donc, opossum, nom de ma machine actuelle.

Et vu que j'aime les jeux de mots débiles, benh Possum. Comme ça, on a Hello'Possm, Apéro'Possum, Sado'Possum, Marshmallow'Possum etc  :Smile: 

Quand à l'avatar, c'est tout simplement un bébé opossum  :Smile: 

----------

## polytan

moi ca viens d'un bouquin que je n'est meme pas aimé. Je  crois que c'est le nom du héros.

Dans le bouquin, polytan voulais dire plusieurs pouvoir : je ne sais pas si ca s'aplique à moi ...

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Un petit up pour ce post intéressant et je remarque que beaucoup on disparu   :Confused:   , ainsi va la vie !

Alors moi mon pseudo vient d'un chanson de reggae de Burning Spear que j'écoutais souvent à une certaine époque de ma life très root reggae  :Razz:  et j'habite en martinique dans la caraïbe et sur un morne (une colline) ou je surplombe les alentours ... 

Mon icône, c'est parce que j'adore le manga Gunnm et Gally l'héroine et en plus ça colle bien avec mon pseudo   :Very Happy:  ...

@ +

----------

## Delvin

Lol man in the hill, j'etais sur que ce thread remonterait  :Smile: 

bon ba à mon tour, mon pseudo est inspiré d'un bouquin de thorarin gunnarsson (me semble que c'est ca, c'est les aventures d'un roi-dragon) ou le héros s'appelait Thelvyn, ba du coup, quand j'ai commencé à faire du jdr, je l'ai un peu modifié et me voila Delvin(ou delv1n quand c'est déja pris ou pour faire h4ck3r5) sur le net depuis .... oula presque 10 ans !

et mon avatar, ba on a tous voulu lui mettre quelques balles à ce clebs la  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et mon avatar, ba on a tous voulu lui mettre quelques balles à ce clebs la 

 

Oh put*** m'en parle pas, je l'entends encore rigoler rien qu'à voir l'image.

----------

## Temet

Moi ca vient de Matrix, qui m'avait quand même énormément marqué.

Au dessus de l'entrée de la cuisine chez l'Oracle, c'est marqué "Temet Nosce".

Donc au début, j'ai utilisé "Temet_Nosce" comme pseudo... mais comme partout on m'appelait "Temet", bon bah j'ai laissé tomber le reste.

Une petite anecdote, un jour on a déconné un peu avec un pote irc quand on a découvert le 1337 (leet). Et en écrivant mon pseudo en leet, donc 73^^37, il s'est écrié : "Eh, ton pseudo en leet ça fait un palyndrome" ... me suis bien poilé  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Temet Nosce = "connais-toi toi-meme" ... Donc temet = "toi-meme"  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Bah j'ai pas dit qu'il était hautement philosophique mon pseudo  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Temet => Ton pseudo, même sans le mettre en version 1337, ça serait déjà pas un palyndrome ?

----------

## Temet

... bah évidemment que si !!!  :Laughing:  (pourquoi tu crois que je me suis poilé?)

Si tu remplace les "m" par des "x", les "t" par des "r" et les "e" par des "b" .... ça reste un palyndrome!!

... jusque que je préfère "Temet" à "Rbxbr".

----------

## ultrabug

Bah 3 ans bientot ce thread !

Il est assez mûr alors j'vais vous expliquer   :Rolling Eyes: 

Quand j'étais encore un petit jeunôt arrivant sur Internet pour jouer à Dark Reign il m'a fallut un pseudo... J'aimais bien trouver les bugs sur ma vieille bécane et ce "bon" vieux windows. J'avais les idées des grandeurs à cet âge alors je me suis intitulé Ultrabug.

Je n'ai jamais changé depuis ces temps reculés  :Wink: 

Mon avatar vient du logo des gens faisant la documentation python francaise : http://frpython.sourceforge.net/outils/document.html. Il m'a fait rigolé ce python avec son béret bien d'chez nous  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

 *Temet wrote:*   

> ... bah évidemment que si !!!  (pourquoi tu crois que je me suis poilé?)
> 
> Si tu remplace les "m" par des "x", les "t" par des "r" et les "e" par des "b" .... ça reste un palyndrome!!
> 
> ... jusque que je préfère "Temet" à "Rbxbr".

 

Je viens seulement de comprendre pourquoi tu t'étais bien poilé à l'époque... pour le coup j'ai été aussi réactif que ton pote qui remarque le palyndrome en changeant les lettres  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

C'est pas grave, ça m'a pas autant fait rire, mais c'était bon quand même   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Question : Qu'est-ce qui est jaune et qui traverse les murs ?

Réponse : Une banane magique.

Ça m'a fait rire pendant une semaine (je m'arrêtais quand même pour manger et dormir). Ça m'est resté et ça s'est anglicisé parce que c'est plus hype.

Depuis je voue une adoration sans limite à la banane...

EDIT : Notez que, généralement, je réponds différemment à la question "Pourquoi Magic Banana". Je dis :

pour un demoiselle : "Tu sauras peut-être un jour coquine."

autre : "Demande à ma copine."

Ainsi, dès les présentations je passe pour un pervers. J'adore.

----------

## Trevoke

Non seulement un pervers, mais un pervers pas en bonne sante.

----------

## ercete

MagicBanana : tu dois alors savoir ce qui est rouge étalé contre un mur ?

Une tomate qui s'est prise pour super bananne

C'est nul mais je pouvais pas laisser ce blanc

désolé  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je suis au courant de ses tentatives éhontées d'égaler la banane...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

De toutes façons, tout le monde sait que les tortues > *

----------

## Trevoke

je vote le renommage du thread... 3615 mavie.

----------

## titoucha

Le mien vient du nom que j'ai donné à ma chatte, il lui vient d'une petite fille qui quand elle était chaton ne savait pas dire "tout petit chat" et donc l'appelait titoucha, ça lui est resté.

PS: mon avatar c'est un autre de mes chats, il se nomme Hercule

----------

## yuk159

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> je vote le renommage du thread... 3615 mavie.

 

Vendu, je fais un mix  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

Pour mon pseudo c'est comme ça qu'on m'a surnommé y'a 8 ans dans une salle de jeu en réseau à Valence et c'est resté. Pour l'avatar, je dois avouer que j'aime bien la provocation : le zelote Windows sur un forum Linux  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ghoti

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Le mien vient du nom que j'ai donné à ma chatte, il lui vient d'une petite fille qui quand elle était chaton ne savait pas dire "tout petit chat" et donc l'appelait titoucha, ça lui est resté.

 

Marrant ça : j'ai eu un chat qu'on appelait "tigris" (le petit chat gris). En plus, ça faisait "tigre" et il était en effet tigré ...

Pour l'instant, mon avatar c'est caramelle, une chatte hyperactive (si, ça existe !  :Wink:  ) mais, pour changer,  je suis à la recherche d'une photo de sa soeur maïou (ça veut dire "chat" en égyptien ancien ...)

----------

## DidgeriDude

Salut tous.

Eh ben, je me suis bien poilé en lisant ce thread dont je ne soupçonnais pas l'existence... (hmmm, trop jeune sur ce forum moi).

Alors pour moi, ben c'est pas trop dur : Dude, ça vient du film The Big Lebowsky des frères Cohen dans lequel le héros a une philosophie de la vie, comment dire..., particulière ! Terrible en fait !!!

Et comme je joue du didgeridoo, c'est naturellement que j'en suis arrivé à DidgeriDude.

C'est seulement après que j'ai découvert qu'un gus avait un site du même nom sur le net. Bah pas si grave, je le garde quand même en espérant éviter le procès...   :Twisted Evil: 

Et pour l'avatar, ben DragonBall est pour moi une série mythique et le personnage de Kame-Sen'nin (Tortue Géniale) est un mythe dans le mythe !!!

----------

## E11

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> c'est naturellement que j'en suis arrivé à DidgeriDude.

 

 :Shocked:  naturellement   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  Bah après tout, c'est vrai que la naturalité est une chose différente chez chacun   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz:   :Laughing:  (comment ça ça veut rien dire ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  )

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Et pour l'avatar, ben DragonBall est pour moi une série mythique et le personnage de Kame-Sen'nin (Tortue Géniale) est un mythe dans le mythe !!!

 

+1   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Le mien vient du nom que j'ai donné à ma chatte, il lui vient d'une petite fille qui quand elle était chaton ne savait pas dire "tout petit chat" et donc l'appelait titoucha, ça lui est resté. 
> 
> Marrant ça : j'ai eu un chat qu'on appelait "tigris" (le petit chat gris). En plus, ça faisait "tigre" et il était en effet tigré ...
> 
> Pour l'instant, mon avatar c'est caramelle, une chatte hyperactive (si, ça existe !  ) mais, pour changer,  je suis à la recherche d'une photo de sa soeur maïou (ça veut dire "chat" en égyptien ancien ...)

 

L'hyperactif ici c'est un des mâles, tu as aussi plusieurs chats à ce que je comprends, pour ma part j'en ai quatre, trois mâle et une femelle.

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *DidgeriDude wrote:*   c'est naturellement que j'en suis arrivé à DidgeriDude. 
> 
>  naturellement     Bah après tout, c'est vrai que la naturalité est une chose différente chez chacun     (comment ça ça veut rien dire ?    )

 

Ben vi, naturellement est le mot car Dude étant déjà utilisé, j'ai pensé à DudeODidg puis DidgeriDude est venu.Temps de recherche pseudo : 40 sec environ...   :Cool: 

Quant à la naturalité, euh.... je ne sais pas si ce que tu as dit ne voulait rien dire, mais j'y ai rien compris !!   :Shocked: 

----------

## geekounet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *titoucha wrote:*   Le mien vient du nom que j'ai donné à ma chatte, il lui vient d'une petite fille qui quand elle était chaton ne savait pas dire "tout petit chat" et donc l'appelait titoucha, ça lui est resté. 
> 
> Marrant ça : j'ai eu un chat qu'on appelait "tigris" (le petit chat gris). En plus, ça faisait "tigre" et il était en effet tigré ...
> 
> Pour l'instant, mon avatar c'est caramelle, une chatte hyperactive (si, ça existe !  ) mais, pour changer,  je suis à la recherche d'une photo de sa soeur maïou (ça veut dire "chat" en égyptien ancien ...) 
> ...

 

Tiens, moi j'ai 3 femelles et bientôt un ptit mâle qui va les rejoindre à la fin du mois  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

Et si on ouvrait une ménagerie ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Si vous voulez, je peux contribuer, j'ai un gentil chien de chasse

Comment ça vous voulez pas ? vous êtes vraiment pas open les gens !

EDIT : guilc, les grands esprits se rencontrent  :Wink: Last edited by kopp on Sat Oct 21, 2006 11:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Et si on ouvrait une ménagerie ? 

 

Roh ! mais vous allez m'obliger a mettre mon chien en avatar !!!

Faites gaffe, parcequ'il aime pas les chats, il leur court bien après   :Laughing: 

----------

## At0m3

Chat hyperactif ? trop morrant, ça doit te mettre un de ces bazar   :Laughing: 

Moi, perso, j'aime pas les chats (je crois que je devrais m'inscrire au CLCC), ça doit venir du temps où j'avais des bonnes crises d'alergies lorsque j'en recontrais un.

Hum, mon pseudo me vient de l'époque où j'adorais la physique quantique, quand j'apprenais les bases, en 4ème quoi, juste savoir que l'on était fait d'atome etc... (dès qu'on commence à sortir les formules, c'est tout de suite plus chiant ^^ ) Et puis j'ai foutu ça à la mode l33t, et ba ma foi, ça rends pas trop moche, donc j'ai gardé.

C'est cool ce topic, même pas besoin de mettre les habituelles balises <3615MyLife>   :Razz: 

----------

## E11

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*    *DidgeriDude wrote:*   c'est naturellement que j'en suis arrivé à DidgeriDude. 
> 
>  naturellement     Bah après tout, c'est vrai que la naturalité est une chose différente chez chacun     (comment ça ça veut rien dire ?    ) 
> 
> Ben vi, naturellement est le mot car Dude étant déjà utilisé, j'ai pensé à DudeODidg puis DidgeriDude est venu.Temps de recherche pseudo : 40 sec environ...  
> ...

 

C'est pas grave, moi non plus   :Laughing:  (enfin je crois   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz:  )

----------

## Scullder

Pour moi, ça vient de la première fois que je me suis connecté à Dreamarena (le portail de la sega dreamcast), modem 32kb/s, toussa xD 

J'ai choisi un pseudo pour dreamarena en 10 secondes et je l'ai réutilisé pour les jeux en ligne après. Etant fan de x-files et après avoir vu un épisode des simpson où mulder s'appelait Scullder ( http://www.princeton.edu/~jchui/stuff/mulder.jpg ), j'ai adopté ce pseudo.

J'ai retrouvé deux screen de phantasy star online d'ailleurs  :Smile: 

http://www.blue-rappy.com/imgs/communaute/voscreens/scullder/bellephoto.jpg

http://www.blue-rappy.com/imgs/communaute/voscreens/scullder/nanodragon.jpg

Pour enregistrer un screen de cette taille, ça prenait 198 blocs sur 200 d'un visual memory, et après on devait l'uploader sur un site pour le convertir en jpg.

----------

## Faust_

bon puisque je suis retombé sur ce thread en en lisant un autre, je répond

mon pseudo est beaucoup moins recherché que ce que j'ai pu lire pour certain

en fait j'aime le Faust de Goethe donc voila tout est expliqué, j'ai ce pseudo partout et le _ est juste là parce que Faust était déjà pris quand je suis arrivé sur les forums gentoo

----------

## dapsaille

Hopla ...

 DaPsaille .... disons que j'ai eu tendant à un moment à proposer des reactions disproportionnées ... du coup on m'as appelé le psyko entre potes ..

 ensuite ce fur PsailleKO sur Quake2/3 ... et DaPsaille qui fait un peut moins peur que PsaillleKO

----------

## blasserre

salut,

vous ne saurez pas d'où vient mon pseudo  :Twisted Evil:  je viens juste pour gueuler !

suis-je le seul à galérer pour envoyer des MP ?

en gros je rédige, j'envoie, ça part en boite d'envoi et ça s'envoie quand ça veut

c'est LOOUUUUURD !

----------

## kopp

Le message est dans al boite d'envoi tant que le destinataire ne l'a pas ouvert.

Bon en échange, vient d'où ton pseudo ?

Et le nouvel avatar, une explication ?

----------

## blasserre

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Le message est dans al boite d'envoi tant que le destinataire ne l'a pas ouvert.
> 
> Bon en échange, vient d'où ton pseudo ?
> 
> Et le nouvel avatar, une explication ?

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  j'ai comme l'impression de m'être fait enfler... saloperie de phpBB

bon mon pseudo est super original vu que je m'appelle benjamin lasserre, 

c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je n'ai jamais pris part à ce thread, j'ai honte   :Embarassed: 

l'avatar par contre c'est différent, je l'ai mis pour faire le lien avec IRC ou je suis : red4wheeler

la photo est celle de feu mon carrosse et le petit pixel gris à la place passager vous donnera 

un aperçu du charmant minois de ma bien aimée

voilà

merci beaucoup pour la réponse, elle va me permettre de faire une meilleure sieste ce midi

bonne journée à tous

----------

## Anthyme

Bon bin moi c'est simplement mon prenom...

C'est pas forcement recherché mais bon au moins y a peu de gens qui peuvent se vanté d'avoir leur pseudo depuis la naissance  :Wink: 

Sinon mon image, je pense qu'au moins la moitier des gens l'on reconnu, c'est le logo du langage Python que j'affectione et utilise enormement donc je me suis empresser de le prendre ^^

----------

## mornik

Alors moi mon pseudo vient des temps reculés ou je jouais à Warhammer 40.000

A cette époque je montais une armée d'ork et mon bigboss fraichement peint se nomai (attention):

Mornik Big Boss des steppes du désert de kalahari

Depuis j'ai gardé mornik partout. Allé je change mon avatar, je vais faire comme d'hab, mettre la tête de mon valeureux Big Boss, mort une bonne vingtaine de fois !

----------

## dapsaille

 *mornik wrote:*   

> Alors moi mon pseudo vient des temps reculés ou je jouais à Warhammer 40.000
> 
> A cette époque je montais une armée d'ork et mon bigboss fraichement peint se nomai (attention):
> 
> Mornik Big Boss des steppes du désert de kalahari
> ...

 

 Heureusement que tu précises .. vu le pseudo ... ca fait limite nécro ... enfin voila quoi ^^

----------

## nico_calais

Bah moi, mon pseudo, c'est assez simple mais trompeur en même temps.

nico parce que je m'appelle nico.

calais parce que j'habitAIS à Calais   :Crying or Very sad:  et que je vais pas changer le nom de la ville sinon, je change de pseudo tous les 6 mois.

voila.

----------

## kopp

Pi Nico_Saint_julien_en_genevois c'est long comme pseudo aussi  :Very Happy: 

Par contre tu peux mettres nico_macuumba, je suis sûr que t'y vas tous les soirs  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Pi Nico_Saint_julien_en_genevois c'est long comme pseudo aussi 
> 
> Par contre tu peux mettres nico_macuumba, je suis sûr que t'y vas tous les soirs  

 

Mouhahahaha !!  :Laughing: 

Faudra que j'y aille un jour quand même au macumba   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

J'y suis allé une fois, d'ailleurs c'est la seule fois où je suis allé dans ce genre d'établissement.

C'est sympa, c'est grand, tu en as pour tous les gouts (ou presque : où est le death metal ???)

Ah que de souvenirs... les 3h de maths le matin d'après, c'était fun.

----------

## Delvin

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *mornik wrote:*   Alors moi mon pseudo vient des temps reculés ou je jouais à Warhammer 40.000
> 
> A cette époque je montais une armée d'ork et mon bigboss fraichement peint se nomai (attention):
> 
> Mornik Big Boss des steppes du désert de kalahari
> ...

 

Je viens de comprendre ... y'a des gens des fois, il faut qu'ils dorment  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Delvin wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*    *mornik wrote:*   Alors moi mon pseudo vient des temps reculés ou je jouais à Warhammer 40.000
> 
> A cette époque je montais une armée d'ork et mon bigboss fraichement peint se nomai (attention):
> 
> Mornik Big Boss des steppes du désert de kalahari
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  elle est plus que vaseuse j'admet mais bon ....   :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *kopp wrote:*   

> J'y suis allé une fois, d'ailleurs c'est la seule fois où je suis allé dans ce genre d'établissement.
> 
> C'est sympa, c'est grand, tu en as pour tous les gouts (ou presque : où est le death metal ???)
> 
> Ah que de souvenirs... les 3h de maths le matin d'après, c'était fun.

 

En même temps, ce qui fait ch*** c'est qu'il y a tout saint julien qui y va. Si c'est pour me retapper la tronche des secretaires et aides soignantes qui m'appellent parce que l'ordinateur est eteint, non merci   :Evil or Very Mad: .

----------

## Trevoke

Oh non, blasserre a change d'avatar! Et justement pendant le week-end, j'ai vu "Young Frankenstein" ...

----------

## Trevoke

Heu, bon, sur le sujet de geekounet, j'avais dit qu'on n'etait pas sa copine, lui qu'il avait dit heureusement, et quelqu'un qu'il avait dit qu'il y avait peut-etre une femme parmi nous -- et je n'ai pas encore totalement detruit ma cote avec les modos, alors..

"anigel", si tu lis ca vite, ca se dit un peu comme "angel", et c'est bien un truc de fille ca..   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kopp

Ça expliquerait pourquoi il ne veut surtout pas que ttypub distribue ses photos. Il est même allé jusqu'à utiliser un nom masculin comme identité sur le net, le fourbe.

----------

## Bapt

Je rappel que les modos sont asexués (tu vas voir quand tu vas devenir modo, ca fait un peu mal au début) cf. : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-438593-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-sondage+sexe.html

/me déterreur de vieux threads.

PS : J'adore le moteur de recherche de merde de phpbb : recherche dans "ce forum" : où sont les filles => rien, recherche sondage sexe => je tombe dessus...

----------

## boozo

plus je vois le titre de topic et plus j'ai de mal avec lui...   :Confused: 

ch'ais pas yuk, j'aurai vu un truc plus folichon genre [3615MAVIE] MAaaaAaaa viiiiIIEe !

histoire d'avoir des pbs avec la sacem   :Mr. Green: 

ou alors [3615MAVIE] Chronique d'un geek dans le Shell 

ou encore juste [3615MAVIE]

parceque là... c'est moyen moyen hein ?!   :Sad: 

edit: marche toujours pas la balise size ????

----------

## kopp

Je vote pour les Chroniques, c'est fun !  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Je vote pour les Chroniques, c'est fun ! 

 

bah c'était juste une idée à froid comme çà hein... y'a sûrement mieux    :Wink: 

edit: btw, la room jabb elle tourne toujours ou c'est tombé en désuétude ?

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Je vote pour les Chroniques, c'est fun ! 

 

+1  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

Y a deux semaines, j'y suis passé, y avait des messages qui dater d'une ou deux semaines, mais y avait personne. faudrait relancer le truc.

Moi j'ai plus l'adresse là, car elle est stockée sur mon autre pc.

La remettre en valeur, ça pourrait aider.

EDIT : @pierreg (oui c'est toi que je vise) c'est surtout +1 sur le postcount là :p

EDIT2 : Ok, la room jabber se trouve sur conf.netlab.cz et le nom est gentoo-user-fr 

Venez nous rejoindre.

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> EDIT : @pierreg (oui c'est toi que je vise) c'est surtout +1 sur le postcount là :p

 

Connais pas celui là  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> plus je vois le titre de topic et plus j'ai de mal avec lui...  
> 
> ch'ais pas yuk, j'aurai vu un truc plus folichon genre [3615MAVIE] MAaaaAaaa viiiiIIEe !
> 
> histoire d'avoir des pbs avec la sacem  

 

Bah oui mais yuk n'en peut rien si on lui a pourri son topic !

Au départ, le nom était simplement [OFF] D'ou vient votre pseudo et c'est les modos qui l'ont outrageusement renommé !  :Wink: 

Yuk, à ta place, je l'aurais fait breveter moi, mon topic !   :Mr. Green: 

(Ben non, je ne sors pas, tiens !   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## boozo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Bah oui mais yuk n'en peut rien si on lui a pourri son topic !
> 
> Au départ, le nom était simplement [OFF] D'ou vient votre pseudo et c'est les modos qui l'ont outrageusement renommé ! 
> 
> Yuk, à ta place, je l'aurais fait breveter moi, mon topic !  
> ...

 

Quoi ?! Comment ?! Des pratiques à la hussarde ?? ici ?? Mais ou allons nous mon bon môssieur   :Mr. Green: 

(Ben non, moi aussi je ne sors pas, tiens !   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## E11

Bon ben si c'est comme ça moi je rentre na ! Y'a pas de raison que je me les gèle dehors alors que vous vous pouvez rester !  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Il n'en manque plus qu'un et on sort les cartes !  :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

Les modos n'y sont pour rien, c'est bien moi qui ai renome le thread.

Donc je soumet au vote le nouveau nom de ce thread ou alors un de nos modo le changera, a vous de voir.

desole pour les accents je suis sur  links entrain d'installer une nouvelle gentoo.

[EDIT] 'tain je me suis bloque le dos, et ca fait un mal de chien

----------

## E11

 *boozo wrote:*   

> [3615MAVIE] Chronique d'un geek dans le Shell

 

Moi ça me plaît   :Laughing:   :Mr. Green: 

C'est vrai que ça fera plus classe que "poubelle"  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

J'adore, j'adhère  :Wink: 

(pas au mal de dos par contre)

----------

## kopp

Hop, je rentre aussi alors parce que ça caille vraiment dehors (5°   :Shocked:  )

Bon je sors les cartes, chaud pour la belotte, qui qui donne ?

----------

## anigel

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Les modos n'y sont pour rien, c'est bien moi qui ai renome le thread.

 

Je le trouve très bien ce titre  :Wink:  !

Et je confirme : nous n'y sommes pour rien   :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*   Les modos n'y sont pour rien, c'est bien moi qui ai renome le thread. 
> 
> Je le trouve très bien ce titre  !
> 
> Et je confirme : nous n'y sommes pour rien   .

 

Bon alors, mes plus plates pour avoir diffamé odieusement   :Embarassed: 

/me s'y perd dans tous ces changements de topics, modification de pseudos et nouveaux avatars   :Sad: 

----------

## papedre

Bon, on va essayer de retourner au post initial.

Pourquoi Papedre ???

Il faut juste un petit peu de music et vous dites : "Mon nom est Papedre, James Papedre ..." 

Bon, ensuite c'est vrai que je suis un joueur (limite mauvais joueur), et que surtout j'aime(s) pas perdre. 

Ensuite, pour l'avatar, c'est surtout que je suis un grand Fan de Bilal.

A+

----------

## PabOu

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bon je sors les cartes, chaud pour la belotte, qui qui donne ?

 

J'ouvre la table d'à coté pour une partie de whist ! Mais j'ai l'impression que je n'aurai pas beaucoup de joueurs :-(

----------

## ercete

c'est quoi le whist  ?

edit: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whist

----------

## razer

Le mien provient de mon apparence : je n'ai plus grand chose sur le caillou, et rarement plus de 3 mm de poils ailleurs.

Comme j'ai toujours plutôt bien assumé ma calvitie, j'aurais pu prendre cranedoeuf, m'enfin çà fait moins killer sur les forums quand même.

De plus, vous pourrez remarquer que "razer" se tape très vite sur un clavier "azerty", même dans l'obscurité

----------

## ghoti

 *razer wrote:*   

> j'aurais pu prendre cranedoeuf, m'enfin çà fait moins killer sur les forums quand même.

 

Certains me surnommaient Chauve-qui-peut ...  :Wink: 

Mais je préfère encore ça que "Moumoute" !  :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *razer wrote:*   j'aurais pu prendre cranedoeuf, m'enfin çà fait moins killer sur les forums quand même. 
> 
> Certains me surnommaient Chauve-qui-peut ... 
> 
> Mais je préfère encore ça que "Moumoute" ! 

 

 :Laughing:  Mon grand père c'est "le frisé" (dixit sa femme)  :Laughing: 

----------

## razer

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Mon grand père c'est "le frisé" (dixit sa femme) 

 

"Dieu a inventé la calvitie pour apprendre aux hommes à rester humbles"

Bruce Willis

Cà a dû le travailler le p'tit père, pourtant quesque çà lui va bien le crâne d'oeuf !

----------

## idodesuke

idodesuke ou simplement ido --> Ido Daisuke --> GUNM

J'ai ce pseudo depuis que je me suis incrit sur msn, 1er ordinateur, 1er contact avec l'internet. Je n'avais pas réussi à utiliser le "Daisuke" il devait être probablement déjà utilisé. Mais tant mieux ca fait plus personnel.

J'ai choisi le personnage d'Ido car je savais déjà que j'allais me la jouer joe la bidouille avec un PC.

M'enfin finallement héhé y'a 1000000000000 fois pire ici!

j'utilise toujours ce pseudo.

Fan du manga évidemment!

Pour mon avatar je crois que c'est évident   :Very Happy: 

z'etes curieux quand même   :Laughing: Last edited by idodesuke on Fri Oct 27, 2006 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cà a dû le travailler le p'tit père, pourtant quesque çà lui va bien le crâne d'oeuf !

 

Hein???!!!! Tu viens de réveiller mon aversion pour ledit plouc.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## E11

 *kopp wrote:*   

> EDIT2 : Ok, la room jabber se trouve sur conf.netlab.cz et le nom est gentoo-user-fr 
> 
> Venez nous rejoindre.

 

Il y a pas foule on dirait dans cette room !   :Rolling Eyes: 

Appart kopp que l'on croise de temps en temps, j'ai encore vu personne !

----------

## kopp

Argh pétard, mais c'est toi wonz  :Smile: 

Je me demandais qui c'était tiens ...

Sinon oui c'est mort. On était trois le premier soir, avec boozo et pierreg (désolé, je n'utiliserai pas ce nouveau pseudo :p)

J'ai aussi vu Yoyo c'est tout...

----------

## PabOu

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> c'est quoi le whist  ?
> 
> edit: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whist

 

Article incomplet et en partie éronné.

Actuellement, je joue avec les règles de www.freewhist.be ;-) Elles ressemblent à celles que j'utilisais auparavant, avec l'ajout du piccolo entre autres.

----------

## Trevoke

MickTux, super l'avatar, c'est un phoenix? Ou est l'original?

----------

## boozo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> MickTux, super l'avatar, c'est un phoenix? Ou est l'original?

 

sur /dev/sda7....   :Mr. Green: 

oui oui.... ----------->-)))°>--------------   :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## Mickael

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   MickTux, super l'avatar, c'est un phoenix? Ou est l'original? 
> 
> sur /dev/sda7....  
> 
> oui oui.... ----------->-)))°>--------------    [ ]

 

C'est fin , mais très marrant tout  de même.  :Neutral:   pour les autres

@Trevoke : c'est un phoenix, et l'origianl est sur sda7...... je te l'enverai dès que possible ou demande à Temet je lui avais envoyé avant, avant, la blague de merde de boozo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT @ Boozo, j'ai quand même envie de rire de ta blague et cela me fou encore plus les boules.....

----------

## boozo

boaa çà va le prends pas mal... avoue que c'était tentant de vanner une chouille   :Neutral:   ?!  c'est humain quoi 

note que pour me rattraper je te file un peu la main qd m^   :Smile:  je ne fait pas que (mal)plaisanter   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mickael

Rassure toit je le prends pas mal, j'ai même le sourire aux lèvres, de toute façon à ta place je me serais empressé de le faire.  :Wink:   J'ai quand même les boules,  l'installation s'approche à grand pas.

----------

## boozo

j'avais bien senti un rictus se dessiner m^ avant que tu edites   :Laughing: 

mais attends lache pas l'affaire avant tout de suite qd m^ pour une fois qu'on se régale avec du solide   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *razer wrote:*   j'aurais pu prendre cranedoeuf, m'enfin çà fait moins killer sur les forums quand même. 
> 
> Certains me surnommaient Chauve-qui-peut ... 
> 
> Mais je préfère encore ça que "Moumoute" ! 

 

On va pouvoir ouvrir un sous-forum Les Chauves Réunis  :Laughing: 

----------

## terminou

moi c'est simple. J'adore les chats et les tigres et surtout Tigrou!! j'avais un avatar de tigre de sibérie (mon gros chat préféré   :Laughing:  )

Ensuite j'ai modifié mon avatar et mis une tete de terminator.

Les forumeurs ont mixé l'avatar avec le pseudo pour créer Terminou  (pseudo que j'utilise partout sur des forums motard , d'informatique)

Voila voilou!!!

----------

## bivittatus

Ah...faut expliquer son pseudo...ben c'est plutôt simple:

Il y a trois sous- espèces de pythons molures (enfin...il y en avait 3, deux ont été réunies en une récemment il me semble mais bon...):

- Le Python molurus molurus, communément appelé Python Indien

- Le python molurus pimbura, communément appelé Python Sri-Lankais

- Le Python molurus bivittatus, communément appelé Python Birman...c'est aussi la sous-espèce la plus répandue du python molure chez les terrariophiles...

Voilà...j'ai eu un bivittatus albinos (comme celui de mon avatar)...C.Q.F.D.

@terminou...motard...fais un petit tour sur ma signature...c'est sans prétention, mais ça ne demande qu'à décoller!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## ercete

vu que c'est la rentrée et que j'en ai marre d'avoir un nick trop long,

désormais raoulchatigré est mort

je me re-baptise (enfin c'est déjà le cas depuis un moment mais bon)

RaoulChaTigré => R.C.T. => eRCéTé => ercete

voilà, donc tous mes fans sont priés de changer leurs en-tête de courrier, merci

----------

## titoucha

 *ercete wrote:*   

> RaoulChaTigré => R.C.T. => eRCéTé => ercete

 

Ben je n'aurais pas trouvé tout seul   :Shocked: 

----------

## guilc

GRRRRR, ça devrait etre interdit de changer de nick !

On s'y retrouve plus la !   :Laughing:   en plus c'est a la mode, donc y a plein de nouveaux nicks d'ancien   :Crying or Very sad: 

Et en plus, y en a qui changent d'avatar presque en même temps (sisi, plus d'un même)   :Twisted Evil: 

Faut les pendre !!   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Ou faire comme @geekounet qui a mis son ancien nom dans sa signature.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

geekounet ? c'est qui celui-là ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> geekounet ? c'est qui celui-là ?  

 

Tu redis ça et je change d'avatar tout en supprimant le pierreg de la signature   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## titoucha

Nooonnnn pas ça on va être perdu   :Laughing: 

----------

## ercete

bah moi j'utilises plus raoulchatigre depuis presque un an

donc faut bien que vous fassiez une mise a jour, a un moment ou un autre :p

edit : et l'avatar j'ai changé y'a un mois, faut s'y faire  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> idodesuke ou simplement ido --> Ido Daisuke --> GUNM

 Honte sur moi !! Je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement !  :Embarassed: 

Bon, l'orthographe n'est pas la même (et ma prononciation non plus du coup), j'ai donc des circonstances atténuantes.   :Razz: 

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> Fan du manga évidemment!

 Tu as bien raison, c'est l'un des meilleurs manga ! Tu suis aussi les "Last Order" ?? Le dernier est vraiment bien.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

J'attends toujours cette image de phoenix moi.

Et puisque c'est a la mode, je vais peut-etre changer de nick! "L0rdnsavi0r" ca vous dit?  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Roule pour L0rdnsavi0r et regarde tes mp pour le phoenix (tu l'aurais déjà depuis un bon moment)

EDIT Mais Trevoke en L0rdnsavi0r c'est plus tout à fait Trevoke.

----------

## Trevoke

Nan je rigole. Je vais garder Trevoke  :Smile:  Aucune raison de changer.

----------

## ercete

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Nan je rigole. Je vais garder Trevoke  Aucune raison de changer.

 

te faire oublier un peu et avoir une réelle chance de devenir modo  :Laughing: 

```

 __            \\_o

|. |    <==      _|

|__|           /   \_

```

----------

## Scullder

 *ercete wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  __            \\_o
> ...

 

La porte est trop petite, passera pas   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

Mais non, c'est qu'elle est loin. C'est une perspective en ASCII  :Wink: 

Et au pire, si ça passe pas, je veux bien bousser... des fois que je sorte aussi quand ça finira par passer, ce ne sera pas plus mal je crois  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

Ça doit être connu, mais je viens de tomber là dessus et ça m'a bien fais marrer.

```
 echo '16i[q]sa[ln0=aln100%Pln100/snlbx]sbA0D4D465452snlbxq'|dc
```

----------

## ercete

```
 echo '16i[q]sa[ln0=aln100%Pln100/snlbx]sbA0D4D465452snlbxq'|dc
```

non je ne connaissais pas  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La porte est trop petite, passera pas 

 

ben... si : regarde !

```

 __ _  

|  ॥.|

|__॥_|

```

il aurait pu la fermer d'ailleurs...

----------

## Trevoke

Pourquoi la fermer? On s'en sert tellement ici.

----------

## Scullder

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Ça doit être connu, mais je viens de tomber là dessus et ça m'a bien fais marrer.
> 
> ```
>  echo '16i[q]sa[ln0=aln100%Pln100/snlbx]sbA0D4D465452snlbxq'|dc
> ```
> ...

 

Excellent =) 

Je vois pas ta nouvelle porte ercerte  :Sad:  doit me manquer une font

----------

## ercete

je suis un asciiArtiste incompris, j'abandonne ma carrière alors  :Sad: 

----------

## ercete

Vu que c'est un classique du forum :

http://www.tv5.org/TV5Site/lf/merci_professeur.php?id=3237

OTAN pour moi  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

Grrrr, qui est l'andouille qui met à jour des ebuild dans portage sans mettre les archives sur les servers gentoo ?!!   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Car, certes ça m'a plus fait rire qu'autres choses, mais en attendant, je ne sais toujours pas emerger eslect 1.0.7 et le 1.0.6 a disparu ! qu'est ce que je peux faire moi alors ?!  :Razz:  (bon d'accord attendre qu'il mette la version sur les servers lol mais bon  :Razz: 

----------

## titoucha

Heheheh ça sent le ~arch.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kopp

E11: ça peut venir d'une différence de sync entre ton serveurs rsync et ton serveur de paquets aussi si ce n'est pas le même  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

Bah, d'après http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=eselect, ils sont bien passé de eselect-1.0.6 à eselect-1.0.7. Le problème c'est qu'ils ont du oublier une étape, car je suis incapable de trouver cette ~#!@§* source de eselect-1.0.7.tar.bz2  :Laughing:  (même en allant manuellement sur le server principale de gentoo...) 

Ce qui est plutôt embêtant  :Razz:  et le pire c'est que j'ai fait un sync avec un autre ordi même pas 30min plus tôt et lui à toujours la version 1.0.6 lol

----------

## yoyo

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Ce qui est plutôt embêtant  et le pire c'est que j'ai fait un sync avec un autre ordi même pas 30min plus tôt et lui à toujours la version 1.0.6 lol

 Rhoooo c'est pas bien ça ! Utilises ssh plutot que de charger les mirroirs.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## E11

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   Ce qui est plutôt embêtant  et le pire c'est que j'ai fait un sync avec un autre ordi même pas 30min plus tôt et lui à toujours la version 1.0.6 lol Rhoooo c'est pas bien ça ! Utilises ssh plutot que de charger les mirroirs. 

 

J'ai pas pensé à ça tient   :Rolling Eyes: , je retiens pour la prochaine fois   :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Ou un serveur rsync local sur l'une des machines  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

ou mieux, tu partages l'arbre directement entre les machines.

Pas besoin d'installer un rsyncd et 1 seul sync à faire --> gain de temps/charge. Mais tu peux le perdre lors de l'accès à l'arbre via le réseau local (plus lent qu'un accès disque) et tu es dépendant du serveur.

----------

## yoyo

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ou un serveur rsync local sur l'une des machines 

 C'est encore mieux.  :Smile: 

M'enfin je suis trop feignant pour le faire chez moi et puis de toute façon la BP de mon "réseau" est plus que suffisante ... ^_^

----------

## geekounet

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> ou mieux, tu partages l'arbre directement entre les machines.
> 
> Pas besoin d'installer un rsyncd et 1 seul sync à faire --> gain de temps/charge. Mais tu peux le perdre lors de l'accès à l'arbre via le réseau local (plus lent qu'un accès disque) et tu es dépendant du serveur.

 

Il faut quand même faire un emerge --metadata sur les machines qui sync pas pour garder le cache de portage à jour, et c'est là que ça prend le plus de temps, le rsync en lui-même prend 30sec.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Ou un serveur rsync local sur l'une des machines  C'est encore mieux. 
> 
> M'enfin je suis trop feignant pour le faire chez moi et puis de toute façon la BP de mon "réseau" est plus que suffisante ... ^_^

 

3 lignes à décommenter à la fin du /etc/rsyncd.conf et lancer /etc/init.d/rsynd, c'est pas compliqué ^^

----------

## E11

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   Ou un serveur rsync local sur l'une des machines  C'est encore mieux. 
> 
> M'enfin je suis trop feignant pour le faire chez moi et puis de toute façon la BP de mon "réseau" est plus que suffisante ... ^_^ 
> 
> 3 lignes à décommenter à la fin du /etc/rsyncd.conf et lancer /etc/init.d/rsynd, c'est pas compliqué ^^

 

un petit howto quelque part pour ça ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   M'enfin je suis trop feignant pour le faire chez moi et puis de toute façon la BP de mon "réseau" est plus que suffisante ... ^_^ 3 lignes à décommenter à la fin du /etc/rsyncd.conf et lancer /etc/init.d/rsynd, c'est pas compliqué ^^

 Où ai-je marqué que c'était compliqué ??   :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT : typo

----------

## geekounet

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *yoyo wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   Ou un serveur rsync local sur l'une des machines  C'est encore mieux. 
> 
> M'enfin je suis trop feignant pour le faire chez moi et puis de toute façon la BP de mon "réseau" est plus que suffisante ... ^_^ 
> 
> 3 lignes à décommenter à la fin du /etc/rsyncd.conf et lancer /etc/init.d/rsynd, c'est pas compliqué ^^ 
> ...

 

Ici  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

Merci !  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Bah, d'après http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=eselect, ils sont bien passé de eselect-1.0.6 à eselect-1.0.7. Le problème c'est qu'ils ont du oublier une étape, car je suis incapable de trouver cette ~#!@§* source de eselect-1.0.7.tar.bz2 

 

Ils viennent de hardmasquer la version 1.0.7 :

 *package.mask wrote:*   

> # Bryan Ãstergaard <kloeri@gentoo.org> (09 Nov 2006)
> 
> # Masked because of missing distfile.
> 
> =app-admin/eselect-1.0.7

 

----------

## Temet

Puisque c'est le topic mylife : 

Temet IN Milano SINCE deux mois.

Semaine dernière : Temet DEMANDE pote ALLER chez lui pour allumer PC.

Bon, même moi ça me fatigue ce style. Bref, je me connecte en VNC, du coup je peux tripoter mon PC, mais juste le soir, marche pas du TAF.

Du coup, je profite du VNC pour lancer le serveur SSH (fish:// dans Konqueror, ça roxe les ours lapons en tongues, qu'on se le dise).

Ce matin, après deux jours à me dire : ca doit être bloqué par le firewall de la boite, je me dis ENFIN ... bordel de nom de dieu de merde, suffit que je lui indique le proxy!!!!!!!! Et depuis ce matin, il compile joyeusement les 130 paquets de la mise à jour de deux mois (plus que 19 lol).

Bref ... va falloir que je regarde un peu comment marche rtorrent du coup lol

Sinon dites, sachant que mon pc au taf c'est un windows, sachant que mon pc distant a un pauvre krfb (le vnc par défaut simplissime de kde), y a moyen que je me connecte en VNC de mon pc du taf sur mon pc en France en passant par le ssh?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Temet IN Milano SINCE deux mois.
> 
> Semaine dernière : Temet DEMANDE pote ALLER chez lui pour allumer PC.

 

Euh... Juste pour être un peu taquin : C'est "FOR deux mois". Plus facile en italien non ?  :Wink: 

Et qu'est'ce que tu attends pour mettre à jour ton profil ? Tu as honte de la Lombardie (ce que je comprendrais, la belle Ligurie étant adjacente, il y a de quoi complexer...  :Very Happy:  ) ?

----------

## E11

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   Bah, d'après http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=eselect, ils sont bien passé de eselect-1.0.6 à eselect-1.0.7. Le problème c'est qu'ils ont du oublier une étape, car je suis incapable de trouver cette ~#!@§* source de eselect-1.0.7.tar.bz2  
> 
> Ils viennent de hardmasquer la version 1.0.7 :
> 
>  *package.mask wrote:*   # Bryan Ãstergaard <kloeri@gentoo.org> (09 Nov 2006)
> ...

 

Argh, c'est pas beaucoup mieu maintenant... ils ont remis la version 1.0.6, mais il y a une erreur de md5sum  :Razz:  (et j'ai essayé plusieurs fois) décidément, le sort s'acharne lol

----------

## Il turisto

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon dites, sachant que mon pc au taf c'est un windows, sachant que mon pc distant a un pauvre krfb (le vnc par défaut simplissime de kde), y a moyen que je me connecte en VNC de mon pc du taf sur mon pc en France en passant par le ssh?

 

Oui très simple. Il suffit de lancer un putty et de lui demander de faire un tunnel ssh. Et tu jette ton vnc dans ce tunnel :

http://www.isc.cnrs.fr/informatique/ssh/putty/sshISC-Putty.html

----------

## Temet

J'utilise Putty pour me connecter en ssh, j'étudierai l'histoire des tunnel qui est assez floue encore pour moi.

Ce petit désagrément Italien est pour moi l'occasion de tester plein de choses ... et la par exemple, je viens d'entrer en extase devant "screen" ... qui reste en vie quand je coupe la connexion ssh ... dingue ça!

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

quand tu réattache ton screen fais un screen -r -D. Le -D permet a ton screen de ne pas mourir dans le cas ou tu viendrais à perdre la connection sans l'avoir détaché proprement.

Le plus fort avec screen c'est que si tu attaches le screen et qu'une autre personne fais un screen -l je crois ou -x je sais plus. Dans ce cas ce que l'un tape l'autre le vois.

----------

## PabOu

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*   ou mieux, tu partages l'arbre directement entre les machines.
> 
> Pas besoin d'installer un rsyncd et 1 seul sync à faire --> gain de temps/charge. Mais tu peux le perdre lors de l'accès à l'arbre via le réseau local (plus lent qu'un accès disque) et tu es dépendant du serveur. 
> 
> Il faut quand même faire un emerge --metadata sur les machines qui sync pas pour garder le cache de portage à jour, et c'est là que ça prend le plus de temps, le rsync en lui-même prend 30sec.

 

Et bien non, tu ne dois pas faire le emerge --metadata ;-) Il existe une solution également (merci les devs et surtout agaffney :P)

Avec portage 2.1 et supérieur (depuis -2.1_pre4), on peut se passer de cette étape : sur les clients, tu peux simplement écrire une fois et pour toute dans le fichier /etc/portage/modules cette petite ligne :

```
portdbapi.auxdbmodule = cache.metadata_overlay.database
```

 suivi d'un nettoyage du cache (/var/cache/edb/dep/)

De cette façon, cela utilisera directement le cache dans le répertoire metadata/cache/ de l'arbre portage, au lieu d'en faire une copie locale. Le seul soucis que comporte cette manipulation (la raison pour laquelle ce cache n'est pas encore utilisé par défaut), c'est qu'il ne sait pas mettre ce cache à jour lorsqu'il y a des modifications dans un fichier eclass.

Sur le "serveur" (la machine qui sync), tu peux également utiliser ce module de cache (et donc éviter la mise à jour du cache après le --sync en ajoutant FEATURES="-metadata-transfer" au fichier /etc/make.conf).

Personellement, je n'ai aucun problème que j'ai associé à cette méthode jusqu'à présent (je touche du bois).

----------

## geekounet

Ok merci pour ces précisions PabOu  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je sais plus qui voulait que j'aie un nouvel avatar, mais voila, je l'ai.

----------

## E11

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je sais plus qui voulait que j'aie un nouvel avatar, mais voila, je l'ai.

 

Waw, on est vraiment trop dépaysé par rapport à avant  :Razz:   :Mr. Green:  Ca va être dur de s'y habituer  :Razz: 

lol

----------

## titoucha

Au moins l'image est plus nette c'est déjà ça   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ercete

oui mais on vois pas qui c'est qui gagne

je miserai quand même sur blanc

----------

## titoucha

MDR tu es exigeant.

----------

## Mickael

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je sais plus qui voulait que j'aie un nouvel avatar, mais voila, je l'ai.

 

C'est moi.

----------

## Trevoke

C'est une photo de la meme partie qu'avant sauf que maintenant elle est finie..

La partie la plus connue du monde de go, celle de Shusaku, qui s'appelle en anglais "ear-reddening game". Enfin, y a toute une histoire et je vais pas vous ennuyer  :Smile:  Noir gagne par 2 points, si je me rappelle correctement (SJMRC ?)

----------

## Il turisto

Tu as piqué ma curiosité trevoke. Peux tu nous en dire plus.

----------

## Trevoke

C'etait une partie jouee vers 1849 il me semble -- entre Shuusaku et Gennan Inseki. Shusaku etait en retard de plusieurs points, quand il a joue un coup qui etait apparemment fantastique. La plupart des observateurs n'ont pas trop remarque, mais un docteur present a dit que le coup avait du beaucoup contrarier Gennan, car ses oreilles avaient rougi. "ear-reddening move"  :Smile: 

----------

## Il turisto

Merci pour l'enrichissement de notre culture  :Smile: .

----------

## E11

Argh, va falloir que je me renseigne sur ce jeux ! 

N'ayant pas trop compris comment il se joue, ma curiosité crie famine !  :Razz:  lol

----------

## titoucha

Ma fille à bien essayé de me l'expliquer, mais je n'ai pas vraiment compris les subtilités   :Confused: 

----------

## geekounet

Un nouvel exploit de Yoyo (quoté avec sa permission :P) :

 *Quote:*   

> (09:40:17) Yoyo: enfin mon (nouveau) pb actuel c'est que j'ai malencontreusement fait un :
> 
> rm -R /bin /usr
> 
> (09:40:24) Yoyo: :-/
> ...

 

----------

## Mickael

J'y étais également je vais faire remonter mon thread boulet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

Juste pour préciser l'origine de cette commande. J'ai été influencé par l'un des membres de ce forum et j'ai voulu utiliser le système de fichier xfs pour mon serveur perso. Mais il semble qu'il y ait un gros bug avec xfs et le noyau 2.6.17.

D'où une perte de données en série, freeze système etc. J'ai donc voulu repasser en ext3 et c'est lors du nettoyage de mon desktop sur lequel je voulais copier mon système serveur que la "bavure" est arrivée. Du coup, je me retrouve avec mes 2 systèmes en carafe ...   :Confused: 

Merci Enlight !!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## E11

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Juste pour préciser l'origine de cette commande. J'ai été influencé par l'un des membres de ce forum et j'ai voulu utiliser le système de fichier xfs pour mon serveur perso. Mais il semble qu'il y ait un gros bug avec xfs et le noyau 2.6.17.
> 
> D'où une perte de données en série, freeze système etc. J'ai donc voulu repasser en ext3 et c'est lors du nettoyage de mon desktop sur lequel je voulais copier mon système serveur que la "bavure" est arrivée. Du coup, je me retrouve avec mes 2 systèmes en carafe ...  
> 
> Merci Enlight !!  

 

Eh ben quoi, il y a le 2.6.18 maintenant hein  :Razz:  (rooo, quel ringard !!! il utilise un 2.6.17 !! lol )

Sinon, c'est cool le xfs, il tourne comme un charme sur mon portable   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tient au fond, ca veut dire quoi le mot "moderator" au dessus de l'avatar ?.......... ah euh  :Mr. Green:   :Embarassed:  oups d'accord, j'ai rien dit  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> Q: What is the issue with directory corruption in Linux 2.6.17?
> 
> In the Linux kernel 2.6.17 release a subtle bug was accidentally introduced into the XFS directory code by some "sparse" endian annotations. This bug was sufficiently uncommon (it only affects a certain type of format change, in Node or B-Tree format directories, and only in certain situations) that it was not detected during our regular regression testing, but it has been observed in the wild by a number of people now.
> 
> Update: the fix is included in 2.6.17.7 and later kernels. 

 

On en avait parlé sur le forum pourtant   :Sad:  au minimum dans le DOW. Par contre si tu lis toute la FAQ tu verras que si le fs n'est pas fixé les problèmes peuvent persister malgré un upgrade. Perso je suis passé cash au 2.6.17.8 depuis les 2.16.*

----------

## PabOu

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Merci Enlight !!

 

Et en plus, il essaye de passer inapercu derriere un nouvel avatar ;-)

----------

## Temet

Oui mais, quel avatar !!!!

(je ferais bien un -- USE="calins" emerge lit -- avec elle moi ^^)

----------

## Temet

Bon, je sais qu'il y a un autre topic pour les conneries mais celui la est sticky, c'est plus facile.

http://www.cigogne.net/Intro-Maytrix.html

Cliquez ensuite sur "Pour voir le film, cest par ici" pour voir la dite bande annonce!

Capucayduflash, maycaydrole.

----------

## Enlight

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bon, je sais qu'il y a un autre topic pour les conneries mais celui la est sticky, c'est plus facile.
> 
> http://www.cigogne.net/Intro-Maytrix.html
> 
> Cliquez ensuite sur "Pour voir le film, cest par ici" pour voir la dite bande annonce!
> ...

 

tututut c'est reservé pour kernel et moi ça, faut être alsacien-capable ^_^

edit : perso je préfère rambo from elsass, sinon y'a aussi furst und furious. du archputzer!

----------

## PabOu

[3615mavie]Ouais, j'ai ENFIN réussi à installer Windows (pour Diablo 2 et WoW). C'est un miracle :)

Il faut dire qu'après bientôt 10 semaines, je commencais à desespérer !

Tout commenca quand j'ai obtenu un disque dur de 160GB pour remplacer celui de 120 que j'avais auparavant.

Partitionnement, format, copie du contenu de mes partitions linux, réécriture du fstab, de grub. Aucun problème... Mais pour Windows, j'ai cru bon de le réinstaller simplement parceque c'était trop bordelique. Et comme je ne pensais pas avoir d'ennuis et que je n'avais pas besoin de Windows pour le moment, je n'ai pas conservé l'ancienne install sur l'autre disque dur, j'ai simplement formatté pour utiliser le disque dans une autre machine.

Et puis le jour où je souhaite installer Windows...

Windows 2000 pro : l'installation ne reconnait pas les disques > ~131GB. J'ai trouvé un CD avec le SP4, même résultat.

Windows XP home (officiel) : ne reconnait pas ces disques non plus.

Windows XP Pro x64 SP2 : aucun pilote existant pour ma carte graphique. je n'ai même pas cherché pour la carte son.

Windows XP Pro SP2 (copie pas très officielle mais pas vraiment le choix) : L'installation ne se lance même pas (CD nickel tourne très bien sur toutes les autres machines). Ca bloque au tout premier écran qui donne un message du genre "detection du matériel" en blanc sur fond noir, puis l'écran devient tout noir, la LED du disque dur reste allumée en permanence, et le lecteur CD se met à tourner le plus vite possible. Et ca ne bouge pas.

Après avoir fait plein d'essais (install des fichiers de bases sur une autre machine, tentatives de lancement de l'install manuellement pour essayer d'avoir un log pour savoir ou ca plante)... j'ai finalement opté pour l'installation de windows 2000 sur un autre disque dur que j'allais devoir placer dans la machine chaque fois que je voulais démarrer windows, et remettre à sa place ensuite.

J'ai donc mis le disque dur dans la machine et j'ai voulu démarrer sur le cd de windows 2000, mais je me suis trompé et j'ai mis le CD de Win XP Pro SP2, et là !! Miracle ! avec un disque dur en plus, il a bien voulu démarrer, et j'ai pu faire l'installation sur mon disque de 160GB.

Quelle histoire ;)

La prochaine fois je me rapellerai de ne plus prévoir ma partition primaire Windows au dela des 130GB du disque. Ca ira peut-être mieux. [/3615mavie]

----------

## guilc

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> ...

 

Mais pourqoui ne pas investir dans cedega ?

Ces jeux marchent très bien sous linux  :Wink:  J'ai passé des nombreuses heures a diablo2 sosu linux grace à ca, et wow est supporté aussi par cedega !  :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Mais pourqoui ne pas investir dans cedega ?

 Parce que ca n'en vaut pas le coup. Ton jeu fonctionne avec une version, puis tu mets à jour et il ne fonctionne plus. Ou alors ton jeu est mis à jour et tu dois attendre que Cedega suive... Mais avec la nouvelle version, peut-être qu'un autre fonctionnera peut-être mieux qu'avant. Et si tu veux jouer aux deux, comment tu fais ? Bref, faut savoir à l'avance quels jeux auxquels tu vas jouer, te renseigner si cela sera "possible" et puis s'ensuivent des heures de chipotage pour avoir un résultat non garanti. *guilc wrote:*   

> J'ai passé des nombreuses heures a diablo2 sosu linux grace à ca

 Je n'ai plus le CD officiel de LoD (une sombre histoire entre un beau cd neuf et un animal) et donc j'utilise un no-cd qui ne fonctionne pas avec wine/cedega :( *guilc wrote:*   

> et wow est supporté aussi par cedega ! :)

 Peut-être, j'ai essayé avec wine.. la .23 fonctionnait plus ou moins : juste un bogue avec la minicarte qui faisait planter le jeu quand j'entrais/sortais d'un batiment et une moyenne de 20 fps en moins par rapport à Windows... à certains endroits, c'était vraiment embêtant d'avoir des fps aussi bas (7~8 fps dans les mortemines à la salle qui tourne, avec tous les détails au plus bas). Et puis j'ai mis wine à jour (soi disant qu'il ne fallait plus le patcher pour que ca fonctionne), et maintenant, je n'arrive plus à rentrer dans le jeu (une box could not read memory blablabla suivi d'un rapport de bogue)

Et puis parceque j'aime bien jouer à d'autres jeux de temps en temps aussi (j'ai acheté le PC Jeux de cet été avec Scrapland et ORB que je n'ai toujours pas testés) et il faut bien se faire sa propre opinion avant de pouvoir parler de (médire) quelque chose ;-)

----------

## E11

Entre cedega et wine pour les jeux, il n'y a pas photo, cedega est bien meilleur ! 

Souvent il y a des bugs avec wine qu'il n'y a pas avec cedega ou wine n'arrive simplement pas à faire tourner des jeux alors que cedega y arrive... 

Sinon, c'est vrai que cedega est assez décevant globalement, mais il existe quelques jeux avec lesquels il marche vraiment bien : half life 2 (+ le 1 et les addons), gta san andreas (tous les gta en faite),... ainsi que la plupart des anciens jeux (comme call of duty 1, medal of honor, deus ex, max payne,... ).

Bref globalement il y a un grand manque mais pour les jeux anciens ou ceux dont on sait qu'il marche (en regardant un peu internet on se rend vite compte des jeux qui vont bien ou pas avec cedega) sa vaut encore le coup... 

Pour ce qui est des crack nocd, souvent il permet à un jeu de mieu fonctionner dans cedega !... donc  :Wink:  (et puis c'est horriblement c***** de devoir mettre son cd dans le lecteur à chaque fois qu'on veut y jouer !  :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## PabOu

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est des crack nocd, souvent il permet à un jeu de mieu fonctionner dans cedega !... donc ;) (et puis c'est horriblement c***** de devoir mettre son cd dans le lecteur à chaque fois qu'on veut y jouer ! :mrgreen: )

 

Je suis d'accord, c'est horriblement c***** ;-) Mais pour aller sur Battle.net (Diablo 2 LoD), pas le choix. Où tu prends le no-cd qui-va-bien (un seul à ma connaissance) ou alors tu dois avoir le .exe original avec le cd original.

----------

## Temet

[gros mylife]Aujourd'hui, j'ai fait une grosse bourde ... due à une bonne habitude malheureusement incompatible avec Window$ ... Dans un gros élan de flemme, je surligne une commande de conf que je dois entrer dans un bouzin Cisco, je vais dans le Putty, en telnet avec le dit bouzin... et je fais clic-droit. A savoir que le clic-droit dans Putty, c'est le paste (enfin par défaut). Oui bah évidemment, il fallait faire un Control+C pour faire le "copier" ... enfin bref, c'est alors que j'ai vu tout un tas de ligne défiler ... sans que le Control+C ne fasse rien. Ca n'aurait pas été trop emmerdant si dans le presse papier j'avais eu une adresse de site X (X ça veut dire "quelconque", gros dégoûtant) ... mais j'avais pile poil la configuration entière d'un autre bouzin Cisco (un bouzin cousin, juste la génération en dessous en fait) ... en gros, le bouzin il a crashé net ... et j'ai du aller la queue entre les jambes aller choper le câble pour me connecter sur le port CON et rebooter ce con de bouzin.

Moralité : y en a pas, oubliez pas de faire Control+C[/gros mylife]

----------

## nemo13

 *Temet wrote:*   

> [gros mylife]... Cisco ....connecter sur le port CON 

 

bonsoir,

c'est la vie du rezo!  :Laughing: 

 :Idea:  j'en profite lachement; sur mon portable du travail, la seule chose qui m'empéche de virer totalement microsoft c'est l'accès console pour des matos style routeur , modem  etc...

aurais-tu une sorte d'hyperterminal , un minimun convivial , sous gentoo ?

A+:jlp

----------

## geekounet

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   [gros mylife]... Cisco ....connecter sur le port CON  
> 
> bonsoir,
> 
> c'est la vie du rezo! 
> ...

 

minicom ^^

Ou sinon ya aussi :

```
* net-dialup/gtkterm

     Available versions:  0.99.5

     Homepage:            http://www.jls-info.com/julien/linux/

     Description:         A serial port terminal written in GTK+, similar to Windows' HyperTerminal.
```

----------

## nemo13

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * net-dialup/gtkterm
> 
> ...

 

je teste demain ,merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

Minicom m'as écoeuré ... de performances .. trop de commandes ... mais bon au moins ca fait tout :p un peu comme vi quoi .. plom plom plom plom ....

nano vaincrasssssssssss   :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> * net-dialup/gtkterm
> 
> ...

 

j'ai testé et adopté.

 reste juste à connaitre la taille du tampon car à priori la capture d'une conf de routeur, ou autre,

ne se fait que par "un cliché " et pas par un log au fil de l'eau.( ce qui pour une "grosse conf" risque d'être trop court )

l'envoi d'une conf à l'air de bien s'effectuer.

voili-voila  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scullder

[3615mavie]J'ai découvert que j'ai des cours et tp de visual web developer 2005 qui arrivent et déjà un tp à préparer, pour faire des sites en asp.net / c# toussa  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> [3615mavie]J'ai découvert que j'ai des cours et tp de visual web developer 2005 qui arrivent et déjà un tp à préparer, pour faire des sites en asp.net / c# toussa 

 

je compatis   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Scullder

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Scullder wrote:*   [3615mavie]J'ai découvert que j'ai des cours et tp de visual web developer 2005 qui arrivent et déjà un tp à préparer, pour faire des sites en asp.net / c# toussa  
> 
> je compatis  

 

Merci ^^ DUT Info powered, en 2 ans, on attaque php, .net et java et en parallèle l'orienté objet, uml, mvc, etc, qui peuvent être utilisé en environnement web, sans rien pousser vraiment.

----------

## Temet

Ayant ras le bol d'avoir tout un bordel dans le /var/log/messages, je suis tombé très rapidement via un moteur de recherche sur http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_System_Logging_with_syslog-ng . Genre je suis le dernier au courant ou y en a d'autres qui vont faire : "Rah, sa mèèèèèèèèèère!"??   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Eh bah Temet, au pire, tu seras l'avant dernier  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ayant ras le bol d'avoir tout un bordel dans le /var/log/messages, je suis tombé très rapidement via un moteur de recherche sur http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_System_Logging_with_syslog-ng . Genre je suis le dernier au courant ou y en a d'autres qui vont faire : "Rah, sa mèèèèèèèèèère!"??  

 

Oui ça fais un petit moment que j'ai customisé ma conf de syslog-ng  :Smile:  Je trouve ça bien plus pratique quand tout est séparé quand ils s'agit de chercher un message précis. Le truc qui est pas mal aussi, que j'ai déjà essayé ya longtemps et que je pense refaire bientôt, c'est qu'on peut envoyer les logs par udp ou tcp, c'est pratique pour surveiller son serveur depuis le laptop sans avoir un faire un tail par ssh et tout. (envoie en udp sur le serveur, réception udp sur le laptop redirigé dans un pipe qu'il n'y a plus qu'à lire avec un roottail ^^ )

Le petit plus, c'est d'y ajouter logrotate pour pas que les logs prenne trop de place.Last edited by geekounet on Wed Dec 13, 2006 11:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blasserre

hum

----------

## geekounet

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> hum

 

On parle pas d'installer un syslog, mais de le customiser  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Temet wrote:*   

> "Rah, sa mèèèèèèèèèère!"??  

 

Merci, j'ai été tenté à un moment car le dmesg dans les logs...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais après avoir mis en balance "mes compétences en script" et mes besoins , j'avais honteusement laissé tombé.

Je tente un effort   :Razz: 

A+

----------

## geekounet

Mon syslog-ng.conf pour ceux que ça intéresse, ya rien de bien compliqué, mais ça remplit mes besoins  :Smile: 

```
# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo,v 1.5 2005/05/12 05:46:10 mr_bones_ Exp $

#

# Syslog-ng default configuration file for Gentoo Linux

# contributed by Michael Sterrett

# Options

options { 

   chain_hostnames(off); 

   sync(0); 

   owner("root");

   group("log");

   perm(0640);

   # The default action of syslog-ng 1.6.0 is to log a STATS line

   # to the file every 10 minutes.  That's pretty ugly after a while.

   # Change it to every 12 hours so you get a nice daily update of

   # how many messages syslog-ng missed (0).

   stats(43200); 

};

# Sources

source src { unix-stream("/dev/log"); internal(); file("/proc/kmsg"); };

# Destinations

destination authlog { file("/var/log/auth.log"); };

destination cronlog { file("/var/log/cron.log"); };

destination daemonlog { file("/var/log/daemon.log"); };

destination messages { file("/var/log/messages"); };

destination maillog { file("/var/log/mail.log"); };

destination userlog { file("/var/log/user.log"); };

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

# Filtres

filter f_auth { facility(auth, authpriv); };

filter f_cron { facility(cron); };

filter f_daemon { facility(daemon); };

filter f_messages { not facility(auth, authpriv, cron, daemon, mail, user); };

filter f_mail { facility(mail); };

filter f_user { facility(user); };

# Logs

log { source(src); filter(f_auth); destination(authlog); };

log { source(src); filter(f_cron); destination(cronlog); };

log { source(src); filter(f_daemon); destination(daemonlog); };

log { source(src); filter(f_messages); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); destination(maillog); };

log { source(src); filter(f_user); destination(userlog); };

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };
```

----------

## Temet

Merci Geekounet, adopté  :Wink: 

Faudra juste que je matte si c'est possible de rediriger le bordel que me sort iptable quand je lance firestarter. Pour le moment, c'est pas important mais de retour en France, ce serait sympa  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Merci @geekounet, j'avais pas envie de me taper la doc pour syslog-ng   :Embarassed: 

----------

## loopx

WaW, marrant le topic  :Very Happy: 

Pour ma part, c'est que, il y a 8 bonnes années, j'étais à un camp (style patro) d'une semaine pour apprendre à tager/grapher. Il me fallait un pseudo et le moniteur (qui était peace and love lol) m'a dit : loop ?

Vu que je suis un Laurent, loop ca pourrait bien m'aller. J'ai ajouté un x (loop_x puis loopix et enfin loopx) parce que sur le net, tout les comptes loop sont déjà utilisé  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: sorry, suis un peu décallé, j'ai lu que la 1ère page   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

Ce soir, dans un grand élan d'ouverture d'esprit, je me suis dit : "Je vais installer Kubuntu sur ma partoche test". Il gît actuellement sur cette partition une OpenSUSE 10.0, ce qui me fait vomir rien que d'y penser depuis l'accord Novell/M$.

Bon, je boote sur le CD, normal. Je clique sur "install", normal. C'est facile, c'est pour les noobs, y a rien à faire. Partitionnement ... euh, manuel ... t'es gentil mais j'ai une Gentoo et j'ai pas envie que tu la vires... et je me retrouve avec ça!

http://goondy.free.fr/Images/kubuntu.png

Oui, quand je clique sur "suivant", j'ai le message d'erreur "pas de système de fichier racine" ... alors que si, il y est! Jusque que par défaut, cet installeur veut mettre le "/" sur mon hda3, qui est mon home Gentoo... alors que je veux le mettre en hdb2 ...

... bon, bah le noob que je suis ... bah il l'a pas installée!

Connerie de système d'installation "simplifié" ...

----------

## Enlight

Quand j'ai eu mon nouveau matos, j'ai péché par flemme et j'ai voulu mettre une kubuntu... après l'install le truc tournait sur 3 pattes, une vrai cata (et comme su marchait pas et que j'ai pas été élevé au sudo, je calais pas comment changer mes fichiers de conf), j'me dis Enlight, t'es pas un noob, tu vas rebooter tranquilou sur leur live-cd, passer en shell et fixer le problème à la mode de chez gentoo...   :Rolling Eyes:  ksh comme shell mon coco, une vraie partie de plaisir!

----------

## E11

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ce soir, dans un grand élan d'ouverture d'esprit, je me suis dit : "Je vais installer Kubuntu sur ma partoche test". Il gît actuellement sur cette partition une OpenSUSE 10.0, ce qui me fait vomir rien que d'y penser depuis l'accord Novell/M$.
> 
> Bon, je boote sur le CD, normal. Je clique sur "install", normal. C'est facile, c'est pour les noobs, y a rien à faire. Partitionnement ... euh, manuel ... t'es gentil mais j'ai une Gentoo et j'ai pas envie que tu la vires... et je me retrouve avec ça!
> 
> http://goondy.free.fr/Images/kubuntu.png
> ...

 

J'ai déjà eu le coup, et si je me souviens bien, j'avais juste laisser le swap et la partition racine et il avait bien voulu fonctionné...

Mais bon, c'est clair que quand on passe de gentoo à ubuntu... on revient vite à gentoo  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Ben oui il ne faut pas faire des partitionnements compliqués à la Gentoo   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kopp

Ah tiens, me rappelle l'installation d'Ubuntu sur le pc à Papa. Je choisis de redimensionner la partition NTFS, il me demande "quel espace voulez vous utiliser ?"

là je me dis que 30% de 160 Go ce sera largement suffisament pour ce qu'ils vont s'en servir d'Ubuntu.

Hop c'est parti je change les partitions, il me remontre la table définitive: Bam, 40Go de NTFS et et 120 Go de libre non formaté sur le disque.... Quel con cet ubuntu...

----------

## Temet

 *E11 wrote:*   

> J'ai déjà eu le coup, et si je me souviens bien, j'avais juste laisser le swap et la partition racine et il avait bien voulu fonctionné...
> 
> Mais bon, c'est clair que quand on passe de gentoo à ubuntu... on revient vite à gentoo 

 

Ben j'ai des doutes car quand j'ai changé le "/" de hda3 à hdb2, la première fois je n'avais assigné aucun point de montage à hda3 et j'ai eu un autre message d'erreur car il me disait que je devais assigner obligatoirement un point de montage à hda3 o_O'''''.

Sérieux, c'est une belle réussite leur installeur ... (ironie inside).

----------

## Temet

Vieux hack pour installer Kubuntu

EDIT : on dirait du M$ : le message d'erreur fait chier, bah on supprime le message d'erreur! lol

----------

## Enlight

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Vieux hack pour installer Kubuntu
> 
> EDIT : on dirait du M$ : le message d'erreur fait chier, bah on supprime le message d'erreur! lol

 

purée, s'ils règlent les problèmes de double free de malloc en virant la glibc, ils sont pas rendus!

----------

## dapsaille

Punaise sont médisants ces gens la ^^

 J'ai eu aucun soucis d'installation .. tout a roulé super bien .. tout mon matos détecté .. interface de kde à chialer de simplicité (le panneau de config facon mac os X j'adore)

 Résultat = je l'ais giclé et je tente de repoduire le meme desktop sur ma gentoo 64 ....

 et ouais je suis re re re re revenu ^^

----------

## titoucha

Tu as été plus courageux que moi sur ce coup là, vu les ondes négatives sur K/Ubuntu, j'ai pas osé dire que j'ai deux PC qui tournent avec cette distribution  et que j'en suis très content.

C'est tellement simple à gérer que maintenant c'est mes gamins qui le font eux-même sur leur machine.

----------

## geekounet

Bah à la maison, j'ai une vieille Ubuntu sur l'ancien laptop de ma maman dont je ne m'occupe plus trop, et une Kubuntu Edgy sur son nouveau laptop, et ça tourne très bien je dois dire  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu as été plus courageux que moi sur ce coup là, vu les ondes négatives sur K/Ubuntu, j'ai pas osé dire que j'ai deux PC qui tournent avec cette distribution  et que j'en suis très content.
> 
> C'est tellement simple à gérer que maintenant c'est mes gamins qui le font eux-même sur leur machine.

 

Je m'insurge!!!

Installé Kubuntu cette nuit :

1/ faut désactiver le message d'erreur en modifiant un source python pour l'installer.

2/ je suis l'installation des drivers nvidia en suivant le tuto, X ne démarre plus... je regarde le xorg.conf, une horreur, il m'a configuré une tablette wacom que j'ai jamais eue de ma vie!!!

3/ le système de gestion des services! C'est marqué un truc du style : "cliquer sur 'mode superutilisateur' pour modifier les services". Je clique, interface vierge... je recommence, pareil!

4/ le fameux upstart et KDE qui se lance soit disant à la vitesse de la lumière ... bah mon vieux init il ne fait pas pire.

Alors désolé, avec tout le bien qu'on crache sur Kubuntu, je m'attendais vraiment à autre chose!

Ca ne donne vraiment, mais vraiment pas envie de rebooter la dessus.

----------

## titoucha

Ben pour moi j'ai fais une installation à la w$, j'ai cliqué et c'est tout, je ne peut donc pas dire de mal tout à fonctionné du premier coup et en plus une machine avec du Ati et l'autre Nvidia.

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 4/ le fameux upstart et KDE qui se lance soit disant à la vitesse de la lumière ... bah mon vieux init il ne fait pas pire.

 

Ha pour moi, ça boot très vite je trouve : environ 20 secondes, voire moins, pour arriver sur le bureau KDE et sur un laptop en plus ! Ma gentoo prend 40 secondes pour le boot complet (mais j'ai mon gdm en 20 secondes) sur mon laptop à moi.

----------

## dapsaille

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Tu as été plus courageux que moi sur ce coup là, vu les ondes négatives sur K/Ubuntu, j'ai pas osé dire que j'ai deux PC qui tournent avec cette distribution  et que j'en suis très content.
> 
> C'est tellement simple à gérer que maintenant c'est mes gamins qui le font eux-même sur leur machine. 
> 
> Je m'insurge!!!
> ...

 

 Et bien ma foi tu n'as pas eu de chance .. je dois avouer que j'ais mis du temps à essayer la Kubuntu car basée sur debian .. et bon debian j'en revenais donc ....

 Enfin en ce qui concerne tes soucis je ne les ais pas rencontrés sur 3 laptops et sur 1 desktop .... 3 nvidia et 1 ati ...

----------

## Temet

Bah j'avais déjà eu des merdes avec la première ou deuxième Ubuntu... on appelait ça la Debian facile ... sauf qu'à l'époque je bidouillais de la Debian et que j'avais eu BCP moins de soucis avec.

Je dois être maudit de l'Ubuntu ... Fedora ne me fait pas chier, Debian ne me fait pas chier, OpenSUSE ne me fait pas chier, Gentoo non plus ... Ubuntu si!

----------

## boozo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> (snip) Je dois être maudit de l'Ubuntu... (snip)

 

/off MDR   je te verrais bien avec une signature dans ce genre   :Laughing: 

ouais, ouais... je sais... ---------------><--)))°>-----------------   :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## davidou2a

Je fais un petit up pour les explication des pseudos ^^

Le mien est simple une simple sequelle de mon prenom suivi de mon departement  :Smile:  voila tout simple  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah j'avais déjà eu des merdes avec la première ou deuxième Ubuntu... on appelait ça la Debian facile ... sauf qu'à l'époque je bidouillais de la Debian et que j'avais eu BCP moins de soucis avec.
> 
> Je dois être maudit de l'Ubuntu ... Fedora ne me fait pas chier, Debian ne me fait pas chier, OpenSUSE ne me fait pas chier, Gentoo non plus ... Ubuntu si!

 

Je remarque que nous on a essayé kubuntu et eux ubuntu, alors je commence à me poser des questions... (note que moi j'ai réussi à faire tourner l'infame bête, mais j'ai vu des crash konqueror et consors que j'ai jamais vu sous mes gentoo)

----------

## davidou2a

ah la la les divers distros  :Smile: 

personnellement ma 1ere distro que j'avais d'ailleurs pas reussi a utiliser etait une Suse 6.0 eh oui 1997 mdr

j'etais resté bloqué dans l'invite de commandes je savais meme pas qu'il fallait taper startx pour lancer le serveur graphique bref la grosse grosse merde

ensuite j'avais mis une mandrake 7.2 ça marchais moyennement assez lent bref je me suis dit bon bah ça a rien de terrible...

l'eau a coulé sous les ponts et en 2000 frenesie et folie j'ai ete acheter un POWER PACK de Mandrake la version 9.0... et j'ai commencé a aimer, mais redoutant un peu la ligne de commande je faisait un peu le ENDUSER qui se contentait de Xfree et je passait a coté de certaines merveilles...

Bref et en 2001 mon boulot m'a permis de bosser sur de l'UNIX de SCO et donc de commencer a apprender vraiment certains elements que je n'avais pas vraiment ^^ et fin 2002 dans un Linux Mag je vois une pub pour Gentoo, j'ai lu ce qu'on en disait j'ai trouvé ça sympa mais n'ayant pas l'ADSL c'etait pas la peine d'y penser donc toujours Mandrake et cette fois la 10.0 Community et j'ai enchainé en fin 2004 sur une Gentoo 2004.1 qui m'a plus quitté jusqu a y a 2 semaines  :Smile:  j'avais reussi a linstaller sur un vieux brontosaurus de AMD Athlon 1,2Ghz 256Mo.... et je le dis sans vouloir troller mais j'ai jamais autant appris avec les autres distro qu'avec Gentoo  :Smile:  donc depuis je suis un fidele et comme j'aime le minimal je suis heur-reux... a noter qu'entre temps j'ai fait un tour sur du LFS qui s avera enrichissant mais assez complexe avec des erreurs a tout va, du coup come back on gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> ..linstaller sur un vieux brontosaurus de AMD Athlon 1,2Ghz 256Mo....

 

 Rha cette baffe que je viens de me prendre ....

 Bordel ... mon premier ordi personnel était un superbe motorola 14mhz boosté à 34 avec extension 6 mo de ram et hdd 426Mo .... snirfff

----------

## titoucha

He oui on n'a pas tous la même notion de brontosaure, le mien c'était un amiga1000 avec 256Mo de mémoire et un disque de 20Mo, ça rajeuni pas tout ça.

----------

## davidou2a

Ouais enfin Brontosaurus de nos jour meme si je sais qu'il y a pire lool

j'avais un vieux Bull avec 8mo de RAM et je sais meme plus quelle architecture processeur et un vieil ATARI 520 je crois celui avec le curseur souris en abeille et le fond d ecran vert fluo qui pete les yeux mdr

----------

## kopp

Hého c'est bon faites pas les malins, j'ai un Amstrad CPC 464 dans ma chambre, lecteur de k7 et pas de disque dur!

----------

## nemo13

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Hého c'est bon faites pas les malins, j'ai un Amstrad CPC 464 dans ma chambre, lecteur de k7 et pas de disque dur!

 

Oric atmos 48k de ram  :Cool: 

chargement par magnétocassette ( enfin quand çà passait )

( bon maintenant il est dans la cave. )

----------

## Enlight

Bande de vieux croutons!   :Twisted Evil:  Moi j'ai démarré au barton 2500+.

/me run

----------

## davidou2a

Mdr mouais moi j'avais un processeur je l'avais surnomé robinon y avais marqué Crusoe dessus c'etais sur une machine qu on m avais donné qui a d ailleurs jamais fonctionné  :Smile: 

A sinon j'ai deja eu en main une sparc/solaris pour quelques jours histoire de decouvrir  :Smile:  c'etait mon chef de service qui m avais donné le Crusoe et passé sa Sparc ^^

Le Barton ^^ un nom qui respire le terroire  :Smile:  c'est pas ce fameux barton qui avais grillé???

----------

## Il turisto

Moi j'ai commencé sur un commodore 64 avec lecteur de cassette, extension de ram et un lecteur de disquettes souples.

----------

## davidou2a

ah pas mal aussi comme quincaillerie  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le Barton ^^ un nom qui respire le terroire  c'est pas ce fameux barton qui avais grillé???

 

Et merde, depuis quand mêmes les nouveaux savent ça????

----------

## Tuxicomane

Eh oui Enlight, merci la signature de Trevoke   :Laughing: 

----------

## OuinPis

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Moi j'ai commencé sur un commodore 64 avec lecteur de cassette, extension de ram et un lecteur de disquettes souples.

 

J'ai commencé avec la même machine mais sans le lecteur de disquette car trop chèr a l'époque et j'avais 11 ans  :Wink:  En suite je suis passé a l'Atari 520 ST  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Je crois que le premier pc auquel j'ai touché devait être le 286 (un IBM je crois) de mon papa, j'ai des photos de moi à 18 mois en train de m'intéresser au machin, et j'ai dû commencer à y toucher vers mes 3-4 ans ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Moi je suis passé du Amstrad CPC 6128 au .... P3 500 Mhz avec une TNT2.

Oui, j'ai pas touché un PC pendant pas mal d'années! J'étais plutôt consoleux à l'époque!

----------

## davidou2a

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

> l'Atari 520 ST 

 

Ah c'est de celui la que je parlais je crois avec le lecteur disquette dans le clavier la grosse abeille en curseur de souris et les fond vert fluo qui te brule la retine   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Et merde, depuis quand mêmes les nouveaux savent ça????

 

Disons que j'ai souvent scruté ce forum depuis ma 1ere Gentoo mais sans m'inscrire et que depuis peu j'ai decidé de m'inscrire (ord de mon passage a la 2006 ^^) donc j'avais deja vu ce fameux thread  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Eh oui Enlight, merci la signature de Trevoke  

 

*gros sourire*

----------

## Enlight

/me demande a passer temporairement modérateur juste pour écoeurer Trevoke!

edit : presque 2 ans après je me demande encore de quoi vous aprliez :

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> (dixit Trevoke: "J'ai appuye sur le bouton et puis pouf...")

 

 *Kwenspc wrote:*   

> et là pou-pouf il disparait dans le trou machin chose là...(bon après avoir crié "naaaaooonn c'est impossssssible!") 

 Last edited by Enlight on Fri Dec 22, 2006 2:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

MDR   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## davidou2a

Mdr ça me rappelle un de mes AthlonXP j'ai appuyé sur le bouton et poooum humm cette odeur acidulée et bien grillée  :Smile: 

----------

## Il turisto

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

>  *Il turisto wrote:*   Moi j'ai commencé sur un commodore 64 avec lecteur de cassette, extension de ram et un lecteur de disquettes souples. 
> 
> J'ai commencé avec la même machine mais sans le lecteur de disquette car trop chèr a l'époque et j'avais 11 ans  En suite je suis passé a l'Atari 520 ST 

 

Je devais tourner vers les 9/10 ans. Je l'avais acheté d'occasion.

Ahhh mon premier "pc". Il est encore sur mon étagère à côté de l'actuel. Malheureusement le lecteur disquette ne vas plus et le lecteur cassette ... je n'ai jamais eu la patience d'attendre le chargement des jeux.

----------

## kernelsensei

Ahh, un atari... moi j'ai eu mon 520STf quand j'avais 7 ans  :Smile: 

----------

## lmarcini

Bah moi, quand j'avais 7 ans, il n'y avait même par l'Atari VCS 2600 (1) ! C'est d'ailleurs le seul Atari valable parce que le Jackintosh (Atari ST), c'était quand même un sous-Amiga

 :Arrow:  les trolls Atari/Commodore existaient déjà il y plus de 20 ans : Atari 800 vs Commodore 64, Atari 520ST vs Amiga 500. Ca donnait des débats enflammés dans les cours de récré...   :Wink: 

(1) Il devait y avoir les premières montres digitales, énormes avec des afficheurs LED rouges...

----------

## Trevoke

Enlight, je disais juste genre "j'ai un probleme, a l'aide!" (j'ai appuye sur le bouton et pouf --> "A la rescousse, les gars!")

----------

## OuinPis

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

>   les trolls Atari/Commodore existaient déjà il y plus de 20 ans : Atari 800 vs Commodore 64, Atari 520ST vs Amiga 500. Ca donnait des débats enflammés dans les cours de récré...  
> 
> 

 

C'est clair, les pires troll c'etait quand même Commodore 64 vs Amstrad CPC 464  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

[RAV] Monsieur Enlight...? contrôle anti dopage !  :Twisted Evil: 

Pi'tain... il nous fait çà un 3 janvier... moi je dis que compiler le Enlight avec le nouveau LDFLAG --fJacqu'line : çà arrache !  :Mr. Green: 

dsl c'était juste pour que personne ne passe à côté du post de l'année... bravo et surtout merci   :Very Happy: 

/me attend avec impatience la prochaine explication de texte   :Wink: 

----------

## E11

Déjà élu poste de l'année et on est ..... le 3 janvier  :Razz:  mdrrr !

----------

## titoucha

Il est vraiment balèse ce post, je vais le relire et faire quelques recherches   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ezka

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi je suis passé du Amstrad CPC 6128 au .... P3 500 Mhz avec une TNT2.
> 
> Oui, j'ai pas touché un PC pendant pas mal d'années! J'étais plutôt consoleux à l'époque!

 

hou un 6128 ... et ses 32 couleurs XD et encore je crois qu'il en manquais ! Avec son Z80 et 128Ko de RAM ... une calculatrice actuelle quoi (et encore ...)  :Laughing:  . Le miens prend la poussière dans un coin, son lecteur de diskette est dead ... la couroie en plastique est distendue   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ce que j'aimais bien avec ces machines c'est qu'on avait pas besoin de faire dans le détails pour les soudures ou les pièces ... un bon gros morceau de plastique par là, un bout de métal ici, et un moteur de ce cotés hop un lecteur disquette   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

Je suis passé direct au Pentium 166mmx ... un autre monde   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## k-root

[me]

argh .. mon wrt54g est mort :( 

[/me]

----------

## E11

Tient, c'est moi qui ait flashé, ou bien le message "Signaler ce post à un modérateur." est apparu il y a peu ?   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

EDIT : Bah, j'aurais du chercher avant de parler

Ca veut dire qu'il va falloir se tenir à carreau maintenant ?   :Laughing:  Lol ! On pourra plus poster des gros trolls poilu en espérant que les modos oublie de lire le poste  :Mr. Green: 

Fin normalement d'après ce que j'avais compris les modos essayaient de lire tout les postes donc ça ne changera pas grand chose...  :Mr. Green:  mais psychologiquement...   :Rolling Eyes:  lol  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Bof, les modérateurs n'ont pas le temps de tout lire si j'ai bien compris, mais il y a des gars qui leur rapportent les trucs importants par pm/irc/im/mail pour qu'ils ne passent pas à côté !

----------

## blasserre

Je ne saurais pas dire si ce lien est là depuis longtemps, mais le fait est que depuis que je le vois je je trouve omniprésent et agressif. (ah la belle époque où mon userContent.css marchait   :Rolling Eyes:  )

alors c'est vraiment nouveau ? ou dois-je attendre que les douce sirènes de vista ne me replongent dans un coma térapeuthique ?

----------

## yoyo

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Tient, c'est moi qui ait flashé, ou bien le message "Signaler ce post à un modérateur." est apparu il y a peu ?   
> 
> EDIT : Bah, j'aurais du chercher avant de parler

 Ou encore plus simple, le premier post-it de https://forums.gentoo.org/index.php : [forums-announce] New report feature.  :Mr. Green: 

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Ca veut dire qu'il va falloir se tenir à carreau maintenant ?   Lol ! On pourra plus poster des gros trolls poilu en espérant que les modos oublie de lire le poste 
> 
> Fin normalement d'après ce que j'avais compris les modos essayaient de lire tout les postes donc ça ne changera pas grand chose...  mais psychologiquement...   lol 

 Comment ça "il va falloir se tenir à carreau maintenant" ???

E11  :Arrow:  Temporary banning user   :Twisted Evil: 

@blasserre : Il y a peut-être moyen de râler sur le Gentoo Forums Feedback. Mais je trouve ça plutôt bien (oui je suis parti pris; et alors, y en a qui sont pas contents ???). Enfin je pense que ça fait quand même doublon avec "Signaler ce sujet à un modérateur." mais bon, sur les threads de 15 pages, c'est quand même cool de ne supprimer que la partie "hors-limites" simplement.

----------

## GaMeS

Une petite anecdote comme on les aime !

J'espère Enlight_uni ne me bannira pas  :Smile: 

 *Enlight_uni sur le channel #tribugentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <Enlight_uni> un jour, bien blindé, j'ai fais mkfs.reiserfs /dev/sda1 au lieu de /home/enlight/r36.img
> 
> <Enlight_uni> j'ai fais un CTRL+C
> ...

 

Vraiment mémorable ça  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

Euh rien à voir avec moi, je sais pas qui c'est ton gars!

----------

## Temet

Je viens de perdre 20 minutes là dessus, et j'aime ça > http://www.samorost.net/samorost2

Ca m'amuse plus qu'un ut o_O'

----------

## E11

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je viens de perdre 20 minutes là dessus, et j'aime ça > http://www.samorost.net/samorost2
> 
> Ca m'amuse plus qu'un ut o_O'

 

J'avais déjà vu ce lien, et c'est assez cool comme truc !  

Le prob, c'est que je suis bloqué  :Mr. Green:  au ...heu 3e niveau je crois...   :Embarassed: 

Mais de là à dire que c'est mieu qu'ut   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Ezka

 :Laughing:  Je connaissais pas ... et c'est vraiment bien !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

On a déjà parlé de ce jeu dans ce topic je pense, ou ailleurs sur ce forum !

D'ailleurs, y en a qui donnait les solutions en PM si je me souviens bien  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

Haha, je viens de passer le niveau 4 c'était vraiment tiré par les cheveux ^^

----------

## Il turisto

Vous avez acheté le jeu? Moi j'ai fini le premier chapitre mais après on peut plus jouer  :Sad: 

----------

## Temet

Moi j'ai bloqué au passage dans les espèces d'égout avec les 3 "shurikens" et la roue, j'ai pas trouvé la position dans laquelle faut mettre les shurikens.

----------

## Il turisto

Attention ne pas lire plus pas si vous en voulez pas de solutions ...


Les 3 points rouges vers le haut. donc les 3 sont alignés en position de +.

----------

## Enlight

\o/ j'ai sauvé mon chien   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Il turisto

Eh ben voila c ce que je disais.

Mais après avoir sauvé le chien on peut plus jouer ...

----------

## Temet

D'un coté, le prix est raisonnable.

Ce que j'aime pas par contre, c'est filer mon numéro de CB sur le net :/

----------

## Scullder

Ah, horreur, je viens de me connecter en ssh sur une installation de gentoo par défaut sur un serveur OVH.

Mais c'est des BOULEEEEEEEEETS !!!

Il y a deux partitions, une / de 3Go, une /home pour le reste. Il reste 200Mo d'espace libre sur / et aucune mise à jour de faites depuis 180 jours (donc la glibc qui est encore en 2.3), je fais comment ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Le serveur est un bi xeon, mais dans les CFLAGS, il y a -march=k8 (et les flags sse sse2 dans les use flag)

Leur doc est über mauvaise, et bourrée de mauvaises habitudes, par exemple pour les useflag, il conseille de les donner comme ça :

```
USE="curl" emerge php5-ovh
```

Ce qui fait qu'aucun useflag n'est fixé sur le serveur   :Cool: 

En bref, ils louent des dédiés sous Linux à des gars qui ont aucune connaissance de Linux, et ça donne des désastres xD

----------

## Il turisto

J'ai eu le même problème récemment.

J'ai déplacé le portage vers /home et ensuite recompilé un kernel qui va bien car le leur est un 2.4. Juste derrière ça hop une mise à jour complète du système.

Par contre pour le kernel il faut être prudent car ça risque de ne plus booter mais dans ce cas tu as tjs accès au mode rescue founit par leur interface web.

Bonne chance.

----------

## Scullder

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> J'ai eu le même problème récemment.
> 
> J'ai déplacé le portage vers /home et ensuite recompilé un kernel qui va bien car le leur est un 2.4. Juste derrière ça hop une mise à jour complète du système.
> 
> Par contre pour le kernel il faut être prudent car ça risque de ne plus booter mais dans ce cas tu as tjs accès au mode rescue founit par leur interface web.
> ...

 

C'est pas que ça me fait peur mais j'ose pas trop tenter ça sur un serveur qui n'est pas à moi ^^

----------

## Il turisto

Pour le déplacement du portage c'est sans risques.

Tu fais un mv du bazard (/usr/portage) et puis soit un lien symbolique soit proprement tu définit la variable qui va bien dans le fichier /etc/make.conf.

La tu y verras déjà bcp plus clair.

Pour le kernel c'est plus délicat mais lorsque je l'ai fais sur la machine (qui n'étais pas à moi non plus) c'est passé comme un charme. La machine étais un mono optéron je sais plus trop quoi. Suffit juste de prendre le temps de bien configurer le kernel et de bien lire le retour de lspci.

edit : j'avoue que pour le kernel je flippais un peu aussi et que c'est hardcore mais c'étais nécessaire au niveau sécurité et mise à jour. Car (si je me souvient bien) la dernière glib (entre autre) ne compilait pas avec le kernel ovh. Et puis ils ont la main sur ce kernel (grâce à lui ils peuvent monitorer je sais pas trop quoi, ...) et ça j'aime pas. ils ont tellement la main qu'a chaque compilation le mec recevait un message comme quoi il y avait un virus sur la machine car un programme (portage/gcc) écrivait un exécutable (forcément vu que je compile) dans un dossier non autorisé (le dossier de compilation par défaut de portage) et qu'évidemment ils avaient supprimé cet exe (j'avais pas vu tiens ... pq mon programme il marche pas ???).

----------

## Scullder

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Pour le déplacement du portage c'est sans risques.
> 
> Tu fais un mv du bazard (/usr/portage) et puis soit un lien symbolique soit proprement tu définit la variable qui va bien dans le fichier /etc/make.conf.
> 
> La tu y verras déjà bcp plus clair.
> ...

 

Ah ouai carrément o_o Je vais tenter de faire ça (mais masquer la gcc, la glibc et le kernel, on verra après mais je peux pas me permettre de couper le serveur trop longtemps), ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que l'ancien admin a installé des trucs sans utiliser portage, gruik style partout.

----------

## Il turisto

Euh je parle pas de masquer tout ca. Je parle de changer de kernel.

Quand tu as recompilé ton kernel si tout se passe bine la coupure est le temps d'un reboot. Si ca se passe pas bien et que tu as prevu le coup (config de grub powaaa) tu fais un hard reset de la machine et elle repart sur l'ancien kernel. Sinon ... c'est la merde.

----------

## Temet

Comme il y a pas mal de belges ici, ce soir sur rtbf 2 commence "Battlestar Galactica".

C'est pas la meilleure série que j'ai vue, mais j'ai quand même matté les deux premières saisons.

Le début est très sympa. J'espère que ce sont bien les pilotes.

Le Pitch (attention, spoilers sur la première demi heure (bien obligé)) : Les hommes vivent dans les 12 colonies. Pour se faciliter la vie, ils ont inventé les Cylons. Un jour, les Cylons se sont rebellés et il y a eu une guerre sanguinaire entre hommes et Cylons. Hommes et Cylons se mirent finalement d'accord pour se partager l'Univers (y a de la marge  :Wink: ). Pour les accords diplomatiques, une station spatiale diplomatique fût établie. Durant ces 40 dernières années, les Cylons ne sont jamais venus à la station, personne n'a vu un Cylon depuis 40 ans ... jusqu'à aujourd'hui!

Petite histoire : chaque colonie était à l'origine protégée par un Battlestar, vaisseau de guerre. Il y avait donc 12 Battlestars. D'autres furent construits et la flotte se monte à 120 (ou 140, le doute m'habite) Battlestar. Le Battlestar Galactica est donc le Battlestar chargé à l'origine de protéger le colonie Caprica. Je vous prie de croire que le nombre de Battlestar sva se trouver drastiquement réduit dès le premier épisode  :Wink: 

La suite pour ceux qui regarderont  :Wink: 

Pour les lecteurs d'Asimov, j'ai trouvé une petite inspiration non pas du Cycle des Robots (ils se retournent rarement vers l'homme chez Asimov, et jamais pour les exterminer), mais de celui de la Fondation. Après tout, y a ptet plus que 12 colonies  :Wink: 

----------

## Ezka

Battlestar Galactichose, j'ai pas vraiment apprécier le cotés mormon/puritaniste que prend le ton de la série. A croire qu'ils étaient financé par je ne sais qui.

Enfin bon aprés la série est pas dénué d'interet, mais de la a la comparer au cycle de fondation ou autre ... heu non, j'aime trop ces bouquins   :Laughing:  . D'ailleur dans Asimov, les robots aussi se révoltent sur la Terre, c'est pour cela que les Terriens détestent les robots dans le cycle des robots   :Wink:  alors que dans les colonies ils sont trés utilisés.

----------

## Tuxicomane

Euh ils se révoltent dans quel bouquin ?

Le coup des Spaciens ça oui, mais les robots, je me rappelle pas de ça   :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

Oui enfin quand j'écris "une petite inspiration" ... faut prendre au pied de la lettre, soit une "petite inspiration" et non une comparaison.

Sinon pareil, ce ne sont pas les robots qui ont rendu la Terre inhabitable. J'ai lu un bon paquet d'Asimov, j'ai pas lu celui ou ils se révoltent en tout cas  :Wink: 

----------

## Ezka

C'est justement avant le cycle des robots je crois, c'est dit au fils des livres, peut-être que c'est Daneel qui l'explique a un moment.

Ou alors c'est un souvenir inverté que je m'en suis fait   :Laughing:  mais sur la terre les hommes détestent les robots j'en suis sur   :Smile:  .

EDIT : Si je me souviens bien, pendant le cycle des robots la terre n'est pas inhabitable, ce sont juste les hommes qui se sont regroupé en super colonies sous des domes etc ... et fait de grosse communauté. Du coup quand ils sortent ils ont peur du "vide".

C'est dans "les robots de l'aube" je crois qu'Elijah commence a formé des personnes qui vont labouré des champs ... dans l'espoir que leurs enfants continue et puissent un jour colonisé d'autres monde. C'est lorsque le 2° robot (j'ai oublié le nom) offre a Daneel son "don"   :Wink:  .

----------

## Tuxicomane

Bah il me semblaient que les Terriens n'aimaient pas les robots à cause des Spaciens justement, mais je me trompe peut-être.

Faudrait que je relises tiens :p

----------

## Temet

Oui tu as raison sur l'EDIT  :Wink: .

Enfin bref, je ne force personne à regarder, c'était juste pour dire que ça passe  :Wink: 

EDIT : Rah, mais le deuxième Robot, c'est un ancien président! Giskar !  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> EDIT : Rah, mais le deuxième Robot, c'est un ancien président! Giskar ! 

 

R.Giskar tu veux dire ...  :Wink: 

Perso, je ne me rappelle pas non plus d'une quelconque révolte des robots mais il est vrai que dans les recueils de nouvelles, on trouve ci et là des spécimens "dissidents". Chaque fois, il s'agit d'une anomalie du cerveau positonique au niveau de l'interprétation des 3 Lois.

Là où on trouve de la révolte organisée, c'est dans le film "I, robot" qui, à mon avis, s'éloigne assez fort de l'esprit Asimov   :Crying or Very sad: 

Sinon, qui se rappelle du nom du jumeau de Daneel, celui qui faisait sa fête à une copine d'Elijah ?

----------

## Temet

Jander Panell.

J'ai les deux cycles chez moi ... et quelques autres :p

D'ailleurs j'ai vu que y a un "d" à R.Giskard  :Wink: 

PS : c'est bien les livres, ca coûte pas cher par rapport à un CD si tu prends en compte le temps de lecture... et c'est interopérable avec tous les yeux  :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Là où on trouve de la révolte organisée, c'est dans le film "I, robot" qui, à mon avis, s'éloigne assez fort de l'esprit Asimov   

 

En même temps, le seul truc en commun entre i, robot le film et le livre, c'est les noms des perso, le film est pas mal dans le cliché du film d'action américain de base  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mickael

Pour info : j'ai eu un petit problème avec la compilation de mail-notification : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------
> 
> LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-mail-client_-_mail-notification-4.0-5097.log"
> ...

 

J'ai fait le bourrain pour m'en sortir.  :Laughing: 

EDIT : pour info :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eix -e mail-notification  
> 
> [I] mail-client/mail-notification
> ...

 

----------

## Scullder

Quelque chose me dit que c,a va plus booter :

```
 # prelink -afmR

prelink: /usr/bin/lddlibc4: Using /lib32/ld-linux.so.2, not /lib/ld-linux.so.2 as dynamic linker

prelink: Can't walk directory tree /usr/lib/: Erreur d'entree/sortie
```

C'est pour c,a que c,a a monte / en read only hier o_O

edit : en fait, mon pc a ete eteint manuellement par une personne malveillante pendant la compilation d'openoffice -_- A se demander si c'est difficile de pas approcher mon pc -_-

Jamais vu autant d'erreur pendant un fsck, le mode writeback doit y etre pour qqchose o_O

----------

## Scullder

Gentoo is dead. RIP gentoo

----------

## geekounet

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Quelque chose me dit que c,a va plus booter :
> 
> ```
>  # prelink -afmR
> 
> ...

 

C'était quel FS déjà ? reiserfs non ?  :Razz: 

En tout cas, c'est là l'intérêt de séparer l'arborescence en plusierurs partitions différentes, si l'une crash (comme ici le /usr), le / marcherai toujours  :Smile:  Et là tu parles aussi que ça s'est passé pendant une compilation, donc je suppose que c'est à cause des fichiers créé dans /var/tmp que ya eu ce crash, des corruptions avec le reste du FS tout ça ... Si /var/tmp avait été séparé, ça aurait pas touché au reste. Tu reformate cette partoche (puisqu'il y a rien d'important dessus, autant la mettre à zéro), et le problème est réglé  :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

ext3 en mode writeback (donc moins "safe" que le mode par défaut). Après le fsck, ça avait l'air d'avoir bien survécu. 

Ce qui a tué des fichiers, c'est shake sur /lib (fichiers en cours d'utilisation probablement), donc sans libc, j'ai eu du mal à repartir, puis finalement, j'ai tout cassé en essayant de réparer à coup de stage 3, mais ça a créé pas mal de nouveaux problèmes (fatalement, le stage 3 2006.1 utilise encore la glibc 2.4) et je vais perdre trop de temps à tout réparer. Bon, ça devait arriver vu mes flags en même temps.

J'ai une sauvegarde de ma gentoo mais elle est assez vieille, elle doit dater de décembre.

Je pense réinstaller debian testing en x86_64, j'ai vraiment pas le temps de recompiler une gentoo maintenant, et le temps d'installation me permettra de bosser un peu mes maths xD

----------

## Scullder

Oula, ils sont pas du tout à jour chez debian sur certains trucs, je reviens vers Gentoo finalement.

----------

## Scullder

Je me suis planté dans la sauvegarde de mon /etc  (j'avais un chroot 32bits sans aucune config pour compiler des package binaire...)  :Shocked:  C'est frustrant.

edit : des nouvelles, mon lecteur dvd est HS. Ca a lâché quand je testais le live cd mandriva one.  :Sad: 

----------

## Mickael

J'essaye d'installer code aster, et ce dernier utilise différents programmes opensource comme homard. Or ce dernier, demande une libraire qui existait sous les versions précédentes de gcc, libg2c. Pas de bol, avec gcc411 cette libraire n'est plus là. Est-ce que je dois appuyer une demande existante sur bug-gentoo, faire un fix pour cette librairie comme cela est le cas avec fixlib-tool, ou dois-je ouvrir un rapport de bug?

EDIT : je vous apporte une solution tirée de la partie anglophone : 

I) emerge -v =gcc-3.4.6-r2

II) déplacer vous dans cd /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/

III) faite un lien symbolique avec la dite librairie qui se trouve dans /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/

                           lien symbolique :  ln -s -f /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libg2c.a libg2c.a 

EDIT 2 : un autre problème qui n'en est pas un avec gcc-4.1.1 : 

Comme vous avez pu le remarquer, il n'y plus le flag g77, mais fortran. Et il reste encore pas mal d'ebuild qui travail avec l'ancien flag g77, mais également beaucoup de logiciel qui ne sont pas dans l'arbre. Regarder :

 *Quote:*   

> ls /usr/bin g tab--tab : 
> 
> g++                                      gnome-character-map
> 
> g++32                                    gnome-control-center
> ...

 

Je viens d'installer gcc-3.4.6, donc j'ai un g77 pour le fortran. Mais je veux compiler avec gcc4.1.1, pourquoi parce que cette version m'offre bien un compilateur pour le fortran qui répond au doux nom  de gfortran-4.1.1. Donc pour que nos ebuild ne soit pas perdu, on recommence à bidouiller avec les liens symboliques : 

```

cd /usr/bin

ln -s gfortran-4.1.1 gfortran

ln -s gfortran g77 
```

Et voilà .

----------

## Temet

Dans un genre différent, je viens de voir une pub pour Kinder Pingui ... y a pas grand chose à modifier pour en faire une pub linux  :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Dans un genre différent, je viens de voir une pub pour Kinder Pingui ... y a pas grand chose à modifier pour en faire une pub linux 

 

Tu viens de me faire penser à ça : http://youtube.com/watch?v=d75aJcfUDSk

D'un mauvais goût certain mais c'est pour le message xD

----------

## nonas

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Je viens d'installer gcc-3.4.6, donc j'ai un g77 pour le fortran. Mais je veux compiler avec gcc4.1.1, pourquoi parce que cette version m'offre bien un compilateur pour le fortran qui répond au doux nom  de gfortran-4.1.1. Donc pour que nos ebuild ne soit pas perdu, on recommence à bidouiller avec les liens symboliques : 
> 
> ```
> 
> cd /usr/bin
> ...

 Oh putain !

Pile poil ce qu'il me fallait !

Merci beaucoup !!

----------

## OuinPis

Ce WE jai bien rigolé quand mon frère est venu me rendre visite.

Il cest fait offrir un iPod pour noël et il a donc installé iTune sur son portable pour pouvoir écouter sa musique avec son tout nouveau baladeur. Jallume le iPod et je vois quil est vide !!!

Moi : « tu ten ai pas encore servi ??? »

Lui : « Non, jy comprend rien a cette  Je lai déjà re-installé 3 fois » (il ne savait pas quil navait pas besoin de re-installer iTune pour vider la bibliothèque.

Moi : « Tu utilise quoi pour écouter ta musique sur ton portable ? »

Lui : « Windows Media Player »

Moi : « Ok, et pour numériser tes CD ? »

Lui : « Windows Media Player »

Moi : « Je suis dans la merde !!! »

Lui : « Pourquoi tu dis ça ??? »

Moi : « Pour rien cest technique  :Wink:  »

Je regarde un peu mieux ses morceaux de musique sur le disque dur et je vois quils sont tous en .wma (je le sent mal le truc la).

Je lui explique quil ne faut plus utiliser WMP pour numériser sa musique, je lui explique comment faire avec une autre application (CDex par exemple).

Je lui explique comment ajouter des répertoires a sa bibliothèque et je configure iTune pour quil convertisse ses WMA en MP3.

Maintenant il est temps dajouter sa musique déjà numérisé a iTune, on lance donc la commande pour ajouter ses répertoire a la bibliothèque iTune, là, premier message « iTune a détecté des fichiers au format WMA il faut les convertir en MP3  » (pas de problème, vas y mon gars clique sur OK) et là belle surprise, un deuxième message disant « les fichiers WMA sont protégés iTune ne peut pas les convertir » (merci Microsoft). 

Voila, ce que je craignait est arrivé, je nai pas cherché plus car je navais pas le temps ! Et cest pour cette raison quil avait re-installé iTune 3 fois car il ne comprenait pas pourquoi ce logiciel dont on lui ventait les mérites ne fonctionnait pas et je lui ai donné un petit cours sur les DRM. 

En plus jen ai marre de ces gens qui font plein de choses sans réellement savoir ce quils font et qui mappellent une fois que plus rien ne fonctionne pour que jarrange leur caca alors que si ils me passait un petit coup de fil avant ce serait tellement plus simple  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Moi celui qui me demande mon aide APRÈS avoir acheté un iPod, il sait qu'il peut se brosser!

<<< anti iPod convaincu!

----------

## Bluespear

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Dans un genre différent, je viens de voir une pub pour Kinder Pingui ... y a pas grand chose à modifier pour en faire une pub linux 

 

Je l'ai vue aussi   :Wink: 

Au début je me suis dis: "Tiens ils font de la pub pour linux, ça ressemble à la pub d'ibm pour linux".

Et non   :Laughing: 

----------

## Martin.

Et moi de même.

J'ai même cru l'espace d'un instant que c'était la réponde Mandriva aux spots de Vista  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Hier j'ai vu Dead Zone, que je n'avais pas vu depuis des lustres (enfin j'ai vu d'un coin de l'oeil). Faut dire que ça faisait quelques temps que j'avais pas glandé seul chez moi un samedi soir et en fait, je kiffe grave le nouveau générique.

Bon en fait, il existe depuis la saison 4 mais j'ai dû en voir aucun.

Vous pouvez télécharger la version longue du générique  ICI.

Bon après, ça reste une musique de générique hein, c'est pas non plus un tube ^^

----------

## E11

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Hier j'ai vu Dead Zone, que je n'avais pas vu depuis des lustres (enfin j'ai vu d'un coin de l'oeil). Faut dire que ça faisait quelques temps que j'avais pas glandé seul chez moi un samedi soir et en fait, je kiffe grave le nouveau générique.
> 
> Bon en fait, il existe depuis la saison 4 mais j'ai dû en voir aucun.
> 
> Vous pouvez télécharger la version longue du générique  ICI.
> ...

 

C'est vrai que le générique cartonne ! 

Par contre, j'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est dead zone  :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

C'est une série inspirée d'un bouquin de Stephen King, que je n'ai pas lu. D'un côté, je n'ai lu aucun Stephen King.

Il y a aussi un film de Cronenberg tiré de ce bouquin avec Christopher Walken et Martin Sheen très réussi (mais qui a certes un peu vieilli).

Ca raconte l'histoire de Johnny Smith, un mec qui suite à un accident entre dans le coma ... pour se réveiller 6 ans plus tard. "Dead Zone" fait allusion si mes souvenirs sont bons à une partie du cerveau qui n'est normalement pas sollicitée mais qui chez lui, bah l'est. Le résultat est qu'en touchant des personnes ou des objets, il a des flashs sur leur passé ou futur.

Voilà en gros le fil directeur.

----------

## E11

Mmh, ça à l'air cool ! 

Faudra que je regardes un de ces 4 ! (tout comme plein d'autres séries en faite lol)

----------

## Aefron

Sinon, au sujet des robots, si je me souviens bien, il n'y a en effet pas de révolte de robots (ça, c'est pour le grotesquissime blockbuster sorti il y a quelques temps)... Asimov est bien plus subtil, et à chaque fois ou presque, il est question d'un bug d'une série de robots, dont il est obligatoire de déduire la cause, souvent d'apparence bénigne, pour espérer le résoudre (même si ça arrive parfois jusqu'à l'assassinat du robot, notamment avec celui qui a un processeur fractal en guise de cerveau et qui est un tantinet manipulateur... d'ailleurs, ce "robot qui rêve" est, chez Asimov, une véritable pourriture... rien à voir avec le beni-oui-oui de l'inepte nanard américain dont il est bien difficile de dénombrer les outrages éhontés, moralisateurs et consuméristes aux bouquins)...

Au début, si les humains détestent les robots, c'est par réactionnisme primaire... le premier robot intelligent est un garde-enfant, et tout le monde a peur d'un pétage de plomb qui aurait pour conséquence de torturer les bambins...

Plus tard, bien plus tard, les humains qui ont quitté la Terre, les Coloniens devenant Spatiens, entrent en conflit avec la planète d'origine de l'espèce, voulant une indépendance qui n'est accordée qu'au prix d'une guerre qui se solde par une victoire écrasante sur les Terriens, alors obligés de se replier sous terre pour éviter les bombardements... Les terriens abandonnent l'utilisation de robots, car la surpopulation de la planète, par contraste aux anciennes colonies, oblige tout le monde à participer à la société et ne laisse pas de place aux complexes et coûteux robots dans un monde déjà exsangue.

Encore plus tard, les Terriens, habitués à vivre sous terre n'ont pour la plupart jamais vu d'espace aussi grand que la voute atmosphérique, d'où leur systématique et viscérale phobie... Ceci dit, la Terre tente de réintroduire des robots dans la société (en vérité, ils ont déjà réinvesti la surface de la planète où ils servent de cultivateurs, mais bon, ce qui est invisible aux yeux de tous ne dérange personne, c'est bien connu), sous forme humanoïde. A ce moment, les Terriens les détestent car ils sont fabriqués par les Spatiens (qu'ils haïssent car ils ont vaincus leur société, n'allons pas chercher midi à quatorze heures) et pour de pseudo-raisons facho-poujado-populistes du genre "They took our jobs" (South Park inside)...

Cependant, les Spatiens se replient peu à peu sur eux-même (l'auteur oriente la raison de leur disparition sur le manque d'envie de progresser, dû à l'oisiveté... je persiste à penser qu'ils ont eu de mauvais "dirigeants")...

Malgré tout, lors de ce qui est déjà la décadence des Spatiens, et lors-même que les Terriens ont déjà recommencé à quitter la Terre (ce qui permettra d'avoir un empire galactique et cie dans Fondation), quelque chose (pas de spoiler) fait que la Terre va irrémédiablement être rendue inhabitable, mais tellement lentement que les humains seront de toute façon forcés de tous la quitter, tôt ou tard... et pour rebondir sur la responsabilité des robots la-dedans, ils (et notamment deux d'entre eux) n'y sont absolument tout, sauf pour rien (et ce, sans violer les lois de la robotique, la réelle question étant leur nombre exact, pour, toujours, ne pas trop spoiler)...

Arrivé à l'époque de Fondation, il me semble que l'usage des robots n'est plus de cours, car l'humanité cherche à ne pas reproduire ce qu'ils estiment être l'erreur des Spatiens, cause de leur périclitage et disparition (mouais, enfin... je préfère être un Spatien avec des nuées de robots pour serviteurs plutôt qu'une taupe qui gratte sous terre)...

Sinon, avec des rapports à la robotique un poil plus sâles, je ne peux que conseiller les excellentissimes cycles d'Hypérion et Endymion...

----------

## Mickael

Dites les gens, si je me souviens bien, c'était avec une majorité écrasante que les gentooïstes avaient approuvé une demande de How-to Gimp après de notre Kanak. Il est ou Yuk, tu te fais dorer la pilule dans un lagon?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Je quote ici un message vu sur le forum fedora :

 *Quote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> DELL a mis en place très récemment le site DellIdeaStorm.com sur lequel tout le monde peut proposer des idées à DELL (certains proposent de mettre des webcams dans les portables, d'engager un meilleur designer parce que les ordis DELL sont moches, d'organiser le site différemment, etc.). Une personne bien intentionnée a émis l'idée de préinstaller Linux sur des ordinateurs DELL, soit seul, soit en Dual-boot.
> 
> Tout le monde peut laisser des commentaires sur les idées, mais surtout, voter pour celles qu'il préfère! Et vous savez laquelle est la première idée? Allez, je ne vous dis pas, je vous laisse découvrir par vous-même sur la page Popular ideas 
> ...

 

Non seulement la souhait de voir linux en préinstaller est TRES largement en tête (presque le double de points sur le deuxième), mais les plus populaires sont souvent pas connes.

----------

## titoucha

J'ai voté pour pas d'os du tout, parce qu'avoir un multiboot fait que tu paies quand même la taxe à M$.

----------

## boozo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai voté pour pas d'os du tout (...)

 

A l'instar du chaton, je ne transigerais pas de ma liberté.   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai voté pour pas d'os du tout, parce qu'avoir un multiboot fait que tu paies quand même la taxe à M$.

 

La première proposition stipule avec ou SANS multiboot  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Pour moi le OU est de trop je ne veux même pas penser à la possibilité d'avoir du M$ sur une machine que j'achète, les taxes y en a mare.

----------

## GaMeS

Rah je viens de voter également pour une distribution Linux (voir sans rien). (Y en a une qui me fais bien rire "Linux 2.6.16 ready (sticker)")  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pour moi le OU est de trop je ne veux même pas penser à la possibilité d'avoir du M$ sur une machine que j'achète, les taxes y en a mare.

 

Ben moi pareil  :Mr. Green:  sauf que pour moi on ne doit même pas pouvoir trouver une linux ou autres dessus car c'est de toute façon anti-concurentiel (et puis il y a aussi le problème de la vente liée...)... car quand on voit les revenus de firefox, je crois qu'il y a de bonne raison de penser qu'a grande échelle une installation linux devrait pouvoir en faire autant... donc un marché va naître...

Par contre, je suis tout à fait pour que l'utilisateur aie le choix entre toutes les installations existantes à l'achat de son pc et qu'il puisse choisir laquel il veut (ou ne pas en demandé du tout...).

----------

## Temet

Si t'as des pcs avec Linux de préinstallé, d'autres avec Windows et enfin d'autres avec Mac ... c'est pas anti concurentiel !

----------

## E11

Si parce que tout les pcs ne se vallent pas et qu'avant qu'on trouve un pc vendu avec par exemple freebsd par défaut on peut encore attendre longtemps !... alors si, c'est anti-concurrentiels...! Il est d'ailleurs impossible de vendre un pc en grande quantité avec toutes les possibilités d'installations ! (genre par exemple : pourquoi gentoo et pas debian ? ou pourquoi utiliser kde alors qu'il y a fluxbox, gnome, xfce, fvwm,..... ? on ne peut pas tout installer non plus et celui qui ne se retrouvera pas dans la liste sera de toutes façon lésé... (et même en donnant un cd de chaque install avec tout les programmes possible ont en oubliera certains ! Sans compter que c'est quasi impossible....)

Donc soit on donne le choix à l'utilisateur de choisir tout ces programmes lors de la commande, soit on ne lui donne rien. C'est du moins ce que je trouve de plus juste ! La liberté de chacun de choisir et la liberté de chaque société de défendre son produits contre les autres de façon loyale.

----------

## yoyo

Je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'il est impossible de proposer le choix de l'ensemble des logiciels/distributions mais l'intérêt majeur d'avoir le choix du système (GNU linux / Windows / Mac / BSD) est d'être certain que le matériel sera supporté par chacun des OS.

Alors que le choix de la distribution GNU linux soit limité aux seules proposant un support technique (ie : mandriva, RH etc.) ça ne me gène pas du tout. A partir de là, je sais que je pourrais mettre la distrib de mon choix sans galérer pour faire fonctionner mon matériel.

Bien sûr, les "noobs" prendront ce qui leur est proposé; de toute façon, ça ne changera pas beaucoup l'état actuel des choses : peu d'entre nous sont passés de Windows à Gentoo, tout simplement parce qu'on ne connaissait pas cette distribution et que quand on démarre on prend ce qu'on trouve en magasin ou ce que les magazines conseillent pour les débutants. Du coup, les choix sont alors assez restreints en termes de distrib et de DM ...

----------

## Mickael

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je quote ici un message vu sur le forum fedora :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Bonjour,
> 
> DELL a mis en place très récemment le site DellIdeaStorm.com sur lequel tout le monde peut proposer des idées à DELL (certains proposent de mettre des webcams dans les portables, d'engager un meilleur designer parce que les ordis DELL sont moches, d'organiser le site différemment, etc.). Une personne bien intentionnée a émis l'idée de préinstaller Linux sur des ordinateurs DELL, soit seul, soit en Dual-boot.
> ...

 

roulements de tambour....

oyéoyé, une info toute fraîche sur pc-impacte :

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/34910-dell-Direct2Dell-idees-linux.htm?vc=1

Dell réagit à la demande linux inside!

EDIT :  *Quote:*   

> Le mouvement ne doit cependant pas être nécessairement apprécié de tous, en particulier du côté de l’éditeur de Redmond.

   :Laughing: 

----------

## GaMeS

Je viens tout juste de voir qu'il existe un programme (pizza_party) en ligne de commande qui permet de commander des pizzas !

La page du programme ici, et une vidéo ici.

Tout simplement INCROYABLE !

Jusqu'où irons les Geeks ?

----------

## kopp

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Je viens tout juste de voir qu'il existe un programme (pizza_party) en ligne de commande qui permet de commander des pizzas !
> 
> La page du programme ici, et une vidéo ici.
> 
> Tout simplement INCROYABLE !
> ...

 

Déjà vu : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510768-highlight-pizza.html

----------

## Leander256

Et une autre catégorie de geeks connaît ça depuis plus longtemps encore:

http://www.collisiondetection.net/mt/archives/001120.html

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

je viens de lire ceci (avec un peu de retard) sur la dernière gwn :

 *Quote:*   

> Removals:
> 
> Package: 	Removal date: 	Contact:
> 
> net-p2p/teknap 	12 Feb 2007 	Raúl Porcel
> ...

 

/me très triste...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je trouve ça vraiment moche de perdre un kernel comme celui-ci... A côté de cela on intègre tout un tas d'appli eyecandy, on voit fleurir pléthore de kernels patchset plus ou moins équivalents ou sans réelle plus-value... très sincèrement, je suis un peu... comment dire... désabusé   :Crying or Very sad: 

kopp... help ! Pas l'Hôpital !

----------

## kernelsensei

On peut lire ici les raisons pour lesquelles openmosix a été viré de l'arbre.

----------

## boozo

ouais... je sais que le projet semble un peu moribond   :Sad:   le manque de devs, le passage au 2.6 qui n'en fini pas, etc

mais qd même,... je trouve ça moche de perdre un ami    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pathfinder

salut a tous,

moi c est simple:

pathfinder parce que je dois trouver le chemin... et sur mon premier pc portable ou j ai fait une install gentoo, c etait son nom, car il allait ouvrir le chemin (depuis, le desktop, le labo,...)

donc voila.

c est plus simple a poster.

mes autres machines sont milkyway (la ou il y a tout et ou je me connecte depuis partout) et atlantis, la machine du labo, la ou il y a des missions un peu bizarres, ou on part a la decouverte.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Ah le ptit nom de ma machine c'est Ishtar , parce que ... c'est un joli nom  !  :Laughing: 

Mon pseudo je crois que je l'avais déjà dit, et puis de toute façon, il parle de lui même   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mickael

Bonjours,

je ne sais si ces liens ont déjà été posés sur le forum, mais dans le pire des cas cela ne fait pas de mal : 

DEs portables et des desktops avec que du linux : 

system76.com

Prix correctes!

et un site qui liste les vendeurs de pc/portables avec du linux :

lxer.com

----------

## Mickael

Bonjour,

Dell avec son ideal storm vient de faire suite face à la demande linux inside. Lisez, suivez les liens et répondez au questionnaire.

Allez dans la partie IDEA IN ACTION

 *Quote:*   

> March 13, 2007
> 
> Linux – We’re listening... Now Tell Us More... : )

 

----------

## kement84

Moi perso c'est parce que je m'appelle Clément et que ma niéce avait un peu de mal à prononcer le "cl" et prononcait plutot kément donc c'est devenue mon pseudo dans toute la famille...

----------

## yoyo

 *kement84 wrote:*   

> Moi perso c'est parce que je m'appelle Clément et que ma niéve avait un peu de mal à prononcer le "cl" et prononcait plutot kément donc c'est devenue mon pseudo dans toute la famille...

 Et ta nièce s'appelle "niève" alors ??

----------

## kement84

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *kement84 wrote:*   Moi perso c'est parce que je m'appelle Clément et que ma niéve avait un peu de mal à prononcer le "cl" et prononcait plutot kément donc c'est devenue mon pseudo dans toute la famille... Et ta nièce s'appelle "niève" alors ??

 

oopsss...

Tu vois ici l'intéret que je me relise

----------

## babos

ben moi, euh ça vient de babosrhum, le pseudo de ma première boite mail.

Un jeu de mot foireux entre mon style de vie et une boisson du pays dans lequel je vis

----------

## VisualStation

Visual ==> VisualStudio mon outils de dev sous Win

Station ==> une pub passait à la tv à ce moment là.

Il me fallait un pseudo car mes amis me disaient que sur internet il en fallait un!

Je ne voulais pas de numéro dans mon pseudo et un pseudo unique : VisualStation est né  :Smile: 

A part un porfolio avec le même pseudo, du reste mon pseudo est unique  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

on trouve de tout sur le web... y en a prendre et aussi a laisser d'ailleurs en parlant de prendre, vous l'avez deja vu ça >>> http://catzonline.unblog.fr/2007/05/04/max-boublil-ce-soir/

----------

## titoucha

MDR vraiment excellent   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> MDR vraiment excellent  

 On sent le vieux chat qui se souvient de ses folles nuits ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   MDR vraiment excellent   On sent le vieux chat qui se souvient de ses folles nuits ...  

 

Avec des fois des surprises aux réveil   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> on trouve de tout sur le web... y en a prendre et aussi a laisser d'ailleurs en parlant de prendre, vous l'avez deja vu ça >>> http://catzonline.unblog.fr/2007/05/04/max-boublil-ce-soir/

 

j'a-d-o-r-e!

----------

## dapsaille

Mais c'est abominable votre truc la ...

 nom de dieu ..   :Laughing: 

----------

## davidou2a

^^ j'ai trouvé une perle la  :Smile: 

----------

## nico_calais

Trop fort ce machin   :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

[ma vie]Je voudrais solanellement remercier ici les 2 pet***** qui ont pris l'initiative de déménager leur pc en début d'après midi et de brancher un cable réseau sur deux prises murales et qui par dessus le marché ont rigolé quand elles ont su qu'elles etaient responsable de la paralysie du réseau.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

C'est decidé. Ce soir, je me bourre la gueule. [/ma vie]

----------

## Temet

Bourre la leurs!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kopp

Ou bourre les...

/me sort

----------

## nico_calais

nan nan, j'suis sûr qu'après je serai victime de chantage et serai obligé de passer le mdp admin pour l'internet

----------

## truc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ou bourre les...
> 
> /me sort

 

oula ça dérape, mais auront-elles l'ouverture facile:?:

Mouais, bon c'est moyen, mais c'était juste pour glisser ce site, j'suis retombé dessus aujourd'hui par hasard, (et pour ceux qui se le demande, nan, ça va j'me suis pas fait mal..), J'me souviens avoir passé pas mal de temps dessus, c'est très bien fait je trouve  :Smile: 

Voili-voilou  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

[total mylife]

Mise en contexte : j'ai emménagé a Paname y peu et j'ai pas encore internet (demande datant de un mois et demi).

La semaine dernière, je passe chez une copine qui veut voir si elle capte Ozone (réseau wifi de Paname) car elle change de FAI. Elle n'a pas de récepteur wifi et voulait que j'apporte mon portable pour voir elle captait, et donc si ça servait à quelque chose qu'elle en achète un.

Mauvaise nouvelle : elle ne capte pas.

Bonne nouvelle : elle a deux voisins très gentils (pas de détails ^^).

J'en profite pour lancer un méchant update de 117 paquets...

Hier, je matte un peu ce qui fait dans mon kernel pour le bluetooth car mon tel portable pro fait la dent bleue... et que je suis curieux. J'en profite pour virer deux trois options inutiles, je recompile et j'écrase l'ancien noyau. Oui, je sais, c'est pas bien mais ça m'évite la recompilation des modules externes (nvidia, wifi et carte réseau exotique) quand je fais un changement mineur dans un noyau.

Et là, le drâme, ça ne démarre plus... il me restait mon vieux kernel de sauvegarde (pas fou quand même).

Bon bah la semaine dernière, quand j'ai fait la grosse MAJ, la glibc a été updatée et donc le noyau et les modules n'avaient pas été compilés avec la même version de glibc... m'a bien fallu 20 minutes pour y penser.

Voilà... le bébé se porte bien maintenant

[/total mylife]

----------

## Mickael

À quand le discours d'intronisation de notre nouveau modo? Dommage Trevoke ton plan diabolique n'a pas réussi, allez c'est rien peut être qu'un jour...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## OuinPis

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> À quand le discours d'intronisation de notre nouveau modo? Dommage Trevoke ton plan diabolique n'a pas réussi, allez c'est rien peut être qu'un jour... 

 

c ki ?

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est pierreg (oui je suis méchant avec les nouveaux !  :Twisted Evil:  ).

----------

## geekounet

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> À quand le discours d'intronisation de notre nouveau modo? Dommage Trevoke ton plan diabolique n'a pas réussi, allez c'est rien peut être qu'un jour... 

 

Héhé, j'attendais qu'on le remarque ^^

Donc heu voilà, j'avais depuis un petit moment l'envie de prendre des responsabilités et de m'investir quelque part dans le monde de Gentoo. Et donc suite au départ d'Anigel (encore merci à lui pour le temps qu'il a donné à ce forum  :Wink:  ), je me suis dis que comme je garde souvent un oeil sur le forum, ça serai une bonne idée et un bon début de devenir modo  :Smile: 

Dommage Trevoke, ça sera une prochaine fois ^^ (il est admin de toute façon, il peut pas se plaindre  :Twisted Evil:  )

Ha et un grand merci à kernelsensei et yoyo pour m'avoir aidé à obtenir ce poste  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

*un hurlement inhumain de colere et de douleur se propage a travers le forum*

Geekounet : Mais que se passe-t-il ?

kernel_sensei : Je.. Je ne sais pas. C'est un peu comme si Trevoke avait decouvert qu'il n'etait pas modo et s'etait enfin tu pendant une seconde..

----------

## Temet

Oh pitin ... je suis content pour toi Geekounet mais je suis über touché par le départ d'Anigel   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bah, il est encore la, il est juste plus modo.

----------

## geekounet

Oui je me suis mal exprimé, ça porte à confusion, il ne quitte que son poste de modo, mais pas Gentoo, il reste toujours fidèle à notre distrib préférée  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Nan mais j'avais bien compris, je suis triste quand même ... spa grave, ce soir je suis à Milan et demain je mangerai une super bonne glace sous un ciel bleu et 30 degrés.

(oui oui, détestez moi  :Laughing: )

----------

## kopp

Bof, tu seras en Italie en même temps, pas vraiment de quoi t'envier  Temet :p

Ah, quelle satisfaction de voire Trevoke une fois de plus mis de côté  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Nan mais j'avais bien compris, je suis triste quand même ... spa grave, ce soir je suis à Milan et demain je mangerai une super bonne glace sous un ciel bleu et 30 degrés.
> 
> (oui oui, détestez moi )

 

Moi je suis sous les meme latitudes quoi qu un peu plus au sud ouest  :Wink:  meme temps la mer, le soleil... et les touristes   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bof, tu seras en Italie en même temps, pas vraiment de quoi t'envier  Temet :p
> 
> Ah, quelle satisfaction de voire Trevoke une fois de plus mis de côté 

 

Avec tout le respect que je te dois... Espece de batard   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Tu me fais trop d'honneur Trevoke  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Bravo geekounet !

Te voilà calife à la place du calife  :Wink: . Félicitations et bon courage !

----------

## geekounet

Merci anigel  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

@anigel: ton titre assez imprononçable ça sort d'où ?

----------

## Delvin

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodhisattva

----------

## titoucha

Merci, mais dis donc c'est un sacré titre   :Shocked: 

----------

## anigel

Je te rassure tout de suite titoucha : c'est un titre appliqué à tous les modérateurs en retraite  :Wink: .

----------

## VisualStation

Je susi en train de tester Links en FB ...

Pas mal quand on ne veut pas installer X mais que on souhaite voir quand meme certains trucs en couleurs links -driver fb  :Very Happy: 

Tout n'est aps rose, mais ca permet bien des choses !

ET le rendu des images est pas mal  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Je te rassure tout de suite titoucha : c'est un titre appliqué à tous les modérateurs en retraite .

 

Donc tu es un sage maintenant qui à atteint le nirvana, c'est beau   :Laughing: 

----------

## zsfrack

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Je te rassure tout de suite titoucha : c'est un titre appliqué à tous les modérateurs en retraite . 
> 
> Donc tu es un sage maintenant qui à atteint le nirvana, c'est beau  

 

Ca ferai un bon script de film   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

J'ai découvert hier (enfin on me l'a dit) qu'il y avait une suite à "28 jours plus tard". C'est "28 semaines plus tard" ... sorti outre atlantique, donc en septembre chez nous (douce France ... cher pays de la patience ...).

Apparemment, ce serait correct.

----------

## zsfrack

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'ai découvert hier (enfin on me l'a dit) qu'il y avait une suite à "28 jours plus tard". C'est "28 semaines plus tard" ... sorti outre atlantique, donc en septembre chez nous (douce France ... cher pays de la patience ...).
> 
> Apparemment, ce serait correct.

 

Tien enfin une bonne raison pour voir le premier.

----------

## E11

Juste pour dire que le forum venait de passer le cap des 4 000 000 de messages postés ! 

Soit depuis ça création près de 2150 messages/jour pour près de 290 topics/jour !

Pour plus de détails vous pouvez consulter la page statistique du forum.

Bon, ça ne changera pas la face du monde, mais je trouvais intérressant de le signaler !  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Tu essayes de nous dire que l'on est bavard   :Wink: 

----------

## E11

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu essayes de nous dire que l'on est bavard  

 

Moi   :Laughing:  non je n'oserais pas  :Razz: 

Je vous fait juste part de quelques statistiques  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz:  (que j'ai vu tout a fait par hazard en plus  :Razz: )

----------

## Temet

Diego Pettenò (Flameeyes) est de retour parmis les devs!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Enfin une bonne nouvelle pour les gentooistes   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zsfrack

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Diego Pettenò (Flameeyes) est de retour parmis les devs!!!   
> 
> Enfin une bonne nouvelle pour les gentooistes  

 

Super   :Very Happy: 

Mais ca vient d'ou?   :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

Du planet  :Wink: 

http://farragut.flameeyes.is-a-geek.org/articles/2007/05/27/shedding-a-light-on-my-return

----------

## _Seth_

ça rassure un peu pour l'avenir  :Wink:  Et sur les relations entre devs. Ouf !

----------

## Madjes

Je sais que je vais passer pour un gros noob (que je suis d'ailleurs), mais il a quoi de spécial ce dev ?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## nonas

Avant c'est lui qui s'occupait de KDE et de Alsa, pas des petits morceaux   :Laughing: 

Mais pour le moment il a pas envie de reprendre tout ça dans l'immédiat.

Sinon dans l'absolu, un dev qui est parti (pour ses raisons) et qui revient remotivé c'est toujours une bonne chose pour le projet.

----------

## geekounet

 *Madjes wrote:*   

> Je sais que je vais passer pour un gros noob (que je suis d'ailleurs), mais il a quoi de spécial ce dev ?  

 

Il travaille pour beaucoup de projets java et ruby, il est dans l'équipe de kde et il est le père de Gentoo/FreeBSD  :Smile: 

----------

## Madjes

A oui en effet il a l'air plutôt important   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Et en passant, jolie la signature, Mick  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Putain, encore deux devs qui se barrent en disant toujours la même chose "depuis 6 mois l'ambiance est à gerber entre les devs".

Ca me pète les couilles cette histoire, mais méchant.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

/me va poser une Kubuntu ... pour revenir content sur sa Gentoo.

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> /me va poser une Kubuntu ... pour revenir content sur sa Gentoo.

  | sed 's/Kubuntu/pêche/'

 :Arrow: 

----------

## Temet

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bapt

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Putain, encore deux devs qui se barrent en disant toujours la même chose "depuis 6 mois l'ambiance est à gerber entre les devs".
> 
> Ca me pète les couilles cette histoire, mais méchant.     

 

Ca sent quand même de plus en plus le sapin ...  :Sad:  par contre je trouve ça quand même balèze que la distrib arrive à rester cohérente dans ces conditions (pour combien de temps ?), malgré tout l'arbre en prend quand même un coup, ou plutôt il est de moins en moins nettoyé, il y a certainement des impactes sur les performances. Je me suis déjà amuser à compter les ebuilds inutiles présent dans l'arbre portage dans les catégories commençant par un a, le nombre est impressionnant, elles sont inutiles car des versions mineures supérieures sont présentes et stables (pas ~arch) sur toutes les architectures sur lesquels ils tournent, et bien sûr ils ne sont pas slottés donc paludis ou emerge ne proposera jamais leur installation. Pour beaucoup d'entre eux j'avais contacté le mainteneur pour savoir si il y avait une raison à leur présence pour par la suite faire un rapport de bug, je me suis fait envoyer paitre, donc j'ai pas pousser plus loin.

Quand je vois ce bug : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=162516 Je me dis qu'il y a clairement un problème de règle et de QA, il n'est pas normal que virtual/portage soit créé et que ceux qui font virtual/portage n'ailles pas faire le tour des ebuilds principaux pour remplacer les sys-apps/portage par virtual/portage quand c'est possible, et encore dans les ebuilds je peux comprendre, mais pas dans les eclass, pour ces derniers devrait être vérifié et validé au moment de l'instauration de virtual/portage. Des exemples comme ça il y en a plein.

Alors que manque-t-il à gentoo corriger le tir ? certainement pas de développeurs il y en a la blinde. A mon avis il manque une réorganisation réelle et profonde de gentoo et de son mode de gestion (procédures, validation, etc.).

----------

## Temet

Moi je dis, c'est le topic MyLife...

Me suis acheté deux pantalons en étant persuadé que ma longueur de jambe était 32 ... et bah finalement, c'est 34 :/

.... merdeuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

EDIT : j'ai l'impression d'être Temet Jackson :'(

----------

## anigel

 *Madjes wrote:*   

> A oui en effet il a l'air plutôt important  

 

En effet  :Wink: . Et, ce qui ne gâte rien : c'est quelqu'un d'excessivement sympathique !

@bapt : en effet...

----------

## Mickael

Bonjours,

je suis à la recherche d'un petit systray pour gmail. Bon il y en a plein : kcheckgmail, mail-notification, libgmail, gml, checkgmail, gmail-notify, desklet-sidecandygmail. Mais lequel parmi tous va également m'avertir si quelqu'un décide de tchater avec moi depuis le truc de gmail? et qui par conséquent indique que je suis connecté à mon compte gmail, sans pour autant ouvrir un navigateur et ouvrir dans un onglet mon compte gamil afin de signaler ma présence. 

D'avance merci

EDIT : je viens de tomber sur une solution avec pidgin. On peut le configurer, comme si on faisait du google talk, et on est alors averti si un mail arrive, et de plus on peut charger la liste des contacts de notre compte gmail et donc parler avec ses amis. C'est sympa comme solution. 

le lien : http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073

----------

## geekounet

Heu bah suffit de configurer ton client jabber pour ton compte Gmail, en indiquant une priorité plus haute que l'interface Web (pidgin ne l'implémente pas ça, son support jabber est trop restreint, mais gajim et psi le font), comme ça tous les messages arrivent dans le client.  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Tu peux configurer la priorité en dehors de Pidgin, il la gérera. Pidgin n'a pas d'implémentation pour changer les priorités.

(et j'avoue que ça fait de la merde des fois quand je suis connecté à 3 endroits, surtout quand le 3eme, c'est finch dans un screen détaché et que les messages arrivent sur celui ci  :Smile: )

----------

## Mickael

Je comprends rien à vos histoires de priorité, je fais comment?

Mais merci pour vos réponses.  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Je comprends rien à vos histoires de priorité, je fais comment?
> 
> Mais merci pour vos réponses. 

 

Quand tu configure ton compte dans un client jabber digne de ce nom (gajim ou psi par exemple, c'est pas un troll hein  :Razz: ), tu peux spécifier une ressource et une priorité à utiliser pour la connexion. Parce que jabber permet de se connecter plusieurs fois en même temps avec le même compte (l'interface web gmail et ton client jabber en même temps par exemple), et donc la ressource sert à indiquer où se trouve le client, et à pouvoir communiquer avec un client particulier (quand on a un client qui le permet), et la priorité indique à quel client iront les messages par défaut (le client avec la plus haute priorité reçoit les messages par défaut).

----------

## kopp

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   Je comprends rien à vos histoires de priorité, je fais comment?
> 
> Mais merci pour vos réponses.  
> 
> Quand tu configure ton compte dans un client jabber digne de ce nom (gajim ou psi par exemple, c'est pas un troll hein ), tu peux spécifier une ressource et une priorité à utiliser pour la connexion. Parce que jabber permet de se connecter plusieurs fois en même temps avec le même compte (l'interface web gmail et ton client jabber en même temps par exemple), et donc la ressource sert à indiquer où se trouve le client, et à pouvoir communiquer avec un client particulier (quand on a un client qui le permet), et la priorité indique à quel client iront les messages par défaut (le client avec la plus haute priorité reçoit les messages par défaut).

 

Arf le modo qui lance les appâts à troll, c'est du beau.

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *MickTux wrote:*   Je comprends rien à vos histoires de priorité, je fais comment?
> 
> Mais merci pour vos réponses.  
> 
> Quand tu configure ton compte dans un client jabber digne de ce nom (gajim ou psi par exemple, c'est pas un troll hein ), tu peux spécifier une ressource et une priorité à utiliser pour la connexion. Parce que jabber permet de se connecter plusieurs fois en même temps avec le même compte (l'interface web gmail et ton client jabber en même temps par exemple), et donc la ressource sert à indiquer où se trouve le client, et à pouvoir communiquer avec un client particulier (quand on a un client qui le permet), et la priorité indique à quel client iront les messages par défaut (le client avec la plus haute priorité reçoit les messages par défaut). 
> ...

 

Bah non pas du tout, pidgin a un support jabber assez minimal, ya rien de trollesque à ça  :Rolling Eyes: . Après je ne cite que 2 exemples, mais yen a plein d'autres. Je n'ai pas vraiment de préférence dans le tas de toute façon.

----------

## Mickael

Harr, je teste avec gajim. Mais voilà si je choisi d'enregistrer mon mot de passe gmail, à la prochaine ouverture, de gajim on me demande un mot de passe pour un trousseau de clés. Ok, mais ni mon mot de passe root et user ne fonctionnent. J'ai trouvé ceci sur le forum d'ubuntu : 

http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=720534

je regarde donc ce libpam-keyring : 

```
 eix -s keyring

[I] gnome-base/gnome-keyring

     Available versions:  0.4.9 0.6.0 (~)0.8 (~)0.8.1 {debug}

     Installed versions:  0.8.1(11:14:23 11.06.2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         Password and keyring managing daemon

[I] gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager

     Available versions:  2.14.0 2.16.0-r1 (~)2.18.0 {debug static}

     Installed versions:  2.18.0(13:40:59 11.06.2007)(-debug -static)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         A keyring management program for the GNOME Desktop

* sys-auth/pam_keyring

     Available versions:  (~)0.0.8

     Homepage:            http://www.hekanetworks.com/pam_keyring/

     Description:         Unlock GNOME keyring with login password
```

Je ne comprends pas ce pam-keyring, ou plutôt je ne comprends pas pourquoi gajim  ne fonctionne pas avec ce foutu trousseau de clé. Je suis donc également perdu avec l'astuce donnée dans le forum ubuntu. Un peu de lumière s'il vous plaît.

EDIT : Pour info :

```
 emerge -pv gajim

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/gajim-0.11.1  USE="X avahi dbus gnome idle libnotify nls spell trayicon xhtml -srv" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 k
```

----------

## Mickael

Bon j'ai résolu mon problème en virant le fichier .gnome2/keyring/default.keyring, puis en relançant gajim.

----------

## Temet

Mais qu'il est con ce moteur de recherche... il ne va pas me faire croire que le mot "screen" n'apparait jamais dans le forum, je l'ai moi même écrit plusieurs fois.

T'ain, quelle plaie phpbb, quelle plaie.

/me plaint les admins, car l'interface d'administration est bouzeuse.

EDIT : et comment ça se fait que les derniers nvidia ne soient pas dans l'arbre (masqués bien sûr) une semaine après leur sortie??? o_O'

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Mais qu'il est con ce moteur de recherche... il ne va pas me faire croire que le mot "screen" n'apparait jamais dans le forum, je l'ai moi même écrit plusieurs fois.
> 
> T'ain, quelle plaie phpbb, quelle plaie.
> 
> /me plaint les admins, car l'interface d'administration est bouzeuse.
> ...

 

Screen doit être filtré (retiré des mots de recherche) ? idem pour les termes de moins de 4 lettres.

En effet, avant j'avais des tonnes de paquets à mettre à jour quotidiennement, et depuis un bon moment, quasi-rien.

Gentoo serait-il mort ?

----------

## Temet

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo serait-il mort ?

 

C'est ce que je me demande depuis pas mal de temps en fait...

----------

## xaviermiller

/me va finir par passer à Ubuntu ou *BSD...   :Sad: 

----------

## davidou2a

ça sent le paté  :Confused: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Mais qu'il est con ce moteur de recherche... il ne va pas me faire croire que le mot "screen" n'apparait jamais dans le forum, je l'ai moi même écrit plusieurs fois.
> 
> T'ain, quelle plaie phpbb, quelle plaie.
> 
> /me plaint les admins, car l'interface d'administration est bouzeuse.'

 

Sinon, tu peux passer par google, qu'est pas à jour mais plus précis pour les recherches.

J'ai failli te vanner sur ta non-utilisation de FireFox car FF propose des moteurs de recherche dans une textbox en haut à droite (comme tous les navigateurs récent sans doute) mais le petit plus c'est qu'en essayant de selectionner son moteur quand j'étais sur le forum, j'ai vu apparaitre en bas de la liste "Add Gentoo Forum", "Add Gentoo Packages", "Add Gentoo Bugzilla", etc. J'ai ajouté "Gentoo Forum" mais c'est juste une interface du moteur pourri de phpbb   :Crying or Very sad: 

Tant pis, un jour je trouverais un argument pour te faire adopter FF   :Laughing: 

Sinon, pour l'avenir de Gentoo, je pense qu'il ne faut pas être trop pessimiste non plus, on verra bien.

----------

## xaviermiller

ouais, wait and see, mais bon, il y a un an, on pouvait se targuer d'être "more than up-to-date" (c'était l'idée : on a les sources, donc on merge plus vite que les autres paquets binaires)...

----------

## Temet

C'est clair, on est à la rue, c'est la misère pour avoir KNetworkmanager par exemple... qui devrait pourtant être dans portage vu qu'il peut être un peu utile quand même.

----------

## xaviermiller

mais bon, quelles sont les (meta-)distributions qui fonctionnent ? apparemment, si elles ne sont pas soutenues par une boîte, à un moment ça tourne en rond...

----------

## boozo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Mais qu'il est con ce moteur de recherche... il ne va pas me faire croire que le mot "screen" n'apparait jamais dans le forum, je l'ai moi même écrit plusieurs fois.
> 
> T'ain, quelle plaie phpbb, quelle plaie.
> 
> /me plaint les admins, car l'interface d'administration est bouzeuse.
> ...

 

'alute

je ne vais pas vraiment aider en disant cela mais afin de dissiper le doute : screen est bien dans la liste des stopword du forum ; ceci-dit "la plupart du temps" on arrive à contourner le problème (/me l'aime bien cette fonction de recherche... névrose?)

Pour les anciens, et me rattraper un chouilla, vous pouvez aussi essayer la methode TGL (que blasserre qualifiait "d'usine à gaz"   :Mr. Green: )

----------

## Temet

Belle tentative pour me faire utiliser firefox, mais ça n'arrivera pas, même sous la torture!  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et XULrunner ?

----------

## Temet

Tiens, ce soir je tente ça : http://forums.gentoo-xeffects.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=405&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de voir que @nesl247 qui s'occupe du dépot xeffects est passé sous arch et que donc les ebuilds ne seront plus mis à jour aussi vite qu'avant.

----------

## Temet

o_O' c'est la ruée vers l'Arch

----------

## kopp

Effectivement, il y a de plus en plus de monde qui semble se tourner vers Arch en ce moment... serait-ce le nouveau truc hype ? Pourquoi pas... si j'avais pas la flemme, me ferait bien une partition Arch moi  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Pour la flemme on est deux   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xaviermiller

/me sens prêt à quitter le navire   :Confused: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

mvouais...  l'herbe est toujours plus verte ailleurs c'est bien connu    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sans rire, et tant pis si mes propos déplaisent à certains, je trouve un gros un effet "fashion victim" à toutes ces histoires.

Un petit surlignage non exhaustif : la "gué-guerre" paludis/pkgcore/portage puis les chamailleries entre devs, puis zsh/bash et enfin les bsd-like on commencés a pointer le bout de leurs nez... tout ça fait un peu cours de récré   :Rolling Eyes: 

(ok, c'est pas forcément des exemples des plus comparables je vous l'accorde mais c'est juste pour illustrer mon idée)

Je ne nie pas certains problèmes d'organisation/management du projet et/ou de l'équipe mais qd m^ ! A vous lire certains - et non des moindres - vous délaissez/reléguez un peu rapidement une distrib qui vous a certainement apporté beaucoup de choses pour des raisons plutôt subjectives et/ou passagères

Soit certains ont fait un choix pour des raisons qui leurs sont propres... quid du votre ? Pourquoi est-il le même ? a-t-il les mêmes objectifs ? les mêmes causes ? les mêmes désirs ? Ne vous méprennez pas, je ne dis pas qu'il n'est pas motivé mais ne cédez-vous pas trop vite à ce qui brille ?

Enfin, tout çà pour dire que méta-distribution oblige, ses méta-utilisateurs vont et viennent pour des raisons diverses mais - et mille excuses de paraphraser ainsi le grand Jacques -  "...mais, y'a la manière !"  :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit : @kopp : bon ok j'ai été bref et caricatural dans mes remarques, et j'ai trop simplifié mes idées. Je prendrais qq minutes sous peu pour pondre une réponse plus fournie sur mon sentiment - j'ai des interrogations qui me trotte mais on est jeudi et, je suis bon à rien le jeudi   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Meuh t'inquiète on ne va pas tous s'en aller.

Je ne dis pas que l'herbe est plus verte ailleurs, je dis que j'ai envie de voir du pays si je peux dire ça comme cela. Arch Linux était sympa quand je l'avais essayée il y a trois ans (mon dieu, c'est vieux oO) et j'aimerai bien voir comment elle a évoluée. Gentoo ne va pas au mieux pour le moment mais il y a quand même des évolutions par ci par là. La guéguerre avec Paludis comme tu l'appelles, même si elle a été la cause de pas mal de maux entre devs, je pense que c'était une bonne chose. Avoir un autre gestionnaire de paquet, c'est pas plus mal, ça fait avancer les choses et il faut reconnaitre que portage a ses faiblesses.

Pour ce qui est du "hype" et des "fashion victims" comme tu dis, je pense que ça fait partie du mouvement. Quand Beryl est sorti, tout le monde ou presque l'a essayé. La pression est retombée, et beaucoup sont retournés à leur ancien VM. Ubuntu est hype, mais surtout au niveau des nouveau-venus. Les autres ont certainement essayés une fois, mais c'est tout. En ce moment, c'est Arch. C'est certainement justifié quelque part. Quand je l'avais essayé, pacman était rapide, la distro entière était rapide et simple à la fois. Les choses ont dû être améliorées depuis, donc c'est normal que ça devienne un nouveau truc hype, comme Gentoo l'a été il y a quelques années. Malheureusement les modes changent, et parfois ça laisse des marques. Gentoo est dans une crise d'identité en ce moment, elle n'est plus la distro hype qu'elle était, le dev stagne un peu et les problèmes surgissent. A voir si l'équipe est capable de surmonter le tout.

----------

## Temet

En tout cas, j'aurais du l'installer depuis longtemps le knetworkmanager!

Encore un changement de siècle ^^

----------

## E11

Il n'y a rien d' "illogique" en le faite que gentoo ait un petit "moins bien" pour le moment. C'est pareil partout, il y a des moments ou tout va bien et des moments ou tout va mal (bon évidement tout est relatif pour ce qui est d'aller "mal"  :Wink: ) Il y a pleins d'exemples illustrant la chose : Amd, il y a encore un an, il était le n°1 point de vue qualité des processeurs pc... et maintenant il est juste bon à "survivre" derrière son concurrent. Renault en F1 aussi, l'année passée ils étaient champion du monde, gagnaient près d'un grand prix sur deux et maintenant ils doivent se batte pour etre seulement dans les 10 premiers... Et des exemples comme ceux-là, il y en a un paquet...

Bref, tout ça pour dire que oui, gentoo est dans un moment de "moins bien", mais à force de travail et de persévérence tout rentrera dans l'ordre (ou devrait rentré dans l'ordre... je ne suis pas trop ce qui se passe niveau devs mais je ne crois pas me tromper en disant qu'il doit resté un tas de gens dans gentoo motivés et qui font leur maximum pour que ça aille mieu...)

Pour ce qui est des personnes qui décident de quitter gentoo en ce moment, je ne crois pas qu'il faut leur en vouloir... La fidelité de nos jours n'est plus vraiment un truc "à la mode"... mais qui sait, c'est peut-etre pour mieu revenir ! (et puis, c'est vrai aussi que le changement peut faire du bien... maintenant il faut voir au détriment de quoi... )

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Je constate seulement qu'il y a actuellement énormément de bruit autour de l'Open Source, et on le présente comme une bande d'ados égocentriques ne sachant pas travailler en équipe pour le bien d'un projet et non leurs intérêts personnels.

Je constate aussi que depuis plusieurs mois, ma Gentoo n'est plus à la pointe, et mon tempérament de geek qui l'avait choisie pour cette raison commence à se sentir frustré.

Je vois aussi de nombreux forks sortir de tous les coins, mais jamais aucun projet n'aboutit pleinement.

Ma Gentoo ne bouge plus, plus de GWN depuis 1 mois et demi, je constate simplement que Gentoo est temporairement paralysée.

Je peux patienter quelques semaines, mais pas plus, j'ai besoin de faire mon geek...

PS: s'il faut rémunérer une équipe de base, je suis prêt à contribuer : c'est quand même normal qu'on supporte la méta-distribution qu'on utilise  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

@boozo: je suis 100% d'accord avec toi, mais en même temps par caractère étant comme @XavierMiller un fouineur dans l'âme je teste pas mal de distributions et de nouvelles choses sous Gentoo.

Par contre depuis quelque temps il faut bien reconnaitre que ma distribution préférée ne va pas très bien et certain jour ça me frustre!

Pour finir le côté "herbe plus verte ailleurs" est une constante de l'esprit humain, mais je ne m'inquiète pas plus que ça car plusieurs de ceux qui sont partis vont vite revenir pour se retrouver en terrain connu.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je pense qu'il serait intéressant que Gentoo engage à plein temps des développeurs afin de maintenir le coeur du système.

Une combinaison "société privée + volontaires" serait on ne peut plus salutaire, un peu comme Canonical, Red Hat, Suse, ...

----------

## titoucha

Mais à l'heure actuelle je ne vois pas trop quelle entreprise pourrait prendre des participations dans Gentoo et surtout qui fasse le consensus.

----------

## xaviermiller

A partir du moment où une entreprise prend le dessus, il n'y a plus de consensus : il faut aller dans la direction décidée par un comité.

Avec un consensus, on tourne en rond, à moins d'être Belge et de supporter les discussions interminables (élections législatives terminées, on est parti pour 100 jours de palabres pour former un gouvernement)

----------

## titoucha

Je parlais de consensus pour entrer dans le comité décisionnel et non ensuite pour la direction prise par la distribution qui sera évidement donné par celui-ci.

----------

## xaviermiller

ah ok  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

[coup de gueule]Juste pour dire que si je trouve que le forum a une bonne mentalité, LES irc (dont #tribugentoo) ont vraiment une grosse mentalité de merde.[/coup de gueule]

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> [coup de gueule]Juste pour dire que si je trouve que le forum a une bonne mentalité, LES irc (dont #tribugentoo) ont vraiment une grosse mentalité de merde.[/coup de gueule]

 

C'est un des aléas du "direct"   :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> [...]Ma Gentoo ne bouge plus, plus de GWN depuis 1 mois et demi, je constate simplement que Gentoo est temporairement paralysée.[...]

 

Juste un petit mot pour dire que les genz de la GWN ont rencontrés quelques problèmes internes (apparemment dû à des problèmes de recoupement de connaissances) et que la newsletter revient bientôt.

----------

## kopp

 *Temet wrote:*   

> [coup de gueule]Juste pour dire que si je trouve que le forum a une bonne mentalité, LES irc (dont #tribugentoo) ont vraiment une grosse mentalité de merde.[/coup de gueule]

 

IRC c'est fait pour troller, sur #tribugentoo dont le but était d'échapper au dictature des règles imposées sur le chan officiel. Après si tu n'es pas capable de supporter ça, personne ne te force à venir, tu es libre.

----------

## titoucha

C'est bien pour ça que je n'y vais presque jamais   :Twisted Evil: 

PS: personne ne t'y oblige d'ailleur.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je suis sur Internet depuis des lunes (1992) et n'ai jamais touché à IRC (en fait, jamais beaucoup utilisé les chats genre MSN).

C'est grave, docteur ? je rate des trucs ?

----------

## titoucha

Pour moi non, tu ne loupes rien   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## truc

bah, y'a des chans ou il fait bon vivre! je n'y vais pas sans arret, mais je sais que je n'ai jamais eu de problème sur des chans comme #openvz, #vim, #openvpn, et bien d'autres, en fait tousles chans amoyen voir faible débit, boycoter absoluement les chans de distrib!

----------

## titoucha

Je veux bien te croire, car je ne connais que deux ou trois chans et vu que c'est pas mon truc je n'ai pas poussé plus loin   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ouais, wait and see, mais bon, il y a un an, on pouvait se targuer d'être "more than up-to-date" (c'était l'idée : on a les sources, donc on merge plus vite que les autres paquets binaires)...

 

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Gentoo est dans une crise d'identité en ce moment, elle n'est plus la distro hype qu'elle était, le dev stagne un peu et les problèmes surgissent. A voir si l'équipe est capable de surmonter le tout.

 

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> En effet, avant j'avais des tonnes de paquets à mettre à jour quotidiennement, et depuis un bon moment, quasi-rien.
> 
> Gentoo serait-il mort ?

 

C'est inquiétant tout ça, surtout quand on revient sous Gentoo après quelques mois sous Arch.  :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

Je ne dirai plus du mal de Google!

----------

## nonas

C'est pas parce que quelqu'un fait quelque chose de bien qu'on doit pas le critiquer sur tout le reste  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Y a les Google Summer of Code aussi ... et puis perso, tous ceux qui râlent sur Gmail, il n'ont qu'à pas s'en servir. J'utilise pas Gmail et ma vie se passe très bien.

----------

## nonas

Ma remarque était d'ordre très général (et je n'utilise pas Gmail non plus  :Wink:  )

----------

## nico_calais

bah moi je l'utilise et ça me va.

----------

## dapsaille

Heyyy .. ils me font flipper google quand meme ...

 Ils s'imiscent bien trop dans des projets GNU/Linux à mon gout .. 

le coté "tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil" ne m'as jamais plu ...

----------

## titoucha

J'ai la même impression que toi, en plus je n'ai pas une confiance illimitée en l'ogre google.

Google est très axé sur le libre, mais je ne vois pas trop où se trouve leurs intérêts, c'est quand même une entreprise qui cherche à tout bouffer, donc je le répète encore je suis très prudent.

----------

## Temet

Leur intérêt est évident et ouvertement annoncé : faire chier Microsoft!

L'ennemi de ton ennemi est ton ami.

Comme déjà dit, rien ne vous force à utiliser les produits Google... en attendant, il fait plus de bien que de mal au libre.

----------

## Magic Banana

Et si l'intérêt de Google était simplement d'affaiblir l'emprise de Micro$oft sur l'i,formatique personnelle. Cela obligerait alors à l'utilisation de logiciels portables comme la suite bureautique online de Google, son client mail online et pourtant très agéable d'utiisation, GoogleTalk, etc.

Sans parler des méthodes injustes de Micro$oft : inclusion dans Vista d'un champs de recherche MSN Search, refus de respecter les standards Web, empêchant aux interfaces Web d'atteindre le niveau des interfaces des logiciels "locaux", etc.

EDIT : Grillé par Temet  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Et si l'intérêt de Google était simplement d'affaiblir l'emprise de Micro$oft sur l'i,formatique personnelle. Cela obligerait alors à l'utilisation de logiciels portables comme la suite bureautique online de Google, son client mail online et pourtant très agéable d'utiisation, GoogleTalk, etc.
> 
> Sans parler des méthodes injustes de Micro$oft : inclusion dans Vista d'un champs de recherche MSN Search, refus de respecter les standards Web, empêchant aux interfaces Web d'atteindre le niveau des interfaces des logiciels "locaux", etc.
> 
> EDIT : Grillé par Temet 

 

Oui et donc exit openoffice thunderbird et autres joyeusetés .... c'est justement son appétit qui me fait flipper ..

 Il veut bouffer microsoft .. et ensuite il boufferas qui ?

----------

## Temet

Pour l'instant, on a quelques années devant nous avant qu'il bouffe M$, on a tout le temps de s'inquiéter.  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Oui et donc exit openoffice thunderbird et autres joyeusetés .... c'est justement son appétit qui me fait flipper ..
> 
>  Il veut bouffer microsoft .. et ensuite il boufferas qui ?

 

Leur développement du libre est vraiment à double tranchant  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Temet

Bizarrement, ça n'inquiète personne que Firefox (d'ailleurs bien plus performant sous Windows que sous Linux) écrase tous les autres navigateurs libres, idem pour Thunderbird et OOo.

Faudra qu'on m'explique la logique Linuxienne un jour, car y a rien à faire, j'y arrive pas.

Bref, mangez du Konqueror/Epiphany/Opera(oui oui, le pas libre), du Kmail/jesaispasquoisousGnome et du Koffice/Abiword et je commencerai à y croire un peu plus...

----------

## davidou2a

Galeon et Evolution pour Gnome  :Wink:  Allez Temet on fait de la résistance  :Smile: 

tiens et pourquoi pas lynx ou links   :Rolling Eyes:  un peu austere mais libre...

ok je   :Arrow:  qui m'ouvre la porte?

----------

## Temet

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Galeon et Evolution pour Gnome  Allez Temet on fait de la résistance 

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Désolé, j'ai des lacunes avec Gnome... pourtant Evolution je le savais! ^^

PS : mais Galeon, c'est pas l'ancien file browser de Gnome?

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bizarrement, ça n'inquiète personne que Firefox (d'ailleurs bien plus performant sous Windows que sous Linux) écrase tous les autres navigateurs libres, idem pour Thunderbird et OOo.
> 
> Faudra qu'on m'explique la logique Linuxienne un jour, car y a rien à faire, j'y arrive pas.
> 
> Bref, mangez du Konqueror/Epiphany/Opera(oui oui, le pas libre), du Kmail/jesaispasquoisousGnome et du Koffice/Abiword et je commencerai à y croire un peu plus...

 

Pour ce que j'ai pu voir jusque là, Firefox n'est pas énormement plus utilisé que les autres, Thunderbird non plus, voire même je compte beaucoup d'adeptes de la suite de KDE. On a un grand choix et on en profite. Et puis, pourquoi rejeter les logiciels Mozilla ? Le Gecko est l'un des meilleurs moteurs de rendu Web libre  :Smile:  (remarque, Epiphany et Galeon utilisent le Gecko aussi).

Côté office, je ne connais pas vraiment Koffice, mais OOo a quand même une belle avancée et se rapproche pas mal de MS Office. (et t'as oublié de citer LaTeX au fait  :Razz: )

PS : dur de donner son avis sans virer dans le troll, prévenez-moi si je dérive ...

----------

## Temet

Non non Geekounet, t'as pas trollé! Au contraire, j'apprécie ta réponse plutot objective!  :Wink: 

Effectivement, je n'ai pas pensé à LaTeX, que je regrette de si peu maitriser mais faut avouer que la bureautique, je m'en sers au boulot et que je n'ai pas le choix, c'est MSOffice qui, faut bien l'avouer, dépasse de très très loin tous ses concurrents.

Personnellement, j'étais fan de Mozilla (navigateur), j'ai prôné le Firefox fut un temps mais je ne peux que difficilement l'encaisser pour diverses raisons qui vont partir au troll si je les évoque.   :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Et si l'intérêt de Google était simplement d'affaiblir l'emprise de Micro$oft sur l'i,formatique personnelle. Cela obligerait alors à l'utilisation de logiciels portables comme la suite bureautique online de Google, son client mail online et pourtant très agéable d'utiisation, GoogleTalk, etc.
> 
> Sans parler des méthodes injustes de Micro$oft : inclusion dans Vista d'un champs de recherche MSN Search, refus de respecter les standards Web, empêchant aux interfaces Web d'atteindre le niveau des interfaces des logiciels "locaux", etc.
> 
> EDIT : Grillé par Temet  
> ...

 

Il y aussi le moyen de faire. Micro$oft use et abuse de méthodes injustes. Google promeut le logiciel libre. J'ai donc tendance à préférer Google à Micr$oft. Maintenant ce n'est pas pour cela que je vais utiliser les logiciels propriétaires de Google comme Google Earth !  :Twisted Evil: 

La compétition est bonne pour la qualité. Il faut juste veiller à garder une ligne de conduite stricte (plus importante que la qualité du logiciel) : logiciels libres uniquement !

----------

## kopp

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Personnellement, j'étais fan de Mozilla (navigateur), j'ai prôné le Firefox fut un temps mais je ne peux que difficilement l'encaisser pour diverses raisons qui vont partir au troll si je les évoque.  

 

Tu veux parler du gouffre à mémoire et des memory leak ? Bof, c'est pas du troll, c'est un fait... Quand j'utilise firefox, je vois ma ram qui se remplit limite a vue d'oeil. Je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais ensuite X.org en bouffe de plus en plus aussi... Bref au bout de quelques jours, c'est le véritable gouffre. 

Pourtant, je l'utilise quand même parce que bon, epiphany, faut le dire, c'est moche. Même s'il me semble un peu plus leger. En tous cas, beaucoup plus rapide à se lancer sous gnome. 

Par contre, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait encore trop de logiciels "ogres" sous linux. OOo reste utilisé par la majorité parce que c'est le plus complet. Là aussi, c'est un gouffre à mémoire mais tant pi, de nos jours la mémoire tout le monde s'en fout, ça coute pas cher...

Qu'en est il de Gimp ? y a-t-il beaucoup d'alternatives ? (Je sais que KDE a un logiciel en gestation...)

----------

## Temet

Bah Gimp je le trouve très bien ^^.

Son seul défaut est ptet que je ne l'ai pas senti beaucoup évoluer depuis les années que je le connais.

Sinon, le logiciel en gestation est Krita kopp, il fait partie de KOffice (bien que son développement en soit séparé il me semble). En fait, il existe déjà mais évolue beaucoup.

De ce qui s'en dit, KOffice2 (pour KDE4) serait prometteur... moi je suis comme Saint Thomas, j'attends de voir! :d

----------

## Mickael

Bonjours,

c'est moi qui perd de l'huile ??? regarder :

 *Quote:*   

> grep -i mickael /etc/group 
> 
> daemon:x:2:root,mickael,daemon,bin
> 
> lp:x:7:root,mickael,lp
> ...

 

et deviner : 

```
groups

daemon lp wheel audio cdrom video cdrw users ipw3945d locate portage haldaemon plugdev gdm
```

 Il est ou le groupe vboxusers?

----------

## Temet

Ca fait combien de temps que t'as pas relancé ta session?   :Laughing: 

EDIT : ca sert à quoi d'être dans le group ipw3945d ???   :Shocked: Last edited by Temet on Wed Jun 20, 2007 12:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Clark

GIMP est comme beaucoup d'application graphique : les fichiers de travail peuvent prendre énormément de mémoire si on n'y fait pas attention. Mais ce n'est un secret pour personne que l'infographie est très gourmande en mémoire et en ressource processeur...

Après, je n'ai jamais remarqué que GIMP bouffait de la ram sans raison apparente, c'est à mon avis un des meilleurs logiciels libres à l'heure actuelle.

----------

## Mickael

Haaa m***** je voulais pas relancer ma session mes programmes sont en train de tourner... bon je sors,

EDIT : @Temet : je sais plus mais il va falloir que je regarde, je crois que cela datait du début des drivers dans portage, mais depuis que je patch mon noyo, cela est inutile.

----------

## Temet

Personne n'a dit le contraire Clark   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Clark: ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'à mon avis, Gimp est plus un ogre que firefox ou OOo au niveau écrasement de la concurrence, pas au niveau de la consommation mémoire.

Micktux : le groupe ipw3945d, c'est pas pour pouvoir lancer le module en tant qu'user des fois ?

----------

## Temet

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> EDIT : @Temet : je sais plus mais il va falloir que je regarde, je crois que cela datait du début des drivers dans portage, mais depuis que je patch mon noyo, cela est inutile.

 

Développe là, tu m'intéresses o_O'.

@kopp: lancer le service, pas le module  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @kopp: lancer le service, pas le module 

 

Oui oui, ma fourche a langué, désolé.

----------

## _Seth_

A propos de Gimp, il y a inkscape (bon c'est du vectoriel) et un autre dont je ne me souviens plus du nom. C'est là que l'absence de Yuk est remarquée : il n'a pas posté alors qu'on parle de Gimp  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

ça fait 6 mois que Yuk doit faire des tuts pour Gimp. Comme il ne les a pas fait, il se cache !

(Bon, c'est une plaisanterie, mais j'espère que tout va bien pour lui)

Sinon, avec inkscape tu fais pas du tout le même genre de truc qu'avec Gimp.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Sinon, avec inkscape tu fais pas du tout le même genre de truc qu'avec Gimp.

 

En effet, le dessin bitmap, comme Gimp, et le dessin vectoriel, comme Inkscape, ont très peu en commun. Ces deux logiciels sont dominant mais :

* Gimp évolue très lentement et est peu à peu rattrapé en fonctionnalité par son équivelent KDE : Krita.

* D'autres lociels existent en dessin vectoriel. Les puristes LaTeX aiment Xfig et la plupart d'entre nous connaissent Open Office Draw. Un autre logiciel, nouvellement libéré, est très similaire à Inkscape : Xara Xtreme.

----------

## Bapt

Attention concernant gimp, il ne faut pas le sous estimer, je ne connais pas trop où en est son développement mais voila son prochain moteur : http://www.gegl.org/ très très prometteur, il devrait propulser le prochain gimp stable et donc lui apporter plein de nouvelles fonctionnalités très attendus.

----------

## kopp

Et si ça continue, KDE va complètement écrasé Gnome  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

C'est pas souhaitable.

----------

## kopp

Non ça ne l'est pas.

En plus, ça m'embetrait, j'utilise Gnome moi et j'ai pas envie de passer à KDE.

C'est juste qu'en ce moment les app Qt et KDE semblent progresser beaucoup plus que les apps Gtk et Gnome. 

KDE 4 est plein de promesses... Gnome 3, c'est plus ou moins une rumeur ... Les logiciels KDE sont plein de promesses, se développent vites etc. Les logiciels Gtk semble stagner... à voir dans le futur.

----------

## Magic Banana

Avec Gnome comme bureau par défaut de Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora, Red Hat, etc. Avec des applications GTK comme Firefox, Thunderbird, Open Office, Gimp, Inkscape, F-Spot, Emacs, etc. Je ne me fais pas de soucis pour le futur de Gnome qui, politiquement, suit une quête de la simplicité des plus vendeuses à l'heure de la démocratisation de GNU/Linux.

----------

## truc

Pour les tutos de gimp, y'a un hors serie de "linux france" sur gimp!

Sinon, j'suis assez d'accord en ce qui concerne gnome, bon je n'l'utilise pas, mais ce que j'aime aussi par rapport à kde, (en dehors des l'esthétique, que je préfère également), c'est, comme tu le dis, sa simplicité (dans le sense épuré)  :Very Happy: 

Et donc j'imagine assez mal un si bon environement disparaitre  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Avec Gnome comme bureau par défaut de Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora, Red Hat, etc. Avec des applications GTK comme Firefox, Thunderbird, Open Office, Gimp, Inkscape, F-Spot, Emacs, etc. Je ne me fais pas de soucis pour le futur de Gnome qui, politiquement, suit une quête de la simplicité des plus vendeuses à l'heure de la démocratisation de GNU/Linux.

 

Gnome est aussi le bureau par défaut de Suse, je le rappelle.

Plus AUCUNE distro majeure n'utilise KDE en desktop par défaut et ça c'est pas terrible. Perso, je me fais beaucoup plus de soucis pour KDE que pour Gnome. Et dire que KDE se développe plus vite... ça fait plus d'un an qu'il ne se passe rien à cause de la migration vers Qt4, qui en sera (ou pas loin) à la version 5 à la sortie de KDE 4 o_O'.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Gnome est aussi le bureau par défaut de Suse, je le rappelle.

 

Je ne parle pas des traîtres...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kopp

tu oublies quand même Kubuntu, Mandriva par exemple, qui utilisent KDE comme bureau comme défaut.

PC-BSD aussi, même si ce n'est pas _majeur_

Mais je te l'accorde, beaucoup utilisent Gnome. Reste qu'il y a un développement actif du côté de KDE.

Les releases trainent, mais elles apportent des choses, a priori.

Quand on voit la dernière release de Gnome, ils avaient du mal à remplir la page de présentation des nouvelles features, je trouve.

----------

## Desintegr

C'est vrai que KDE 3.5 n'évolue plus beaucoup. Cette série arrive en fin de vie.

Les développeurs sont occupés à développer KDE 4.0.

KDE 4.0 apportera quand même pas mal de choses :

 - le port vers Qt4

 - des nouvelles applications (Dolphin, Okular, etc.)

 - des nouvelles fonctionnalités dans les applications

 - un nouveau thème Oxygen (icônes, décorations de fenêtres, sons, etc.)

 - des améliorations dans Kwin (à la Compiz)

 - et le principal : un nouvel environnement de développement (avec Phonon, Plasma, Solid, Decibel, Akonadi, etc.)

Le développement de KDE 3 a duré plus de 5 ans en tout ! Ça sera surement pareil pour KDE 4.

Il faut savoir qu'en octobre, il s'agira de la première version d'une grande série. Ça ne sera pas forcément la grande révolution immédiatement. Je m'attends donc plus à une sorte de rafraîchissement du bureau KDE (avec le nouveau thème, etc.).

Les choses commenceront certainement à devenir beaucoup plus intéressantes avec KDE 4.1 ou 4.2, comme ça a été le cas avec la série KDE 3. Les améliorations et les nouveautés vendront avec le temps.

Les divers « screencasts » présentés par les développeurs de KDE (comme ceux Aaron Seigo sur Plasma) peuvent donner une idée du potentiel de l'environnement KDE.

----------

## titoucha

D'après les informations que j'ai pu glaner ici et là, Kde 4.0 va vraiment amener de profonds changements, par exemple pour le son plus de cet horrible arts.

Je suis impatient de le voir en "vrai"

----------

## Desintegr

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> par exemple pour le son plus de cet horrible arts

 

Tu sais, tu mets USE="... -arts ...." dans ton make.conf et ça fait exactement pareil avec KDE 3.5  :Razz: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   par exemple pour le son plus de cet horrible arts 
> 
> Tu sais, tu mets USE="... -arts ...." dans ton make.conf et ça fait exactement pareil avec KDE 3.5 

 

C'est fait depuis longtemps   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Je plussoie Desintegr, faudra attendre KDE 4.1 ou 4.2 pour avoir quelque chose d'intéressant.

KDE 3.5 a encore une longue vie devant lui et... bah il ne marche pas si mal  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Il y a aussi un grand changement dans la version 4 : comme ils le disent eux-même : 

 *Quote:*   

> KDE 4.0 Alpha1 marks the end of the addition of large features to the KDE base libraries and shifts the focus onto integrating those new technologies into applications and the basic desktop.

 

Et là Kde devient réellement intéressant!!

----------

## Temet

Dites, puisque y a pas la mal de LaTeX fans dans le coin.

Il me semble que TeTeX a été abandonné. Pourquoi dans portage on a Texlive 2005 et pas 2007??? o_O'

EDIT : je viens de voir un bugs qui traine depuis des mois...

EDIT 2 : bah y a pas de mainteneur o_O''''''. En fait, Gentoo est encore bien plus dans la merde que ce que je pensais.

----------

## xaviermiller

ouaips, je pense que d'ici 1 an, HURD sera plus à jour que ...

bon je me tais   :Razz: 

----------

## Bapt

Temet fait gaffe la déprime de guette...

----------

## Temet

ou l'exile   :Sad: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bon allez pour le fun ...

 Psailleko c'est moi et thxraph un bon pote ..

 On s'est laché l'année dernière ... allez terminer moi le boulot svp :p

http://blog.iftbqp.com/?p=112

----------

## titoucha

Non je ne tomberais pas dans le panneau, ce blog c'est le mal   :Shocked: 

----------

## Mickael

Bonjours,

j'ouvre pas de topic pour mon petit problème car il ne semble pas en relation directe avec gentoo, quoique. Je fais comment pour avoir le net sous Virtulabox+Windows98® le tout sur une gentoo. J'essaye d'avoir plus particulièrement un fichier de partage entre ma gentoo et Virtualbox+Windows98® Donc je fais (et cela fonctionne très bien) sous gentoo : 

```
vboxmanage sharedfolder add "win" -name "PartageWin" -hostpath "/media/DATA/PartageWin"
```

Ok, j'ai pas d'erreur, je lance virtualbox, puis je lance la commande sous Windows :

```
net use D: \vboxsvrPartageWin
```

 et là, une console s'affiche et me dit, erreur truc machin, je dois être connecté avant. Une petite remarque au passage, la lettre D je l'ai choisie comme ça au hasard, ne sachant pas quoi mettre, est-ce bon? tant que cette lettre est différente de A: et C: (vous me comprennez j'en suis sur).

Juste pour enfoncer le clou, il y a un wiki sur gentoo + virtualbox +net mais moi je ne comprends absolument rien aux réseaux.

----------

## Temet

```
net use D: \\vboxsvr\PartageWin
```

En théorie... j'ai essayé chez moi aussi, et ça ne marche pas non plus... j'ai pas creusé cependant je t'avouerai...

----------

## Mickael

Et le net ?

----------

## Temet

Perso moi le net marche out of virtualbox  :Wink: 

Sinon, je capte pas pourquoi t'as rajouté un dossier de partage en ligne de commande alors que t'as une interface quand même plutot conviviale pour ça.

Je veux bien que tu sois Gentooiste barbu... mais fopapousser (C)

----------

## Mickael

ouaaaais je saaaais, mmais heeeeuu j'avais un tuto et une doc sous le coude alors, j'ai pas regardé l'interface  :Embarassed:   mais bon c'est chiant, au minimum je voudrais pouvoir partager un dossier, et si je ne peux pas alors il me faut le net.

----------

## Bapt

Un peu de pub pour qemu :

-hdb fat:rw:/home/bapt/partage

et hop même pas besoin de réseau, mon disque est vue comme une partoche FAT32 par l'os invité  :Smile: 

remplacez rw par rien pour être read only,

remplacez rw par floppy et vous aurez une disquette,

Attention il y a tout de même des limitations, ce référer à la doc.

Pour le faire en réseau -smb /home/bapt/partage

C'est tellement simple qu'il n'y a pas besoin de GUI  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Qemu ne compile pas avec gcc4 > poubelle.

----------

## Mickael

Bon j'ai le net avec un Windws2000. Mais toujours pas de partage de fichier...., je vous tient au courant.

EDIT : j'ai trouvé cela :

 *Quote:*   

> Au niveau du réseau, je me suis battu un moment. Entre le NAT et le Host Interface. En fait, je cherchais à faire communiquer mon Linux et mon Windows. Que ma machine virtuelle soit joignable de l'extérieur ne m'intéresse pas vraiment tout de suite. Malgré ce que peut afficher un ifconfig sous Linux, un réseau est créé avec le NAT entre les deux machines. Le plus simple étant de jeter un oeil sur la config de la machine virtuelle. Dans mon cas, je me retrouve avec un Windows connecté en 10.0.2.15 avec une passerelle sur 10.0.2.2. Ce qui veut dire qu'il suffit d'appeler les machines par leur IP (ou de modifier les fichiers host) pour que tout le monde se voit tranquillement.

 

Ce qui est bien mon cas. Mais je le modifie comment mon fichier host?

----------

## xaviermiller

c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

De mieux en mieux ... je mets mon système à jour et downgrade de eix (0.9.1 > 0.8. :Cool:  et de ruby.

----------

## davidou2a

Eh bah on a meme plus les derniers trucs tendance a portée de nos mimines??? pas bien ça  :Sad: 

*** EDIT ***

Bouh je viens de me faire peur j'ai fait un 

```
# rm -rf
```

  de mon dossier contenant mes ogg... heureusement Photorec is here  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Bonjours les gens,

alors me re-voilà avec virtualbox et le partage de fichier entre l'hôte et l'invité. Dans le fichier smb.conf : on rajoute :  *Quote:*   

>  hosts allow = 172.16.106. 10.0.2. 127.

  C'est ce qui est en gras qui est important. Pour trouver le bon début de cette adresse, il suffit de taper ipconfig ou  route print dans une console windows sous virtualbox et chercher la passerelle par défaut. Ensuite on crée un utilisateur samba avec un mot de passe. 

```
smbpasswd -a tartempion
```

 puis on complète avec le mot de passe. Ensuite (nous sommes encore sous linux) on partage un fichier. Et voilà, une fois l'os invité lancé, il suffit de faire un clic droit sur le favori réseau, puis de choisir : connecter un lecteur réseau. On nous demande de compléter deux champs :  *Quote:*   

> lecteur Y:

 on y touche pas et  *Quote:*   

> Dossier : \\10.0.2.2\NomDuFichierPartagé

  puis vous vous connectez avec un nom d'utilisateur différent, que vous complèterez avec l'identifiant et le mot de passe samba précédemment créé, et vous avez un partage.  :Very Happy: 

Enjoy !

source : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/virtualbox_partage

----------

## polytan

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Qemu ne compile pas avec gcc4 > poubelle.

 

Comme  mplayer ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bapt

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Comme  mplayer ? 

 

heu... mplayer compile très bien avec gcc4,..., j'ai du louper un truc moi

----------

## polytan

Ah non, je me souviens, c'est pour USE=real qu'il faut gcc-3.3.6.

Désolé   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AgentMat

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Ah non, je me souviens, c'est pour USE=real qu'il faut gcc-3.3.6.
> 
> Désolé  

 

c est simplement que le support du codec real se fait par un binaire close source qui a ete compile avec gcc 3.3.6. Mais tu n es pas oblige d installer gcc 3.3.6, pour ca tu as sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 qui t offres les librairies dont a besoin le codec (ca sert aussi pour certaines versions du driver ATI qui demandent aussi gcc3.3.6)

----------

## polytan

 *AgentMat wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  pour ca tu as sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 qui t offres les librairies dont a besoin le codec (ca sert aussi pour certaines versions du driver ATI qui demandent aussi gcc3.3.6)

 

Oui. sur mon système, je n'ai pas de gcc-3.3.6, juste libstdc++-v3

----------

## geekounet

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Ah non, je me souviens, c'est pour USE=real qu'il faut gcc-3.3.6.
> 
> Désolé  

 

Il ne sert pas à compiler, c'est juste pour avoir la libstdc++.so.5 parce que realplay est un soft proprio, donc non recompilable, qui dépend de cette vieille lib. Tu peux aussi emerger sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 pour te passer du gcc 3.3.

EDIT : j'avais pas vu la page suivante ...

----------

## polytan

Je suis dégouté, hier je tente (à reculons) d'installer le scanner et les imprimantes à la maison...

Et là, pas de bol, tout marche !

Tout, rein qui ne va pas, rien a bidouiller (ou presque).

J'avais même compilé en dur dans le noyau (avant de savoir qu'il me le fallait) sans le vouloir ce qui me fallait pour le scanner scsi.

En tout cas, un grand merci aux devs sane, le scanner c'est de la boulette (d'ailleurs, pour les scanneurs récents, il y a un projet qui a prit la relève ? car le site est mort depuis fin 2006...) et puis cups ca roule au poil et hplip aussi !

Na !

Bon, je vais continuer le netboot, au moins ça ça ne marche pas.

----------

## titoucha

C'est vrai que sane à l'air mort de puis fin 2006   :Confused: 

----------

## Bapt

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que sane à l'air mort de puis fin 2006  

 

Mais vous êtes grave, un site n'a jamais été représentatif de l'état de vie d'un projet, encore moins OpenSource, pour cela il faut regarder les ML et les sources.

La dernière news date bien de Juillet 2006, mais la précédente de septembre 2005. En revanche si on va voir dans le CVS de SANE, dernier commit pour la partie sane-backend il y a 39 minutes (heure du post  :Smile: ). Donc le projet est toujours vivant, il n'a en revanche peut être pas besoin de releaser tous les 4 matins, car ils ont une base solide qui n'a peut être plus franchement besoin d'être modifiée en profondeur.

----------

## polytan

La ML, la ML... Je n'ai jamais recu autant de spam que par la ML de sane-project.

Mais bon, vu comment ca c'est passé pour mon scanner, j'ai envoyé un mail pour les remercier de leur travail.

C'est la minimum je pense  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Le plus important, c'est la reconnaissance

  ...  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *http://www.orange-business.com/fr/lna/transversal/about/faits/index.html wrote:*   

> Plus de 3 700 multinationales utilisatrices de nos services informatiques et de transfert de données, dont les deux tiers comptent parmi les 100 premières sociétés mondiales. 

 

C'est moi ou y'a réellement un problème avec cette phrase? 2*3700/3 < 100   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Question: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Mais vous êtes grave, un site n'a jamais été représentatif de l'état de vie d'un projet, encore moins OpenSource, pour cela il faut regarder les ML et les sources..

 

Ha non pas grave, fatigués, mais pas grave.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## polytan

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*   Mais vous êtes grave, un site n'a jamais été représentatif de l'état de vie d'un projet, encore moins OpenSource, pour cela il faut regarder les ML et les sources.. 
> 
> Ha non pas grave, fatigués, mais pas grave. 

 

Dans mes bras titoucha !

----------

## kopp

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *http://www.orange-business.com/fr/lna/transversal/about/faits/index.html wrote:*   Plus de 3 700 multinationales utilisatrices de nos services informatiques et de transfert de données, dont les deux tiers comptent parmi les 100 premières sociétés mondiales.  
> 
> C'est moi ou y'a réellement un problème avec cette phrase? 2*3700/3 < 100     

 

Meuh non y a pas de problèmes, tu découvres juste les mathématiques des entreprises et de propagande  :Smile: 

----------

## polytan

Oui, mais les 100 dernières entreprises sont toutes exéquoea, à hauteur de 1850.

Dans les stats des meilleurs boîtes, on passe de 100 à 1851  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

 *polytan wrote:*   

> exéquoea

 

tu voulais dire ex aequo je crois  :Wink: 

----------

## polytan

 *kopp wrote:*   

> tu voulais dire ex aequo je crois 

 

Effectivement. Mais je dois dire que j'ai cherché plusieurs écritures :p , surtout que j'essaie de faire quand même gaffe à l'orthographe (j'avoue, j'aurais pu aller dans google...)

/me fournit un fouet

[Edit] En relisant comment je l'ai écrit, c'est vraiment pitoyable ![/Edit]

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*    *http://www.orange-business.com/fr/lna/transversal/about/faits/index.html wrote:*   Plus de 3 700 multinationales utilisatrices de nos services informatiques et de transfert de données, dont les deux tiers comptent parmi les 100 premières sociétés mondiales.  
> 
> C'est moi ou y'a réellement un problème avec cette phrase? 2*3700/3 < 100      
> 
> Meuh non y a pas de problèmes, tu découvres juste les mathématiques des entreprises et de propagande 

 

AMHA, quand ils parlent de "multinationales", ils parlent des multiples entreprises/filiales des entreprises.

Alors, oui, les 100 plus grosses sociétés peuvent compter ensemble plusieurs milliers de filiales ...

Mais je reconnais que c'est très mal exprimé   :Confused: 

----------

## geekounet

C'est avec une grande tristesse que je dois vous annoncer que ma Gentoo/FreeBSD est actuellement dans une longue et douloureuse agonie, et que ses heures sont maintenant comptées  :Crying or Very sad: 

Des suites mystérieuses de la recompilation de freebsd-lib, la moitié des binaires ne fonctionnent plus, du genre :

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/bin/python: Undefined symbol "_init"
```

Impossible de trouver l'origine du bug, les devs l'ont rencontré aussi sans savoir quoi y faire ...

Ma g/fbsd est donc irrémédiablement cassée, et une réinstallation ce soir s'impose, je vais devoir mettre fin à ses jours  :Sad: 

/me brule un cierge ...

Mais ce coup ci pour sa prochaine vie, j'y mettrai une vraie FreeBSD, histoire d'avoir un système solide et de tester ça  :Wink: 

À suivre ...

----------

## Bapt

Si tu passe en FreeBSD "pure" passe directement en CURRENT, la stable 7.0 ne devrait pas tarder à sortir, donc la branche CURRENT est très stable et apporte plein de petites choses sympathiques : gcc 4.2, ZFS, nouveau schedule SCHED_ULE2 qui déchire, pf mis à jour en version correspondant à OpenBSD 4.1, bref que du bonheur  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Oki, j'y penserai  :Smile: 

Pour y passer, suffit d'installer une 6.2, installer les ports, configurer en CURRENT et tout mettre à jour (voire recompiler world) ?

----------

## nico_calais

J'ai installé une freebsd dimanche, pour l'instant j'en suis content.

----------

## Bapt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Oki, j'y penserai 
> 
> Pour y passer, suffit d'installer une 6.2, installer les ports, configurer en CURRENT et tout mettre à jour (voire recompiler world) ?

 

Tu as des CD d'installation snapshot tous les mois donc tu peux les utiliser pour avoir une current déjà presque à jours.

Sinon un 6.2, tu mets à jours les sources (csup en '* default release=cvs tag=." dès que la branche 7 tu rebuild : make buildworld && make buildkernel && make installworld && make installkernel && mergemaster -p && make check-old && make delete-old && make delete-old-libs

ensuite tu installes tes ports (sinon si tu les as déjà installés tu sera bon pour les recompilés : portupgrade -af)

voila  :Smile: 

Pour les snapshots ça se passe ici : ftp://ftp.fr.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/200706 tu as les snapshots des cd d'install 6-STABLE et 7-CURRENT pour le mois de juin.

EDIT: 

au delà du handbook qui donne déjà tout ça très bien, dans l'entête du makefile : /usr/src/Makefile : 

```

#  1.  `cd /usr/src'       (or to the directory containing your source tree).

#  2.  `make buildworld'

#  3.  `make buildkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'     (default is GENERIC).

#  4.  `make installkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'   (default is GENERIC).

#  5.  `reboot'        (in single user mode: boot -s from the loader prompt).

#  6.  `mergemaster -p'

#  7.  `make installworld'

#  8.  `make delete-old'

#  9.  `mergemaster'

# 10.  `reboot'

# 11.  `make delete-old-libs' (in case no 3rd party program uses them anymore)

```

----------

## titoucha

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Sinon un 6.2, tu mets à jours les sources (csup en '* default release=cvs tag=." dès que la branche 7 tu rebuild : make buildworld && make buildkernel && make installworld && make installkernel && mergemaster -p && make check-old && make delete-old && make delete-old-libs
> 
> ensuite tu installes tes ports (sinon si tu les as déjà installés tu sera bon pour les recompilés : portupgrade -af

 

Sympa la commande de mise à jour pas trop usine à gaz.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Bapt

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*   Sinon un 6.2, tu mets à jours les sources (csup en '* default release=cvs tag=." dès que la branche 7 tu rebuild : make buildworld && make buildkernel && make installworld && make installkernel && mergemaster -p && make check-old && make delete-old && make delete-old-libs
> 
> ensuite tu installes tes ports (sinon si tu les as déjà installés tu sera bon pour les recompilés : portupgrade -af 
> 
> Sympa la commande de mise à jour pas trop usine à gaz.  

 

Bah tu la met dans un script qui te met des couleurs, tu l'appel update-sys et hop ta ligne de command 

update-sys  :Smile:  vachement plus sympas.

Sinon il existe aussi freebsd-update qui te permet de suivre les mise à jour de sécu de façon binaire et la montée de version : 

freebsd-update fetch

freebsd-update install 

tu même l'écrire en une ligne : freebsd-update fetch install et même revenir en arrière en cas de pépin : freebsd-update rollback. C'est plus convi non ?

----------

## geekounet

Héhé merci, je pourrai m'y lancer tranquille ce soir comme ça  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

J'avais testé un FreeBSD et j'avais bien aimé, mais après la mise à jour de mon pc je me suis retrouvé avec une machine qui a des composants non reconnu par FreeBSD et j'ai laissé tomber.

En plus ma Gentoo me suffit amplement.

----------

## Temet

Apple rachète cups

Ca c'est mal!!!!!

Je déteste Apple ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titoucha

Moi non plus ça ne me plait pas ce rachat.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nonas

Y'a de quoi être sceptique mais attendons de voir.

Si Apple paye ce monsieur pour travailler sur son projet et que la licence ne change pas j'y vois vraiment aucun inconvénient.

Après comme dit sur dlfp (https://linuxfr.org/2007/07/17/22744.html ; https://linuxfr.org/~LarryCow/24908.html) y'aura peut-être des problèmes pour intégrer certains patchs mais dans l'immédiat, un bon vieux "wait & see" me paraît plutôt approprié.

----------

## titoucha

Le wait & see c'est bien mais n'empèche que je suis très septique car je trouve que Appel est encore pire que M$ pour s'approprier queque chose et rien donner en échange.

Plusieurs fois déjà ils se sont fait rappeler à l'ordre pour respecter la GPL.

----------

## davidou2a

hum pas bien

----------

## zsfrack

houlla   :Shocked:  c'est pas bien tout ca il doit y avoir des gens de la fsf qui ne sont pas content. Ca va faire la meme chose qu'avec la creation de iceweasel. On va voir la creatin de "Glass".

----------

## xaviermiller

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Le wait & see c'est bien mais n'empèche que je suis très septique car je trouve que Appel est encore pire que M$ pour s'approprier queque chose et rien donner en échange.
> 
> Plusieurs fois déjà ils se sont fait rappeler à l'ordre pour respecter la GPL.

 

Ou alors ils rachètent une boîte qui fait du Windows et MacOS, et abandonnent le support pour Windows (Emagic par exemple)...

Mais bon ici, wait & see...

----------

## polytan

J'en parle ici car le topic est tout à fait approprié, peut-être pourrez vous m'aider  :Smile: 

 *polytan  sur linuxfr.org wrote:*   

> Je n'en peux plus. Cela fait plusieurs nuits que ca dure et je commence à me sentir de plus en plus bizarre.
> 
> Cela fait plusieurs années que je trempe dans le milieu des logiciels libres. Je suis très sensible à cette approche et tente de faire partager le peu de connaissance(s) que j'ai dans ce domaine.
> 
> Mais depuis quelques nuits, tout va de travers.
> ...

 

Pour ceux qui veulent le billet original : http://linuxfr.org/~polytan/24937.html

----------

## Temet

Aux très très nombreuses personnes (limite majoritaires) de l'install party qui appelaient notre chère distribution "Guènetou", je vous en.... prie  :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 *polytan wrote:*   

> J'en parle ici car le topic est tout à fait approprié, peut-être pourrez vous m'aider 
> 
>  *polytan  sur linuxfr.org wrote:*   Je n'en peux plus. Cela fait plusieurs nuits que ca dure et je commence à me sentir de plus en plus bizarre. (...)
> 
> Le problème, c'est que depuis plusieurs nuits, je rêve du libre, de GNU et de Stallman (restons toutefois correct !). C'est assez stressant, et même si je n'ai rien contre la barbe (j'en porte moi-même une très bien entretenue), voir Richard Stallman quand je dors, je me demande si je ne suis pas dérangé.
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   (on notera qu'il y a en commentaires, quelques calembours assez sympa et bien disgracieux à ton égard, mais quand on tend le manche faut s'attendre à en prendre   :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## polytan

 *boozo wrote:*   

>    (on notera qu'il y a en commentaires, quelques calembours assez sympa et bien disgracieux à ton égard, mais quand on tend le manche faut s'attendre à en prendre   )

 

J'avoue avoir peut-être cherché  :Wink:  mais je voulais aussi des réponses et/ou vécu d'autres personnes pour savoir comment faire (heureusement, ça s'est calmé (dans ma tête j'entends))

Je suis normal ! (il suffit de se le dire il parait  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## polytan

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Aux très très nombreuses personnes (limite majoritaires) de l'install party qui appelaient notre chère distribution "Guènetou", je vous en.... prie 

 

Rien à faire !

Je suis francophone et je prononce comme la langue française me le dit, soit Geaineuhtou !

Et puis dans les pays anglohpone, ils renomment tous les noms propres, Paris (dire Parisse), Reims (dire Rimeusseuh), etc.

Donc oui, rien a faire.

Oh zut :/ Je viens de voir que je suis à la fois d'accord et pas avec toi. Je ne dis pas Guènetou (le français me l'interdit) ni Djeuntoo (je ne suis pas anglophone), mais Geaineuhtou ...

D'autres sont d'accords ?

----------

## xaviermiller

moi je dis "jean-tôt"

----------

## Temet

Moi aussi je dis "Jainetou"... qui est quasiment égal à "djentou", mais très éloigné de "Guènetou".  :Wink: 

----------

## polytan

Oui.

Le "GUentoo" est très moche, mais je trouve que le "DJentoo" rape de trop, pas aussi coulant pour moi !

Mais après, tu peux dire ce que tu veux, libre à toi de ne pas respecter la prononciation francophone :p

----------

## davidou2a

françisé avec un accent bien applati, je verrai plutot comme equivalent "Jean-Tou" diminutif de Jean-Toussaint  :Smile: 

Bon en langue Corse rien a voir   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## polytan

Bon, ok, je le dis en langage polytan  :Very Happy: 

c'est à dire "j'aimeuhtoo" !  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Bah, ça dépend dans quelle langue je parle. Je dis Gènetou en français, et djentoo en anglais.

Sinon, pour ce qui est de renommé les villes en anglais, tu peux me dire comment on appelle London en français ? ou bien Göteborg ? (ce qui est d'ailleurs très moche, Gothembourg... on l'entend jamais)

----------

## davidou2a

ça va troller  :Wink: 

----------

## polytan

Bon, avant que ca ne devienne trop trollesque (gniark gniark gniark), je n'ai jamais dit qu'on avait pas le droit de prononcer différement, j'ai juste spécifier ma facon de faire, na !

(et dans mon souvenir, c'est pas moi qui ai commencé !)

Amitiés,

----------

## xaviermiller

sinon, je suis passé vétéran  :Cool: 

----------

## polytan

C'est quoi le prochain stade pour moi ? à 300 messages ? quel status ?

Pour ce que ca sert   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## kopp

Clair les statuts c'est useless

après vétéran y a plus rien de toutes façons.

Sinon je crois que ton prochain statut c'est l33t ou guru, je sais plus lequel est à 300 et l'autre à 600.

Pi m'en fous, j'ai un statut spécial :p (et inutile bien entendu, mais j'ai mon pseudo en rose :p)

----------

## Temet

Bah comme ça t'as même pas besoin de faire un coming out officiel   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bapt

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Clair les statuts c'est useless

 

Tu rigoles c'est vachement important, regarde pour moi, je suis encore "simple" l33t avec plus de 4 ans sur ce forum, et j'ai pourtant l'impression d'être là souvent et de pas mal participer, bref je ne sais pas comment vous faites tous veteran en moins d'1 an ou 2  :Smile: , Je commence à être frustré, et non je n'arrêterais pas tant que je serai pas vétéran !!!

----------

## kopp

Bapt: c'est simple, nous, on lache les trolls  :Smile: 

Puis, personnellement, je ne poste pas uniquement dans la partie francophone... donc ça en rajoute un peu aussi.

----------

## polytan

Ah, c'est ca le truc !

C'est vrai qu'on retrouve les memes personnes.

D'ailleurs, c'est ca qui est assez agréable. J'espère qu'aux prochaines RMLL on puisse se rencontrer, ou même à un autre moment, histoire de boire une bière ! (guiness powa, stout powa)

----------

## kopp

Ou bien au FOSDEM... ce sera bien placé pour la bière  :Smile: 

Je voulais y aller cette année mais j'ai pas pu, j'avais d'autres occupations le même week end...

----------

## Magic Banana

Je vous fais part ici d'une information anti-Micro$oft de plus (je me suis dit qu'un sujet en post-it c'était déjà pas mal !) : un nouveau brevet vient d'être déposé par la firme de Redmond. Elle se réserve le droit exclusif (comme si personne d'autre ne pouvait avoir cette idée  :Rolling Eyes:  ) d'utiliser un robot pour rassembler depuis votre PC des données servant à faire de la publicité personnalisée et "contextualisée" ! N'importe quelle application (comme un traitement de texte ou un logiciel de messagerie) pourrait servir à la fois de source de données et de panneau publicitaire. Vive le respect de la vie privée !

----------

## kopp

Je ne sais plus où j'ai vu vu ça, récemment. Ils parlaient qu'une telle technologie soit implantée dans le kernel de windows ou a très bas niveau.... Si c'est le cas, bravo....

----------

## nonas

Bah non c'est bien.

Les gens qui n'en veulent pas viennent chez nous (enfin chez Ubuntu   :Laughing:  ) et les autres ne récoltent que ce qu'ils méritent.

Au bout d'un moment, même les moins sensibilisés/regardants vont bien se rendre compte qu'ils se font enfermer/exploiter/couilloner... enfin espérons...

----------

## titoucha

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Bah non c'est bien.
> 
> Les gens qui n'en veulent pas viennent chez nous (enfin chez Ubuntu   ) et les autres ne récoltent que ce qu'ils méritent.
> 
> Au bout d'un moment, même les moins sensibilisés/regardants vont bien se rendre compte qu'ils se font enfermer/exploiter/couilloner... enfin espérons...

 

Malheureusement je suis moins sure que toi, je pense que la plupart des gens ne vont pas modifier leurs petites habitudes et se dire que le gouvernement doit bien avoir fait des lois pour les protéger.   :Confused: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *nonas wrote:*   Bah non c'est bien.
> 
> Les gens qui n'en veulent pas viennent chez nous (enfin chez Ubuntu   ) et les autres ne récoltent que ce qu'ils méritent.
> 
> Au bout d'un moment, même les moins sensibilisés/regardants vont bien se rendre compte qu'ils se font enfermer/exploiter/couilloner... enfin espérons... 
> ...

 

 Je pensais un peu comme toi ...

 Mais il faut avouer que j'entend de plus en plus de personnes qui passent à Ubuntu (avant que je les force a passer sous gentoo of course:) et ce ressenti s'amplifie ....

----------

## titoucha

Tant mieux si je me trompes, ce n'est que bénéfice pour le libre.

----------

## Dismantr

Je reste sceptique aussi ; j'ai beaucoup de mal à faire passer mes connaissances ne serait-ce qu'à Ubuntu... Windows a encore de beaux jours devant lui ; comment ils me disent ; "oui, c'est très bien tout ce que tu m'expliques là, mais tu sais, j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête avec un changement, Windows, c'est bien, c'est beau, et ça marche ; et puis, je préfère Photoshop et Office 2007 à tes softs artisanals... Moi tant que ça marche ça me va, et puis tout est sous emule, alors..."

Je fatigue un peu à brasser du vent, mais j'ai quand même quelques succès ça et là, donc, je continue.

Je suis quand même l'avis de nonas ; peut-être que si Windows devient chiant à utiliser [troll]Ce qu'il est déjà monstrueusement, mais bon[/troll] avec de la pub partout ; ça ne peut qu'aller dans notre sens.

----------

## _Seth_

Malheureusement, je suis assez pessimiste sur l'idée qu'en implantant de la pub à bas niveau ou en bafouant la propriété privée Micorsoft fasse fuir les gens. Il suffit de regarder combien d'entre nous ont des adresses gmail.com, qui grosso modo fait exactement la même chose.

----------

## Dismantr

Ben oui, mais on a une alternative à Micro$oft, nous : nos linux ; Nous pouvons nous rabattre sur des fournisseurs de messagerie gratuits ou non (avec ou sans pub, en somme) avec de la pub non ciblée, mais ce n'est pas la même ergonomie quand même  :Sad:  ;

Ceci dit, si quelqu'un est content d'une messagerie gratuite (j'suis étudiant  :Sad: ) avec accès pop (ou imap ; ça se serait le pied) et non dépendant d'un FAI (liberté de pouvoir migrer sans perdre ses adresses courrier) ; j'suis prenneur.

Si je me rapelle bien, la Poste et Free permettent ce genre de chose, mais demandent un certain nombre d'info pour délivrer leur comptes  :Evil or Very Mad: 

...Last edited by Dismantr on Mon Jul 23, 2007 11:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Yahoo ?

ou bien http://www.neoliage.fr/ (pas testé, je sais même pas si y a un POP mais c'est gratuit et sans pub  :Smile: )

----------

## geekounet

Ou monter ton propre serveur de mail à la maison  :Smile: 

Enfin perso, j'ai 3 adresses Gmail, et je m'en plains pas, d'autant plus que la pub je la vois pas. Du moment que ça ne sert qu'à leur pub et que c'est pas diffusé à d'autres organismes (comme c'est le cas chez MS), ça me dérange pas tellement.

----------

## kopp

Surtout que je trouve leur interface webmail agréable et efficace. Et vu que je n'utilise que plus les interfaces web pour mes mails, je trouve cela fort pratique. Bien mieux que celle de Yahoo (que soit l'ancienne, ou la désastreuse nouvelle version), d'Orange (mon dieu, quel horreur celle-ci) et le comble, Hotmail...

Sachant que les FAI doivent logger nos connexions etc, qu'on ne sait pas ce qui est fait avec les données qu'on envoie, je vois pas pourquoi je devrais me préoccuper de Google n'effaçant pas forcément mes mails...

----------

## Temet

Hier j'ai réinstallé superkaramba que je n'avais pas utilisé depuis un an / un an et demi et je dois dire que j'ai été surpris... y a eu un gros effort d'optimisation là, ça ne consomme plus o_O'.

Bref, j'ai pas encore refranchi le cap mais si je mets à refaire un thème ...

----------

## YetiBarBar

On m'a montre cette video :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olWjnfBoY8E

J'en veux un tout pareil ....

----------

## julroy67

 :Razz:  Vraiment pas mal MPX, avec un peu de chance ce sera notre futur. En tout cas j'aime bien le mode double touchscreen pour dessiner à 2. ^^

----------

## digimag

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Bah non c'est bien.
> 
> Les gens qui n'en veulent pas viennent chez nous (enfin chez Ubuntu   ) et les autres ne récoltent que ce qu'ils méritent.
> 
> Au bout d'un moment, même les moins sensibilisés/regardants vont bien se rendre compte qu'ils se font enfermer/exploiter/couilloner... enfin espérons...

 À propos d'Ubuntu j'aime bien montrer cette comparaison avec quelques une d'autres distributions linux.

----------

## Mickael

 *digimag wrote:*   

>  *nonas wrote:*   Bah non c'est bien.
> 
> Les gens qui n'en veulent pas viennent chez nous (enfin chez Ubuntu   ) et les autres ne récoltent que ce qu'ils méritent.
> 
> Au bout d'un moment, même les moins sensibilisés/regardants vont bien se rendre compte qu'ils se font enfermer/exploiter/couilloner... enfin espérons... À propos d'Ubuntu j'aime bien montrer cette comparaison avec quelques une d'autres distributions linux.

 

Je me sens bête mais j'ai pas compris le grahique search volume en fonction de la durée en année. Le second aussi d'ailleurs.... Un peu d'explication pour un ancêtre qui perd de l'huile   :Laughing:   s'vous-plaît!

----------

## Temet

Bah ça veut dire que chez Ubuntu, c'est peuplé de noobs qui ne connaissent pas les forums et ne cherchent que sur Google   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## GaMeS

Au risque de ne pas savoir ou poster le message, je le poste ici.

Serais t'il possible de mettre les DOW des semaines précédentes dans un sous-forum pour qu'ils soient plus accessibles ?

EDIT : <geekounet> Gamez, ils sont listés dans le premier post de la boite à idée

----------

## Temet

o_O'

----------

## truc

ça poiur une nouvelle c'est une bonne nouvelle, ça fait longtemps que je suis convaincu qu'un des trucs essentiels manquant à windows, est bien un gestionnaire de paquets (plus souple que le ajout/suppression de programmes )

EDIT: Mais bon, pas de quoi me faire changer d'OS  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> o_O'

 

```

c:\> windows-get visual

Downloading...

Installing...

Configuring...

Taking 300 euros from your bank account...

```

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Temet

Surtout que l'ajout/suppression de programmes... c'est surtout suppression de programmes chez eux  :Wink: 

@kwenspc :   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

 :Laughing:  et aussi

```
Sending private data to send-me-more-ads.microsoft.com
```

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Certains d'entre-vous utilisent cacti ? Je voulais le tester mais j'ai un soucis assez étange ...

Voilà comment il est compilé :

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/cacti-0.8.6j-r6  USE="apache2 snmp -bundled-adodb -vhosts" 0 kB

 

Donc avec le flag "apache2"

Voici la fin de la compilation :

 *Quote:*   

> * vhosts USE flag not set - auto-installing using webapp-config
> 
> * This is an installation
> 
> * cacti-0.8.6j-r6 is not installed - using install mode
> ...

 

Mes autres applis utilisant apache ne ralent pas et utilisent bien Apache en v2.

Avez-vous une idée de quel fichier de configration il parle à la ligne en  gras ?

@+,

Guile.

----------

## Temet

Oui, dans la dernière mise à jour de portage, apache a changé de catégorie.

Ce n'est plus "net-www" mais "www-servers".

Ne me demande pas pourquoi, sans compter le foutoir que ça va mettre dans les ebuilds du type de cacti.

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Merci Temet !

Je commence à comprendre certaines choses ... dites c'est moi, où le fait que j'utilise de plus en plus de logiciels différents, mais j'ai l'impression que la version stable n'est plus ce qu'elle était ... Je trouve de plus en plus de choses assez embêtantes qui ne sont pas corrigés au nvieau des ebuilds, même quand les patchs sont dispos ou les erreurs commentés dans bugzilla.

Enfin ... 

C'est pas çà qui me refera faire un serveur sous Debian ... 

@+,

Guile.

----------

## geekounet

Avec tous ces développeurs qui quittent le navire, faut pas s'étonner ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

Erf :/

Je crois que si ma Gentoo me pète au nez... ... rah ça me fait mal d'y penser.

Bref, je donnerai sa chance à Arch.

----------

## nonas

J'ai aussi l'impression que l'arbre officiel perd un peu de sa qualité et de fraîcheur aux profits de multiples overlays bien plus réactifs (sunrise etc).

----------

## nico_calais

Je vais faire un gros [off] mais tant pis.

J'essaie freebsd depuis quelques semaines et je bosse sur packet filter mais j'ai un petit soucis.

Je veux me connecter à mon serveur chez moi de mon travail. Pour cela, j'utilise ssh et proxytunnel. Sans le firewall, ça fonctionne nickel, en activant, le firewall, je perd la connexion.

Je bloque tout par défaut et voici ma règle :

```
pass in quick log on $ext_if proto tcp from <work> to $ext_if port 443 flags S/SA keep state
```

Je suis allé dans un forum special bsd, mais il es très peu visité. Un gars m'avait quand même conseillé les flags S/SA. J'ai essayé d'autres flags en fonction de ce que j'ai eu en loguant les paquets bloqués par PF :

```

 

16:10:12.437424 rule 0/0(match): block out on tun0: [home_ip_address].443 > [work_ip_address].58797: FP 0:112(112) ack 1 win 32844 <nop,nop,timestamp 1876831905 597750028>

16:10:12.437433 rule 0/0(match): block out on tun0: [home_ip_address].443 > [work_ip_address].58797: FP 1:112(111) ack 1 win 32844 <nop,nop,timestamp 1876831905 597750028>

16:10:12.497175 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58797 > [home_ip_address].443: . ack 4294967056 win 32767 <nop,nop,timestamp 597750123 1876831872>

16:10:12.506673 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58797 > [home_ip_address].443: . ack 4294967104 win 32767 <nop,nop,timestamp 597750133 1876831886>

16:10:12.516765 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58797 > [home_ip_address].443: . ack 4294967200 win 32767 <nop,nop,timestamp 597750143 1876831896>

16:10:12.524137 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58797 > [home_ip_address].443: . ack 0 win 32767 <nop,nop,timestamp 597750150 1876831901>

16:10:12.698154 rule 0/0(match): block out on tun0: [home_ip_address].443 > [work_ip_address].58797: FP 4294967008:112(400) ack 1 win 32844 <nop,nop,timestamp 1876832166 5

97750028>

16:10:12.879724 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58797 > [home_ip_address].443: P 1:49(48) ack 0 win 32767 <nop,nop,timestamp 597750505 1876831901>

16:10:13.086087 rule 0/0(match): block out on tun0: [home_ip_address].443 > [work_ip_address].58797: FP 4294967008:112(400) ack 1 win 32844 <nop,nop,timestamp 1876832554 5

97750028>

16:10:13.174156 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58797 > [home_ip_address].443: P 1:49(48) ack 0 win 32767 <nop,nop,timestamp 597750799 1876831901>

16:10:13.661987 rule 0/0(match): block out on tun0: [home_ip_address].443 > [work_ip_address].58797: FP 4294967008:112(400) ack 1 win 32844 <nop,nop,timestamp 1876833130 5

97750028>

16:10:13.761762 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58797 > [home_ip_address].443: P 1:49(48) ack 0 win 32767 <nop,nop,timestamp 597751387 1876831901>

16:10:14.613849 rule 0/0(match): block out on tun0: [home_ip_address].443 > [work_ip_address].58797: FP 4294967008:112(400) ack 1 win 32844 <nop,nop,timestamp 1876834082 5

97750028>

16:10:14.937784 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58797 > [home_ip_address].443: P 1:49(48) ack 0 win 32767 <nop,nop,timestamp 597752563 1876831901>

16:10:16.317606 rule 0/0(match): block out on tun0: [home_ip_address].443 > [work_ip_address].58797: FP 4294967008:112(400) ack 1 win 32844 <nop,nop,timestamp 1876835786 5

97750028>

16:10:17.289307 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58797 > [home_ip_address].443: P 1:49(48) ack 0 win 32767 <nop,nop,timestamp 597754915 1876831901>

16:10:17.381429 rule 0/0(match): block out on tun0: [home_ip_address].443 > [work_ip_address].58797: FP 4294967008:112(400) ack 1 win 32844 <nop,nop,timestamp 1876836850 5

97750028>

16:10:19.309147 rule 0/0(match): block out on tun0: [home_ip_address].443 > [work_ip_address].58797: FP 4294967008:112(400) ack 1 win 32844 <nop,nop,timestamp 1876838778 5

97750028>

16:10:21.992459 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58797 > [home_ip_address].443: P 1:49(48) ack 0 win 32767 <nop,nop,timestamp 597759619 1876831901>

16:10:22.964584 rule 0/0(match): block out on tun0: [home_ip_address].443 > [work_ip_address].58797: FP 4294967008:112(400) ack 1 win 32844 <nop,nop,timestamp 1876842434 5

97750028>

16:10:29.280630 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58926 > [home_ip_address].443: S 3840383586:3840383586(0) win 5840 <mss 1440,sackOK,timestamp 59776690

8 0,nop,wscale 0>

16:10:30.075509 rule 0/0(match): block out on tun0: [home_ip_address].443 > [work_ip_address].58797: FP 4294967008:112(400) ack 1 win 32844 <nop,nop,timestamp 1876849546 5

97750028>

16:10:31.399531 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58797 > [home_ip_address].443: P 1:49(48) ack 0 win 32767 <nop,nop,timestamp 597769027 1876831901>

16:10:32.279624 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58926 > [home_ip_address].443: S 3840383586:3840383586(0) win 5840 <mss 1440,sackOK,timestamp 59776990

8 0,nop,wscale 0>

16:10:38.278752 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58926 > [home_ip_address].443: S 3840383586:3840383586(0) win 5840 <mss 1440,sackOK,timestamp 59777590

8 0,nop,wscale 0>

16:10:44.097373 rule 0/0(match): block out on tun0: [home_ip_address].443 > [work_ip_address].58797: FP 4294967008:112(400) ack 1 win 32844 <nop,nop,timestamp 1876863570 5

97750028>

16:10:50.211598 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58797 > [home_ip_address].443: P 1:49(48) ack 0 win 32767 <nop,nop,timestamp 597787843 1876831901>

16:10:50.277124 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58926 > [home_ip_address].443: S 3840383586:3840383586(0) win 5840 <mss 1440,sackOK,timestamp 59778790

8 0,nop,wscale 0>

16:10:51.796096 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58951 > [home_ip_address].443: S 3848980265:3848980265(0) win 5840 <mss 1440,sackOK,timestamp 59778942

6 0,nop,wscale 0>

16:10:54.795329 rule 0/0(match): block in on tun0: [work_ip_address].58951 > [home_ip_address].443: S 3848980265:3848980265(0) win 5840 <mss 1440,sackOK,timestamp 59779242

6 0,nop,wscale 0>

16:10:58.119242 rule 0/0(match): block out on tun0: [home_ip_address].443 > [work_ip_address].58797: FP 4294967008:112(400) ack 1 win 32844 <nop,nop,timestamp 1876877594 5

97750028>

16:14:05.064569 rule 0/0(match): block out on tun0: [home_ip_address].443 > [work_ip_address].58951: P 939245923:939246035(112) ack 3848991638 win 32844 <nop,nop,timestamp

 1877064567 597982693>

```

S'il y avait un specialiste de PF dans le coin ça m'aiderait beaucoup. 

Je pense que c'est une histoire de flags mais vu que j'ai peu d'experience dans ce domaine, j'ai un peu de mal à m'en sortir

Desolé pour le [/off]   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Dites les geeks, je réfléchis à un petit truc que j'aimerais éventuellement coder.

Parmis les solution, y a un context OpenGL dans du Qt. J'ai fait un tout petit peu d'OpenGL et l'utilisation que j'en ferais serait basique.

Le truc que je me demande : la plupart du temps, la scène serait fixe. Je ne me servirais de l'OpenGL que pour de courtes animations.

En principe, en OpenGL, tu utilises autant que faire se peut les ressources... hors justement, je ne veux pas les pomper. Est-il possible de bloquer le programme sur une scène quand elle est fixe (pas de loop de rafraissement) et de faire des loops seulement pour les anims??

Je pense que oui mais bon, si y a quelqu'un de plus callé que moi là dessus (et y en a certainement beaucoup ^^).

----------

## boozo

'alute

Juste pour ceux qui sont passés à côté - prochaine étape étendre un peu tout cela   :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

juste Pour ceux qui sont passés à côté - prochaine étape étendre un peu tout cela   :Smile: 

Edit: Oué... y'a qd même des phrases chocs  :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> Vous ne savez pas si l'Open Source est fait pour vous ?
> 
> Le principal élément à retenir est qu'en optant pour un système open source, vous n'obtiendrez pas un système d'exploitation Windows®.

 

----------

## kwenspc

oui et dans la section "qu'est-ce ubuntuargl..." on lit aussi des horreurs.

----------

## Temet

A savoir que le PC coute 28 euros moins cher avec Ubuntu... MAIS Dell offre les frais de ports avec Vista... ce qui fait que sur PCINpact, la conf qu'ils ont choisie est moins chère avec Vista.

Un gros carton rouge pour cette histoire de frais de ports!

Les 28 euros, m'en balance, mais je trouve ça lamentable  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## SnowBear

A noter que Lenovo va aussi suivre la voie l'open source \o/ .

Le libre vaincra ^_^.

----------

## kwenspc

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> A noter que Lenovo va aussi suivre la voie l'open source \o/ .
> 
> Le libre vaincra ^_^.

 

Ils ont en effet choisis Suse, et eux proposent du service autour en plus (ce que ne fais pas Dell).

Bon après entre Suze et Ubuntu: je prendrais autre chose  :Razz: 

Ceci dit c'est un début prometteur.

----------

## kopp

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *SnowBear wrote:*   A noter que Lenovo va aussi suivre la voie l'open source \o/ .
> 
> Le libre vaincra ^_^. 
> 
> Ils ont en effet choisis Suse, et eux proposent du service autour en plus (ce que ne fais pas Dell).
> ...

 

Je crois que tu as pris un peu trop de Suze effectivement, ou alors un peu forcé sur le Ricard à l'apéro  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je crois que tu as pris un peu trop de Suze effectivement, ou alors un peu forcé sur le Ricard à l'apéro 

 

 :Laughing:  (j'aime pas la Suze, ni la Suse en fait ^^ ni le ricard)

----------

## _Seth_

Comment tu as trouvé ce lien ?

Je circule sur le site de Dell depuis 10 minutes et impossible de trouver le moindre pc avec ubuntu !!! 

Si tu vas sur la page d'accueil et que tu regardes n'importe quel pc, ils sont tous en vente en passant par le bouton "Configurer avec Vista". Idem pour la recherche sur leur site : voici ce que ça renvoi. Un pauvre page avec un lien sur une page en anglais qui atteste que linux c'est bien pour les serveur ! Idem pour une requête sur linux qui ne renvoie que sur des serveurs. Rien pour le grand public.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Temet

Moi je viens de comprendre pourquoi ils perdent des parts de marché.

Leur site est un bordel monstreux!!!!

Perso je vois ça, je pars à montgallet acheter un portable que je vois.

----------

## _Seth_

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi Temet, le site est tentaculaire, les offres sont redondantes, les promos pas toujours accessibles ou se télescopent (sur la même page un matériel donné est à 2 prix différents).

Toutefois, j'ai quand même l'impression que leurs portables peuvent valoir le coup, sont résistants et pas forcément trop cher, mais ça, les portables, c'est vraiment une histoire de choix perso  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

@_Seth_: sur la page d'accueil Dell > Icône PC protable par ex. (menu "Portable pour :" select. Grand Public) > Menu à gauche "Préciser votre sélection:" select. PC Open-Sources par ex.

valà   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Ah, bah c'est pratique comme accès tiens. Pour un truc nouveau, ça ne devrait pas être accessible directement depuis la page d'accueil, où en un minimum de clic ? Là, il faut les chercher, donc le savoir... Pas très orienté vers la démocratisation du truc.

Sinon j'avoue que le site de Dell est un véritable labyrinthe...

----------

## Temet

Mouarf, je viens de retomber sur une vidéo que j'avais faite pour présenter un petit soft fait en 2004!

Mouahahahha, comment c'est ridicule! ^^

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Mouarf, je viens de retomber sur une vidéo que j'avais faite pour présenter un petit soft fait en 2004!
> 
> Mouahahahha, comment c'est ridicule! ^^

 

Et t'as pas un lien qu'on en profite aussi ? ^^

----------

## Temet

Si, mais j'ai honte!   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Le lien !!! le lien !!!

Temet, tu en as trop dit ou pas assez  :Cool: 

----------

## kopp

/me vote "le lien le lien le lien"

temet : le ridicule ne tue pas, la preuve, depuis le temps que je traine sur IRC je suis toujours vivant ... :p

----------

## Temet

Ok ok...

Pour info le programme date de 2004, époque ou je commençais à lâcher doze pour nux et ou mes zik étaient pas supertaguées et de toute manière Winamp ne gérait pas les tags, mais les playlist M3U.

J'utilisais donc les M3U. Mon baladeur, pionnier du genre, se contrefout des tags et pour lire les chansons, bah il les lit par ordre alphabétique, voilà pourquoi je les renommais.

J'ai toujours mon bon vieux baladeur et je me sers toujours du programme en question  :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

Bon choix pour la playliste  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

C'est vachement sympa comme vidéo (et pas que pour l'époque). Quoique à l'heure du web 2.0, c'est plutôt fait avec du flash et mis en ligne, mais le contenu reste identique.

Je ne savais pas que tu étais un auditeur assidu de France Bleu Nord   :Razz: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Ce sujet du forum ayant été clos par la force, je vous signale ici que Micro$oft applique bel et ben ses manuvres malhonnêtes pour la standardisation de OOXML dans le monde entier.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Cet article, plein de liens intéressants, vous donne les détails.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ce sujet du forum ayant été clos par la force

 

C'est surtout que ça a réveillé les démons de Dominique_71, du coup ça trollait à donf. Fin bref, dommage que ce topic ait été fermé du coup.

Intéressant le lien que tu donnes. Le coup du Portugal est édifiant... Et la Hollande on se demande si leur vote vaut quelque chose   :Shocked:  Ils votent non mais comme ça plait à krosoft, hop on va s'abstenir. Les seuls pays qui vont être pris en compte seront ceux qui auront voté oui si ça continue...

----------

## titoucha

Dommage qu'à cause d'une personne ce sujet a du etre clos   :Sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Et ça continue encore et encore...

Encore un article plein de liens intéressants. On y parle en particulier du lobbying de Micro$oft en Allemagne (qui votera pour la standardisation de l'OOXML  :Crying or Very sad:  ) et en Chine (où Bill Gates s'y rend tout spécialement)...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Et ça continue encore et encore...
> 
> Encore un article plein de liens intéressants. On y parle en particulier du lobbying de Micro$oft en Allemagne (qui votera pour la standardisation de l'OOXML  ) et en Chine (où Bill Gates s'y rend tout spécialement)... 

 

Ben oui mais qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire à part casser la barraque et tirer sur tout ce qui bouge ? 

Perso, je commence à penser tout doucement à renouer avec le coté obscur de la force, comme au temps de mes 20 ans ...

Le "sous-sol" ne manque pas de ressources ...

----------

## titoucha

Pour amener de l'eau à ton moulin @MagicBanana

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/38435-office-OOXML-ODF-format-interoperabilite.htm

----------

## Magic Banana

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## _Seth_

Je ne résiste pas à l'envie de vous faire partager çà  :Wink: 

Je peux traduire pour les non anglophones si vous le souhaitez  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Les irrégularités dans le processus d'adoption d'OOXML continuent... Aujourd'hui je vous propose les cas de la Nouvelle Zélande et de la Norvège (affligeant). Voilà un extrait :

 *Quote:*   

> The meeting started out with the Vice President of Standard Norge trying to lay down the rules of the game: We are here to go through the documents with comments to the standard and only those comments that we agree on will be passed on to ISO. He took up the first point (mine) and asked: Are there any disagreement to this point?. Unsurprisingly, a lady from Microsoft replied We disagree. He went on Ok, so we have a disagreement on this point and was ready to move on to the next. I and many with me dropped our jaws. Are you seriously telling us that if Microsoft here says no to a point, its pulled from the list?. Yes, that is how the process works. And they can do that without even giving an explanation as to why they dont agree?.
> 
> After some back and forth on this, Microsoft was forced to at least give an explanation as to why they say no. But when they came up with an unfounded reason, it was not allowed to challenge it as that would make it impossible to get through the 45 points in two hours. They could simply manufacture a reason and the point was culled. Much because the VP could not possibly know if the reason given was valid or not - he had no knowledge of the standard. Or XML. Or file formats.
> 
> Now sit down and grab hold of your chair: He is the one deciding what Norway will vote in the case of no consensus in the committee!

 

----------

## _Seth_

Dites les pros de zsh, c'est normal que zsh ne charge pas le contenu de /etc/profile au démarrage ?

J'ai peur de raconter des conneries à Kangourou...

----------

## geekounet

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Dites les pros de zsh, c'est normal que zsh ne charge pas le contenu de /etc/profile au démarrage ?
> 
> J'ai peur de raconter des conneries à Kangourou...

 

T'as un /etc/zsh/zprofile qui fait pareil et qui est executé à chaque démarrage de zsh  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Je remercie le dev qui a cru bon de modifier l'ebuild de Traverso sans changer son nom.

Grâce à lui, j'ai du copier l'ebuild dans mon overlay local, la modifier et mettre un "r2".

Je le remercie d'autant plus que j'ai utilisé Traverso avec la version 4.3.0 de Qt et que ça marche très bien (pour peu de compiler sans le flag opengl).

Bref, ~arch ou pas, il me semblait qu'une ebuild ne devait pas être modifiée sans que sa version ne change ... car dans ce cas, une bête entrée dans le package.mask aurait fait l'affaire.

----------

## kopp

C'était quoi le problème ? J'ai rien compris à ton histoire

Sinon y a une politique bizarre de "no version bump" pour les petits changements...

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Sinon y a une politique bizarre de "no version bump" pour les petits changements...

 

Elle est pas si bizarre que ça cette politique ... Un exemple "concret", enfin rien de réel mais un cas où on est content de pas avoir de version bump:

Supposons qu'un ebuild nommé A (du genre bien gros, OpenOffice, ...) ait une dépendance à une librairie B mais que celle-ci a été oubliée dans l'ebuild de A.

Si le mainteneur de l'ebuild fait un version-bump sur l'ebuild de A juste pour rajouter cette dépendance, tout le monde se retrouve à recompiler OpenOffice (enfin A) alors que le binaire généré par ceux qui avait B ne change pas (et que ceux qui n'avait pas B n'ont de toute manière pas réussi à installer A et réussiront à le faire sans "bump" de la version.

J'ai eu ce cas de dépendance manquante avec un ebuild récemment : scilab-4.1.1 a besoin de cblas mais l'ebuild n'y fait pas référence : j'ai "émergé" cblas "à la main", il apparait dans un depclean mais si je l'enlève, scilab ne compile pas chez moi ... J'ai fait un rapport sur le bugzilla, si celui-ci avait été pris en compte (mon bug a été fermé en raison de l'absence de emerge --info ...), virtual/cblas aurait été rajouté à l'ebuild de scilab mais celà n'aurait pas nécessité que les personnes qui ont réussi à installer scilab le recompile ....

J'imagine que des trucs similaires ont déjà dû se produire sur de "gros ebuilds" et je trouve donc que cette politique est pas si bizarre que ça !

----------

## Temet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> C'était quoi le problème ? J'ai rien compris à ton histoire
> 
> Sinon y a une politique bizarre de "no version bump" pour les petits changements...

 

Le problème est que "traverso-0.41.0-r1" dépendait à l'origine de qt-4.3.0, version stable (j'avais d'ailleurs attendu cette stabilisation, Qt 4 mettant un temps de malade pour compiler sur mon Desktop).

Ca marchait TRES bien.

Après mise à jour de portage, l'ebuild de "traverso-0.41.0-r1" dépend bizarrement de qt-4.3.1, NON stable. Du coup, au "emerge -NDuav world", je me fais jeter.

Je suis désolé mais pour moi c'est une erreur. Un changement de dépendance aurait du être entraîner un "traverso-0.41.0-r2".

J'ai donc pris la version de portage, "mise à jour en douce", je l'ai mise dans mon overlay local et l'ai estampilée "traverso-0.41.0-r2", pour ne pas avoir deux "r1".

Ce qui, bien que résolvant mon problème, m'a conduit à une recompilation inutile de traverso.

----------

## YetiBarBar

En fait, il y aurait un problème de scroll bar lié à qt 4.3 qui serait fixé dans qt 4.3.1 mais je pense qu'un version-bump aurait été nécessaire ici car apparemment, celà "fixe" un problème majeur pour la plupart des utilisateurs ... même si ce n'est pas lié au code de traverso

----------

## kopp

Pour le bizarre, je pense au changement dans le IUSE et le fait qu'on doive parfois recompilé un paquet pour changement de USE ...

Temet : désolé, tu utilises un paquet en ~arch, ne viens pas te plaindre qu'il demande une dépendance en ~arch elle-aussi. Qu'il y ait version bump ou pas, tu aurais du recompilé ton truc, ou utiliser un truc potentiellement buggué.

----------

## Temet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Temet : désolé, tu utilises un paquet en ~arch, ne viens pas te plaindre qu'il demande une dépendance en ~arch elle-aussi. Qu'il y ait version bump ou pas, tu aurais du recompilé ton truc, ou utiliser un truc potentiellement buggué.

 

Merci de cette réponse qui était la première que j'attendais.

Une bonne motivation pour aller voir ou l'herbe est plus verte et ou on ne met pas 3 semaines pour remettre un serveur qui est down.

Et je maintiens qu'il y aurait du y avoir un bump.

----------

## kopp

le serveur down a été volontairement désactivé, au cas où tu ne le saurais pas.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi une dépendance manquante ne justiefierait pas un revbump alors qu'un changement de version de la dep en justifierait un.

Sinon, tu es libres d'aller où tu veux, t'as pas signé de contrat

----------

## _Seth_

hé Temet ! Je suis le topic depuis ce début d'après midi et effectivement je sentais que quelque chose m'échappait (rapport au ~arch en fait) ...

Je ne sais pas trop comment le dire (j'ai la tête jusque là dans du code et j'ai du mal à parler à autre chose qu'à un compilo), mais je serais bien peiné que tu t'en ailles, même si je me doute que je n'ai pas mon mot à dire là dessus (heureusement  :Razz:  ).

Pour traverso, je pense en effet qu'il y aurait dû y avoir un rev-bump mais je comprends tout à fait aballier (le dev qui a fait ce commit), c'est la politique de Gentoo : la fuite en avant dans les versions. C'est criticable, on peut le remettre en cause et je comprends que tu en ais marre (surtout vu le temps que peuvent prendre certains emerge) mais ça me ferait bizarre de te voir partir à cause de ce point là   :Confused: 

PS : sinon pour le serveur down, il y a toujours celui-ci ... et puis il y a eix...

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Temet : désolé, tu utilises un paquet en ~arch, ne viens pas te plaindre qu'il demande une dépendance en ~arch elle-aussi. Qu'il y ait version bump ou pas, tu aurais du recompilé ton truc, ou utiliser un truc potentiellement buggué. 
> 
> Merci de cette réponse qui était la première que j'attendais.
> 
> Une bonne motivation pour aller voir ou l'herbe est plus verte et ou on ne met pas 3 semaines pour remettre un serveur qui est down.
> ...

 

Salut,

tu ne connais pas eix ? Je n'utilise quasi-jamais packages.gentoo.org  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Salut,
> 
> tu ne connais pas eix ? Je n'utilise quasi-jamais packages.gentoo.org 

 

Sauf qu'il faut sync eix, alors que packages.gentoo.org est plus ou moins sync avec le cvs, tout le temps... genre toutes les heures... ou un truc du genre.

Donc c'est mieux que le une fois par semaine de ma machine...

----------

## Mickael

Bonjours,

j'ai une petite question : quelqu'un a t'il déjà réussi à faire fonctionner compiz l'ebuild de l'arbre officel (la version 5.2) avec une carte intel 945XX ?

EDIT : Kopp-inette houuuulalalala je sors par exemple qui a le même portable que moi.

----------

## kopp

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Bonjours,
> 
> j'ai une petite question : quelqu'un a t'il déjà réussi à faire fonctionner compiz l'ebuild de l'arbre officel (la version 5.2) avec une carte intel 945XX ?
> 
> EDIT : Kopp-inette houuuulalalala je sors par exemple qui a le même portable que moi.

 

Ah!  on n'a le même portable ? me souvenais plus. Non, je n'utilise pas ces trucs inutiles .. euh, compiz

Mais tant qu'on parle du portable, tu as réussi à changer l'allocation de mémoire de la carte video ? Moi ça me marque toujours 8 Mo dans le bios et ça se change pas ? Est-ce que dire à X qu'elle a 128mo changera la chose ?

----------

## Mickael

C'est bien un Dell inspiron ?

dans mon cas avec le nouveau pilote d'intel j'ai ceci dans les logs de Xorg : 

 *Quote:*   

> grep -i "videoram" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> (==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

 

et 8mega dans le bios comme toi.

----------

## kopp

Oui oui c'est bien un inspiron (640m pour être précis)

Oui, j'ai donc pareil. Mais j'ai ça :

```
dmesg | grep -i agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

```

Alors je ne sais pas si j'ai 8 ou 256mo utilisés... parce que quand je regarde ma mémoire disponible, j'ai toujours mon total correct (2016mo pour 2048) donc je me demande... à moins que la mémoire soit utiliser directement, ce qui expliquerait l'utilisation mémoire monstrueuse de X dès le départ... (j'ai plus de chiffre en tête, mais genre une centaine de mo)

----------

## Mickael

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Oui oui c'est bien un inspiron (640m pour être précis)
> 
> Oui, j'ai donc pareil. Mais j'ai ça :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Idem, je suis comme toi dans l'expectative   :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Dans la série "OOXML c'est de la BIIIP et quoi que l'on fasse on l'aura bien profond dans le BIIIP" :

Je crois que le seul mot s'appliquant à ce qui a été découvert en Suède et qui est très certainement appliqué dans le monde entier est "corruption" : Micro$oft promet un support markéting pour les entreprise s'inscrivant dans les comités de validation de l'OOXML et votent son acceptation. Micro$oft précise bien qu'il n'est nul besoin de connaître les spécification techniques de l'OOXML pour profiter de cette "offre" : La firme de Redmond s'occupe en effet de faire parvenir quelques arguments servant de justification au vote !  :Crying or Very sad: 

Cet article vous donnera plus de détails. Ce dessin illustre parfaitement le propos.

J'ai aussi découvert ce document technique (mais très facile à comprendre) qui montre par l'exemple pourquoi OOXML est une horreur (héritée de décennies de mauvaises pratique chez Micro$oft qu'ils ne veulent surtout pas remettre en cause) impossible à implémenté. Même Office 2007 ne le respecte pas et respectera de moins en moins au fil des version. Je vous conseille vraiment d'y jeter un coup d'il. C'est consternant et permet de comprendre dans toute son ampleur quelle merde (désolé il n'y a pas d'autre mot) est sur le point de devenir standard.

----------

## titoucha

Je trouve tout ça consternant et je ne lis plus rien là dessus car chaque fois je m'énerve ça me fait du mal et ça ne sert à rien, en plus malheureusement je ne peux rien y changer.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et en même temps, rien ne nous oblige d'utiliser OOXML à la maison. Le monde économique ne veut pas s'intéresser à un écosystème libre, qui est énormément dénigré et ne touche que 1% de la population, des geeks ado ou soixante-huitards attardés.

Que le monde du logiciel libre fasse une énorme campagne (en levant des fonds colossaux), fasse des boîtes "Linux 2008" super sexy à vendre (oui) dans les supermarchés. Montrer que Linux est autre chose qu'un truc de geek (donc SURTOUT nous interdire de faire la pub nous-même, il faut le faire faire par de vrais publicitaires), etc...

Ca me fait penser à ce qui se passe actuellement en Belgique : depuis le 10 juin, date des élections législatives, il n'y a pas moyen de former un gouvernement : les Flamands, très organisés, exigent des réformes de l'état depuis plus de dix ans (refusées par les francophones pour différentes raisons), et les francophones semblent pris de court, et n'arrivent pas à faire des contre-propositions constructives, voire à essayer de trouver un terrain de compromis.

Bref, il faudrait fédérer tous les utilisateurs Linux : Ubuntu, Gentoo, Debian, Mandriva, ... (sorry pour ceux que j'oublie), en leur faisant déjà comprendre qu'ils ont la même chose (certains croient dur comme fer que telle distribution supporte mieux tel driver, ou que tel soft ne peut pas s'installer dans telle distro...)

(Et qu'on arrête de pirater bêtement les logiciels : soit on achète, soit on fait du libre, mais on n'est pas dans le "gris"...)

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et en même temps, rien ne nous oblige d'utiliser OOXML à la maison. Le monde économique ne veut pas s'intéresser à un écosystème libre, qui est énormément dénigré et ne touche que 1% de la population, des geeks ado ou soixante-huitards attardés.
> 
> 

 

Houlà le problème ne se limite pas à une simple utilisation de format "at home" par trois pleupleus barbus geek jusqu'au bouts des ongles. Il s'agit d'une bataille de format ISO, voué principalement à être utilisé par les collectivité, institutions, etc... Dont la principal ligne est l'"interopérabilité/pérennité" des documents. Ce n'est pas rien. C'est une question stratégique d'une grande importance. 

Ceci dit "rien ne nous oblige d'utiliser OOXML à la maison" oui et j'ajouterais "rien n'oblige les collectivité/institutions/organisme publics d'utiliser OOXML"... Oui mais voilà, le "concurrent" tout pourri qu'est l'OOXML est porté par une entreprise avec une poids financier énorme et une force commerciale sans précédent. Et comme on le sait, ce ne sont jamais des ingénieurs/techniciens qui donnent leur choix mais des "décideurs" (ah ça ils en ont fait des grandes études!) qui vont décrétés (après s'être fait bourrer le mou et les poches par krosoft...) que l'OOXML est un bon format etc... et on va continuer à s'enfoncer dans la me*** comme d'hab.

En tout cas ça prouve que les "décideurs" en question on une vision très étriquée et peu réaliste des enjeux. Il s'agit pas de faire l'économie de 2-3 services (sur word, wouahouuuh trop bien), mais de contrôler ses données. (et accessoirement, de ne pas donner à une entreprise américaine, le monopole du format de donnée...). Le fric le fric le fric...aucune autre ambition. C'est à vomir.

En tout cas cette histoire met en lumière les énormes défauts de l'organisme ISO, prompt à se faire corrompre... Autant s'en passer dans ces cas là.

[edit] Ce que je veux dire avec tout ce laüs c'est que derrière ces mot "economie du libre" on ne parle uniquement de logiciel "open-source" et d'esprit geek, GNU etc... "Economie du libre" signifie beaucoup plus: ça signifie "indépendance" vis à vie d'interêts privé, indépendance vis à vis de l'argent aussi (on applique ou non le standard sans payer un kopek), indépendance stratégique etc... . Par exemple le "standard" NMEA... standard 100% américain, non-libre (pas dans le domaine public ou autre donc), payant (TRES cher)... Et bien plutôt que de proposer un standard (un vrai cette fois) libre de toute engeance étatique/commerciale eh bien non on courbe l'échine, on prend, on paie et on passe pour les dindons de la farce, voilà tout. (et j'évite de diverger sur le sujet des solutions de géolocalisation, on en aurait des pour des heures)[/edit]

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, le fric, point barre. Le monde du logiciel est aussi régi par cela. Comme tout le reste. L'intérêt du peuple n'est pas pris en compte.

Je pense qu'il faut voir le monde du logiciel libre comme une tribu aborigène vivant en autharcie. C'est David contre Goliath, mais ici Goliath est une armée surpuissante et David est tétraplégique et son grand frère lui a chipé sa fronde.

Donc au lieu de râler sur ce que font les méchants capitalistes, concentrons-nous sur notre petit monde libre, et jouons sur le bouche à oreille.

Le monde du logiciel libre, le "Max Havelaar" du logiciel ? Je le pense. Nous devrions plutôt faire du lobbying auprès des ONG et alter-mondialistes. Là est notre place, dans ce monde "écolo-humaniste", où l'homme et la nature sont en priorité.

(et aussi en parler dans nos églises, associations, etc... : autant garder l'argent qu'on a pour ce qu'on veut en faire, et pas pour alourdir des frais généraux)

----------

## xaviermiller

J'admets que mon argumentaire est un peu réducteur pour le monde du logiciel libre, mais autant commencer petit, et par effet boule de neige, gagner du terrain  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Retournons en Scandinavie ! Après la Norvège, la Suède ! Le vote en faveur d'OOXML a été invalidé pour vice de procédure. Un des supporteur de son adoption votait plusieurs fois !

Qui plus est, Micro$oft reconnaît qu'un de ses employés a offert une compensation financière à un des membres du commité pour qu'il vote en faveur de l'OOXML.

Pour en savoir plus, cliquez ici.

----------

## Magic Banana

Et en France me direz-vous ? Et bien en toute logique, ce devrait être un refus ! En effet l'immense majorité des personnes ayant participé à l'enquête probatoire nationale souhaite cette réponse :

 *PC INPACT wrote:*   

>     *  Approbation au projet de normalisation : 20
> 
>     * Approbation au projet de normalisation avec commentaires : 12
> 
>     * Désapprobation avec commentaires : 81
> ...

 

Les débats furent houleux et Micro$oft les a fait piétiner. Le problème est que la décision finale doit être établie par consensus donc sans vote :

 *PC INPACT wrote:*   

> Conformément aux règles de lAFNOR, cela suppose un accord général sans opposition ferme à lessentiel du sujet « émanant dune partie importante des intérêts en jeu et par un processus de recherche de prise en considération des vues de toutes les parties concernées et de rapprochement des positions divergentes éventuelles ».

 

Pour tout savoir :

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/38524-ooxml-afnor-normalisation-ODF-ISO.htm

http://www.01net.com/editorial/357420/la-france-pourrait-refuser-l-openxml-de-microsoft-comme-standard-bureautique-international

http://linuxfr.org/~MrLapinot/25173.html

http://www.cio-online.com/actualites/lire-openxml-microsoft-aux-dardanelles-765-page-3.html

----------

## xaviermiller

concensus sans vote, donc ... approbation ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> concensus sans vote, donc ... approbation ?

 

en effet :

... = un ptit dessous de table donc (approbation)

----------

## Magic Banana

Peut-être pas ! N'oublions pas que des pays comme l'Espagne, le Brésil, l'Inde ou l'Afrique du Sud devraient tous voter contre la normalisation de l'OOXML.

Suite au cas de la Suède (décision invalidée pour vice de forme), le Danemark pourrait bien en faire de même (au moins un des membres a subi des pressions de la part de Micro$oft) et la Hongrie revote pour vice de forme (au lieu de 2/3 des votes, la règle est subitement passée à 1/2 !). Toutefois dans ce dernier cas, il y a eu depuis de nombreux nouveaux qui, comme par hasard, sont tous partenaires de Micro$oft.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

M'est avis que la normalisation de leur bousin va leur couter cher à M$.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> M'est avis que la normalisation de leur bousin va leur couter cher à M$.  

 

Si ça dépasse pas 1 milliard non, ce sera une pécadille. Et d'ailleurs qu'est ce qu'1 milliard pour eux et surtout v ules enjeux? Vu que si leur format passe, à <bipppp> tout le monde ensuite il en gagneront 10fois plus.

----------

## xaviermiller

m'est avis qu'il passera, un jour ou l'autre   :Crying or Very sad:   :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Il ne passera peut-être pas cette fois : la Hongrie va finalement s'abstenir (alors qu'elle devait voter pour la standardisation de l'OOXML), la Norvège votera en défaveur du format. On est en droit d'attendre que la France fasse de même.

Mais l'enculade prend une envergure internationale : en quelques semaines le nombre de pays ayant accès au vote a plus que doublé ! Ainsi, en plus des 23 pays votant traditionnellement dans ces procédures de normalisation, il faut compter avec des pays qui se sont inscrit uniquement pour faire plaisir à Micro$oft (qui peut croire qu'en quelques semaines sont décortiqués plus de 6000 pages de spécifications techniques). La dernière inscription en date est par exemple Malte (moins de 400 000 habitants) dont le vote en faveur de la normalisation de l'OOXML neutralisera le refus de l'Inde (1,1 milliard d'habitants soit 2750 fois la population maltaise). Il y a comme un problème dans la procédure de normalisation internationale...  :Rolling Eyes: 

En fait je crois que l'OOXML sera tôt ou tard normalisé... à moins que dans un élan de fierté (et de crédibilité), l'ISO (qui a toujours le dernier mot) décide de refuser l'OOXML à cause de toutes ces manuvres politique/de corruption qui rend le processus pratiquement indépendant des impératifs techniques (interopérabilité, neutralité culturelle et linguistique, bonnes pratiques, etc.) qui devrait prévaloir et que, manifestement l'OOXML se satisfait pas (les commentaires qui remonteront insisteront bien dans ce sens).

EDIT : Un lien donnant la liste des nouveaux votants (Malte et la Côte d'Ivoir s'étant inscrit hier pour un vote ayant lieu lundi !)

EDIT : Le Danemark a aujourd'hui définitivement opté pour le refus de la normalisation de l'OOXML.

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   M'est avis que la normalisation de leur bousin va leur couter cher à M$.   
> 
> Si ça dépasse pas 1 milliard non, ce sera une pécadille. Et d'ailleurs qu'est ce qu'1 milliard pour eux et surtout v ules enjeux? Vu que si leur format passe, à <bipppp> tout le monde ensuite il en gagneront 10fois plus.

 

Je ne me fais pas de soucis pour eux, faire du pognon ils sont les meilleurs chez M$.

----------

## GaMeS

Je viens tout juste de voir cette vidéo très intéréssante venant de FDN concernant l'internet 2.0 à voir absolument.

http://www.fdn.fr/minitel.avi, à vos WGET !

Bon il commence à se faire tard(tôt?), je tarde pas  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

En Suède tout une région est privé d'Internet pour peu qu'ils utilisent... Windows Vista !  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> En Suède tout une région est privé d'Internet pour peu qu'ils utilisent... Windows Vista ! 

 

Héhé, oui j'ai vu ça l'autre jour dans le journal, ça m'avait bien fait rire ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Je viens tout juste de voir cette vidéo très intéréssante venant de FDN concernant l'internet 2.0 à voir absolument.
> 
> http://www.fdn.fr/minitel.avi, à vos WGET !

 

Très intéressant en effet !

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *GaMeS wrote:*   Je viens tout juste de voir cette vidéo très intéréssante venant de FDN concernant l'internet 2.0 à voir absolument.
> 
> http://www.fdn.fr/minitel.avi, à vos WGET ! 
> 
> Très intéressant en effet !

 

oui, c'est intéressant.

C'est marrant, car ça fait déjà un certain temps que je me pose des questions sur "comment on fait pour devenir son propre fournisseur d'accès à Internet"...

Est-ce qu'il y a des gens ici qui pourrait m'expliquer comment ça marche tout ça ? J'ai regardé les tarifs d'abonnement aux services de FDN : c'est prohibitif....mais à quoi ces prix correspondent-ils ? (en gros, si je veux me connecter en direct à Internet, et pas au minitel 2.0   :Crying or Very sad:  , je paye quoi, à qui, et pour quel service ?

Benjamin Bayard, dans son intervention, dit en très résumé et en très gros : "pour protéger le libre (le réseau en particulier), hébergez-vous vous même (serveurs divers et variés)...." OK. Sauf que mon pauvre serveur de mail, il sert presque à rien, car dès que j'envoie un mail, je me fait jeter comme un malpropre, car mon adresse IP n'a pas de Reverse DNS....(et oui : je ne suis pas chez Free)...donc ça sert pas à grand chose....

----------

## geekounet

 *l_arbalette wrote:*   

> car mon adresse IP n'a pas de Reverse DNS....(et oui : je ne suis pas chez Free)

 

Crois moi, même chez Free c'est pas évident ... Il m'ont mis une IP fixe dans le range des dialup users (donc considérée dynamique), et leur reverse dns ne veut pas fonctionner du tout, et leur support technique est toujours aussi inutile ...

----------

## l_arbalette

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Crois moi, même chez Free c'est pas évident ... Il m'ont mis une IP fixe dans le range des dialup users (donc considérée dynamique), et leur reverse dns ne veut pas fonctionner du tout, et leur support technique est toujours aussi inutile ...

 

En gros, tu confirmes ce que dis Bayard : avec leurs pratiques, ils sont en train de tuer le "monde" libre (et ici en particulier le réseau libre, autrement appelé Internet)...

alors il faut vraiment qu'on trouve un moyen pour se brancher sur les tuyaux en direct ! Comment on fait ça ???   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

http://reseaucitoyen.be/  :Cool: 

----------

## truc

 *l_arbalette wrote:*   

> J'ai regardé les tarifs d'abonnement aux services de FDN : c'est prohibitif....mais à quoi ces prix correspondent-ils ? 

 

Tout le pourquoi du comment est détaillé sur leur site, il explique où va chaque centime!

----------

## truc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *GaMeS wrote:*   Je viens tout juste de voir cette vidéo très intéréssante venant de FDN concernant l'internet 2.0 à voir absolument.
> 
> http://www.fdn.fr/minitel.avi, à vos WGET ! 
> 
> Très intéressant en effet !

 

++

j'me permets juste de redire au gens d'écouter cette vidéo (oui écouter suffira preque tout le temps  :Razz: ) c'est comme un :up: ce post quoi  :Razz: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Aujourd'hui est le jour de l'OOXML. Enfin "est sensé" car même si les manuvres de Micro$oft vont probablement aboutir (grâce aux nouveaux pays entrés il y a peu dans le processus), il y a un peu de retard.

Commençons par les bonnes nouvelles : La France (comme le Brésil, la Chine, le Danemark, l'Inde, l'Irelande et la Nouvelle Zélande) devrait voté "Non avec commentaires".

La Pologne a revoté pour vice de forme (la proportion de vote en faveur de l'OOXML ayant été bizarrement revue à la baisse la première fois pour faire passer le "Oui") et, contrairement à ce qui était attendu le résultat est de nouveau "Oui"... sans commentaire et aucun vote de refus ! Comment est-ce possible ? Le premier comité, n'étant pas à la hauteur de la réponse attendue, a été, après 2mois de travail, remplacé par un autre comité pro-Micro$oft. C'est un véritable scandale.

À Singapour, bien que le comité technique ait voté contre l'OOXML, le vote final est "Oui".  :Rolling Eyes: 

En Suisse il semblerait que la situation soit identique.  :Rolling Eyes: 

L'Allemagne et les États-Unis ont également voté "Oui" après, là aussi, des revirements de situation assez inexplicables (sans invoquer la corruption).

La Suède s'abstient suite aux irrégularités dont je vous avais fait part (et qui permettait de faire passer le "Oui"). L'Australie aussi.

Tous les petits pays (à la fois en nombre d'habitants et en rôle dans le monde informatique) qui se sont inscrits il y a peu (faisant, sans précédent, plus que doubler le nombre de pays votant) pour satisfaire Micro$oft (Côte d'Ivoire, Chipre, Équateur, Jamaïque, Liban, Malte, Pakistan, Trinité et Tobago, Turquie, Uruguay et Vénézuela) devrait permettre d'atteindre le tiers de votants en faveur de l'OOXML et permettre sa standardisation.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Pour en savoir plus : http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20070902123701843

----------

## kwenspc

Ouais bah tout ce qu'ils auront réussis c'est à pourrir l'image qu'on se fait de l'ISO. 

Le problème maintenant c'est que ça va donner une "légitimité" (tout relative certes) à ce format pour s'introduire comme voulu dans les administrations, etc...

Enfin, si l'ISO avait un certains honneur elle refuserait tout net cette mascarade. On peut toujours rêver.

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est officiel : la France vote "Non avec commentaires". Des commentaires sur lesquels elles insiste. Sa grande idée est de diviser en deux OOXML, une partie Core et une partie extension destinée à la compatibilité avec les anciens formats propriétaires, et de fusionner la partie Core avec l'OpenDocument en faisant converger les deux.

La Norvège a également voté "Non avec commentaires". On prédit que le Canada, le Japon et les Royaumes Unis devraient faire de même.

Bref l'issue n'est pas certaine et certains parient que l'OOXML ne passera pas cette fois-ci.

----------

## kwenspc

je croise les doigts   :Confused:  (pas facile pour taper au clavier après  :Laughing: )

----------

## Temet

Plutôt pas mal la réponse de la France je trouve!

----------

## Mickael

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Plutôt pas mal la réponse de la France je trouve!

 

Je plussoie.

EDIT : merci Magic Banana pour le suivi.  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

Temet + 1  :Wink: 

C'est la voie médiane qui à mon avis est la seule viable à plus long terme. J'étais relativement d'accord avec le post d'anigel à ce sujet et je pense qu'il est illusoire de proposer un format qui ne permet pas, au moins temporairement, une rétro-compatibilité. C'est un juste milieu difficile à trouver et la France ne s'en sort pas trop mal.

----------

## Poch

Bête question (enfin pas vraiment mais bon...) quelqu'un pourrait me dire la position de la Belgique à propos de ce dossier? Son vote (s'il a déjà eu lieu), ses commentaires éventuels,... 

J'ai été jeter un coup d'oeil sur le site de l'iso et sur celui de l'institut belge de normalisation mais je n'ai rien vu. J'ai peut-être mal regardé   :Confused:  J'aimerais quand même connaître la position de mon pays sur ce dossier...

Merci

----------

## Magic Banana

Avec l'addition des Royaumes Unis dans le camp du "Non avec commentaires", eWeek pense aussi que OOXML ne passera pas cette fois-ci.

----------

## Temet

Et bah voilà, c'est fait. C'est pas passé... pour cette fois.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Et bah voilà, c'est fait. C'est pas passé... pour cette fois.

 

yessss --> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/38650-ooxml-iso-april-microsoft-AFNOR.htm

[edit] fin le suspens va durer encore jusqu'en mars si je comprends bien? donc d'ici là les choses peuvent changer. comme le vote aux usa...[/edit]

----------

## Temet

Ca dépend, c'est quand les élections ricaines  :Question: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ca dépend, c'est quand les élections ricaines 

 

Na mais je voulais dire "comme le vote aux USA pour l'ISO", scuze. (vu qu'ils ont voté no d'abord puis hop allez tiens "yes", sans aucune raison)

----------

## Temet

Nan mais j'avais compris!

Mais c'est un secret pour personne que l'actuel gouvernement ricain est très très copain avec M$. Ce sera ptet moins le cas dans le prochain gouvernement... ou pas :/

----------

## nonas

Sauf que les prochaines présidentielles aux USA c'est fin 2008  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

un traducteur vraiment performant  : http://www.reverso.net/text_translation.asp?lang=FR

De plus il rajoute des commentaires lorsqu'il a un doute !

----------

## kwenspc

Un poil meilleur mais sans plus. Je viens d'essayer le mot "retarded" en anglais. Et bien entendu il me donne "retardé"... au lieu "d'attardé". (retardé se traduisant delayed). Par contre dans l'autre sens ça fonctionne. Bon à qui la faute? Au traducteur français qui a remplit la base je suppose  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Mickael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Un poil meilleur mais sans plus. Je viens d'essayer le mot "retarded" en anglais. Et bien entendu il me donne "retardé"... au lieu "d'attardé". (retardé se traduisant delayed). Par contre dans l'autre sens ça fonctionne. Bon à qui la faute? Au traducteur français qui a remplit la base je suppose 

 

hum...... http://dictionary.reverso.net/english-french/retarded

tu perds de l'huile kwenspc. EDIT : Utilise le dictionnaire pour un mot, et l'autre page pour des phrases, et normalement il y aura peu ou pas? de confusion.

----------

## kwenspc

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> EDIT : Utilise le dictionnaire pour un mot, et l'autre page pour des phrases, et normalement il y aura peu ou pas? de confusion.

 

Tu m'enlèveras pas de l'idée que c'est tout de même "bizarre" que le dico soit bon et que le moteur de traduction lui se plante... Il y aurait deux bases distinctes?

----------

## Mickael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   EDIT : Utilise le dictionnaire pour un mot, et l'autre page pour des phrases, et normalement il y aura peu ou pas? de confusion. 
> 
> Tu m'enlèveras pas de l'idée que c'est tout de même "bizarre" que le dico soit bon et que le moteur de traduction lui se plante... Il y aurait deux bases distinctes?

 

Dans la partie traduction texte il doit surement il y avoir des algos, qui attendent une phrase grammaticalement correcte, donc peut être qu'un seul mot met  le traducteur dans le brouillard. J'ai testé avec un petit paragraphe, dans mes phrases  il y avait du emerge --sync, eix-sync etc, pour essayer de l'embrouiller, et j'y suis pas arrivé  :Smile: .  Pour comparer j'avais repris ce texte sous google et devine  :Smile: 

EDIT : Il fonctionne mieux dans le sens français-->anglais.

----------

## _Seth_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  Bon à qui la faute? Au traducteur français qui a remplit la base je suppose [url]

 

Etant donné que c'est principalement des algo bayésiens (statistiques), c'est Bayès qu'il faut blamer ?

 *Quote:*   

> Tu m'enlèveras pas de l'idée que c'est tout de même "bizarre" que le dico soit bon et que le moteur de traduction lui se plante... Il y aurait deux bases distinctes?

 

C'est sûrement le cas, les stats ne sont pas l[/url]es mêmes

----------

## kwenspc

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : Il fonctionne mieux dans le sens français-->anglais.

 

C'est ce que j'ai remarqué en effet.

_Seth_: à mon avis Bayès n'y pour rien. De mauvaises stats, un truc du genre oui.

----------

## Temet

d2_racing, c'est pour toi ! > http://www.bashfr.org/?5934  :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Temet wrote:*   

> d2_racing, c'est pour toi ! > http://www.bashfr.org/?5934 

   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> d2_racing, c'est pour toi ! > http://www.bashfr.org/?5934 

 

Ben celle-là elle est vraiment con   :Laughing:  fait 3 plombes que je l'ai lu et je me bidonne encore rien qu'en y pensant   :Laughing: 

----------

## GaMeS

vous voulez vous exprimer ? une seule solution, coller des stickers partout !

http://raro.oreto.inf-cr.uclm.es/apps/stickers/

au programme, Stickers Gentoo, 100% Libre etc..., ça fais très tendance sur un pc portable  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai personnellement un très beau "GNU & Linux the dynamic duo" du plus bel effet. Et puis... je l'ai reçu des mains de RMS !  :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

moi je vais m'imprimer des stickers RMS

----------

## kopp

Début d'une grande aventure :

voilà, je suis rentré vendredi dernier de mon année à Stockholm... et j'ai démarré mon desktop...

la dernière mise à jour date de mon dernier séjour chez mes parents,  c'est à dire du 10 janvier ... et oui, presque 8 mois !

Bon, je viens de transférer tous les distfiles, télécharger un instantané de portage et de lancer un rsync après....

ça va être parti pour une grosse grosse mise à jour....

(et oui, mon laptop n'a pas de cflags compatibles, je peux pas faire des qpkg....)

La suite plus tard  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

OpenXML recalé par l'ISO

Bah heu, champagne quoi !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu n'as pas l'impression d'arriver après la guerre (cf. la page précédente) ?  :Laughing: 

Je reveux bien un peu de Champagne toutefois...  :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu n'as pas l'impression d'arriver après la guerre (cf. la page précédente) ? 
> 
> Je reveux bien un peu de Champagne toutefois... 

 

J'ai peut-être loupé un truc avant, mais dans ton dernier post tu ne donnais qu'un pronostic, et là c'est confirmé ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Et bah voilà, c'est fait. C'est pas passé... pour cette fois. 
> 
> yessss --> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/38650-ooxml-iso-april-microsoft-AFNOR.htm
> 
> [edit] fin le suspens va durer encore jusqu'en mars si je comprends bien? donc d'ici là les choses peuvent changer. comme le vote aux usa...[/edit]

 

kwenspc m'a doublé.  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Ha effectivement ...

/me sort se racheter des yeux ...

----------

## kopp

Bah si le modo ne voit rien, on est mal barré !

----------

## Mickael

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bah si le modo ne voit rien, on est mal barré !

 

haï c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres !! holala c'est nul -->[]

----------

## Magic Banana

La quasi intégralité des serveurs de l'Éducation Nationale sont maintenant sous GNU/Linux !

----------

## _Seth_

wha, ça fait du bien quand le forum est de retour  :Wink:  Un seul forum vous manque et le web est dépeuplé.

----------

## fo_o

_Seth_ à été le premier à poster sur ce topic, à lui de payer une tournée   :Very Happy: 

Bah ma foi, ça na pas été très long encore... la (ou les) machines qui a subit la conversion à du bien chauffée, plus de 4 000 000 de post's...   :Smile: 

----------

## nonas

Et encore, ils ont eu un problème qui les a obligé a recommencé la conversion des posts & topics (les 2 plus gros trucs).

Les étapes d'avant étaient terminées dès samedi.

Un gros merci en tout cas aux admins pour leur travail ! (à charge à notre UserRep de remonter ces félicitations  :Wink: )

----------

## fo_o

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> vous voulez vous exprimer ? une seule solution, coller des stickers partout !
> 
> http://raro.oreto.inf-cr.uclm.es/apps/stickers/
> 
> au programme, Stickers Gentoo, 100% Libre etc..., ça fais très tendance sur un pc portable 

 

En parlant de ça... personne saurait où trouver des stickers tout prêts tout beaux, car pas d'imprimante   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GaMeS

Les préservatifs ! il faut les utiliser !

http://files.fluctuat.net/images/s/e/sex-player.jpg

A quand les préservatifs "J'aime tout" ?

----------

## Magic Banana

L'adoption des logiciels libres sur les ordinateurs de bureau prend un tournant, qui, je l'espère, sera fatal à Micro$oft. L'attaque porte sur la poule aux œufs d'or de Billou : la suite Office. IBM (qui a récemment envoyé des dizaines de développeurs pour aider au développement de Open Office et vient d'annoncer Lotus Symphony, un fork de Open Ofifce), Google (qui officiellement souligne en quoi OOXML est mauvais) et bien sûr Sun Microsystem pourraient ainsi mettre à mal le monopole de la firme de Redmond.

----------

## _Seth_

mouhaha, j'ai vu un représentant de Microsoft (le directeur France des affaires externes, je crois) sur un plateau de la chaîne parlementaire qui commentait la décision de la cour européenne de sanction Microsoft pour son abus de position dominante. Il était très bon orateur (prêt à faire croire que Microsoft cherche plus à satisfaire ses client que faire des bénéfices) jusqu'au moment où il se justifie en expliquant que MS n'a _que_ 30 ans et qu'ils sont toujours très *start-up*   :Shocked:  J'ai cru rêvé ! Ce qui explique qu'ils aient fait quelques erreurs de jeunesse en opacifiant leur OS... Heureusement, un représentant de l'UFC Que Choisir était aussi présent et n'a pas laissé passer toutes ces anneries.

MS, un start-up, j'hallucine !

----------

## kwenspc

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> MS, un start-up, j'hallucine !

 

la meilleure de la journée celle là  :Laughing: 

sinon +1 Magic Banana. M$ se prend de bonnes gamelles en ce moment et ça fait du bien. (surtout de voir que nos instituions ne sont pas pourries jusqu'à la moëlle non plus. :') heureusement)

----------

## kopp

Ah tiens, je reviens sur ma mise à jour : après 8 mois, no problem! ce fut long, laborieux, beaucoup de recompile avec des maj comme python etc (plus de 408 paquets à mettre à jour + diverses compilations et recompilations au fur et à mesure. Mais aucun problème dû à la longue absence d'opérations sur ma machine.

Bon à savoir

----------

## l_arbalette

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Mais aucun problème dû à la longue absence d'opérations sur ma machine.

 

Même pas avec expat ?? T'es vernis toi !

----------

## kopp

Je crois que tous est passé dans le recompile en fait  :Smile:  ça a pris 3 ou 4 jours mais a part Opal qui compilait pas à cause de pwlib qu'il ne fallait pas compiler avec le dernier gcc, tout s'est compilé sans problème. Il y avait des erreurs dans les calculs de dépendances, mais relancer emerge -uavDN world après un plantage de compile changeait souvent l'ordre. Au pire, des skipfirst histoire de revenir plus tard.

----------

## F!nTcH

Je vous signale cette news assez importante à mon goût ...

Les 6 DonkeyServer que beaucoup utilisent ne sont plus joignables, et d'autres semblent avoir également fermé ...

Avis aux intéressés ...

EDIT : sans le lien ça le fait tout de suite beaucoup moins ...

http://www.ratiatum.com/forum/index.php?act=ST&f=76&t=77416

----------

## Untux

Petite pub pour un add-on Firefox, à l'attention de ceux qui aiment tout faire à la mode Vim : Vimperator... Trop le kiff !

----------

## F!nTcH

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Petite pub pour un add-on Firefox, à l'attention de ceux qui aiment tout faire à la mode Vim : Vimperator... Trop le kiff !

 

xD ! Moi je suis plutôt du genre à avoir 3 mains et 26 doigts ... t'as pas le même pour emacs ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zsfrack

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Petite pub pour un add-on Firefox, à l'attention de ceux qui aiment tout faire à la mode Vim : Vimperator... Trop le kiff !

 

Une bonne raison pour retester firefox

----------

## Untux

26 doigts F!nTcH ? Un de moins et tu étais condamné à Vi ! Non, à ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'équivalent Emacsien. Zsfrack, tu ne regretteras pas ton (re)test ! Ça me fait (re)penser à un papier de Mister Tuomo Valkonen, à propos de VIS (Vapourware Interface Synthesiser). C'était en 2004... et toujours l'on fait miroiter, à ces minois aux yeux écarquillés, ces clients, mi-rois, minou-minou, la modernité d'(inter)faces liftées en 3D, qui cashent si bien le caractère d'un vrai VISage. Bon allez, hop ->[]

----------

## Temet

Player vidéo pour défenseurs du libre

Si y en a qui ont des compétences en design, pourquoi ne pas faire un 'ti skin pour aider le créateur (français) du soft?

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Player vidéo pour défenseurs du libre
> 
> Si y en a qui ont des compétences en design, pourquoi ne pas faire un 'ti skin pour aider le créateur (français) du soft?

 

Ha excellent ! Bon ça demande du Java ce coup ci, mais c'est moins un problème question portabilité que le flash, et libre qui plus est, oui  :Smile: . Ya un truc dans le même genre pour l'audio en Ogg/Vorbis ?

----------

## Temet

Faut pas trop m'en demander  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Quelqu'un a essayé le download de amazonmp3 avec wine?

Moi je dis qu'à moins de 70 centimes le titre, sans DRM, ça vaut le coup.

----------

## k-root

 *tutux wrote:*   

>  Ça me fait (re)penser à un papier de Mister Tuomo Valkonen, à propos de VIS (Vapourware Interface Synthesiser). 

 

 :D 

moi aussi je -->[]

----------

## bluedid29

Bonsoir,  :Cool: 

Blue > couleur bleue et blues que j'adore   :Smile: 

Did > Ben, didier   :Rolling Eyes: 

29 > Finistère nord, chiffre fétiche le 13: 13 dans l'air, 13 dans l'eau, 13 dans le pinard   :Laughing: 

C'était pas dur pourtant   :Wink: 

----------

## Clark

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a essayé le download de amazonmp3 avec wine?
> 
> Moi je dis qu'à moins de 70 centimes le titre, sans DRM, ça vaut le coup.

 

Pas essayé, mais il semblerait qu'il faille avoir une adresse postale aux USA pour pouvoir payer : http://www.theinquirer.fr/2007/09/26/premiere_inqpression_avec_amazonmp3_1.html

----------

## Temet

Oui mais d'après les coms de PCINpact, ça marche très bien en mettant une adresse postale US bidon.

----------

## Mickael

Ne passer pas à la version 1.1 de xkeyboard-config pour le moment, ou votre configuration va partir en sucette !!!!!!!!

sauf pierreg, c'est dégueulasse   :Razz: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai testé et c'est pas terrible, il y a plusieurs bugs d'ouvert sur cette version.

----------

## fo_o

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Ne passer pas à la version 1.1 de xkeyboard-config pour le moment, ou votre configuration va partir en sucette !!!!!!!!
> 
> sauf pierreg, c'est dégueulasse  

 

mon pavé alphanumérique marchait plus à cause de la nouvelle version   :Smile: 

pas bien du tout ça   :Mad: 

----------

## kopp

 *fo_o wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   Ne passer pas à la version 1.1 de xkeyboard-config pour le moment, ou votre configuration va partir en sucette !!!!!!!!
> 
> sauf pierreg, c'est dégueulasse   
> 
> mon pavé alphanumérique marchait plus à cause de la nouvelle version  
> ...

 

Pas de problème notoire chez moi...

enfin si, je peux plus sélectionner à la souris avec ctrl enfoncé(enfin, dessiner un cadre avec la souris en maintenant control pour en déselectionner plusieurs... un clic fonctionne...)... tant pi...

----------

## xaviermiller

clavier belge inutilisable : plus de @, \, {, ... bref, tout ce qui touche "Alt Gr' :'(

----------

## Mickael

Il serait peut-être temps de lancer un nouveau débat ?

----------

## xaviermiller

tiens, a-t-on déjà eu un DOW sur les clients mails ? (j'en cherche un léger, en tous cas plus léger que Thunderbird ; je suis sous XFCE)

----------

## Mickael

Y'a pas photo : claws-mail + bogofilter 

----------

## geekounet

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Y'a pas photo : claws-mail + bogofilter 

 

Ne commence pas le débat tout de suite  :Wink: 

Lancer un nouveau DOW, je veux bien, mais jusque là la participation n'a pas été au top, on a connu mieux dans les premiers, lancés par anigel. Donc je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui m'y prend mal, ou si la communauté de ce forum n'est plus aussi motivée qu'avant, mais je me demande si c'est vraiment la peine de continuer ?

----------

## Mickael

Mais on pourrait les enrichir ces DOWs, avec des exemples de configurations, lorsque l'on faisait un DOW multimédia, on aurait pu par exemple y insérer des exemples avec mplayer en ligne de commande avec plein d'astuces etcetc tu vois ce que je veux dire. Pour ma part je n'ai pas participé dans le DOW/licences and Co, mais je l'ai trouvé très instructif.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je crois aussi qu'il n'est pas nécessaire qu'il y ait beaucoup de contributions pour qu'un débat soit intéressant. Quant au temps d'exposition, je crois qu'il ne devrait pas être fixe. Par exemple on pourrait décréter qu'un nouveau débat est lancé lorsque le précédent n'a pas reçu de contribution depuis une semaine (je suppose là que tous les utilisateurs du forum susceptibles de participer au débat, y jette un coup d'œil au moins une fois par semaine).

Pour le prochain sujet, ma proposition (à fort potentiel trollesque) "GNU/Linux pour le novice : quelle distribution, quel bureau, etc. ?" tient toujours.

----------

## kwenspc

+1 pour la participation, c'est le contenu qui fait l'intérêt du dow, pas "l'audimat" :]

----------

## xaviermiller

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   Y'a pas photo : claws-mail + bogofilter  
> 
> Ne commence pas le débat tout de suite 
> 
> Lancer un nouveau DOW, je veux bien, mais jusque là la participation n'a pas été au top, on a connu mieux dans les premiers, lancés par anigel. Donc je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui m'y prend mal, ou si la communauté de ce forum n'est plus aussi motivée qu'avant, mais je me demande si c'est vraiment la peine de continuer ?

 

Ou alors c'etait en pleins examens et vacances (puree de clavier sans accents, je vais finir par passer sous la distribution a ntoskrnl.exe, moi  :Laughing: )

----------

## kopp

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pas de problème notoire chez moi...
> 
> enfin si, je peux plus sélectionner à la souris avec ctrl enfoncé(enfin, dessiner un cadre avec la souris en maintenant control pour en déselectionner plusieurs... un clic fonctionne...)... tant pi...

 

Bon, en fait une recompilation de xorg-server a résolu le problème  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, tout est rentré dans l'ordre hier

(sauf code::blocks svn qui ne fonctionne toujours plus depuis une semaine :'()

----------

## Untux

Des idées qui dépassent le eye candy dans les GUI : bumptop. Je ne suis pas fan de l'approche souris mais c'est intéressant et novateur... Vive la réhabilitation du flou artistique et du bordel productif ! On est des humains quoi ! Merde ! Dommage que ces pignoufs n'aient pas l'air plus branchés Libre que ça.

PS Ça prend combien de temps pour apprendre à programmer comme ça ? :'/

----------

## kopp

Bon, on va l'avoir combien de fois cette video de bumptop ? On comment à connaître et ça a déjà été maintes fois discuté

----------

## xaviermiller

Soutenez Ubuntu, Achetez Windows Vista Ultimate

----------

## truc

Bon il vient ce DOW!?!  :Smile: 

J'lai pas dit, mais moi non plus je ne trouve pas que c'est le débit qui est important, mais bien le contenu!

Les débats sont peut-être moins vivant qu'au tout début, mais bon, on est tous plus occupé en ce moment qu'à l'époque nan?  :Razz:  En tout cas, moi j'suis toujours pour laisser les débats plus qu'une semaine! j'mise sur un mois, avec en prime la possibilité de faire remonter un ancien débat every now and then, un peu à l'instar du DOW vim vs Emavs et autres

le débats client mail, ne me déplait pas, mais de toutes façons, même si ce n'est pas celui là qui est retenu, il en reste encore beaucoup dans la liste que nous avions mise au point, 

 :Smile: 

/me's waiting..  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Une information malheureuse qui fait suite aux pressions de Micro$oft pour la standardisation de l'OOXML. Vous vous souvenez sans doute que de nombreux pays avaient subitement senti le besoin de changer leur statut au sein du comité ISO afin que leur vote (bizarrement pro-OOXML  :Rolling Eyes:  ) est plus de poids. Ces nouveaux membres sont ainsi devenus membres quelques jours avant ce vote (de mémoire, deux d'entre eux ont changé leur statut le jour même du vote !), ont plus que doubler les effectifs du comité... et n'ont jamais participé à aucune concertation depuis ! Pourtant le vote d'abstention est toujours possible et permet de participer au vote sans vraiment faire grand chose.

Résultat : aucun vote depuis n'a pu aboutir à quoi que soit car il est nécessaire qu'au moins 50% des membres vote pour que la décision soit valide. Avant le vote concernant la standardisation de l'OOXML, moins de 10% des consultations échouaient pour ce motif.

Bref, Micro$oft n'a peut-être pas réussis son passage en force rapide de l'OOXML (qui sera toutefois représenté dans quelques mois) mais a bel et bien réussi à pourrir tout le processus de standardisation international pourtant essentiel.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Pour tout savoir, cet article en anglais. À la fin, vous pourrez notamment y lire les supplications du secrétaire du comité pour que l'ISO continue à œuvrer :

 *Ken Holman wrote:*   

> Regarding the two ballots that closed in the last week, even with all of the reminders I sent out we still fell short of the required number of ballot responses for either ballot to have their results considered. …Since the recent influx of new P-members to our committee, not a single ballot has had a sufficient number of responses to be considered.

 

----------

## titoucha

Ils m'énervent vraiment avec les méthode de gangsters.

----------

## Temet

http://www.nioutaik.fr/images/sparta/objet/obj4.jpg

----------

## kwenspc

Je suis doucement en train de passer au dvorak-fr. J'avoue: j'en ch** un max!  

Est ce quelqu'un a déjà tenté l'éxpèrience? j'ai choisis (par facilité je dois dire) la version J. Mouette. (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clavier_Dvorak) Mais quid de la version Bépo? (les différences à l'utilisation etc...)

Si vous avez des retours ça m'intéresse.   :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

J'avais tenté une fois, avec le disposition classique je crois. Vu que j'étais pas motivé pour modifier toutes les touches de mon laptop, ça m'a vite gaver de faire des fautes, regarder le clavier, et pas savoir où taper  :Wink: 

Un pote était passer avec dvorak et a fini par revenir aux dispositions usuelles à force de devoir sans arrêt changer selon l'ordinateur que tu utilises...

----------

## Untux

Bin... Kwenspc, si tu vas au bout, tu auras mon éternelle admiration :p J'ai essayé 10 minutes, et quand j'ai compris que j'allais vivre deux ou trois mois de cauchemar, j'ai renoncé. Taper du texte ça va, mais les centaines de raccourcis clavier qu'on exécute sans même y penser... ça, ça rend fou ! Allez, si tu tiens deux mois en full dvorak, je m'y mets aussi ;) Bon courage !

----------

## kopp

ouhla, j'avais complètement zapper les raccourcis claviers... effectivement, c'était folklo avec vim  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *tutux wrote:*   

>  Allez, si tu tiens deux mois en full dvorak, je m'y mets aussi  Bon courage !

 

Serieux c'est si chaud que ça? (je commence à tapper au environ d'une lettre à la seconde là  :Laughing:  ) 

 *kopp wrote:*   

> ouhla, j'avais complètement zapper les raccourcis claviers... effectivement, c'était folklo avec vim 

 

j'utilise Emacs... ça risque d'être bien pire

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> mais les centaines de raccourcis clavier qu'on exécute sans même y penser... ça, ça rend fou !

 Tiens, en effet, je viens de penser à mon éditeur préféré, celui qui pense qu'on utilise son clavier avec ses mains et ses pieds et ça m'a retiré toute envie de tester le dvorak !   :Very Happy: 

Ptêt une fois que j'aurais rien à faire pendant les 3 mois suivants (la maison de retraite ? ). 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ptêt une fois que j'aurais rien à faire pendant les 3 mois suivants (la maison de retraite ? ). 

 

T'auras ptet les mains trop bousillée pour ça  :Mr. Green: 

Serieux j'ai des potes (la trentaine) ils se tappent déjà des tendinites etc au mains... ça ça me donne pas envie   :Confused: 

----------

## Untux

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Serieux j'ai des potes (la trentaine) ils se tappent déjà des tendinites etc au mains... ça ça donne pas envie :s

 

Pour fur ! Non mais je crois qu'on est tous tentés... Et on te regarde comme le pionnier intrépide qui nous servira à tous d'exemple ! Ça fout la pression hein ? :) Moi j'espère sincèrement que tu vas persévérer.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Serieux c'est si chaud que ça? (je commence à tapper au environ d'une lettre à la seconde là :lol: )

 

lol... TIENS BON KWEN !

----------

## kwenspc

 :Laughing: 

c'est pas gagné... les raccourcis clavier en effet ça fout la merde.  :Confused: 

----------

## kopp

N'empeche, si tu utilisais un vrai éditeur de texte avec des commandes ergonomiques, et pas une usine à gaz, ce serait beaucoup plus facile :p

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> N'empeche, si tu utilisais un vrai éditeur de texte avec des commandes ergonomiques, et pas une usine à gaz, ce serait beaucoup plus facile :p

 

han le troll! trop gros pour être vrai celui là  :Razz: 

----------

## vdemeester

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'est pas gagné... les raccourcis clavier en effet ça fout la merde. 

 

Au pire, tu remap les raccourcis suivant le même schema qu'ils étaient avant, et comme ça tu perds pas tes reflexes, du moins pour un temps.. (mais ça fait un paquet de remappage si tu utilises cet énorme et sublime éditeur qu'est emacs  :Very Happy:  (néanmoins vive vim aussi))

----------

## geekounet

Je dois dire que le coup du Vim, c'est ce qui m'y a fait renoncer direct, ce n'est pas du tout un layout Vim-compliant. Si un jour j'arrive à trouver une conf bien foutue pour, pourquoi pas j'essaierai, mais pour le moment j'y pense même pas...

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Je dois dire que le coup du Vim, c'est ce qui m'y a fait renoncer direct, ce n'est pas du tout un layout Vim-compliant.

 

Eh ben même pour le reste   :Confused:   un simple ctrl-c ctrl-v par exemple... et bien sur un dvorak-fr ça revient à faire un ctrl-y ctrl-u sur un azerty! 

Ok on peut toujours utiliser les 2 mains, mais le réflex est nettement différent. Passer de quelques touches à une main à quelques touches et 2 mains ça change la donne...

Btw, est ce que quelqu'un aurait une expérience avec le layout bépo? Car autant savoir dès maintenant si ce dernier ne serait pas meilleur.

----------

## lmarcini

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Serieux j'ai des potes (la trentaine) ils se tappent déjà des tendinites etc au mains... ça ça me donne pas envie  

 

Je suis dans ce cas. La trentaine bien passée (37 en fait) dont 24 années passées sur un clavier (débuts sur Commodore 64).

Résultats des courses :

- 2004 : douleurs au poignet droit + un kyste bénin au poignet droit

- 2005 : douleurs au coude droit, le kyste est toujours là

- 2006 : épaule droite bloquée, infiltrations, 3 semaines d'arrêt de travail et ... toujours le kyste

- 2007 : beaucoup de natation, pas de problème mais toujours le kyste

La première réflexion du toubib a été de me demander si j'étais plombier ou motard  :Wink: 

Sinon, quelle est la proportion d'entre vous qui utilise un QWERTY ? Je m'y suis mis récemment  vu que ma fille apprend le russe et (xmodmap est mon ami), je ne vois pas pourquoi on s'enquiquine en France avec les claviers AZERTY...

----------

## Mickael

/me pose une question : dites si je rajoute un module dans mon noyo, j'ai juste besoin de faire un make module_install ? pas la peine de faire un make install. Je sais plus ...

----------

## kopp

Micktux : c'est ça  :Smile: 

lmarcini : je ne vois pas ce qu'apporte un qwerty par rapport à l'azerty, à part la disposition des caractères spéciaux sur certains qwerty (et encore, pas tous)

----------

## kwenspc

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, quelle est la proportion d'entre vous qui utilise un QWERTY ? Je m'y suis mis récemment  vu que ma fille apprend le russe et (xmodmap est mon ami), je ne vois pas pourquoi on s'enquiquine en France avec les claviers AZERTY...

 

Bah en fait AZERTY/QWERTY même combat, ils ont été inventés spécialement pour "freiner" l'utilisateur   :Confused:  (cf http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clavier_Dvorak ) et les troubles "musculo-squelettiques" résulte de telle disposition (disons que ça augmente la probabilité d'en avoir)

----------

## Mickael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *lmarcini wrote:*   
> 
> Sinon, quelle est la proportion d'entre vous qui utilise un QWERTY ? Je m'y suis mis récemment  vu que ma fille apprend le russe et (xmodmap est mon ami), je ne vois pas pourquoi on s'enquiquine en France avec les claviers AZERTY... 
> 
> Bah en fait AZERTY/QWERTY même combat, ils ont été inventés spécialement pour "freiner" l'utilisateur   (cf http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clavier_Dvorak ) et les troubles "musculo-squelettiques" résulte de telle disposition (disons que ça augmente la probabilité d'en avoir)

 

Je viens de lire ton lien Kwen, on peut en trouver où des autocollants pour clavier svp :/

----------

## kwenspc

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je viens de lire ton lien Kwen, on peut en trouver où des autocollants pour clavier svp :/

 

Ça doit pouvoir s'imprimer sur des feuilles autocollantes je pense. Perso je me suis bien enquiquiné en imprimant sur du papier normal, en découpant et en scotchant  :Laughing: 

Ceci dit je commence à m'y habituer un peu, je ne l'utilise pas encore au taf mais ça ne saurait tarder si l'essai est concluant. Et le témoignage de lmarcini me motive pas mal je dois dire! 

Sinon pour les raccourcis clavier et bien il faut passer à l'usage de deux main pour certains et pour d'autre passer à une main. C'est, je pense, la chose la plus difficile (outre le fait d'apprendre à taper du texte)

----------

## Mickael

@geekounet : toi tu utilises le dvorak sur ton portable. Tu peux nous donner la version : 

 *Quote:*   

>     * 3.1 Le Dvorak-fr selon Francis Leboutte
> 
>     * 3.2 Le Dvorak français selon Josselin Mouette
> 
>     * 3.3 Le Dvorak français BÉPO
> ...

 

----------

## Temet

Bon sinon, c'est quand que ton lien vers ton blog en construction il pointe vers un blog construit MickTux?  :Laughing: 

----------

## davidou2a

Personnellement j'ai acheté mon Laptop au Luxembourg et j'ai choisi le clavier Qwerty du coup vu que le vendeur m'a laissé le choix  :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> @geekounet : toi tu utilises le dvorak sur ton portable. Tu peux nous donner la version : 
> 
>  *Quote:*       * 3.1 Le Dvorak-fr selon Francis Leboutte
> 
>     * 3.2 Le Dvorak français selon Josselin Mouette
> ...

 

J'ai dit plus haut que je ne l'utilise pas et que c'est pas au programme   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Personnellement j'ai acheté mon Laptop au Luxembourg et j'ai choisi le clavier Qwerty du coup vu que le vendeur m'a laissé le choix 

 

Question de préférence mais je le redis: azerty/qwerty même combat, ça mène au même problèmes. La première version de clavier dvorak, et la seule de normalisée en fait, est justement en remplacement du qwerty...

(je sais pas pourquoi vous vous focalisez sur qwerty alors que je vous parle dvorak?   :Question:  )

----------

## davidou2a

juste pour dire que j'ai pas de l'Azerty mais d'un coté un dvorak bepo ça doit etre pas mal non?

----------

## lmarcini

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Micktux : c'est ça 
> 
> lmarcini : je ne vois pas ce qu'apporte un qwerty par rapport à l'azerty, à part la disposition des caractères spéciaux sur certains qwerty (et encore, pas tous)

 

Le qwerty n'apporte rien de plus mais être habitué à un clavier azerty pose des problèmes d'adaptation :

-> passage à un clavier étranger (au hasard, un clavier russe)

-> connexion à la console d'un serveur

Personnellement, pour ces deux raisons, je suis passé en qwerty partout ! Quand je parlais du manque d'intérêt d'un clavier azerty, c'était au sujet des accents que l'on peut également taper en qwerty.

----------

## kwenspc

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> mais d'un coté un dvorak bepo ça doit etre pas mal non?

 

Bah justement j'aimerais avoir des retours au sujet de ce layout. Moi j'utilise la version de base dvorak-fr de J. Mouette, mais le Bépo est nettement différent. Je voudrais savoir lequel est véritablement le mieux, car si il faut passer à un clavier "ergonomique" autant que ce soit le meilleur de ceux qui existent.

----------

## kopp

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Micktux : c'est ça 
> 
> lmarcini : je ne vois pas ce qu'apporte un qwerty par rapport à l'azerty, à part la disposition des caractères spéciaux sur certains qwerty (et encore, pas tous) 
> 
> Le qwerty n'apporte rien de plus mais être habitué à un clavier azerty pose des problèmes d'adaptation :
> ...

 

Le côté pratique des accents sur le qwerty... vraiment bof, sur ceux que j'avais, il fallait aller les cherchers loin les accents ( à côté du backspace) voir inexistant sur certains... Pi j'ai pas trop de problème à m'adapter...

----------

## Mickael

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bon sinon, c'est quand que ton lien vers ton blog en construction il pointe vers un blog construit MickTux? 

 

Aïe,   :Smile:   quand j'aurai un peu de temps !

----------

## truc

bon, j'me souviens avoir voulu essayé une disposition dvorak y'a un petit moment, et là.. bah j'pense que je vais franchir le pas... Bon ceci dit, j'ai deux trois questions.

Pour les accents et caractères spéciaux  français, c'est galère ou sur les variantes de dvorak, y'a tout pour nous?

@ kwenspc :

Le passage boulot/chez toi n'est pas trop difficile? car je vais certainement commencer tout doux comme toi  :Razz: 

Bah sinon, c'est le moment d'investir dans un clavier comme celui ci histoire de s(y mettre sérieusement  :Smile:  (bon, j'dis ça, mais j'ai investi dans un gros clavier ergonomique microsoft (NEK4K) pour économiser mes poignets., et je ne compte pas changer de si tôt... )

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour les accents et caractères spéciaux  français, c'est galère ou sur les variantes de dvorak, y'a tout pour nous?
> 
> 

 

Aucun soucis en effet les lettres accentués les plus communes ont leur propres touches, sinon c'est juste une affaire de alt-gr+une touche (pour des lettres genre ä...ce qui n'est pas utilisé en langue française donc ça va  :Wink:  )

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ kwenspc :
> 
> Le passage boulot/chez toi n'est pas trop difficile? car je vais certainement commencer tout doux comme toi 
> ...

 

Non ça va, c'est l'affaire de 10min à chaque fois. En fait on gagne petit à petit du terrain sur le dvorak-fr (à force de l'utiliser) et on ne perd pas sur les autres layout. Fin pour le moment je suis toujours aussi à l'aise sur de l'azerty ou qwerty.

Sinon pas besoin d'acheter un clavier sans "dessins" sur les touches. Utiliser un dvorak ça demande juste de redéfinir les touches les plus communes (lettres et chiffres) mais sans toucher au reste (touches Fx, pavé numérique, ctrl alt etc...). J'ai juste imprimé le layout, découpé et scotché et en voiture! C'est pas top "hype" ni super joli mais ma santé s'en fiche de ce genre de détail  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Avez vous vu ceci http://www.generation-nt.com/fit-mini-pc-gentoo-linux-actualite-46798.html ?

un mini pc sous linux qui consomme 5 Watts maximun et qui est livré avec Gentoo Linux, noyau 2.6.20

----------

## kopp

Ouais ça consomme rien, mais c'est cher et tu peux pas faire grand chose avec un truc comme ça : c'est vraiment pour un marché particulier, genre un petit client pour web et mail... pi Gentoo sur une machine comme ça... pfulala  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Ça doit être la croix et la bannière toutes mises à jour sur ce genre de machine, je trouverais plus logique de mettre une distribution pré compilée la dessus

----------

## truc

re,

Bon j'n'ai pas pu attendre jusqu'à ce soir, je viens d'essayer, j'ai donc essayé la disposition disponible par défaut dans xorg: Le Dvorak français selon Josselin Mouette

Alors c'est dur!, j'n'ai rien collé sur mon clavier, j'ai juste imprimé le layout sur une feuille... Mais bon...

Pr contre, je trouve que la position des mains est trop écartée, ce qui fait qu'on doit les bouger pour toucher/atteindre les touches du milieux (typiquement la colonne hv,fs,yx)

Il semblerait que la disposition dvorak-bepo, ne pose pas ce 'problème', j'essaierai donc, et je vous feed-back-erai (woua, c'est moche ste mots  :Wink: )

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il semblerait que la disposition dvorak-bepo, ne pose pas ce 'problème', j'essaierai donc, et je vous feed-back-erai (woua, c'est moche ste mots )

 

Ah thanks  :Cool: 

J'ai en effet noté quelques petits soucis de positions des mains avec le dvorak de J. Mouette, mais vu que j'avais déjà scotché les touches ça me saoulait de tenter bépo... ^^ donc si tu confirmes que bépo est plus confortable alors là je passerais dessous.

----------

## _Seth_

Asus se met à Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

... mais c'est du Xandros.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Avec une distribution bardée de pilotes propriétaires comme Xandros (qui, en outre, signe des pactes avec le diable de Redmond), ce n'est pas la communauté libre qui y gagne...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mieux vaut voir du côté du projet "One Laptop Per Child" qui présente des spécifications incroyables (batterie rechargeable à main, possibilité de passer en fort contraste pour travailler sous le soleil, "transformation" en lecteur e-books, communication entre ordinateur sans autre périphériques externes, etc.) et un système d'exploitation 100% libre basé sur Fedora. Je ne sais pas si nous aurons un jour la chance d'en profiter en France mais, dans d'autres pays, se montent des projets où tu achètes deux OLPC pour environ 400$ et le deuxième est donné à un enfant du tiers monde qui a difficilement accès à l'éducation. Mêler libre, humanitaire et l'obtention d'une machine incroyable, ça me plaît !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## F!nTcH

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> ... mais c'est du Xandros. 
> 
> Avec une distribution bardée de pilotes propriétaires comme Xandros (qui, en outre, signe des pactes avec le diable de Redmond), ce n'est pas la communauté libre qui y gagne... 
> 
> Mieux vaut voir du côté du projet "One Laptop Per Child" qui présente des spécifications incroyables (batterie rechargeable à main, possibilité de passer en fort contraste pour travailler sous le soleil, "transformation" en lecteur e-books, communication entre ordinateur sans autre périphériques externes, etc.) et un système d'exploitation 100% libre basé sur Fedora. Je ne sais pas si nous aurons un jour la chance d'en profiter en France mais, dans d'autres pays, se montent des projets où tu achètes deux OLPC pour environ 400$ et le deuxième est donné à un enfant du tiers monde qui a difficilement accès à l'éducation. Mêler libre, humanitaire et l'obtention d'une machine incroyable, ça me plaît ! 

 

Ah ça me plait aussi comme concept !! je regarderais à l'occasion!

----------

## Untux

C'est vrai que la machine OLPT est super bien conçue, et j'en ponctionnerais volontiers une aux p'tits pauvres :] J'ai l'impression, quand même, qu'elle arrive 10-20 ans trop tôt (rapport aux buts qu'ils se sont fixés) : trop chère et pas encore assez de matériel culturel/pédagogique libre de droits. Enfin bon, c'que j'en dit... Quand à L'Asus/Xandros : « Microsoft Corp. (Nasdaq: MSFT) and Linux platform provider Xandros Inc. announced a broad collaboration agreement based on a set of technical, business, marketing and intellectual property commitments. »... effectivement, ça à l'air bien vérolé. Ça doit être un piège de Seth pour nous faire troller ;)

----------

## truc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   
> 
> Il semblerait que la disposition dvorak-bepo, ne pose pas ce 'problème', j'essaierai donc, et je vous feed-back-erai (woua, c'est moche ste mots ) 
> 
> Ah thanks 
> ...

 

re

Bon, et bien j'ai essayé le bepo, je ne pourrai pas dire que c'est spécialement mieu, mon avis reste très partagé:

Je préfère l'emplacement du è sur le bépo que sur la dispo de JM, de même pour le '  (apostrophe), la virgule , et le point d'exclamation

Mais je préfère le 'w' sur la dispo JM, de même pour  les ':'  (doubles points) (j'suis un vim'ien faut comprendre)

La main droite n'est pas *moins* surchargée sur une dispo que sur l'autre...

Par contre, je préfère de loin la disposition des caractères au niveau de la ligne de chiffres pour la dispo JM que pour la bépo

dans l'ordre: normal, maj, altgr

en dvorak de JM

œ/+-*=\(`)"[]

Œ1234567890{}

æ&~#<>@^¨|

en bépo:

@"«»()_+-/*=%

#1234567890^µ

@—<>[]…±−÷×¬‰

Et oui, dès qu'on veut faire un peu de code, la disposition de JM semble être mieux (ne serait-ce que pour les /\ et [] ), mais dans les deux cas (dans les trois cas en fait, car en azerty aussi ça pue), j'trouve toujours la place des <> NAC (nullachiller)

Bref, pour les deux aussi, je trouve que les deux touches à coté de la touche 'entrée' ne sont pas si évidentes que ça (c'est peut-être une simple question d'habitude.. ) donc j'préfèrais  y voir des caractères qu'on ne tape pas souvent, et surtout pas le 'w' comme sur le dvorak-bépo,  bon ok, cette disposition est faite pour taper du français, mais ça me gène, car, comme vous j'imagine, j'tape quand même pas mal d'anglais, et bah euh voila quoi, le 'w' est plutôt courant...  

Sur #fr-dvorak-bepo on m'a dit que je pouvais changer de dispo selon ce que je voulais faire.. Certes, mais bon.. j'préfèrerais avoir une bonne dispo et m'y coller... fin je rève peut-être? c'est peut-être la solution d'avoir plusieurs layouts avec chacun sa fonction,et d'en changer par une simple combinaison de touche.. vous en pensez quoi? y'a eu des testeurs depuis l'autre jour?

Je pense que je vais essayer cette disposition , sur lequel il faudra que je xmodmap un peu pour y ajouter des accents français & Cie, facilement accessibles  :Smile:  Mais bon, d'ici à ce que je le fasse... Peut-être ce week-end, on verra....

Par contre, si je m'achète un portable, un truc que j'essaierai forcément, c'est une des disposition pour une main http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard#One-handed_versions

J'trouve que ça claque vraiment, tu peux t'affaller  sur ton lit, avec ça, et taper à une main comme une grosse loque, ou taper alors que t'es debout! bref, j'pense que c'est pratique pour un portable!

plus-plus

EDIT: du matin au travail la tête reposée.. j'me dis qu'il est sans doute préférable de partir de la dispo dvorak de JM, plutôt que d'essayer de partir de la dispo dvorak-us.... ahhh tatage en vu...  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ah trop bien merci pour ce retour truc  :Cool: 

Je vais sans doute tester bépo ce WE. Et dans le cas où aucun des deux ne me convient vraiment je tenterais de faire des modifs.

----------

## vdemeester

 *truc wrote:*   

> dans l'ordre: normal, maj, altgr
> 
> en dvorak de JM
> 
> œ/+-*=\(`)"[]
> ...

 

Hum, dommage dommage ça. Quand on développe, ou même juste sous Linux/UNIX, j'ai beaucoup beaucoup tendance à utiliser les caractère &, ~ # < > |. Le fait qu'il soit en ALTGr je trouve ça bien dommage (bon en même temps, ils sont aussi en ALTGr aussi sur le clavier azerty..).

Si il pouvait exister un layout dvorak pour developpeur qui font presque tout en anglais, ce serait top  :Very Happy: .

Maintenant je pense aussi qu'il est bon d'avoir/de s'habituer à plusieurs layout pour différent emploi, ou alors s'en faire un custom !

----------

## kopp

Il y a un layout developper dvorak en anglais, cf dans le lien wikipedia donné plus haut

----------

## vdemeester

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Il y a un layout developper dvorak en anglais, cf dans le lien wikipedia donné plus haut

 

Oh, j'étais passé trop vite ^^".. Va falloir que j'essaies ça tiens !

----------

## kopp

Bon, le dvorak, ça commence à bien faire, alors je change de sujet !

En lisant DLPF, je suis tombé sur cette dépêche :

http://linuxfr.org/2007/10/31/23284.html

Du coup j'ai jeté un oeil au truc : c'est plutot sympa j'aime bien l'idée... bon c'est en 0.3, ça rame parfois, je pense que ça peut bouffer plus que de ressources nécessaires etc. Mais bon, le principe, ça mélange navigateur et lecteur de musique, on peut donc naviguer des blogs musicaux ou autre, avec onglets etc (xulrunner powered)

le machin liste les pistes de la page, on peut les lires, les ajouter à la playlist ou dans notre répertoire de musique facilement etc. Bref je trouve vraiment sympa l'idée.

Une petite video : http://www.songbirdnest.com/screencast

(attention, c'est flash powered)

Sinon, le site http://www.songbirdnest.com/

Bref voilà, un truc intéressant.

----------

## Madjes

sympas ça  :Smile: 

Bizarre que t'es pas fait de remarque sur les .wmv   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bon, le dvorak, ça commence à bien faire, alors je change de sujet !
> 
> 

 

bouh!  :Wink: 

Dernière nouvelles: je viens de passer au dvorak-fr au taf. (et d'après les retours de truc, je reste finalement sur la version J. Mouette)

----------

## davidou2a

Bonjour j'ai trouvé ce petit meta moteur qui a la particularitée de présenter ses resultats sous forme de carte...

attention aux amd64 non multilib ce site a besoin de flash  :Smile: 

http://kartoo.com

----------

## davidou2a

UP, je sais pas ce que vous utilisez comme gestionnaire reseau (GUI j'entends) car apres avoir testé wifi-radar qui m as pas trop plus, et NetworkManager, j'ai decouvert wicd (j'atterit peut etre tard) qui est en python et je le trouve tres bien et pratique, il depends de pygtk pygobject pycairo, voila et donc j'utilise ça dans Xfce ça m'evite de devoir emerge Xfapplets pour avoir le nm-applet  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Yes ! 

http://planet.gentoo.org/developers/leio

 *Quote:*   

> gnome-power-manager tray icon not appearing on startup fixed!

 

 *Quote:*   

> Yes, that's right. gnome-power-manager-2.20.0-r1 in Gentoo now shows its tray icon after GNOME startup.
> 
> So everyone using some workaround hacks (usually involving scripts with sleeps, killalls and restarts), please remove them after upgrading to this revision 
> 
> As Gnome-2.20 is planned to go to stable tree quite soon, I didn't fix the 2.18 series.

 

----------

## Temet

Ca commence à devenir dur d'être KDE-user... sur un DE qui accuse deux ans de "non évolution" ... :'(

----------

## kopp

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Yes ! 
> 
> http://planet.gentoo.org/developers/leio
> 
>  *Quote:*   gnome-power-manager tray icon not appearing on startup fixed! 
> ...

 

Ah, c'est pas trop tôt... comment ça se fait que ce soit un gars de Gentoo qui fasse ça ? c'était pas un bug de Gnome ?

----------

## geekounet

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> UP, je sais pas ce que vous utilisez comme gestionnaire reseau (GUI j'entends) car apres avoir testé wifi-radar qui m as pas trop plus, et NetworkManager, j'ai decouvert wicd (j'atterit peut etre tard) qui est en python et je le trouve tres bien et pratique, il depends de pygtk pygobject pycairo, voila et donc j'utilise ça dans Xfce ça m'evite de devoir emerge Xfapplets pour avoir le nm-applet 

 

Hm, c'est quoi l'intérêt de ce genre de trucs ?  :Smile: 

Ifplugd pour l'ethernet, wpa_supplicant pour le wifi (configuré comme il faut pour les clés de chaque réseau, et les priorités), en conf DHCP pour les 2, et tu te branches automatiquement sur n'importe quel réseau, sans avoir besoin d'un seul clic ou autre  :Wink:  Et pour les conf temporaires du wifi, t'as toujours une GUI pour wpa_supplicant. Bref, pourquoi se compliquer la vie avec des GUI inutiles ?  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

je me demandais si il existe des salon IRC ayant pour sujet gentoo et parlant français ?

ce forum n'a pas de salon IRC ? pourtant ça pourrait etre sympa et pratique...

----------

## kwenspc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> je me demandais si il existe des salon IRC ayant pour sujet gentoo et parlant français ?
> 
> ce forum n'a pas de salon IRC ? pourtant ça pourrait etre sympa et pratique...

 

Boah si y en a! irc.freenode.net et hop. (ça idle et se tappe sur la tronche pas mal d'ailleurs  :Laughing: )

----------

## kopp

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> je me demandais si il existe des salon IRC ayant pour sujet gentoo et parlant français ?
> 
> ce forum n'a pas de salon IRC ? pourtant ça pourrait etre sympa et pratique...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/irc.xml Comme indiquer... y en a même tout un tas, dont au moins deux francophones

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ca commence à devenir dur d'être KDE-user... sur un DE qui accuse deux ans de "non évolution" ... :'(

 

Ah bon ?

Pas pour moi en tous cas.

Même si les efforts sont concentrés sur la future 4.0 qui va tout déchirer, je ne me sens pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout frustré. Ca marche, tout simplement, je peux le configurer aux petits oignons comme ça me convient, et je suis totalement insensible aux effets de modes à la compiz, donc franchement, non  :Smile: 

Et même si sur les concepts ça n'a pas beaucoup évolué, y à 2 ans, c'était en avance, donc c'est toujours pas à la bourre :p

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Pensez vous que le SDK de la plateforme Android va être ajouté a portage ?

je voudrais développer une petite application dessus pour mon BTS...

----------

## kwenspc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> Pensez vous que le SDK de la plateforme Android va être ajouté a portage ?
> 
> je voudrais développer une petite application dessus pour mon BTS...

 

a priori y a même pas besoin d'un ebuild pour l'utiliser --> http://code.google.com/android/intro/installing.html#developmentrequirements

Chtit plugin Eclipse, décompression du sdk dans le home et roulez jeunesse. 

Je vais sans doute tenter l'affaire aussi histoire de me mettre au parfum. Mais j'ai comme qui dirait l'impression de "déjà vu"...ah ouaiiiis bah oui bien sûr: ce n'est qu'un enièèèèèèème sdk/framework pour dev du mobiles sous nux  :Laughing:  (fin celui ci *au moins* semble pas trop compliqué)

----------

## Mickael

Aller pour toi Temet : 

[gentoo-dev] packages.gentoo.org lives!

 *Quote:*   

> After a LOT of development, Gentoo Infra is pleased to announce the
> 
> return of the new packages.gentoo.org site. The new site is a complete
> 
> rewrite.
> ...

 

Enjoy!  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Merci mais... ça l'aurait vraiment tué de mettre un champs de recherche???

J'ai rien contre bidouiller mon URL à chaque fois m'enfin bon... "site des années 80, et site jusqu'au bout des..." (je vous laisse trouver une suite, j'ai pas d'idée).

----------

## kopp

hum, les gens de 1992 ont appelés, ils veulent qu'on leur rende leur design de page web...

----------

## Bapt

Whaoou... C'est quand même super moche et absolument pas pratique, mais bon ça a le mérite d'être là.

Je me demande comment une truc comme ça a pu mettre si longtemps à être codé.

----------

## SnowBear

http://validator.w3.org/check?verbose=1&uri=http%3A%2F%2Fpackages.gentoo.org%2F en plus   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mais sinon oui ça a le mérite d'être là  :Wink:  .

----------

## davidou2a

Bouh celui qui a pondu ça l'a codé avec ses pieds ou quoi?? sinon effectivement ça reste utile mais niveau lisibilité et ergonomie y a bien mieux... y en a qui ont du zapper les épisodes merise/uml lors de leurs cours de dev...

----------

## Mickael

'alut,

dites j'ai pas compris ce flag :

```
USERLAND="(GNU%*)"
```

 kesako ?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Est ce qu'une version Gentoo 2008 est prévue pour l'année prochaine ? en janvier peut-être ?

----------

## SnowBear

La 2008.0 c'est pour avril/mai je pense.

----------

## geekounet

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 'alut,
> 
> dites j'ai pas compris ce flag :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Parce que Gentoo ne se limite pas qu'à GNU/Linux, t'as les Gentoo *BSD, Solaris, Darwin, et autres  :Wink:  Et donc certains ebuilds ont un comportement différent selon que ça soit un environnement GNU ou non.

----------

## Mickael

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   'alut,
> 
> dites j'ai pas compris ce flag :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ha ben oui correct, merci geekounet.

----------

## boozo

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> Est ce qu'une version Gentoo 2008 est prévue pour l'année prochaine ? en janvier peut-être ?

 

@ALL : Va vraiment falloir arrêter avec la légende des releases Gentoo un jour   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mickael

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   Est ce qu'une version Gentoo 2008 est prévue pour l'année prochaine ? en janvier peut-être ? 
> 
> @ALL : Va vraiment falloir arrêter avec la légende des releases Gentoo un jour  

 

+1, je ne l'ai jamais compris cette question chez les gentooïstes.   :Confused: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

je sais que ça me servira a rien a moi, car mes gentoo sont déjà en place, et surtout je met tout à jour (par exemple je sais pas si il y a beaucoup de distributions qui proposent la version 2.6.23 du kernel...)

je me renseignais pour 2 amis à moi qui devrait s'y mettre sous peu, et je n'ai encore jamais entendu parler d'une version 2008, et je ne connais pas la fréquence des sorties...

----------

## xaviermiller

la fréquence des sorties est horaire, mais pas de nom  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> je me renseignais pour 2 amis à moi qui devrait s'y mettre sous peu, et je n'ai encore jamais entendu parler d'une version 2008, et je ne connais pas la fréquence des sorties...

 Je plussois la remarque de NEOxAKIRA : les stages 3 commencent à dater sérieusement et imposent des upgrades importants lors de la première mise à jour de l'installation (pas forcément évident pour un newbee).   :Confused: 

Du coup, une nouvelle série de stages 3 plus récente serait la bienvenue pour ceux qui veulent se mettre à Gentoo (*coup de coude à Anigel*   :Razz:   ).

Mes 0.02 cents.

Enjoy !

EDIT : J'ai créé une "communauté virtuelle" dédiée à Gentoo sur dl.free.fr : http://dl.free.fr/Q1bVLo/Gentoo. J'y ai déposé des stages 3 (dans le dossier correspondant) pour différentes architectures (x86, i686 et amd64) réalisés par Anigel au 03/09/2007.

Mais ne vous excitez pas trop vite, la BP allouée est ridicule pour ceux qui n'ont pas d'IP "Free" : 50 minutes pour les stage3-amd64 (117Mo) depuis le réseau Renater (j'vous laisse imaginer la misère). M'enfin c'est toujours mieux que rien (re-*coup de coude à Anigel*   :Razz:   ).

----------

## Delvin

elle passe pas bien dans konqueror ta page yoyo :p

----------

## yoyo

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> elle passe pas bien dans konqueror ta page yoyo :p

 Oui, le choix de "l'interface" est imposé ...   :Confused: 

----------

## Mickael

Vous devriez peut-être mettre un post-it pour cette stage3 ? oui/non/peut-être

----------

## yoyo

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Vous devriez peut-être mettre un post-it pour cette stage3 ? oui/non/peut-être

 Il y a déjà trois "sticky/post-it" en haut et amha ça mange déjà assez de place. Tout le monde n'a pas un écran >22" avec une résolution de 50000x25000 (pas pour toi MickTux, mais en référence à un autre thread sur les 8800GT).

Et puis au départ, j'avais créé cette "communauté virtuelle" avec l'objectif d'en faire un espace partagé de la communauté : stage3 à jour pour différentes architectures/différentes "optimisations", des packages récents (via la commande "quickpkg") pour sauver la mise à ceux d'entre nous qui font de fausses manip' (comme celle de SiOu  :Razz:  ) en leur évitant de tout refaire depuis un stage3 "obsolète" (panique pas SiOu, je ne pense pas que tu ais besoin d'en arriver là ... quoique   :Rolling Eyes:  ), des fichiers de config (kernel, iptables, conky ...), des ebuilds "en construction" etc.

Mais quand j'ai vu la bande passante allouée pour le téléchargement, je me suis dit que l'intérêt devenait très limité, d'autant que d'autres sources existe(ro)nt probablement.

Enfin, si suffisamment de personnes montrent un intérêt à cette espace commun, je ferai un annonce un peu plus "officielle" via un topic dédié.

Enjoy !

PS : le principe d'une communauté c'est que je ne sois pas le seul à y coller des fichiers. Ca implique d'une part que vous auriez des accès en écriture et que d'autre part vous n'en abusiez pas (faudrait que je vois s'il y a des conditions d'utilisation pré-établies).

----------

## Bapt

Désolé de revenir la dessus, mais je viens de me rendre compte que non seulement le nouveau packages.gentoo.org est moche, mal foutu et n'a pas de recherche, mais en plus ils n'est complet dans sa présentation des packages.

Par exemple : si j'en crois le profiles/arch.list fournit avec portage, la liste des archiectures supportées est : 

```
alpha

amd64

arm

hppa

ia64

m68k

mips

ppc

ppc64

ppc-macos

s390

sh

sparc

sparc-fbsd

x86

x86-fbsd
```

or 

La liste des architectures présentées sur la page est : 

```
alpha   

amd64   

hppa   

ia64   

ppc   

ppc64   

sparc   

x86
```

Et les autres on s'en fou ? non eux ils n'ont pas le droit de suive cette page.

D'ailleur petite question à quoi correspond la catégorie "sh" ?

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

A droite tu vas sur  Arches " A" (surement ALL)

    * all

    * alpha

    * amd64

    * arm

    * hppa

    * ia64

    * m68k

    * mips

    * ppc

    * ppc-macos

    * ppc64

    * s390

    * sh

    * sparc

    * sparc-fbsd

    * x86

    * x86-fbsd

----------

## titoucha

Super maintenant j'ai plus l'autorisation pour me connecter.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bouleetbil

sa ma fait pareil   :Laughing:   :j'ai choisi arch A puis il faut resélectionner ton arch

----------

## kopp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Super maintenant j'ai plus l'autorisation pour me connecter.  

 

Hein ? connecter où ça ?

----------

## bouleetbil

En fait après on a un accès interdit : 403 Forbidden - You don't have permission to acces

----------

## titoucha

Au fait @kopp en tant que user rep, tu ne peux pas faire remonter que le site de gestion des paquets est vraiment moche et surtout pas lisible.

----------

## Magic Banana

La bêtise de certains ne connait pas de limite.

----------

## bouleetbil

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> La bêtise de certains ne connait pas de limite.

 

C'est grave quand même,  au début je croyais que c'était une blague mais non même pas !

----------

## xaviermiller

oh mon Dieu, on en tient un de bon !

Gardez-le moi pour ce soir  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

je ne comprends ce nouveau message de portage : 

```
 * Overlay eclasses override eclasses from PORTDIR:

 * 

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/haskell/eclass/darcs.eclass'

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/emacs/eclass/elisp.eclass'

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/emacs/eclass/elisp-common.eclass'

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/science/eclass/fortran.eclass'

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/haskell/eclass/ghc-package.eclass'

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/haskell/eclass/haskell-cabal.eclass'

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/emacs/eclass/xemacs-elisp.eclass'

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/emacs/eclass/xemacs-elisp-common.eclass'

 * 

 * It is best to avoid overridding eclasses from PORTDIR because it will

 * trigger invalidation of cached ebuild metadata that is distributed with

 * the portage tree. If you must override eclasses from PORTDIR then you

 * are advised to run `emerge --regen` after each time that you run `emerge

 * --sync`. Set PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0" in /etc/make.conf if you

 * would like to disable this warning.

```

 :Confused:   Un peu d'explication svp   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

un tu as dans tes overlays des eclasses qui écrasent les eclasses de Portage, et qui potentiellement modifient le comportement global d'emerge. C'est un nouveau message d'avertissement.

En gros c'est un message de devs à devs d'overlays, qui perturbe les utilisateurs. Qui dit que Gentoo est "user-friendly" ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

 *Quote:*   

> Qui dit que Gentoo est "user-friendly" ?

 

Moi!

C'est pas pour rien que je n'utilise pas les Overlays.

----------

## Mickael

humm, intéressant, alors comme ça, certains mangent dans la gamelle des autres. s'pas bien ça, je vais faire un saut sur bgo et les #irc(s)

EDIT : je suis pas poli ! MERCI Xavier  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Dommage pour toi @temet, mais ainsi tu te prives de pas mal de programme.

----------

## Mickael

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Dommage pour toi mais ainsi tu te prives de pas mal de programme.

  Tu peux développer stp chaton  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

C'est simple tu ne trouves les ebuilds de certains programmes que dans les overlays.

@MickTux je crois que nos réponses se sont croisé, ma remarque ne t'était pas destinée.

----------

## Mickael

Exacte, d'où ma question   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

@titoucha : aucun!

Si j'ai besoin d'un programme, je prends l'ebuild et je la mets dans l'overlay local.

Mais c'est HYPER rare!

----------

## Oupsman

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> un tu as dans tes overlays des eclasses qui écrasent les eclasses de Portage, et qui potentiellement modifient le comportement global d'emerge. C'est un nouveau message d'avertissement.
> 
> En gros c'est un message de devs à devs d'overlays, qui perturbe les utilisateurs. Qui dit que Gentoo est "user-friendly" ?  

 

Gentoo IS user-friendly. It is just very selective about who it's friends are  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Mickael

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> un tu as dans tes overlays des eclasses qui écrasent les eclasses de Portage, et qui potentiellement modifient le comportement global d'emerge. C'est un nouveau message d'avertissement.
> 
> En gros c'est un message de devs à devs d'overlays, qui perturbe les utilisateurs. Qui dit que Gentoo est "user-friendly" ?  

 

Je vous poste la réponse du dev mateo :  *Quote:*   

> The issue is that eclasses from portage are overridden by those in the ovelays, and this may cause issues if you
> 
> mix ebuilds installed with one or the other version. The best option would be that the overlays author rename their
> 
> eclasses, but it's a long task, in the meantime I did --regen as I use mostly kde4 with cmake, the other
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

donc clairement un message de dev à dev, CC All The Universe

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @titoucha : aucun!
> 
> Si j'ai besoin d'un programme, je prends l'ebuild et je la mets dans l'overlay local.
> 
> Mais c'est HYPER rare!

 

Et t'as assez de temps devant toi pour suivre les corrections et mises à jour de chaque ebuild ainsi ajouté à la main ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   @titoucha : aucun!
> 
> Si j'ai besoin d'un programme, je prends l'ebuild et je la mets dans l'overlay local.
> 
> Mais c'est HYPER rare! 
> ...

 

Plus besoin de répondre tu le fais à ma place   :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   @titoucha : aucun!
> 
> Si j'ai besoin d'un programme, je prends l'ebuild et je la mets dans l'overlay local.
> 
> Mais c'est HYPER rare! 
> ...

 

Bah je fais ça aussi  :Smile:  notament pour filezilla, Wicd et quelques autres applications ^^

----------

## Temet

Bien sur, je suis Dieu!   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bien sur, je suis Dieu!  

 

Et moi chuck norris car:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dieu voulait créer l'univers en 10 jours. Chuck Norris lui en a donné 6.
> 
> 

 

----------

## davidou2a

 :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Temet

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Bien sur, je suis Dieu!   
> 
> Et moi chuck norris car:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

T'ain, tu peux diviser par zéro et tu connais les dix dernières décimales de PI!!!

/me se prosterne

----------

## _Seth_

Incroyable, La MoFo se préoccupe de la version nux de FF ! Bon, j'arrête de charier, apparemment les devs/designer de FF font un gros boulot pour la version 3.0 et FF intégrerait les modifs utilisateurs de GTK (comprendre respecterait le thème choisi). Un peu plus d'info ici et la.

----------

## Temet

Bah d'un coté, ils se tapent quand même la refonte de l'interface pour Acqua sous Mac... alors intégrer un gtkrc dans une interface gtk, ça doit pas être la mort quand même...

----------

## Temet

T'ain, il m'a bien fallu 5 minutes pour la comprendre!

----------

## Mickael

 *Temet wrote:*   

> T'ain, il m'a bien fallu 5 minutes pour la comprendre!

 

t'aurais rien dit, je serais toujours en train de chercher  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   T'ain, il m'a bien fallu 5 minutes pour la comprendre! 
> 
> t'aurais rien dit, je serais toujours en train de chercher 

 

Personnellement, je cherche toujours...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Temet

Indice : si t'as un clavier Qwerty, t'es foutu...

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

faudrait préciser qu'il s'agit d'un clavier azerty, enfin c'est une blague française...

----------

## Trevoke

En effet, j'aurais pas pige..

----------

## kopp

En même temps, faut reconnaitre qu'elle est pas drole, mais quand on a un clavier azerty...

----------

## Magic Banana

Micro$oft abandonne l'OOXML ! À croire que leur seul but était de saper le processus de standardisation ISO.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## billiob

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Micro$oft abandonne l'OOXML ! À croire que leur seul but était de saper le processus de standardisation ISO. 

 

C'est avant-tout une blague  :Smile: 

Multi-trade International Corporation for Research of Office Software Open Format Technologies (MICROSOFT)   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *billiob wrote:*   

> C'est avant-tout une blague 
> 
> Multi-trade International Corporation for Research of Office Software Open Format Technologies (MICROSOFT)  

 

Nous sommes dans les chroniques de geeks, non ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

L'April publie un livre blanc des modèles économiques du Logiciel Libre.

----------

## truc

The Top Ten Unix Shell Commands You Use

la même légèrement modifiée (for the best)

```
history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10
```

alors ça donne quoi chez vous?  :Razz: 

----------

## boozo

```

$ history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

    122 su

     46 eix

     21 man

     20 emerge

     19 nano

     19 ps

     18 exit

     18 ls

     17 more

```

```
# history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

     68 emerge

     62 nano

     58 ls

     44 netstat

     33 glsa-check

     24 exit

     24 cd

     23 mv

     20 more

     17 man

```

Ouais mais bon je purge souvent suite à faute de frappe du passroot  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xaviermiller

```
$ history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

     91 su

     76 kill

     49 ssh

     28 ls

     28 cd

     23 pdflatex

     18 ping

     15 aplaymidi

     15 alsamixer

     13 ps

```

```
#  history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

    132 emerge

     33 emacs

     32 screen

     27 cd

     26 layman

     23 eix

     23 dispatch-conf

     22 revdep-rebuild

     15 ls

     13 rm

```

----------

## truc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Ouais mais bon je purge souvent suite à faute de frappe du passroot 

 

ahah  :Laughing:  J'connais ça... c'est sans remord que je partage alors mes stats qui ne reflète donc pas vraiment la réalité non plus... (style j'fais des boucles plus souvent que des cd et des ls) mais bon c'est au boulot en plus donc encore plus loin de mes habitudes... )

```
history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10 

     26 for

     21 svn

     16 scd

     14 spssh

     13 ls

     11 cat

      9 vim

      9 putSEC.fw

      7 spssh-com

      7 cd
```

```
history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10 

    119 ip

     65 ping

     59 tcpdump

     33 iptables

     26 netstat

     22 ls

     21 lsof

     18 vim

     18 iptables-save

     15 yafc
```

----------

## Ezka

Marrant   :Smile:  , seulement mon root l'autre est pas représentatif chez moi (user : 385 make lol):

```
     84 emerge

     27 exit

     26 emacs

     24 eix

     21 eselect

     21 cd

     19 /etc/init.d/xdm

     15 ebuild

     13 elogv

     13 cat
```

----------

## Magic Banana

```
    130 make

    112 l

     43 cd

     25 rm

     24 p

     22 firefox

     18 less

     14 time

     13 ./fitcare

     12 ls
```

C'est parlant comme résultat. Je développe (make), notamment un site Web (firefox) et un algorithme appelé fitcare manipulant des fichiers texte (less) que je supprime régulièrement (rm) et qui doit être performant (time). Sinon, je suis surpris que vous tapiez ls (au lieu de l chez moi). Pour les curieux, p est un alias de cd ..   :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

```
$ history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

    131 exit

     43 cd

     39 xrandr

     39 su

     38 ls

     30 screen

     15 vim

     14 lftp

     13 du

     13 cat

```

```
 # history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

     72 ls

     59 exit

     38 emerge

     35 vim

     24 umount

     24 cd

     17 mount

     16 udevstart

     12 tar

     11 mv
```

Hum, j'aime bien exit moi.

Sinon je fais un xrandr par jour (au moins) pour switch entre l'écran laptop et celui du bureau...

----------

## davidou2a

```
davidou@Blackbox ~ $ history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

     58 su

     30 startx

     10 wine

     10 LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

      9 cat

      8 exit

      7 xfwm4

      6 nano

      6 killall

      6 glxgears
```

et 

```
Blackbox davidou # history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

    110 emerge

     41 nano

     26 ls

     25 cp

     23 cat

     18 echo

     17 exit

     15 clear

     15 cd

     14 rm
```

j'ai recement vidé mon historique   :Embarassed: 

----------

## titoucha

```
manslide # history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

     96 nano

     69 emerge

     68 genlop

     39 cd

     27 ebuild

     26 rm

     17 eix

     16 ls

     16 kdm

     11 cp
```

Je travail souvent sur des ebuilds, ceux de kde4 en ce moment.

----------

## Temet

```
temet@gentoo ~ $  history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

     44 su

     44 eix

     36 ls

     32 locate

     25 g++

     24 cd

     23 wine

     22 mv

     21 rm

     20 ./D2toTGA

```

```
gentoo ~ #  history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

     82 eix

     56 emerge

     47 vim

     29 equery

     23 eject

     21 ls

     18 cd

     17 exit

     14 rm

     14 genlop

```

----------

## boozo

Tient ?! kopp est le seul à nous faire du screen surprenant n'est-il pas ?

Quoi que... d'un autre côté... je suis le seul a sortir du man en tête   :Shocked: 

@ALL : Lâches ! Traitres !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Je lis les man dans Konqueror.

Marre des problèmes d'encodage!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Delvin

```
delvin@donato ~ $ history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

    197 ./soap.py

     74 vi

     45 cd

     29 ls

     19 su

     16 ssh

     15 wine

     13 eix

     10 uuidgen

      9 dmesg

```

```
# history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

    137 emerge

     62 eix

     32 mount

     31 echo

     29 nano

     16 /etc/init.d/xdm

     15 ls

     15 /etc/init.d/net.eth0

     14 cp

     11 cd
```

je travail sur du soap et j'ai un piti script python pour m'aider  :Smile: 

sinon en root je m'en sers entre le taf et chez moi pour changer les conf (emerge sort en premier, je test pas mal de soft pour le taf  :Razz:  )

----------

## xaviermiller

non, moi aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

```

neoakira@Gentoo ~ $ history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

    121 su

     37 sudo

     27 g++

     12 ./poo

     10 y

      9 ssh

      9 nano

      8 ls

      7 cat

      6 gedit
```

```
Gentoo neoakira # history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

     67 eix

     44 iptables

     42 emerge

     36 gedit

     32 ls

     31 cp

     14 cd

     12 make

     12 cat

     12 /etc/init.d/iptables
```

----------

## truc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Tient ?! kopp est le seul à nous faire du screen surprenant n'est-il pas ?
> 
> Quoi que... d'un autre côté... je suis le seul a sortir du man en tête  
> 
> @ALL : Lâches ! Traitres !  

 

et non!  :Razz:  chez moi 

```
 $ ] history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10 

     72 ls

     56 cat

     45 vim

     36 ssh

     34 ctorrent

     27 rm

     26 screen

     25 cd

     15 man

     14 md5sum
```

```
# ] history|awk '{print $2}'|awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10 

     74 pacman

     72 ls

     26 vim

     25 tail

     24 ping

     16 screen

     15 mount

     14 dmesg

     11 visudo

     11 df
```

----------

## boozo

@ XavierMiller & truc : Yep ! pas les yeux en face des trous... /me commençais à croire à la conspiration   :Mr. Green: 

edit: tout çà pour nous sortir pacman pffff ! allez on attend le paludis et le pkgcore  :p

----------

## Bapt

Bon sous zsh c'est pas pareil, donc : 

```
awk '{print $1 }' .zshistory |awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

4541 cd

2028 make

1672 vim

1059 ls

 576 pkg_info

 502 rm

 331 grep

 327 tail

 302 portmaster

 270 ps

```

et 

```
awk '{print $1 }' .zshistory |awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"} {print $1}'|sort|uniq -c| LC_ALL=C sort -rn|head -10

 120 cd

  85 vim

  62 rm

  49 man

  40 sudo

  37 ls

  36 du

  29 ffmpeg

  28 screen

  28 pkg_info

```

----------

## Magic Banana

Flat Eric danse sur la Free Software Song !

----------

## Temet

C'est pas parce que c'est free que c'est bien!  :Laughing: 

(c'est quand même une song de daube)

----------

## truc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Flat Eric danse sur la Free Software Song !

 

J'me sens obligé de réagir, désolé d'avance...

mais....

loul

C'est tout fallait juste que ça sorte...   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Le nid a trolls est de retour -- nouvelle addresse : www.trevoke.net/nidatrolls !

----------

## boozo

@Trevoke : a y'est ? le nid à trolls devient un f.g.o-like maintenant  ?  On recrute ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Temet

T'ain les serveurs DNS de Free ils ont pété un cable.

Heureusement que je connais par coeur d'adresse d'un DNS libre sinon ...

----------

## Bapt

Au passage petite pub pour opendns, que je viens de rajouter à mon routeur pour palier aux dns free : http://www.opendns.com/

----------

## Magic Banana

Je viens de tomber sur cet excellent article synthétisant les raisons de s'opposer fermement à la standardisation de l'OOXML (et à la fin d'une standardisation ISO sensée pour les formats informatique).

----------

## Magic Banana

Quelques nouvelles du projet "One Laptop Per Child" : l'Humain est capable de belles choses !

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

the geek :

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=hibaFjxAQAg

Xinerama + Xdmx sur 9 PC et 11 écrans

je suis tombé la dessus en faisant une recherche gentoo sur youtube

----------

## kopp

Y a vraiment des types qui ont rien à foutre de leur vie...

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

ça aurait été plus marrant de mettre compiz-fusion et d'activer le cube en vue intérieur et il se serait retrouvé enfermé dans la matrice, heu le cube enfin l'ennéagone...

----------

## Temet

Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi j'ai mon wifi (ipw3945) qui saute en cas d'inactivité. En gros, si je n'utilise pas la connexion pendant deux minutes, quand je vais en ravoir besoin, il va relancer la connexion (ptet le dhcp) et pendant 10 secondes, bah ça mouline dans le paté.

Bon, je me suis résolu à faire un super script de la mort:

```
#!/bin/bash

if [ "$(/sbin/ifconfig | grep eth1)" ]; then

        /bin/ping -c 1 mon.ip.publique > /dev/null 2>&1

fi
```

Le tout dans un petit cron qui le lance toutes les minutes... et depuis ça marche N.I.C.K.E.L !

Bon, pour info, quand je coupe le wifi, je coupe le démon et décharge le module donc "eth1" disparait... d'où le test sur eth1.

----------

## SnowBear

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi j'ai mon wifi (ipw3945) qui saute en cas d'inactivité. En gros, si je n'utilise pas la connexion pendant deux minutes, quand je vais en ravoir besoin, il va relancer la connexion (ptet le dhcp) et pendant 10 secondes, bah ça mouline dans le paté.
> 
> Bon, je me suis résolu à faire un super script de la mort:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je ne saurais te dire dès que j'ai le wifi de connecté je lance ssh.

----------

## Madtree

Moi j'utilise le driver iwlwifi ( pour une carte intel 3945abg ), et j'ai pas de problèmes  :Wink: .

----------

## truc

salut les gens, désolé si je choque mais ce message n'a rien a voir avec l'informatique, donc si vraiment un modal insiste je le retierai :/

 j'déménage d'ici quelques jours, et voici une petite liste de trucs qui j'éspère voire disparaitre avant lundi prochain (j'peux éventuellement faire un effort de quelque jours:

http://sam.intelunix.fr/slt/

J'peux discuter pour les prix, j'pense tout de même avoir été raisonnable...  :Smile: 

Merci!! aidez-mouaaaa:)

----------

## El_Goretto

@truc: ben je te confierai pas le câblage des cordes à linge de ma mémé, toi dis donc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai relayé ton annonce dans un autre communauté où j'aide un nouvel utilisateur de GNU/Linux sur... un Pentium 2 ! Si il voulait ton Shuttle, cela me simplifierait la tâche !  :Razz: 

----------

## nonas

C'est où qu'il habite le monsieur ?

----------

## truc

hum, suis-je bête...

IDF: Val de Fontenay (94)

@El_Goretto: mais euh... c'est du direct quoi! en plein dans le déménagement! 

Merci magic banana, par contre le shuttle est déjà parti (enfin pas physiquement encore, mais il est réservé)

----------

## Mickael

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @El_Goretto: mais euh... c'est du direct quoi! en plein dans le déménagement! 
> 
> 

 

Mais bien sur,...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dapsaille

Ca me rapelle mon chez moi .. en plus bordélique :p

 Mais j'ai pas vu de cendrier .. donc ca seras pas comme chez moi :p

----------

## ghoti

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Mais j'ai pas vu de cendrier .. donc ca seras pas comme chez moi :p

 

1198 jours et 17 heures qu'il n'y a plus de cendars chez moi !  :Very Happy: 

'fin, l'a fallu quelques infars, le billar et deux mois d'hostau   :Confused: 

Cardiopathie ischémique dilatée, y parait que ça s'appelle. J'te jure !

Ouais bon, je sais, ça sert à rien de raconter ça. 

Toutes façons, ça n'intérese personne et c'est normal : moi aussi, je m'en foutais de ces conneries et j'ai pas envie de faire la morale !

Juste que z'avez raison, les français, de supprimer la cloppe partout !

Mais la cloppe c'est cher, c'est pas libre et donc c'est pas bon ...

En plus, maintenant, je découvre que la cloppe, ça pue grave. Un truc que je n''aurais j'amais imaginé !

A part ça, maintenant, essaye de faire ta petite foulée matinale avec un tiers de coeur...

On va pas pleurer, tout de même ! Non, mais l'hostau, c'est moche, la bouffe est dégueu. 

Le seul truc, c'est les infirmières. Mais quand t'es cloué dans ton plum, t'as plus trop envie (surtout avec les vasodilatateurs dont on te gave ... !)

Moi, on m'a filé des médocs qui vont vous enterrer tous (enfin, point de vue coeur ...  :Wink: )

Na !

Avizalapopulasse ...

----------

## ghoti

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Mais j'ai pas vu de cendrier .. donc ca seras pas comme chez moi :p

 

1198 jours et 17 heures qu'il n'y a plus de cendars chez moi !  :Very Happy: 

'fin, l'a fallu quelques infars, le billar et deux mois d'hostau   :Confused: 

Cardiopathie ischémique dilatée, y parait que ça s'appelle. J'te jure !

Ouais bon, je sais, ça sert à rien de raconter ça. 

Toutes façons, ça n'intérese personne et c'est normal : moi aussi, je m'en foutais de ces conneries et j'ai pas envie de faire la morale !

Juste que z'avez raison, les français, de supprimer la cloppe partout !

La cloppe c'est cher, c'est pas libre et donc c'est pas bon ...

En plus, maintenant, je découvre que la cloppe, ça pue grave. Un truc que je n''aurais j'amais imaginé !

A part ça, maintenant, essaye de faire ta petite foulée matinale avec un tiers de coeur...

On va pas pleurer, tout de même ! Non, mais l'hostau, c'est moche, la bouffe est dégueu. 

Le seul truc, c'est les infirmières. Mais quand t'es cloué dans ton plum, t'as plus trop envie (surtout avec les vasodilatateurs dont on te gave ... !)

Moi, on m'a filé des médocs qui vont vous enterrer tous (enfin, point de vue coeur ...  :Wink: )

Na !

Avizalapopulasse ...

----------

## dapsaille

Si mes souvenirs sont bons ... on avait suivi ton intervention non ?

 Je veux dire ton rétablissement était suivi sur le forum ..

 Bah je t'avouerai que je suis à un paquet par jour depuis 10 ans et ca commence à me peser .. sérieusement ..

D'ailleurs j'ai devant moi une boite de nicopatch qui me tente bien mais je trouve toujours l'excuse du "c'est pas le bon moment"

(la seule fois ou j'ai tente d'arreter sans soutien "chimique" ca as vallu à un mec 3 points de suture donc ... certains m'on vu et je suis pas une masse mais je fait pas 20 kilos non plus )

Enfin on dirait que le geek se porte sans cloppes ces dernières années .. vas falloir que je pense a refaire ma garde robe alors   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Perso, j'ai un oncle qui ne respire plus qu'avec une moitié d'un seul poumon lui, bah ça pourrit bien la vie, ça calme direct... Pis un autre oncle (attaque cardiaque si je me souviens bien) et un grand-père (cancer de l'œsophage) qui en sont morts trop tôt...

Donc oui, fumer saitrémal  :Smile:  Je sais que je ne me mettrai jamais à fumer...

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc oui, fumer saitrémal  Je sais que je ne me mettrai jamais à fumer...

 

C'est comme tout: dans l'excès on finit par n'y trouver que des inconvénients. (alcool, tabac...)

Et t'inquiète geekounet, vu comme tu es partis tu seras bons - comme nous tous - à te taper ça: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troubles_musculosquelettiques, http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syndrome_du_canal_carpien, sans parler des risques potentiels d'avoir sacrément mal au dos, les effets psychologique (dépendance) ...

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Et t'inquiète geekounet, vu comme tu es partis tu seras bons - comme nous tous - à te taper ça: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troubles_musculosquelettiques, http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syndrome_du_canal_carpien, sans parler des risques potentiels d'avoir sacrément mal au dos, les effets psychologique (dépendance) ...

 

Effectivement, on a pas un super avenir non plus  :Razz: 

----------

## ghoti

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Si mes souvenirs sont bons ... on avait suivi ton intervention non ?

 

Heu, je crois que cet épisode concernait plutôt ma péritonite avec rechute !

Mes histoires de coeur, je ne crois pas en avoir parlé beaucoup ...  :Wink: 

Bon, papy va prendre ses gouttes ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Je reconnais les pseudos moi je dis  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je reconnais les pseudos moi je dis 

 

C'est bon, c'est pas la première avec des gentooistes  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Bah, avec tout ce qu'on propose sur bashfr, heureusement que ça passe de temps en temps...

Si tu as vraiment du temps à perdre, tu en verras encore plus dans le betamod.

Sinon, anticlope++, j'en ai marre de puer à cause des autres, et pour les conséquences, j'en ai déjà assez vu chez moi...

Par contre ce que tu dis kwenspc, c'est pas faux ! Et toi geekounet vu comme t'es un faible t'es déjà bien parti :p

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

moins de spam ?

----------

## Temet

Blonde ??  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Tout ça pour dire qu'avec ce message, ce thread rentre dans le top10 des threads avec le plus de reponses sur le forum \o/

----------

## E11

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tout ça pour dire qu'avec ce message, ce thread rentre dans le top10 des threads avec le plus de reponses sur le forum \o/

 

Waw  :Laughing: 

Mais ça a une certaines logique, sur les forums anglais, ils coupent les postes à partir d'une certaines longueur...  :Smile: 

----------

## nonas

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Tout ça pour dire qu'avec ce message, ce thread rentre dans le top10 des threads avec le plus de reponses sur le forum \o/ 
> 
> Waw 
> 
> Mais ça a une certaines logique, sur les forums anglais, ils coupent les postes à partir d'une certaines longueur... 

 Justement, il me semblait que c'était pour ne pas trop alourdir la charge qu'ils faisaient ça.

À quand la v2 de ce topic ?   :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Y a des chances que le topic soit splitté par les admins effectivement, mais on sera arrivé dans le top10... faut juste mettre assez de message dans celui ci pour être sur que ça reste dans le top10 ...  :Wink: 

Sinon, je vois que tu as changé ton pseudo en Mickael, MickTux !

----------

## truc

ok donc on peut se lacher et écrire des trucs inutiles.... même sur ce thread?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Tu veux dire des trucs .. comme d'hab quoi   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Y a des chances que le topic soit splitté par les admins effectivement, mais on sera arrivé dans le top10... faut juste mettre assez de message dans celui ci pour être sur que ça reste dans le top10 ... 
> 
> Sinon, je vois que tu as changé ton pseudo en Mickael, MickTux !

 

***Tu as vu cela ou : le classement pour le top 10  :Confused: 

***Ouais maintenant je m'assume.  :Laughing:   en même temps MickTux-->Mickael fallait pas chercher très loin  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> ***Tu as vu cela ou : le classement pour le top 10  

 

Là  :Razz: 

----------

## yoyo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Y a des chances que le topic soit splitté par les admins effectivement, mais on sera arrivé dans le top10... faut juste mettre assez de message dans celui ci pour être sur que ça reste dans le top10 ... 

 Il faut qu'on arrive dans le podium !!! Vite !!!  :Mr. Green: 

Ca me fait délirer un podium sur la longueur des fils ...   :Laughing: 

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Sinon, je vois que tu as changé ton pseudo en Mickael, MickTux !

 J'avais vu ça aussi ... Ca devient une habitude de changer de pseudo ici ...   :Confused: 

----------

## kopp

En parlant de pseudo, il est devenu quoi ce type sympa, la, pierreg ? On le voyait souvent pi il a disparu, d'un coup...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kopp wrote:*   

> En parlant de pseudo, il est devenu quoi ce type sympa, la, pierreg ? On le voyait souvent pi il a disparu, d'un coup...  

 

Il est devenu modérateur il me semble...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Stallman se trémousse dans une chorégraphie de groupe :

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7C6r6fG4k40

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Pube5Aynsls

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> En parlant de pseudo, il est devenu quoi ce type sympa, la, pierreg ? On le voyait souvent pi il a disparu, d'un coup...  

 

Gnagnagna...

----------

## xaviermiller

c'est toi pierreg, geekounet ?

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> c'est toi pierreg, geekounet ?

 

Le plus dur avec ce topic, c'est qu'on se sait pas toujours si une question est sérieuse ou pas  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> c'est toi pierreg, geekounet ?

 

Ouaip, et ça commence à dater  :Razz: 

----------

## nemo13

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Sinon, je vois que tu as changé ton pseudo en Mickael, MickTux ! J'avais vu ça aussi ... Ca devient une habitude de changer de pseudo ici ...  

 

Sùr que si tu changes ton speudo en intervertissant les syllabe , ben nous ne verrons pas la différence   :Laughing: 

----------

## _Seth_

Ça mérite pas un nouveau thread, mais je suis perplexe devant la mise à jour de (au choix) dbus/hal/udev : lors de mes dernières maj (sur Debian et Gentoo), plus de gestion du hotplug. Bref retour à la ligne de commande pour monter un périph. Ce qui m'a frustré, c'est que je n'ai pas eu le temps de voir quel était le problème et comment relancer le démon/service de hotplug : j'ai dû rebooter. Et je ne supporte plus du tout de rebooter une machine pour résoudre un problème que je ne comprend pas, sans doute le 2ème effet Gentoo  :Wink: 

Si vous savez quoi faire pour relancer la machine dbus/hal/desktop après une mise à jour sans rebooter, je suis preneur.

----------

## xaviermiller

supprimer les "persistent rules" dans /etc/udev///*

----------

## _Seth_

merci  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> supprimer les "persistent rules" dans /etc/udev///*

 

humm bizarre, ça me chagrine un peu cette technique, est-ce un workaround ou bien "La solution" Xavier? Peut-on simplement demander à udev de faire une sorte de checkout après ça mise à jour, ce qui serait tout de même plus propre.

----------

## xaviermiller

c'est un workaround. Je l'utilise aussi quand je duplique une install (Gentoo) sur une autre partition/machine.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> c'est un workaround. Je l'utilise aussi quand je duplique une install (Gentoo) sur une autre partition/machine.

 

+1

Ca fout les jetons, au départ, quand on se retrouve avec des eth4 dans une machine "toute neuve"...

----------

## dapsaille

http://www.gcu.info/ext/disclaimer.html

 hahaha j'adore :p

----------

## geekounet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> http://www.gcu.info/ext/disclaimer.html
> 
>  hahaha j'adore :p

 

(précision, faut aller sur le site avec IE, ou se faire passer pour IE, pour pouvoir voir la page)

Donc dapsaille, ça veut dire que t'oses utiliser cette horreur ?  :Razz: 

----------

## davidou2a

Sympa  :Smile:  j'ai testé avec IE7 au boulot  :Razz: 

Sinon pour ma part hier j'ai fait une MAJ, et mauvaise surprise lorsque j'ai voulu lancer GMPC:

http://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=erreurov4.png

ça sentirai bien la downgrade mais comme libmpd-0.14.0 est la version la plus petite dans mon arbre je sens que je vais devoir upgrader GMPC lui même...

```
Isula davidou # equery list libmpd

[ Searching for package 'libmpd' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libmpd-0.14.0 (0)
```

----------

## dapsaille

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   http://www.gcu.info/ext/disclaimer.html
> 
>  hahaha j'adore :p 
> 
> (précision, faut aller sur le site avec IE, ou se faire passer pour IE, pour pouvoir voir la page)
> ...

 

 Non ce sont des collègues qui m'ont fait tester .. 

genre démarrer executer iexplore .. 

t'as qu'a croire que je l'utilise tient :p

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Non ce sont des collègues qui m'ont fait tester .. 
> 
> genre démarrer executer iexplore .. 
> ...

 

Genre l'excuse ^^

Je rigole, en fait suffit de prendre Tamper Data comme plugin à firefox par exemple, et altérer l'en-tête HTTP: champ User-Agent mettre "MSIE 6.0" comme valeur et hop  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
>  Non ce sont des collègues qui m'ont fait tester .. 
> 
> genre démarrer executer iexplore .. 
> ...

 

Tant qu'il y auras des masos ^^ 

(je déconne hein je sais bien que pour ne pas se coupper du monde on est obligé de se rendre "ie friendly")

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tant qu'il y auras des masos ^^ 
> 
> (je déconne hein je sais bien que pour ne pas se coupper du monde on est obligé de se rendre "ie friendly")

 

Meuh c'était juste pour pécho le méssage de gcu là c'est tout :]  (sinon TamperData c'est utile pour plein d'autres trucs ^^)

----------

## xaviermiller

c'est l'inverse de http://jvachez.free.fr (cliquez sur "entrer sur le site")

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> c'est l'inverse de http://jvachez.free.fr (cliquez sur "entrer sur le site")

 

 :Laughing:   "site mondialement primé" ... C'est sûr, ça le vaut: il a réussi à faire pire que le design de packages.gentoo.org !!!

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   c'est l'inverse de http://jvachez.free.fr (cliquez sur "entrer sur le site") 
> 
>   "site mondialement primé" ... C'est sûr, ça le vaut: il a réussi à faire pire que le design de packages.gentoo.org !!!

 

Pour sur ca exprime la quintessence de IE (avec des morceaux de LOL(tm) dedans)

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   c'est l'inverse de http://jvachez.free.fr (cliquez sur "entrer sur le site") 
> 
>   "site mondialement primé" ... C'est sûr, ça le vaut: il a réussi à faire pire que le design de packages.gentoo.org !!!

 

C'est sûr qu'il faut le dernier navigateur de chez tonton M$ pour afficher une chose pareil.

----------

## E11

Y'a des gens quand même ^^'

----------

## davidou2a

http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/1/24/407 << le kernel nouveau est arrivé  :Smile: 

http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_24

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

 *Quote:*   

> iwlwifi driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection and Intel Wireless Wifi Link AGN (4965) adapters

 

Pour les carte wifi intel il va falloir passé au driver iwlwifi ? je précise que j'utilise ipw3945 sur mon laptop et que ça marche bien, quelles sont les différences entre ipw3945 et iwlwifi ?

----------

## Mickael

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   iwlwifi driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection and Intel Wireless Wifi Link AGN (4965) adapters 
> 
> Pour les carte wifi intel il va falloir passé au driver iwlwifi ? je précise que j'utilise ipw3945 sur mon laptop et que ça marche bien, quelles sont les différences entre ipw3945 et iwlwifi ?

 

Regarde ici : http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Des infos à prendre avec des pincettes sur la version 2008.0 qui viennent de passer sur la gentoo-dev-announce mailing list

 *Quote:*   

> You can find the complete log at:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/meetings/20080123_initial_2008.0.txt
> 
> 2008.0 release
> ...

 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Google à trouver son maître !!!!!

Faîtes une recherche avec "find chuck norris" et cliquer sur "j'ai de la chance" !!   :Laughing: 

Roo, ça fait un bail que je post plus et quand je le fais c'est une connerie, j'ai honte   :Embarassed: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

énorme lol

http://www.chucknorrisfacts.fr/

[troll]

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-92278-windows-vista-securite.html Linux est plus vulnérable que les autres OS ?

[/troll]

----------

## Temet

Bah pour le troll, mon avis est surtout qu'ils comparent un OS (Vista) qui ne fait grosso modo rien et une distro (RH) qui fait grosso modo tout...

Genre un bug sur MsOffice ne sera pas compté mais un bug sur OOo sera compté car il est fourni avec.

J'émets cette hypothèse, je ne prétends pas qu'elle soit vraie.

Sinon, le fait que Vista fasse un relatif bide dans le milieu pro explique ptet aussi que moins de bugs soient remontés.

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci NEOxAKIRA, énormissime les facts  :Very Happy: 

Va y avoir des signatures qui vont voler, moi je vous le dis...

Ya pas un thread "amusons-nous un peu" ou ya plein de trucs du genre?

----------

## dapsaille

C'est vrai que c'est pas mal les chuck norris facts mais je préfère encore la version originale en us   :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ma signature msn change tout les jours depuis 2 mois depuis que je me suis abonné aux flux RSS des chuck norris fact.

Allez, une petite pour le sport:

Il y a longtemps, le Roi de l'Atlantide à déclaré que son peuple était le plus puissant d'entre tous. Chuck Norris est allé vérifier.   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Chuck Norris a plus de droits que root sous linux ^^

----------

## davidou2a

je connaissait deja les facts de chuck

----------

## truc

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> je connaissait deja les facts de chuck

 

y'a que moi qui ne comprends pas ton intervention?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

je crois bien oui, truc  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *davidou2a wrote:*   je connaissait deja les facts de chuck 
> 
> y'a que moi qui ne comprends pas ton intervention? 

 

>> http://www.chucknorrisfacts.fr/

Sorry si je me suis mal exprimé :Smile:  ça arrive parfois de pas être dans un etat decent  :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

Un mec vient de sauver Plasma de son immonde thème Vistien par défaut! 

http://ivan.fomentgroup.org/blog/2008/01/27/another-theme/

Ce mec est un héros!!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Mickael

aller pour toi Temet : app-emulation/qemu-0.9.1 plus besoin de gcc 3.4 ENJOY!

----------

## SnowBear

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Un mec vient de sauver Plasma de son immonde thème Vistien par défaut! 
> 
> http://ivan.fomentgroup.org/blog/2008/01/27/another-theme/
> 
> Ce mec est un héros!! 

 

ça reste quand même très proche du thème par défaut   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------

## Temet

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> aller pour toi Temet : app-emulation/qemu-0.9.1 plus besoin de gcc 3.4 ENJOY!

 

Merci Mickael, mais quand t'as essayé VirtualBox, t'as plus envie d'utiliser Qemu  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *Mickael wrote:*   aller pour toi Temet : app-emulation/qemu-0.9.1 plus besoin de gcc 3.4 ENJOY! 
> 
> Merci Mickael, mais quand t'as essayé VirtualBox, t'as plus envie d'utiliser Qemu 

 

Perso, je garde le Virtualbox pour Windows, mais je teste mes *BSD dans un KVM (donc Qemu-like), c'est plus souple et plus pratique (genre virer le mode graphique et faire de la console pure)  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Qemu est sans commune mesure plus puissant que Virtualbox. Le seul truc qui lui manque est une GUI cliente qui permette au néophyte de l'utiliser "simplement".

----------

## nico_calais

Moi c'est pareil, un bon p'tit windows bien pourrix (windows NT    :Rolling Eyes:  ) sous virtualbox fonctionne nickel.

----------

## billiob

Nokia va acheter Trolltech

----------

## Temet

Ouais j'ai vu... j'attends de voir ... mais je n'aime pas du tout Nokia...

----------

## davidou2a

[Mode RALEUR]

ça me gonfle de voir que tous les bons projets open-source ou libres se font acheter par des boites ou l'on se demande si va y avoir changement de licence pour licence closed-source... ou payante... deja MySQL avec SUN... maintenant QT avec nokia... c'est quoi la prochaine? Apache et Tcl/Tk pour Billou???!!

[/Mode RALEUR]

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouais j'ai vu... j'attends de voir ... mais je n'aime pas du tout Nokia...

 

C'est sûr Sagem ou Alcatel c'est top moumoutte à côté  :Laughing: 

Blague à part, dans la clique des gros fabricants occidentaux de tel mobile Nokia est le seul qui ait un état d'esprit ouvert (un peu) sur l'open-source. Après tout leur n770/n800/n810 tournent sous une version modifiée de Debian (Maemo). (mais il est vrai: qui tourne avec tout plein de blobs dedans   :Confused:  )

Reste à voir ce que ça va donner avec TrollTech. Parce que si c'est pour mettre une couche type S60 c'est même pas la peine...

Par contre, avec leur expérience Maemo actuelle, si ils pouvaient virer Hélix de Qtopia et mettre Gstreamer à la place ça serait pas un mal! (C'est le gros point faible de Qtopia cette couche multimédia gérée pour Hélix, super chiant de coder avec: c'est pas souple, c'est lourd, etc...)

Wait & See. Mais pour être dans le milieu je reste aussi sur mes gardes. Les choix techniques fait par Nokia sont parfois... édifiants.  :Neutral: 

----------

## Temet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Les choix techniques fait par Nokia sont parfois... édifiants. 

 

Jamais vu une plus belle illustration du mot "euphémisme" ^^

----------

## kwenspc

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> [Mode RALEUR]
> 
> ça me gonfle de voir que tous les bons projets open-source ou libres se font acheter par des boites ou l'on se demande si va y avoir changement de licence pour licence closed-source... ou payante... deja MySQL avec SUN... maintenant QT avec nokia... c'est quoi la prochaine? Apache et Tcl/Tk pour Billou???!!
> 
> [/Mode RALEUR]
> ...

 

MySQL avait déjà une licence payante (commerciale) avant son rachat par Sun.

Qt/Qtopia: pareil. (C'est surtout Qtopia qui intéresse Nokia en fait)

Je ne crois pas que ces projets changeront côtés licences. De fait, ils sont la preuve de la réussite du business-model open-source/commecial. Si Sun, Nokia et d'autres investissent dans ces sociétés ce n'est pour pour rien. Surement pas pour en faire des produits fermés. Et si dans le pire des cas ça arrivait: il y aurait un fork immédiat des toutes dernières versions GPL.

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait matière à s'inquiéter tant que ça. Sun par exemple joue à fond la carte open-source.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Il y a un article sur la gestion de packages sous Gentoo dans le numéro de février du Linux Magazine 

http://www.ed-diamond.com/produit.php?produit=523

----------

## kwenspc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> Il y a un article sur la gestion de packages sous Gentoo dans le numéro de février du Linux Magazine 
> 
> http://www.ed-diamond.com/produit.php?produit=523

 

[troll]C'est notable en effet, LM qui découvre qu'il y a d'autres distribs que Debian, d'autre langage que le Perl   :Surprised:   !!! [/troll]

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon ben moi je reste dans le délire Chuck Norris  :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

P'tain mais c'est le même Michel de  : "Ingénieur informaticien, je suis ingénieur informaticieeeennnnnn. J'aime les ordinateureuuuuuuuuuuuuu, Windows quatre vingt dix huiteeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuu" ?????

Merde, j'écoutais ça en écolé d'ingés en 2000 !!! o_O'

----------

## xaviermiller

Hé oui  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Je viens de matter les stats de mon vieux site pourrissant pour voir... et le mot clé le plus utilisé pour le trouver est le mot... "farine"  :Shocked: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> et le mot clé le plus utilisé pour le trouver est le mot... "farine" 

 

Hep Temet, pssst, t'en as un peu là, ouais au coin de la narine gauche.

----------

## Temet

Ouais c'est pour ça que j'ai choisi un palindrome en login... quand j'ai la gueule retournée je m'en sors quand même   :Very Happy: 

EDIT : d'ailleurs, pour être sur de ne pas oublier mon mot de passe, j'ai choisi mon pseudo en prenant les lettres de droite à gauche.

... ok, je   :Arrow: 

----------

## truc

Salut, rien à voir avec rien, alors justement ça tombe bien...

Si vous aimez les stats voici un petit script awk que j'me suis amusé à faire pour en faire sur un repo svn (attention ne pas en abuser si c'est pas votre serveur subversion hein!)

http://nopaste.org/p/aZ3u7jD97/txt

and...for historical purpose:

```
svn log -v | gawk --re-interval '

   /^-+$/ {

      # samlt powaaa;)

      getline;

      user=$3;

      if (!commit[user])

         lastco[user]=$5;

      commit[user]++;

      firstco[user]=$5;

      getline;

      nb=0;

      while (getline>0) {

         if ($0 ~ /^[:space:]*$/) break;

         nb++;

         if ($1 == "A") {

            add[user]++;

            continue;

         }

         if ($1 == "D") {

            del[user]++;

            continue;

         }

         if ($1 == "M") {

            mod[user]++;

            continue;

         }

      }

      files[user]+=nb;

      # to calculate the variance in the END{} block

      ssum[user]+=nb*nb;

   }

   END {

      print "           User    commit      add      mod      del   files/commit     variance       first commit        last commmit          duration";

      print "  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------";

      for (user in commit) {

         if (!user) continue;

         commiters++;

         commits+=commit[user];

         avg=files[user]/commit[user];

         variance=(ssum[user]-avg*avg)/commit[user];

         timestampFirst= mktime(gensub(/-/, " ", "G", firstco[user]) " 00 00 00");

         timestampLast = mktime(gensub(/-/, " ", "G", lastco[user]) " 00 00 00");

         durationSec = timestampLast-timestampFirst;

         # making it human readable

         years = int(durationSec / 31536000);

         durationSec %= 31536000;

         months = int(durationSec / 2678400);

         durationSec %= 2678400;

         days = int(durationSec / 86400);

         # at least one day

         if (!days)

            days = 1;

         duration = sprintf( "%s%s%s", ( years ? years "y " : ""), ( months ? months "m " : ""), ( days ? days "d " : ""));

         printf "%15s %9d %8d %8d %8d %9.1f %15.1f %19s %19s %20s\n", user, commit[user], add[user], mod[user],del[user], avg, variance, firstco[user], lastco[user], duration | "sort -rn -k 2";

      }

      close("sort -rn -k 2", "to");

      print "";

      printf " %d commiter(s), %d commit(s)\n", commiters, commits;

      print "";

   }

'
```

Voili voilou, vous pouvez copier&coller ça dans une console dans n'importe quel répertoire d'un dépot svn, mais une vision plus mieux si vous executez dans le répertoire racine du dépot...

byebye

feedback welcome  :Smile: 

EDIT: hé ho (le nouveau son de manau) suffit juste de highlight&paste-r le tout dans votre console!   :Rolling Eyes: 

( example sur tout l'overlays de paludis)

==============

Sinon @kwenspc, toujours en dvorak? Moi oui au taf, mais je ne suis toujours pas *aussi* efficace que je l'étais en azerty, par contre j'aime beaucoup, il y a vraiment beaucoup de chose qu'à fortiori je préfère taper sur ce layout  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon @kwenspc, toujours en dvorak? Moi oui au taf, mais je ne suis toujours pas *aussi* efficace que je l'étais en azerty, par contre j'aime beaucoup, il y a vraiment beaucoup de chose qu'à fortiori je préfère taper sur ce layout 

 

Oui oui  :Very Happy:  toujours dessus!

Et je vais y rester pour de bon maintenant. Je suis devenu presque aussi rapide qu'en azerty. Seul défaut, je regarde un peu trop le clavier encore, mais ça va pas tarder à disparaître. 

Et sinon en effet plus ça va plus je préfère nettement taper avec en français ou anglais.

----------

## truc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Seul défaut, je regarde un peu trop le clavier encore, mais ça va pas tarder à disparaître.

 

ahah, bah par flème je n'avais pour guide qu'une feuille A4 avec le clavier imprimé, donc cette feuille a vite disparu de mon bureau... et ça ne me sert donc à rien de regarder le clavier... seul défaut, c'est beaucoup plus dur de taper si je ne positionne pas mes mains.... (style tu veux taper un truc vite fait à une main alors que t'es debout, et bah nan c'est pas si facile que ça :p )

----------

## xaviermiller

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Seul défaut, je regarde un peu trop le clavier encore, mais ça va pas tarder à disparaître. 
> 
> ahah, bah par flème je n'avais pour guide qu'une feuille A4 avec le clavier imprimé, donc cette feuille a vite disparu de mon bureau... et ça ne me sert donc à rien de regarder le clavier... seul défaut, c'est beaucoup plus dur de taper si je ne positionne pas mes mains.... (style tu veux taper un truc vite fait à une main alors que t'es debout, et bah nan c'est pas si facile que ça :p )

 

C'est pour cela que tu as des marques pour placer ton index sur les "F" et "J"

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Une petite astuce que je viens d'apprendre ce matin concernant les touchpads, mais ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner sur tous.

clic du milieu : cliquer le touchpad avec deux doigts

clic droit : cliquer le touchpad avec trois doigts

Voili voilou !!

----------

## geekounet

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Une petite astuce que je viens d'apprendre ce matin concernant les touchpads, mais ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner sur tous.
> 
> clic du milieu : cliquer le touchpad avec deux doigts
> 
> clic droit : cliquer le touchpad avec trois doigts
> ...

 

Ça dépend de la conf. Perso, j'utilise le coin en haut à droite pour le clic du milieu, et en bas à droite pour le clic droit  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Bon bah je profite de la màj de KDE pour mettre un gros "-arts" dans le make.conf de mon desktop.

Par contre je suis un peu deg, j'ai lancé le desktop et le laptop en sortant de chez moi et... bah j'ai eu la sale surprise de me rendre compte que bah... apparemment le serveur ssh de mon laptop n'est pas configuré :/

Je peux le pinger mais c'est tout quoi.

Bon, spa grave, demain je bosse aussi, je pourrai lancer le bouzin... avec cette fois un serveur ssh qui marche!

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

et tu remplace arts par quoi pour gérer le son sous kde3 ?

----------

## Temet

Même si arts est installé sur mon desktop, il est de toute manière désactivé...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-489385.html

----------

## Temet

Je suis passé en coup de vent à solution linux ce midi... J'ai vu du Fedora, KDE, Gnome, Ubuntu, Debian, etc... mais Gentoo... euh, comment dire... ça existe?   :Confused: 

(j'ai vu deux KDE 4 qui marchaient plutot pas trop mal  :Very Happy: )

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   
> 
> Sinon @kwenspc, toujours en dvorak? Moi oui au taf, mais je ne suis toujours pas *aussi* efficace que je l'étais en azerty, par contre j'aime beaucoup, il y a vraiment beaucoup de chose qu'à fortiori je préfère taper sur ce layout  
> 
> Oui oui  toujours dessus!
> ...

 

 Bon ca y est c'est décidé .. après mon logitech G15 avec "écranlcdquisersarienlayoutdemerde" (TM) ja vais passer le cap du Dvorak ..

 Sauf que .. ou avez vous acheté le votre ? cela ne vous as pas couté un rein j'espère ? 

J'ai trouvé ca mais bin .. ca fait cher .. http://www.typematrix.com/ordernow/

(et pas de bricolage genre poncage de clavier ecriture au tipex hein :p)

----------

## truc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> (et pas de bricolage genre poncage de clavier ecriture au tipex hein :p)

 

Je n'ai rien fait, j'ai toujours un clavier azerty brut de pomme, donc c'est possible :p pas la peine de changer quoique ce soit

----------

## dapsaille

Bah c'est pas pareil .. ca fait pas assez Geek .. ca percute pas aux yeux de mes amis 

(que de toutes facons je n'ai plus à force de recompiler mon système) 

 :Wink: 

 Plus sérieusement il y as l'objet derrière qui me fascine (un peu comme ceux qui ne veulent pas de mp3 mais veulent la boite avec ^^)

----------

## kwenspc

Pareil que truc, à part que j'ai virée une à une les touches de mon clavier pour y scotcher les lettres. ça fait pas "classe", plutôt système D mais ça fonctionne parfaitement.

Et tienez là je suis sur un clavier azerty... c'est horrible les mouvements que ça fait faire au doigt, je m'en rend d'autant plus compte.

----------

## Temet

Moi je dis, elle est collector celle là:

http://temet79.free.fr/public/rm_error.png

Pour info, il y a avait un peu moins de 35 000 images dans le dossier en question  :Wink: 

----------

## nonas

http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/faq/coreutils-faq.html#Argument-list-too-long  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

La prochaine qui me dit les femmes ne sont pas vénales...

Euh, le lien n'a aucun rapport avec une certaine Carla, bien qu'elle vienne étayer la thèse suscitée.

----------

## Bapt

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi je dis, elle est collector celle là:
> 
> http://temet79.free.fr/public/rm_error.png
> 
> Pour info, il y a avait un peu moins de 35 000 images dans le dossier en question 

 

Elle est classique ton erreur, un petit zargs * -- rm -rf aurait fait l'affaire avec zsh...  :Arrow: 

----------

## geekounet

<==== avatar provoc'  :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

Surtout pour un modo!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geekounet

Bof, je suis pas le seul modo qui affiche son amour pour FreeBSD apparemment  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Qui ??? On veut des noms !!!

----------

## geekounet

Heu, ya jmbsvicetto par exemple, mais me semble bien en avoir vu encore un autre la dernière fois  :Razz: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Linus Torvalds critique Mac OS X Leopard et Windows Vista

----------

## Bapt

Moi je le trouve très beau ton nouvel avatar geekounet...

 ...  :Arrow: 

----------

## julroy67

L'avatar est très beau, m'enfin Tux est pas mal aussi ^^'

Pour le système je sais pas, jamais essayé, mais je serais bien tenté par une Gentoo/BSD.

----------

## Temet

Dites, ça ne devrait pas méchamment accélérer la synchro de portage ça?

----------

## boozo

@temet: habaa erreur de lien là... on tombe sur ton horde   :Razz: 

edit : d'un autre côté, c'aurait bien été la première fois que horde aurait accéléré qqch... 

----------

## Temet

o_O'.

Effectivement... j'ai corrigé le lien   :Embarassed: 

----------

## geekounet

En fait, si t'utilisais déjà le Portage en ~arch, il excluait les digest directement au rsync, donc de ce côté là, on ne perçoit aucun changement  :Wink:  Après pour ceux qui restent planqués en stable, là ouais ils gagnent en vitesse de rsync, et ~200MiB sur leur partoche  :Smile: 

Sinon, une note pour ceux qui font leurs ebuilds perso : il ne faut plus faire ebuild machin-0.1.ebuild digest, mais à la place faire ebuild machin-0.1.ebuild manifest  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Sinon, une note pour ceux qui font leurs ebuilds perso : il ne faut plus faire ebuild machin-0.1.ebuild digest, mais à la place faire ebuild machin-0.1.ebuild manifest 

 

Heureusement que t'es là o_O'.

Ca va pas foutre en carafe mes quelques ebuilds dans mon overlay local hein dis?

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Sinon, une note pour ceux qui font leurs ebuilds perso : il ne faut plus faire ebuild machin-0.1.ebuild digest, mais à la place faire ebuild machin-0.1.ebuild manifest  
> 
> Heureusement que t'es là o_O'.
> 
> Ca va pas foutre en carafe mes quelques ebuilds dans mon overlay local hein dis?

 

Nan, déjà la commande digest générait déjà le Manifest en plus des digests, mais c'est juste que maintenant seule la commande manifest est nécessaire, les digests n'ont plus besoin d'être créés  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Y en a qui vont se moquer de moi mais je viens de découvrir syndaemon.

Pour les possesseurs de laptop qui ne le connaissent pas, ce truc va révolutionner votre vie (ou pas ^^).

N'avez vous jamais pesté en ayant malencontreusement tapé sur votre touchpad pendant que vous tapiez? Bah syndaemon désactive le touchpad pendant qu'on utilise le clavier et le réactive dès qu'on arrête de taper. La durée est réglable. Il suffit de le lancer avec votre session (en user).

Perso là je lance un "syndaemon -t -d -i 1" dans mon "~/.kde/Autostart"  pour mettre un timeout de 1 seconde... je verrai bien à l'utilisation si je dois ajuster ou pas.

Enfin bref, je ne savais pas que c'était faisable ce truc alors que j'en rêvais... c'est beau de se paumer sur le net!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

perso je désactive juste dans X la fonction de "tapotage" qui m'envoyait aux fraises 1 fois sur 2 à cause du pouce droit - 

sans quoi c'est courru d'avance de finir une déclaration d'amour à sa femme par IM dans un mail pour ton patron   :Laughing: 

sans rire çà m'est arrivé... bon c'était pas un mail à mon patron mais à une collègue... ce qui n'est pas moins génant pour autant   :Embarassed: 

----------

## E11

Roo, la pauvre, elle a du être déçue après coup  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

mvouais j'en menais pas large quand même... sont un tantinet charnelles mes déclarations... par chance la belle n'est pas prude et  - ouf sauvé - je n'ai pas autorité sur elle   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Oui mais non, je la veux ma fonction de tapotage moi!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## E11

@ utilisateur dvorak : quelle est la meilleur version de dvorak-fr ? j'aimerais bien m'y mettre, mais j'ai vu 2-3 version différente de dvorak-fr (celle de Francis Leboutte, celle de Josselin Mouette, bepo,...), et j'avoue que j'ai un peu du mal à choisir  :Rolling Eyes: 

Utilisez-vous la version utilisé par défaut dans xorg (celle de J.Mouette) ? laquelle aurait le plus de chance d'être la version n°1 dans le futur ?

Merci de vos conseils !  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Utilisez-vous la version utilisé par défaut dans xorg (celle de J.Mouette) ? 

 

C'est celle que j'utilise oui, c'est la plus simple à mettre en place. Et puis les autres versions sont trop basées sur l'utilisation particulière de certains utilisateurs. Moins sur que ça colle pour tout le monde du coup.

----------

## E11

Oki ! C'est celle que je pensais prendre, donc ça tombe bien ! XD

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *E11 wrote:*   

> @ utilisateur dvorak : quelle est la meilleur version de dvorak-fr ?

 

salut salut, tu peux regarder ici, j'avais essayé le layout dvorak bépo, et en avais fait mes commentaires, mais la grosse critique que je lui avais fait était qu'il était vraiment trop spécicifique au language français.. bref pas du tout un clavier pour informatien ou gros geek donc, plus quelque chose pour une secrétaire...

Bref après c'était mon avis quoi, ça vaut ce que ça vaut, (c'est pas plus blanc que blanc ni rien d'extraordinaire quoi..)

----------

## E11

Oki, merci pour ces conseils !

J'ai commencé sur JM et il me parait pas mal pour le moment  :Smile:  appart le "z" mis à perpette les zouilles et que j'utilise assez souvent ^^'.

Enfin bref, maintenant reste plus qu'à s'y mettre  :Razz:  lol par contre, pour avoir dvorak-fr par défaut partout, comment avez-vous fait ? car j'ai essayer en téléchargeant une archive dvorak-fr, en la mettant dans le bon répertoire, en configurant comme il faut keymaps & xorg.conf et j'ai certaines touches qui ne fonctionne pas (style é,è,...) mais aucun problème avec les autres... (j'ai suivit le howto de gentoofr et de ce qui a été dis sur un poste dvorak)

Edit : en faite le clavier fonctionne très bien quand je lance la configuration via setxkbmap ou quand je suis dans la console mais pas directement via xorg... 

ma config : 

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "ltcd"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "dvorak,fr"

    Option "XkbVariant" "fr,"

    Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

EndSection
```

Aurais-je fais une erreur ? 

Merci pour votre aide !

PS : waaa, c'est dur au début lol

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Voici une petite astuce que j'ai trouvé en me baladant dans le forum anglais et qui est aussidans le man eix : 

```
echo "*" >> /etc/eix-sync.conf
```

et eix-sync synchronisera les overlays en plus de portage...

----------

## Mickael

Sinon tu peux tout simplement l'ctiver ou le désactiver à la volée depuis un shell :

```
synclient TouchpadOff=1

synclient TouchpadOff=0
```

EDIT : je parle en fait du touchpad, j'avais pas vu tous les messages qui étaient derrières....:/

----------

## Temet

Ouais j'ai une touche qui fait ça déjà, le basculer entre actif/inactif.

Mais là, ça m'évite de devoir l'activer ou le désactiver sans arrêt.

J'ai utilisé le touchpad ce week end avec le coup du syndaemon et franchement, c'est transparent et anti-gaffes... je suis fan!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickael

Juste pour information les KDEïstes, aller dans la partie CHAT, forum, :

[NEWS] KDE 4.0.1 added to Portage tree juste histoire de contribuer au feedback sur la version 4.0.1 plus il y aura de retour, plus vite KDE convergera vers une version stable  :Smile: 

C'est également annoncé sur le site gentoo.org.

----------

## Temet

Ouais j'ai remarqué que depuis quelques temps il y a pas mal de news sur le planet.

Si ca reste comme ça, ça compense bien la GWN.

----------

## SnowBear

Qui a dit que gentoo était au bord du gouffre ?

Ce matin j'ai pu lire à droite et à gauche qu'il y avait un nouvel exploit permettant à un simple utilisateur de devenir root et... je viens de faire un emerge --sync et zou les nouveaux noyaux sont disponibles _o/ .

Merci aux devs pour leur boulot.

----------

## kwenspc

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merci aux devs pour leur boulot.

 

mieux: les heureux utilisateurs d'une gentoo-hardened n'ont pas à s'inquiéter. Si elle a été bien config l'exploit fonctionne pas.  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Bah perso sur un 2.6.24.1 vanilla, l'exploit ne passe pas, apparemment que j'ai pas ce vmsplice ...  :Rolling Eyes:  Je sais pas pourquoi, mais c'est une bonne chose en tout cas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Bah perso sur un 2.6.24.1 vanilla, l'exploit ne passe pas, apparemment que j'ai pas ce vmsplice ...  Je sais pas pourquoi, mais c'est une bonne chose en tout cas 

 

Est-ce qu'il y a une place sur le net qui montre le code qui fait cet exploit ?

J'ai juste vu plusieurs sites qui montrent le résultat, mais on ne voit jamais le contenu du ficheir .c

----------

## nonas

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce qu'il y a une place sur le net qui montre le code qui fait cet exploit ?
> 
> J'ai juste vu plusieurs sites qui montrent le résultat, mais on ne voit jamais le contenu du ficheir .c

 Regarde sur linuxfr.

----------

## geekounet

 *nonas wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Est-ce qu'il y a une place sur le net qui montre le code qui fait cet exploit ?
> 
> J'ai juste vu plusieurs sites qui montrent le résultat, mais on ne voit jamais le contenu du ficheir .c Regarde sur linuxfr.

 

Et Slashdot  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Y en a qui vont se moquer de moi mais je viens de découvrir syndaemon.
> 
> Pour les possesseurs de laptop qui ne le connaissent pas, ce truc va révolutionner votre vie (ou pas ^^).
> 
> N'avez vous jamais pesté en ayant malencontreusement tapé sur votre touchpad pendant que vous tapiez? Bah syndaemon désactive le touchpad pendant qu'on utilise le clavier et le réactive dès qu'on arrête de taper. La durée est réglable. Il suffit de le lancer avec votre session (en user).
> ...

 

Temet j'ai fait passer l'info a mon prof de développement et voici le mail qu'il vient de m'envoyer :

 *Quote:*   

> MERCI
> 
> C'est super syndeamon, ca me change la vie. 

 

t'aura fait un heureux, son touchpad le saoulait et il arrivait pas à le désactiver comme il voulait...

----------

## Temet

Cool!!!

J'aurai au moins aidé quelqu'un sur ce forum en presque deux ans \o/

----------

## boozo

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Bah perso sur un 2.6.24.1 vanilla, l'exploit ne passe pas, apparemment que j'ai pas ce vmsplice ...  Je sais pas pourquoi, mais c'est une bonne chose en tout cas 

 

ai dû raté qqch (2.6.21-gentoo-r4)   :Rolling Eyes:   :

```
 $ gcc linux_vmsplice.c -o linux_vmsplice

linux_vmsplice.c:30:22: erreur: asm/page.h : Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

linux_vmsplice.c: In function 'main':

linux_vmsplice.c:211: erreur: 'PAGE_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

linux_vmsplice.c:211: erreur: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

linux_vmsplice.c:211: erreur: for each function it appears in.)
```

----------

## geekounet

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Bah perso sur un 2.6.24.1 vanilla, l'exploit ne passe pas, apparemment que j'ai pas ce vmsplice ...  Je sais pas pourquoi, mais c'est une bonne chose en tout cas  
> 
> ai dû raté qqch (2.6.21-gentoo-r4)    :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
$ gcc linux_vmsplice.c -o linux_vmsplice -I /usr/src/linux/include
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

ouais... là... j'ai aucune excuse... même avec la grippe... bn    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## E11

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Oki, merci pour ces conseils !
> 
> J'ai commencé sur JM et il me parait pas mal pour le moment  appart le "z" mis à perpette les zouilles et que j'utilise assez souvent ^^'.
> 
> Enfin bref, maintenant reste plus qu'à s'y mettre  lol par contre, pour avoir dvorak-fr par défaut partout, comment avez-vous fait ? car j'ai essayer en téléchargeant une archive dvorak-fr, en la mettant dans le bon répertoire, en configurant comme il faut keymaps & xorg.conf et j'ai certaines touches qui ne fonctionne pas (style é,è,...) mais aucun problème avec les autres... (j'ai suivit le howto de gentoofr et de ce qui a été dis sur un poste dvorak)
> ...

 

Personne n'a d'idée ?

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Bah perso sur un 2.6.24.1 vanilla, l'exploit ne passe pas, apparemment que j'ai pas ce vmsplice ...  Je sais pas pourquoi, mais c'est une bonne chose en tout cas 

 

Bah souvent les codes d'exploits que tu trouve ne fonctionnent pas direct  :Wink:  Il faut faire la bonne modification qui fait que l'exploit va marcher :p

Les gars qui font souvent ça le font pour que les exploits ne soient pas utilisable par quelqu'un qui n'y comprend rien dans un but malveillant (au hasard, un petit script-kiddy)...

Le bon exploit à cette fonction :

```
void    exit_code()

{

        if (getuid() != 0)

                die("wtf", 0);

        printf("[+] root\n");

        putenv("HISTFILE=/dev/null");

        execl("/bin/bash", "bash", "-i", NULL);

        die("/bin/bash", errno);

}
```

Ce code la par exemple : http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.user/attach/aca1e166481634d6/disable-vmsplice-if-exploitable.c?part=2

Ben il fonctionne pas, faut modifier la fonction exit_code, la fonction de_exploit ne sert à rien  :Wink: 

Et du coup, l'exploit fonctionne très bien, même sur 2.6.24.1.

Seul un noyau protégé par PAX, même s'il est dans une version concernée par le problème, (ou un 2.6.24.2 ou < 2.6.17) n'est pas vulnérable...

----------

## geekounet

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Bah perso sur un 2.6.24.1 vanilla, l'exploit ne passe pas, apparemment que j'ai pas ce vmsplice ...  Je sais pas pourquoi, mais c'est une bonne chose en tout cas  
> 
> Bah souvent les codes d'exploits que tu trouve ne fonctionnent pas direct  Il faut faire la bonne modification qui fait que l'exploit va marcher :p
> 
> Les gars qui font souvent ça le font pour que les exploits ne soient pas utilisable par quelqu'un qui n'y comprend rien dans un but malveillant (au hasard, un petit script-kiddy)...
> ...

 

Ouais enfin, moi il se coupe avant le "wtf"  :Smile: 

```
-----------------------------------

 Linux vmsplice Local Root Exploit

 By qaaz

-----------------------------------

[+] mmap: 0x0 .. 0x1000

[+] page: 0x0

[+] page: 0x20

[+] mmap: 0x4000 .. 0x5000

[+] page: 0x4000

[+] page: 0x4020

[+] mmap: 0x1000 .. 0x2000

[+] page: 0x1000

[+] mmap: 0xb7f96000 .. 0xb7fc8000

[-] vmsplice: No such file or directory
```

----------

## kwenspc

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personne n'a d'idée ?

 

Essais:

```

    Option "XkbLayout"  "dvorak"

    Option "XkbVariant" "fr"

```

Je suis pas sûr de mon coup là par contre (je suis pas @home)

Ce qui est sûr c'est que j'ai le dvorak-fr partout, après reboot ou quelque soit la session Xorg que je lance. Je te dis ça ce soir plus précisément.

----------

## truc

aussi dans la console? tu as fait comment?

----------

## Magic Banana

Je vous recommande la lecture de cette collection de faits concernant l'OOXML (que Micro$oft souhaiterait voir devenir standard ISO à la fin du mois).

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

> aussi dans la console? tu as fait comment?

 

Ouep, je file tout ça ce soir.

----------

## kwenspc

Bon comme promis   :Wink: 

Pour le xorg.conf:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Clavier"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "ltcd"

    Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option      "XkbVariant" "dvorak"

EndSection

```

Ensuite le fichier /etc/conf.d/keymaps:

```

KEYMAP="dvorak-fr"

```

Keymap que vous pourrez trouver ici: http://home.tele2.fr/barsha/dvorak-fr/config_loadkeys.html ou plus exactement ici: http://home.tele2.fr/barsha/fichiers/dvorak-fr_linux.map

renommez le en dvorak-fr.map, ensuite gzippez le afin d'avoir dvorak-fr.map.gz que vous placerez ici: /usr/share/keymaps/i386/dvorak/

Et c'est tout.

----------

## E11

Cool ! Ça fonctionne au poil !

Merci !  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouais enfin, moi il se coupe avant le "wtf" 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ca doit pourtant fonctionner comme ça, garanti. Doit y avoir une modification pas bonne dans ton code  :Wink: 

Une autre version qui marche : http://www.nabble.com/Re:-latest-kernel-exploit-patch-for-vmsplice%09coming--p15428160.html

----------

## geekounet

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> Ouais enfin, moi il se coupe avant le "wtf" 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mouaif, tant pis, je peux plus tester là, je suis sur un 2.6.24.2 depuis ce matin  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

dites, vous ne feriez pas un [TIP] dvorak dans la section "docs", voire le wiki ?  :Wink: 

(question clavier : vous utilisez quoi ? un bête clavier 105 touches ou un spécial ergonomique dvorak ?)

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai déniché cet article universitaire à la fois très documenté et très pédagogique concernant les problèmes économiques/législatifs/éthiques liés à l'"informatique de confiance" ("Trusted Computing") qui, comme chacun sait, devrait plutôt s'appeler "informatique traître.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> dites, vous ne feriez pas un [TIP] dvorak dans la section "docs", voire le wiki ? 
> 
> (question clavier : vous utilisez quoi ? un bête clavier 105 touches ou un spécial ergonomique dvorak ?)

 

C'est fait.  :Smile: 

Sinon oui bête clavier 105 touches.

----------

## Temet

Faites chier avec votre histoire de Dvorak là... ça donne envie...

----------

## dapsaille

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Faites chier avec votre histoire de Dvorak là... ça donne envie...

 

Penses-tu .... mais bon les seuls que j'ai trouvé coutent 100€mini :/

----------

## Temet

Nan mais même sans le clavier kivabien!

----------

## xaviermiller

chuis comme toi, Temet : d'abord essayer Dvorak sur un azery...

Mais pas tout de suite (changement de boulot)

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> chuis comme toi, Temet : d'abord essayer Dvorak sur un azery...

 

T'est comme nous aussi du coup...

désolé  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

collez des etiquettes sur les touches  :Smile: 

Mouahahaha   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> collez des etiquettes sur les touches 
> 
> Mouahahaha  

 

Tu rigoles mais c'est ce que j'ai fait.  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *davidou2a wrote:*   collez des etiquettes sur les touches 
> 
> Mouahahaha   
> 
> Tu rigoles mais c'est ce que j'ai fait. 

 

Il en existe des "qui-vont-bien" ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon et bien merci à vous les gars !!!!!! J'ai fait une séance de collage d'étiquette dans le train et je vs écrit depuis mon dvorak !!!!

Et bien c'est comment dire .... déroutant !!!   :Very Happy: 

Bon vais allez m'entraîner sur jabber.

----------

## kwenspc

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il en existe des "qui-vont-bien" ?

 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ae/Dvorak-fr-cut.svg tu imprimes, te découpes et tu scotche  :Laughing:  (et là encore c'est ce que j'ai fait... ^^)

----------

## davidou2a

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   
> 
> Il en existe des "qui-vont-bien" ? 
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ae/Dvorak-fr-cut.svg tu imprimes, te découpes et tu scotche  (et là encore c'est ce que j'ai fait... ^^)

 

Et que je risque de faire aussi  :Smile:  ou sinon pourquoi pas grattouiller les ex caractères de touches pour les enlever et mettre des étiquettes genre autocollantes proprement  :Smile:  résultat? un clavier DVORAK a meme pas 10€ en comptant les jolies étiquettes  :Smile: 

BREF DVORAK MANIA me voila !!!

----------

## E11

Mmmmh pourquoi pas  :Razz:  même si c'est fort "bourrain" comme technique  :Razz:  lol

Mais je me dis qu'en faite si je pouvais avoir un clavier sans autocollant ça me plairait tout autant  :Rolling Eyes:  car c'est un peu con d'avoir des autocollants faux... et une fois qu'on connait le clavier on doit plus vraiment en avoir besoin, si ? (appart p-e pour les signes spéciaux...?)

----------

## xaviermiller

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> collez des etiquettes sur les touches 
> 
> Mouahahaha  

 

Bien sûr que non ! J'ai appris l'AZERTY "en aveugle" lors de cours de dactylo au collège (à l'heure de midi, sur une vieille machine à écrire).

Je ne regarde jamais mon clavier, je devrai juste réapprendre la disposition  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

remarque moi non plus je regarde pas le clavier, enfin presque pas, par contre je tape plus avec les 10 doigts mais avec 5 ou 6 en general...   :Rolling Eyes: 

vite un dvorak, le syndrome du canal carpien me guete   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xaviermiller

bon, je me mettrais peut-être un pense-bête, mais ça frimerait de ne pas montrer ce que tu tapes (mots de passe, et le plus cocasse, le collègue qui veut taper quelque chose sur ton clavier  :Razz: )

----------

## Temet

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> remarque moi non plus je regarde pas le clavier, enfin presque pas, par contre je tape plus avec les 10 doigts mais avec 5 ou 6 en general...   

 

Marrant, j'ai le même symptome... au file du temps j'ai délaissé quelques doigts... genre pour appuyer sur a, ... ah bah non, j'utilise bien le petit doigt... oh bah j'en sais ... ahahhhhhhhhhhhh, je viens de le faire... le a avec l'annulaire gauche!!!

En fait, j'ai surtout laissé à mon petit doigt les taches ingrates de CTRL et SHIFT ....

----------

## dapsaille

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *davidou2a wrote:*   remarque moi non plus je regarde pas le clavier, enfin presque pas, par contre je tape plus avec les 10 doigts mais avec 5 ou 6 en general...    
> 
> Marrant, j'ai le même symptome... au file du temps j'ai délaissé quelques doigts... genre pour appuyer sur a, ... ah bah non, j'utilise bien le petit doigt... oh bah j'en sais ... ahahhhhhhhhhhhh, je viens de le faire... le a avec l'annulaire gauche!!!
> 
> En fait, j'ai surtout laissé à mon petit doigt les taches ingrates de CTRL et SHIFT ....

 

Je ne sais pas si vous avez déja bossé avec des claviers Sun mais perso j'en peux plus ....

 Ce pavé à gauche est des plus agacants et me force à regarder le clavier sinon mon annulaire vas me chercher les touches ..

 J'ai même réussi à faire un [STOP] + A .. avis aux amateurs ... GRRRR

----------

## davidou2a

@Dapsaille : Clavier sun genre cette horreur >> http://joel.toonywood.org/photos/misc/grand/clavier_sun.jpg << celui la j'ai connu

mais console toi y a pire >> http://world.std.com/~jdostale/kbd/SpaceCadet1.jpeg

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## d2_racing

Question pas rapport : Est-ce que ça fait longtemps que le kingpin du noyau : Greg Kroah-Hartman (gregkh) <gregkh@gentoo.org> est avec Gentoo ?

Il a posté sur la malling list des devs aujourd'hui.

----------

## geekounet

Ce thread étant devenu trop long (9e au top10 des topics du forum, et oui  :Razz: ), on en créé un nouveau, et la suite se passe donc ici.  :Wink: 

----------

